# Forum Guidelines and Welcome Thread - Introduce Yourself



## dreamtime (Sep 24, 2020)

Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.

*Rules*

Read a summary of our Rules here. To understand our moderation policy, go to Warnings and Bans.

*Recommended Reading List*

Go here to get an overview of recommended threads: Getting Started - Recommended Reading List

*Forum Guidelines*

For new members, please also keep in mind the following guidelines:

This forum is for those who want to collaborate and share knowledge in the spirit of discovering truth about history related topics.
Take your time to familiarize yourself with already existing content before posting new threads.
Never post personal information about other members, and be careful about sharing personal information about yourself in the public area of the forum.
This is a research forum with the clear purpose of sharing knowledge, not a group chat. The signal-to-noise ratio should be as high as possible. Noise is everything that doesn't add information value to the discussion, or derails it.
Please keep in mind that all of the current members have been educated according to the official narrative, and are familiar with the official versions of the events.
Be polite, and respectful. We all can sense when things go in the wrong direction. Diffuse the situation instead of provoking your fellow debater.
Ignore trolls. Report questionable posts to moderators.

Do not “derail” threads. If what you are about to post into a thread has nothing to do with it, but is considered important by you, please start a new thread to discuss what you have to share.
If you chose to start a new thread,
please select a proper subforum matching the topic of your thread. If none matches - use General Subforum.
please give your thread a meaningful title, and not just one word saying nothing about your thread.
provide a topic for discussion. Don't just post a link to some source, or to a video. Please add alongside a few words explaining the message, or question you are trying to deliver.

Please select an avatar for yourself. While this is obviously not a requirement, a little image next to your post does serve as some kind of personification, if I may put it this way
Message the moderators if something isn't working as expected, or you have a suggestion that doesn't need to be made public. The forum itself should be kept for meaningful discussion and collaboration.

*Formatting Guidelines*

The basic formatting tools you see in the editor are easy to learn, often self-explainable and make it easier for others to read your threads.

Please center your images so that it's visually pleasing to read your threads
Center your videos
Upload your images to the forum, don't link to external images, as those may disappear
Don't post images as files - either use a thumbnail or the full image. Ideally you click on "full image" and then re-size it accordingly
If you have any problems with your threads, ask a moderator to help with formatting or editing
Use headlines with larger font size or bold text for separating different subtopics within your threads
Separate text into paragraphs where appropriate. No one likes a wall of text
Use lists (like these bulletpoints) when appropriate to structure information
Use indent when including quotes where you don't want to use the forum quote functionality
Use text coloring sparingly. When in doubt, don't use at all
Don't overdo it with smileys 

*Overview of Forum Rules*

Besides these guidelines, our basic rules (which you agree to strictly adhere by) are:

Treat others with respect - no personal insults or threats.
No product advertising (its ok if you share a book you wrote, but advertising for the sake of it will not be tolerated)
One account per person.
No sharing of personal information about other members
No promotion of illegal and morally inacceptable activities
Respecting the moderators
In general there will be a single warning when you break a rule, and a permanent ban in case it happens a second time. You will not be allowed to re-register anew.

Please read this thread if you want to know how stolenhistory.net came to be: Welcome To The New Stolenhistory Forum

*Deleting Your Account*

If you wish, you may delete your account in your profile settings. In that case, your account (email, password) will be deleted a week. You can stop the deletion process if you log-in during the first 5 days. Your post history will not be deleted.

*Active Members (previously called "Trusted Members")*

As of 2022, every member with a certain number of posts and reactions receives the "Active Member"-badge.

Active members can do everything normal members can do, but also have the ability to:

Post unlimited numbers of threads and post without a time limit
Edit their own threads for three weeks, instead of one week
Edit their normal posts for an entire day, instead of 60 minutes
maybe more in the future

*Donations*

Donations are implemented to cover our costs, which are around $2000 per year. Everyone who donates becomes a Patron and is able to download the entire forum content in a readable format (archive).

When you donate, you can upload a profile banner.

*Archive*

As a Patron, you can download and browse the entire forum locally on your PC.


----------



## Chince (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I came from the old forums and have primarily been a lurker for most of my time here. I honestly cant remember how I found this place, but I would guess that I was around for about a year or so before the last site went 'poof'. For now I mainly plan to just keep absorbing content\lurking, but I definitely will be contributing if I can find something of value to offer

-What interests me the most about stolen history? 
Well, if we don't know what happened in the past, how are we suppose to avoid repeating the same mistakes over again? I feel this bleeds into everything.... The more we know, the better we can handle\predict what is coming in the future. How can we accurately say anything for sure if we cant even see the entire story? If I take a photo of my desk(or anything really), and zoom in really far. With just a 'zoomed in' photo, can we even tell its a desk at that point?

I have a hard time really explaining exactly why I feel the way I do. But my gut feeling tells me that context of all the relevant probabilities have a good 'tell' for helping to judge intent

Anyway, I just enjoy some of the quality research and discussions that have taken place in this community. Its hard for people to emphasize and consider alternative under a hostile environment. As much as some people complain about 'safe spaces', they definitely have their benefits (honestly feels like i'm stretching to make that point, don't take it too seriously).

I am eager to see some more of that quality discourse after much of the restoring of the old site is done. Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi 

Not much to say here
but to society I have a lot to say
because this community is whole.

What interest me with SH is the community here is full of knowledge
and you always learn something new along the way here
by posters that question the narrative of the plot seeking to destroy EARTH.

FÆLAG means fellowship
UM means about the fellowship and the "about" is all the questions that arises in your community solving issues


----------



## Jsallard (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am a French Canadian, so I apologize for some mistakes I may write

So I was a stalker of the old site for about 3 months prior to the crash. What brings me here is the topic of Tartary, and god, it was the start of a personal rabbit hole ! I started to take interest in the old map topic, spending my time on the David Rumsey Map Collection, at the moment, I'm on the tavola world map of 1587. I am trying to traduce every part, and well old Italian is not my language. But I found some interesting things that I will share sooner or later.

Anyway, I'll try to share my knowledge with you, I like the open mindedness here !

Have a great time everyone and I'll see you soon !

Jsallard


----------



## Alice11 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, old Forum member here. I love discovering new things and old things people have forgotten.


----------



## mutley7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Greetings,
I was a non contributory member of the old site for 9 months or so. 
Many many thanks for getting this .net site up & running - a welcome sanctuary for free thinking souls that seek to see behind the curtain and make our world a better place.
Love & blessings upon you all.
Matt


----------



## gedanken (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I love discovering new old things.


----------



## nothingnew (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey dreamtime and all the other peeps, old forum member here. I live in a star-fort city and used to translate ancient German scripts on the old forum, used to contribute quite a bit for my limited time.

I have an unquenchable hunger for knowledge, that is why I'm here. From consciousness and alchemy to fractals, antiquitech and the stone builders, history, frequencies. You name it...


----------



## Naitsirkknarf (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, I am a new member on this new forum, but I also was around on the old forums look at all the amazing threads that were being posted. I was not a member on the old SH . org forums.

I discovered the stolen history forums through a Jonlevi video about the many great fires that plagued the US. It really fascinates me how this forum has so many talented researchers on the topic of alternative history.

The thing that I find most interesting about is how much of our history is made up. From historical events, historical figures, and all that but the most strangest thing is how they Lied about architecture, one of my favorite subjects. The mud floods and Tartaria really peaked my interest in the topic of stolen history. I've always known that the history we were told was not fully accurate, but I didn't know to what extent the lies were until I started going down these rabbit holes.

Anyways, I hope to see more from the amazing researchers we have here. I'm glad that the forum is back. Let's hope we can keep it that way.


----------



## Fanna (Sep 24, 2020)

Greetings.  I found the discord via an internet search leading to a reddit.

Fanna; one-part sufi-word Fana, one part my gigantic Fanny.  Combined, the name means you'll wish I never showed up.

What interests me would be in violation of bullet point five to speak about.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 24, 2020)

Fanna said:


> Combined, the name means you'll wish I never showed up.
> What interests me would be in violation of bullet point five to speak about.



I guess this isn't the right place for you then.

Had to ban Fanna for not being interested in respecting certain rules (like not spamming threads) after I made them clear in private. This last post was the icing on the cake.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, I was a long time lurker of the original site.
I was googling SH from time to time, that's when I found SH.net
and joined it out of curiosity.
Love history, especially the unexplainable parts

See you my fellow SH-members


----------



## SteampunkFox (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey all, I'm SteampunkFox.

I was a mostly lurking member of the old .org site ever since I stumbled on a link to the 400 year old Sahara desert thread deep in the comments on a Facebook post sometime in 2019. Needless to say that thread majorly caught my interest, and further catastrophe threads got me completely hooked. I've got an unending, and kind of irritating, drive to answer the questions I never got a satisfactory answer for in school. Finding a serious alternate history forum that didn't just devolve into "it was aliens" or some other unsatisfactory dumb assumption was like a cup of cold water on a hot day.

My biggest interest in history has been uncovering the cause for so much of the destruction brought down upon many old civilizations, why there have been so many so-called dark ages where all progress comes to a stop, and finding the true timeline for our history.

Talking to many researchers as an annoying young kid really cemented the idea that our insane millions of years long timeline on earth and the billions of years for our universe to exist was a farce. Every single one I talked to away from the prying ears of officials mentioned having a great frustration with being unable to bring forward anything that contradicted the mainstream narrative. You can only accidentally chip open a dinosaur bone during cleaning to prep it for casting and find still soft marrow inside so many times before the whole narrative full of assumptions and stupid explanations pisses you off.

In my normal day-to-day life I'm a digital art hobbyist who sometimes does freelance work in both photography and videography. I'm also a steampunk enthusiast who loves anything and everything clockwork.

Edit: I'm a tired stupid head and mixed up desert names


----------



## galweg (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi all.  I came here from the old forum.  I'm a lurker essentially, but I appreciate the work that everyone here puts in.  Was always interested in history and mythology, but a lot of the history stuff that I learned from the official timeline seemed off.  Just here to try and learn some alternate views/evidence.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

Old member here from Aug. 2019.
Im 59 years old and aging fast.
Im an author and military historian, and a star fort nut, but hey, you all knew that.
"History junkie" describes me well, and I loved all the theories and information that SH provided to the world.
So sorry about KD, I hope he/she reemerges.
I hope all the old timers come back and I welcome our new members with a hearty HUZZAH!


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello!
I was an avid lurker on the previous incarnation at .org, and was trying to absorb as much as I could with the limited sponginess of my brain. I tried to register in the last couple months of .orgs existence so I could receive updates to threads, but sat in approval limbo before everything got turned up side down.

I first stumbled across stolen history while doing some research on Tartaria, but have since come to love the investigations into historical photos that just don’t add up....much like my second favorite topic of our inconsistent(at best) historical timeline. So glad this got back up and running so quickly, and a huge thank you to those who made it possible!


----------



## nebelzeit (Sep 24, 2020)

I was only reading on the old forum and I am happy that it is now continued here, as it is such a great resource. If I have anything to contribute I will, but currently I am still reading a lot.

I stumbled onto the old forum when searching about forests. Now I am very interested about all the inconsistencies of the "official" history.


----------



## saraheve (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi all, I was a long time lurker on the old site and contributed some comments here and there. Definitely glad to see the site back up again as I love seeing peoples ideas and opinions on history. Thankyou to those who helped with rebuilding the site and keeping us up and running!


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi folks. I am a seeker of truth. I have always believed that a painful truth is much better than a gentle lie. Ignorance is nowhere near bliss. I found SH while researching Tartaria but I'm suprised I didn't find it sooner. There are so many subjects here that interest me and I had barely made a dent in what was available before it disappeared. I'm interested in everything history, I've been a "conspiracy" nut since I was a kid. I've been asked "what good does it do to look for the truth in these things? Who cares?" It does me good because I want to know and also I care. Many thanks! So glad SH is back!


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 25, 2020)

I was basically a lurker on the old forum, though I did participate in a couple of discussions. 

I love encountering new ideas and things that make me think. I don't have to agree with you to like what you wrote, and benefit from it. And I appreciate all of the research you have done. ? Cheers


----------



## igneous (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello! I'm Igneous and this is a Test Message!


----------



## Jef Demolder (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi everybody,
I participated in some discussions on the old forum. I have my own blog of history criticism and I am interested to stay in contact with the whole community of history criticism from the US to Russia. I live in Belgium, where apparently I am the only one involved in chronology & history criticism. Jef Demolder


----------



## Witchcraft (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi I'm from the old forum, there's a pic of me in the old giants thread if it's still available (I'm the short one!).


----------



## Ελευθερία_ή_θάνατος (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello, I am also a lurker here on the old forum! Will probably lurk here too, unless I ever have something to contribute to all the interesting posts here. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi I am Magnetic in this forum and the old forum.  I posted a radical interpretation of Kubricks 2001: A Space Odyssey and commented on the scientific nature of technology and reset science.  KD found along with others found antiquetech that was astounding and not of this historical narrative.  Since we cant be sure of the history in the1800s, we are groping in the dark about past times.  Obviously the world does not work as given in the modern narrative and stolen history has found tantalizing clues into what did exist in the past.  The key IMHO is the magnetic reversals and magnetic disturbances to cause catastrophes and phenomenon of an unusal nature that for instance resulted in clay and sand falling from the sky in fantastic quantities(the mud flood) and other chaotic destructions.  The well guarded secret is that these events have a correlation with moon cycles and eclipses and occur every few hundred of years and not ten thousand or more as toldby the controlled establishment scientists.  I have discovered a Roman race track 10 miles from Chapel Hill NC and discovered have an old map from 1768 showing it.  I have discovered a plethera of media that has encoded reset phenomenon.  I would like to share this but I am hampered by using a tablet that is cumbersome and not suited to postings that are complicated and long.  My computer blew up 4 months ago along with my cell phones and have had 2 drives fail in the previous year and its been a struggle to post.  I have 3 old lap top hard drives and if anyone has an ancient laptop gathering dust in a closet I would be greatful. It was curious that KD left without letting anybody know after a mention by miles mathis about the nature of the owner of the blog. Anyway its good to be back and am looking forward to reading and contibuting to this new Stolen History site.


----------



## Forrest (Sep 25, 2020)

Congratulations on recovering stolen history! It's an inspiring story. I had registered months ago but couldn't post at .org.
I hope the dinosaur man returns. Forrest Bishop


----------



## conductor (Sep 25, 2020)

I was conductor on the old site and still am here. My interest has always been truth. I am an intuitive empath. I am sensitive to energy from other beings, the cosmos, most anything really. The last couple years, my focus has shifted to what comes next. It has been clear to me that the divide is growing between those that still want to play the game and believe the mainstream, and those that don't. Breaking down the historical narrative is a way to solidify this abstract concept and figure out who is making which choice.

I enjoy the high level of experience and discourse at this site. 

Thank You to those that built this new site!


----------



## solarbard (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm SunBard, but I forgot and put SolarBard.


----------



## Bluestorm (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm a lurker on the old site.
I've always been interested in how history never adds up, and why where we were always taught to memorize the facts and figures at school. I always got into trouble for questioning too much!
When I found SH it was a blessing to see so many interesting people wanting to question the narrative in a rational way.
Thanks for bringing it all back to life!


----------



## TempleUnderfoot (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello all, 

              A long time lurking user on the old forum, I unfortunately didn’t register until near the end. I was mostly quiet, had the same username, I doubt anyone remembers me based on my rare posts. The sudden loss of our beloved forum hit me surprisingly hard and left me lost in limbo in the online world, made me regret my low participation. Im hoping to participate more when I can offer something of value. 

As far as real life experience, I have a wide and decent background in construction, having dabbled in most areas over the years, currently make a living as a woodworker and cabinet maker. So once in a while I can have insight on construction techniques and such. 

Like most here I’ve had a lifelong interest in history which eventually went sideways and led me here lol. Always been fascinated with traditional crafts, having learned many, or traditions in general, and the mysteries of both ancient and now recent history. 

Traditions, such as handed down craftsmanship, generational family traditions and “long standing” and “well documented” local traditions, etc.. in the context of hidden history is little discussed subject I would like to bring to the table eventually. I’ve slowly been working on the idea but it’s a wide subject. Eventually I would like to make it into a post, or a series of posts. 

I can’t thank the dedicated crew that brought us back online enough. What you guys have done is literally priceless. Being very literally the modern equivalent of a luddite I was sadly no help at all and can only stand in awe of the tech wizardry that made this possible.


----------



## Moüssë (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm from our old forum. I always appreciated how intelligent and fluid this was. I am just here to learn. Or remember. Either way, this site has been my favorite jumping off point for new ideas. Thanks for letting me come by.


----------



## RagnarRedb3ard (Sep 26, 2020)

Lurker before, I enjoy reading the thought provoking posts on this forum.


----------



## Jarshal (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m from the old website and mainly a lurker. I love deep diving into the various topics and subjects that this wonderful forum has - I appreciate all the dedication and time everyone spent on creating the content on this forum.

I plan to create a post about a topic that I am interested in once I have the all the dots connected.

You are my teachers and I am the watchful student.


----------



## 4senarsatugitar (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, greetings from I ndonesia. I was a lurker on KD’s old website before its gone, love to see this new site up and running even tho some of the old thread are forever gone but I’m sure this site will flourish once again (this time I’ll try to save the webpages) Thanks so much for @dreamtime and others to make this happen. Salam ??


----------



## Ilmarinen (Sep 26, 2020)

Hell-o!  Old member here, not sure how old but a few years. I was highly impressed by KD's threads and research and forum members quality, especially in the beginning. I had an impression that SH started to change as it got more popular, its only logical quality drops, it happens to every organisation and group. 

I been interested in stolen history since my first grade history teacher red pilled me by writing on the blackboard these words: "HISTROY IS WINNERS HISTORY". With his reassuring words: "If you can learn anything else over  next 6 years, learn this."   I wasn't as lucky with other teachers.  My interests are across the spectrum and beyond. My focus switches from time to time at the moment I'm most interested in of the *Hyperborean* "Old World" from North, that fantastic noble and warrior like civilisation which has many names and nobody knows the original, its culture & history, science, language and philosophy and what happened to them. Who are their arch enemies  (yep, the race war against Hyperboreans is still raging) and how todays post modern globally manufactured LALA-land fits into this ever-changing battle between truth and lies generated by the mystery cabal & their bloodlines. 

I wish this SH 2.0 version picks up where KD left it with absolute freedom of speech and research, with wisdom, tact and responsibility to handle that freedom.


----------



## Licks (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello, long time lurker on original Stolen History just loved to soak up the ideas and information being put forward. Fascinated by the topics, always loved History such a sham with age comes the reality of how much rubbish is taught and then past on as fact. Got past the hurt of how easily we get fooled And opened up to the possibility of what really could have been, where it’s taken us and the dangers of where it’s going.
Like many other I was horrified when the old site went only to find today your all back and seeing so many familiar names taking on the mantle really warms my heart. Plus selfishly I can get back to some serious reading again!
Even tho I never commented or posted a thread (actually never posted anything before) I feel like old friends are back, truly great full for your efforts. Welcome back Stolen History, now please excuse me I have reading to do ?


----------



## Tenac (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi,
I only discovered Stolen History about a month before it disappeared and was just a lurker,but found it all absolutely fascinating and was in the process  of reading through it all.
I'm likely to remain mostly as a lurker,but still need to understand what's actually gone on in the last couple of hundred years - there's a real mystery to be unravelled there for sure.


----------



## Akanah (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello, I have read at the original forum stolenhistory.org before it was disappeared. I couldn´t register myself till today. 
I came from Germany and I hope my english is good enough to write here.
Since two years I know about the ideas of the thunderboltsproject of a cosmic disaster which could have damaged our world.
From the side of Germany I could recommend the ideas of Erhard Landmann, a died linguist which believed all language are dialect from a old form of german. I could also recommend the idea of Dr. Bernard Ellmann, a chemist which wrote a book of a planetary collision of the moon titan with earth (I don´t believe it was Titan, but geological analysis of the chemist are very good and points also to a cosmic catastrophe which could be a plasma - event.) Probaly I must do a compilation about this in a serperate thread.


----------



## AllOfUsOneByOne (Sep 26, 2020)

i pretty much lurked on the old forum because i found a lot interesting but didn't have much to add.


----------



## Referent (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello!  Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to do the questions justice.


> a bit about yourself


Background on me:

I think I had learned in public school that history is written by the victors.
Since c. 2007-2008, I have had an active interest in utilizing technology to help improve decision through offloading, scaffolding, alternative consideration, and belief update monitoring.
Around 2012, inspiration arrived to do a first deepish dive into alternative theory review, consuming swaths of the the Biblioteca Playedes.
Then, online communication afforded near real time observation of discrepancies between officially and independently reported analyses of so-called history in the making.
Also, Khalezov and Fomenko were interesting to read and read about, respectively.
I believe that many of the most pressing issues facing humanity may be addressable through peaceable actions leading to increased awareness, but I acknowledge that this may be naive.
I am open to reframing my perspectives, but moreover want to learn more about the nature of things as they can be observed, in order to be better positioned to contribute to the universe in accordance with the gifts bestowed upon me.



> how you discovered the forum


Not exactly sure how I discovered SH, but I think it was either:

a link from a comment on a Youtube page related to health or (non-mainstream) virology discussion, or more likely
a highly ranked Google search result for some topic I had come across and was curious about more perspectives on, such as Tartaria, mud flood, dinosaurs, even possibly FE, etc.
I will update this post if I find out, but I think the origination point is lost.



> whether you were a member on the old forum


I was not a member on the old forum, but I read it (with great fascination) for a couple of months prior to its defunction.  I had attempted to join, but it appeared that signup was closed.  I believe a post by KD stated that moderating influxes of new members had become limiting.  Super grateful to have been able to join the SH community in its reincarnation.



> what interests you the most about stolen history


Most interesting about SH is that there's a great intersection of important topics--power, society, technology, religion--in such a way that each topic can be found increasingly in more beautiful alignment with itself and the others:

The nature of the flow of information can be extraordinarily interesting.
The act of consideration of information can interesting.
The content of the information itself can be interesting.
The potential for utility of information is interesting.
More specifically, many topics have been fascinating, including architecture, possible city resets, technology of the times as evidenced by photographs or text, chronology (including 1000 years of phantom time), the histories of nations (especially America), and apparent biblical concordances with recently unearthed (to me) alternative perspectives.


----------



## GreenBunny87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. Found the old forum around spring 2019, through a search for Tartaria after reading something about it in a reddit thread. Since then, my eyes have been opened far wider than ever before and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi im HollyHoly in this forum and the old one  when I  think of how much  we lost when the old forum disappeared it makes me want to vomit, I m uber busy right now but I want to try to reconstruct some of the old favorite threads I loved if I can by posting as much as I can remember on the topics.
Its hard  because I feel like someone left the cake out in the rain and I don't think that I can take it cause it took so long to bake it and Ill never have that  recipe again.


----------



## luchin001 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello, I was in the old sh until for reasons that I do not know I was banned but I still visited it because of the interesting ideas and information that was shared, I am from Chile and here we also have strange things in our history that do not fit with the official story, I hope to be a contribution and cooperate with what I can.


----------



## CuChulainn (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Not too much to say as such. Have been researching alternate histories and the like for about 13 years, been lurking here for about 3 or 4. Decided to make an account to maybe make some minor contributions here and their and help with my essay writing and formatting and such. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## GradyStickels (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi everyone I'm Grady from Asheville, NC. First heard about this sight through culturallayer reddit and new earth youtube a year and a half ago. I have lurked hard and devoured all the information but never was able to post at stolen history.org. I have a long standing bit of photography of my hometown with all of the antiquetech and old world architecture like the Biltmore estate and other conspicuously previous civilization buildings. I intend to try and post a report on my town as well as some personal


----------



## Onthebit (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey guys I am an old member of SH.  I am an avid fan and occasional poster.  I hope everyone is doing well under the circumstances.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi, everyone!
I was a lurker of the original site for a long time.
I am still amazed about how it went down, luckily i found other members on the discord server, and here we are again
See you around guys!


----------



## Timeshifter (Sep 27, 2020)

I was guided to SH.org in December 2018 when Max Igan was on Richie Allen Show discussing Tartaria.

I have always been suspicicious of mainstream History, and had already begun researching a true history of Photography when I joined here. Ideas discussed on SH help me massively. I have learned so much since via the SH forum. 

I am from The UK, almost 50 years of age. Have been a pro photographer for what feels like eternity, I have an MA in Photography, and I am a published academic, and although I still work as a Lecturer for the day job, my relationship with accademia is strained (most of it is bunk and anti truth)

I am very grateful for the efforts of those involved in resurrecting the site. Thank you, and long may we continue ?


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 27, 2020)

HollyHoly said:


> Its hard because I feel like someone left the cake out in the rain and I don't think that I can take it cause it took so long to bake it and Ill never have that recipe again.



"There will be another song for me
For I will sing it
There will be another dream for me
Someone will bring it"

Welcome back 

Interesting to see how many people are here now who couldn't get registered on SH.org or got banned... like I did.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 27, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Interesting to see how many people are here now who couldn't get registered on SH.org or got banned... like I did.



That actually surprised me.


----------



## Nostradennis (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the masterful resurrection of the Phoenix affectionately known as Stolen History. Grateful and thankful to be back with diligent diggers of antiquity, true history archeologists of our day.


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 27, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> HollyHoly said:
> 
> 
> > Its hard because I feel like someone left the cake out in the rain and I don't think that I can take it cause it took so long to bake it and Ill never have that recipe again.
> ...


good to see  old friends!!!


----------



## irishbalt (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow, so this is a bit of a difficult one as to "How" we discovered Korben Dallas and stolen history, but my dear partner and I were on a hunt for TRUE  HISTORY.  We discovered Silvie and then I believe I discovered the original site from someone who posted on youtube.

We had watched some "Flat Earth British" and a few other youtubers, but Anotoly Fomenko had us thinking.

You see we are both Catholics, myself from Irish lines but having lived some time in New Orleans and Houston and she from about three hours from Vilnius.

For whatever reason we were drawn into the mind bending and often gut wrenching cognitive dissonance which THE SEARCH FOR TRUTH brings.

We had both already had our own disturbingly rough experiences in life, and so we were not unfamiliar with cognitive dissonance. I have PTSD and she has, well, a very keen mind and lets say she is very tuned to WHAT is WHAT.

This results in each of us being highly sensitive,, highly "confrontational" when it comes to people peddling BS and we may at times not the most "pleasant" people to be around; however, we simply see the world differently than so many. It is hard to not "take things so seriously", when things are indeed quite serious if you will, as not following the proper tack, can not only run our ships afoul, but the ships of many others.

It is often lonely, but here we are not alone, and whatever our bad traits, these are quickly brought to task, as we face the fact that here there are many FREE THINKING SOULS.

It is difficult to venture out when you have been seemingly irreparable harmed, this site has given us some joy to know the depth of thoughtfulness and joy to see so many who do seek "The Kingdom of God", but do so with circumspect intelligence, grace and good wit.

We seek the true history of our people, so we may become again the great beings were are meant to be.  If that sounds a bit "overzealous", well for this we are "guilty", but I will not waiver in my passion to affirm life, beauty, and the human spirit.

We would like to contribute some more, I posted one thread on a bit of odd architecture and a site, which I believe holds some keys to the cataclysmic events which shaped our world and shaped the minds of those who re-wrote history.

I will have to pull it up again and re-post

Finally we'd like to say, "THANK YOU" to the whole crew who started on Discord and made this NEW SITE happen!

Absolutely amazing!

Also we, my partner and I,  would like to hear of ANYONE looking to publish.  We would like to buy your scholarly books and research for our own library to pass to our family. A thought,  perhaps one way members can support this site is by publishing scholarly books and journals.  In fact a printed quarterly journal may be the best, since journals are disseminated world wide, are difficult to expunge (unlike a website) and carry the thoughts to a wide audience.

It would be great to see Stolen History in coffee shops, pubs and libraries.


----------



## Kentucky (Sep 27, 2020)

Contributor from old site. Thank you dreamtime for getting this place set up. Good to see a lot of familiar faces and look forward to catching up soon.


----------



## DanFromMN (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi everyone.

I frequented the old forum quite regularly in its last days under my near same screen name as here.  I was extremely surprised to find it archived on wayback.

I found the original while trying to find info on the pyramids and stuff like that.  

Now I know that Paranisi existed, mudfloods, airships,  what more could we have been lied to about?

Thanks for bringing this back everyone.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 27, 2020)

Long time lurker on SH and then became a member around 2018, have been a long time lurker on most conspiracy forums and have witnessed the slide of most of them into toxic pits of social hate, one of the things that KD managed to avoid(mostly), ATS, Reactor breach, lets roll, icke forums, the flat earth phenom, eric dubious and jesuit jeranism, SH was the only place of clarity IMO.

I had a lucky break in life and left school before the programming could take hold(almost illiterate and did not start reading until my 20's), from then i was in charge of my own programming, read Graham Hancock fingerprints of the gods and started to read read read and then i did a bit more reading and buggered of to brazil to sit in a shamans garden drinking the majic elixir (Ayauasca) when ever i could.

Always had the feeling that something is not quite right with the reality presented, to many contradictions and not enough simple answers, many complicated theories as to how but never enough why!

As you can probably tell from my facetious username i know and have accepted that i have an owner, that i will never be able to challenge that owner and that my views make me an outcast and very possibly a danger to the herd as my stripes are very different than the rest!

Welcome back to all the previous members and hello to all the new, i hope we all continue to grow in this little oasis in the vast desert of accepted history!


----------



## mrak (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello! I came here from the old forum.

Thanks so much for bringing it all back to life!


----------



## gregorynyssa (Sep 28, 2020)

I was a member of stolenhistory.org. In late September of 2018, I contributed an article called Pharaohs Never Existed. Here is the text of that article, which I have uploaded to pastebin.com. The original URL of the article was:

https://stolenhistory.org/threads/pharaohs-never-existed.433/


----------



## davtash (Sep 28, 2020)

keen follower of the site want to get more involved


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone! First of all, I would like to express my honest gratitude to all those responsible for re-establishing the forum as the basis for the continued flourishing of our community. It's so good to be back with friends.

Many of you will know me from the old forum, which I joined in January 2019. The old forum has helped me grow so much and has molded me in unexpected ways. My interests have been quite varied, as I am always looking at "the bigger picture", trying to connect the dots. In recent times, I've been particularly interested in grids without people, patterns, ley lines along with history that "reveals itself" by studying those. Kind of like Michelle Gibson's videos. I would be looking at grids and/or drawing some ley lines on Google Earth, and this would lead me down all sorts of rabbit holes. I have intuited/learned how to follow synchronicities when I do my research. Things open up really quickly, and answers find me in unexpected ways.

I love watching Jon Levi, Wooden Nickels and Robert Sepehr. I feel like I keep growing with them and with the forum in my understanding of history. On my journey, I have also been highly interested and engaged in the spiritual dimension, which is intricately linked to what we're looking at on the phenomenal plane. I take it all lightheartedly and as an adventure/fun - this took ages for me to get to, and discoveries would occasionally affect me in the past in a way that I would get angry or fearful. Not anymore. A parallel spiritual growth was crucial in this regards.

I am of an opinion that while we are undertaking this type of research, it is very important to stay balanced, not to ignore the rest of one's life, spend time in nature, with family and pets, regularly meditate and/or devote oneself to spiritual growth - for the latter, I highly recommend satsangs by Mooji and Rupert Spira. For me, the phenomenal discovery and spiritual evolution journeys are unfolding in parallel. Esoteric/occult literature is also a particularly important element, as knowledge truly brings salvation (see here).

I urge others to be aware of the risk of getting too bogged down into research, as it can really affect one's mental and physical well-being. Also, remember that you hold the power, and that there is absolutely nothing to fear (if you don't know this yet, you will very soon, trust me). I have connected with several old forum members via Zoom and it was beautiful. I would urge others to connect too. It really brings community to the next level. It's also very important to have someone to touch base with in case of a personal issue related with one's journey, particularly if one is physically isolated from others who are on the same journey.

I apologize for the ramble. I hope that my suggestions are of value to others.

Love to all. ?


----------



## ArmKnacks (Sep 28, 2020)

Howdo Everyone!
First thing, I was a member of the original forum but didn't actually contribute as I'd not long signed up before the mysterious disappearance.
I only really became a member so I could fully read all the threads when the limit was introduced to be honest, as for many years I've always been suspicious of the official narrative. 
I reckon these thoughts began when I bought my first ever ufo book in 1982 when I was 9 or 10, and the suspicions were confirmed when I got hold of Timothy Good's Above Top Secret in the late 80s.
But since then I've basically assumed that Something Ain't Right, y'know? From reading stuff like Sitchin and Farrell and others, even though a lot of their output has been discredited, disproved and laughed at, ideas that has been presented have always raised more questions than I had to start with.
And that is EXACTLY what the Stolen History Forum did again after I discovered it. Because things do make sense to me, but make no sense at all at the same time.
I'm also MASSIVELY into local history, especially the industry and infrastructure side of it. And looking at where I live with the questions I have now, oh wow I'm really really trying to work stuff out. Hmmm..
I'll contribute and reply as much as I can to this brilliantly resurrected forum, but typing stuff out is effing pain and frustration....my user name reflects that.
Hope this forum doesn't nick off cos the discord thing is endless scrolling!
Oh aye, and the sh*te that we're all living through now is just wrong. So very very wrong

"Stay in your homes, Do not panic, Everything is done for you"


----------



## hajnal (Sep 28, 2020)

I was member of the old forum since 2018, and I've tried a bit to contribute to it too.   Whenever  I had time, I've followed the letters, and the time was never enough to read and understand everything that interested me, so there remained  lot of things  I hoped for  reading in the future, and now they are lost.? 
One of my last favorite topic was Grids without people, so I'm very glad to see that it is continuing.
  I've learnt from the other members awfully lot, and had a nice feeling not to be alone with my thoughts, but in the circle of good friends.
 In this thread  you have written  everything yet,  so I can't say anything new (with my limited English writing skills) because
 my feelings are similar of yours about how I missed the forum and  many of my favorite members with their individual style,  original knowledge, wisdom and life experience.  So I am  here again, very happy to spend the nights again reading about or trying to understand something about our true past and present.
Many many thanks all of you, who did this possible and saved the SH


----------



## Triskel (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi guys,

Old forum member. I'm from Paris and I came to the "alternate history" when I was searching about old Paris architecture. Official narrative sounded weird to me so I started to make my own speculations based on the documents that I found. I ended up on sh.org to found that I wasn't alone. 

Really happy that you guys managed to save some of the old forum.
Cheers


----------



## Huaqero (Sep 28, 2020)

A Big Thank You to all of you who contribute to this new effort !
I wish the best and hope that this forum will be even more vibrant than the old one.
I also hope that the info on the old forum is not lost but will somehow be incorporated here, in the future...

I'm the same Huaqero from the .org forum.
I am a 47yo Greek pharmacist, married with kids; my active hobbies are airgun shooting and exploring the world with Google & Yandex Streetview (it may sound silly but I am closing to 100.000 screenshots from places I visited and learned about, so you can guess that it is a hobby that I take seriously). I am also an amateur astronomer, inactive for some years now, though. (The Earth is a globe btw).

Topics I had contributed on in the previous forum; some of them were quite original hypotheses, I believe:

Artificial Islands/Islets, usually found in the entrances of bays and their connections to starforts
Alexander the Great was a mythical personality; cities named 'Alexandrias' are _cosmic-destruction-like ruins_ of a lost European civilisation in Asia.
_The Indo-Europeans were this lost high European civilisation in Asia_. Not just a bizarre linguistic term.
A land bridge existed in the middle of the Mediterranean, connecting the west Balkans with Northern Africa, through South Italy and Sicily. This hugely enabled safe and fast land and sea transportations in all of the Mediterranean World, making also Africa an extension of the European world. A hint for the existence of such a land bridge _during historic times_ can be found in the case of the suddenly disappeared _Sylphium_ plant.
Artifacts that are overwhelmingly cherished in our modern culture, like the Mona Lisa painting, are actually valuable and special items from the _Obscured World_ (my own term for 'Old World/Tartaria/etc'), drawn from the vaults of secret societies, in order to preserve them for posterity. _TPTB do not want to tell you about them, but they do not want them to be forgotten or destroyed, either._ That's why they invent the best excuse they can to bring them into attention, like a 'the mysterious smile of Mona Lisa'.
The _Jiles Rimet Football World Cup statue_ was also such an artifact, re-'stolen' back to the vaults.
_Venice_ was a mega-city, flooded, not built on wooden pillars
I had identified a case of _how a faux-personality is created_ and inserted into the historical narrative and publications.
I propose that modern Greeks are the Balkans tribe of Graikoi-Γραικοί after which, masonic expeditions created a false narrative of the Antiquity, mainly because of linguistic similarities. The (let's call it) Hellenic language was a universal one, that's why it is still embedded as philosophical and scientific words in western languages. _The Greek tribe was 'Hellenized'_ and we now call ourselves 'Hellenes', while those who named us as such keep calling us _'Greeks', what we actually are_. The non-'hellenized' Greeks of S. Italy remained unaffected and still call themselves 'Griko', though.
I had identified Greek cases of 'architects' taking credit for Obscured World buildings and OW buildings being destroyed in the bizarre style that others in this forum have noticed for their own countries.
Eddington did not photographically prove Einstein's GR during a 1919 solar eclipse. He just claimed he did and that remains unchallenged for over a century. There has never been another such proof by any amateur or professional astrophotographer since his claimed one.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 28, 2020)

gregorynyssa said:


> I was a member of stolenhistory.org. In late September of 2018, I contributed an article called Pharaohs Never Existed. Here is the text of that article, which I have uploaded to pastebin.com. The original URL of the article was:
> 
> https://stolenhistory.org/threads/pharaohs-never-existed.433/



Nice, please post this again as a new thread in the corresponding subforum.


----------



## Starman (Sep 29, 2020)

Old member here since spring 2019, posted a fair bit, but never launched my own thread.  I’m a dot connector more than a deep diver. I went missing during the time the site went dark and was surprised to see it gone.  

I really enjoyed my time here, learned a lot, and hope to continue in some form.  I am fascinated with the subject of star forts or better put; the Star Civilization, hence my avatar name.  My Buddha avatar image is from my trip to Burma and reflects my long term involvement with Buddhism and stupa building.  

I have been intensely involved with Velikovsky related studies these past 8 years, in large part through the Thunderbolts/Electric Universe group. I’ve fallen off that wagon and now doing mostly my own research unattached to any group thesis. These days I’m caught up in the covid phenomenon and the transformation our society is going through.  I’m alternately depressed and elated with what I am witnessing.  I am trying to stay positive and not get drowned by my sense of injustice.   I think humanity will pull out of it despite the dire forecasts, but somedays I worry terribly.  I am trying to hang on to a phrase my friend and I coined:  “Babylon is falling, Love is rising.”  There are many changes underway and people are indeed waking up.  We are all getting squeezed and this needs to happen before new awareness arises. I need to remind myself that people wake up in their own timeframe, and to be patient with their (and my) process.


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

Had been member of the bygone SH forum, but grew a bit disillusioned and frustrated early this year.
Not sure if I am sad it's gone, but I am optimistic and look forward to some interesting reports and discussions on this new incarnation.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 29, 2020)

codis said:


> Had been member of the bygone SH forum, but grew a bit disillusioned and frustrated early this year.
> Not sure if I am sad it's gone, but I am optimistic and look forward to some interesting reports and discussions on this new incarnation.



? Great to see you here!

Weirdly, I was just talking about you in another thread a few minutes ago.


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Had been member of the bygone SH forum, but grew a bit disillusioned and frustrated early this year.
> ...


And you are back - and moved to Iceland ???
Anyway, thank you !


----------



## amor (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi there.
I'm another lurker here but familiar with old website.
Just found out that old website went down.. so sad.. 
Anyway I'm hungry for everything about our past and like the expression:
 "people without past are people without future"
I live in Philadelphia PA and got tons of pictures of artefacts from many places in PA. I'm planning on sharing them here in the future when have free time.
Thanks to everyone who tries to keep this website up and running no matter what.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi. I was a lurker from the old forum which I had discovered for about two weeks before it mysteriously shut down. I was always big into conspiracies, anything really, to feed my everlasting desire for knowledge. In search of the truth I never take any shortcuts, now matter how disadvantageous it might turn out for me. The truth is of utmost importance to me.

I planned on backing up all the threads I was most interested in (and eventually every thread) via archive.org and via local copy. Unfortunately, I was too busy consuming most of the excellent (and for me totally new) informations and so I ended up only saving the first page of this thread.

For the future, I plan on building the most complete beastiary there is. Aswell as just general preservation and arrangement of documents and images I find interesting. (I will gladly offer a download link to these projects to all of you once I'm satisfied with the level of quality)


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 29, 2020)

codis said:


> and moved to Iceland ???



It's one of the only places where you don't get bothered so much with the dreaded Capcha.

...It's a bit cold though.



Spoiler



I use a VPN.


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > and moved to Iceland ???
> ...


At least closer to the Gods.
Walhalla, I mean ...


----------



## theflayedlordess (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello,

I will keep this short and sweet. I discovered the .org site in fall of 2019 and was thrilled to see so many others who were questioning the mainstream narrative. My old username was Dixboroghost but I rarely posted. I’m a 41 year old woman with a worthless Masters degree in Sociology from a state school. I would love to someday do a post about the level of propaganda I was exposed to during my 8+ years of higher education.

My new user name, theflayedlordess, is a play on The Flayed Lord, an ancient god who was “rediscovered” last year just before things got crazy....


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

theflayedlordess said:


> My new user name, theflayedlordess, is a play on The Flayed Lord, an ancient god who was “rediscovered” last year just before things got crazy....


And I thought your nick is related to the Lord Of Flies - if you know that book.



theflayedlordess said:


> I’m a 41 year old woman with a worthless Masters degree in Sociology from a state school. I would love to someday do a post about the level of propaganda I was exposed to during my 8+ years of higher education.


Going through a Eastern Bloc education system, I feel with you.
And to be honest, it was not really my (supposedly not so worthless) degree in electrical engineering that provides for me and my family.
Almost all I need in my current job (SW development) I learned by myself.

Somehow remember my avatar picture from the SH 1.0 now.
I think I will drop the sociopathic Wally this time, and come up with something new ...


----------



## Firefly (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello! I was an avid reader and sometimes contributor on the old forum from last summer. I am thrilled that these fine folks have undertaken to rebuild this community. Thanks!


----------



## Potato (Sep 30, 2020)

Greetings Everyone!

I was a member of the old site but was known as "TeachMe" then. Not sure why I changed my name. Originally I just planned on lurking and once I started posting I didn't like the name I'd chosen. And for some reason I liked the cartoon potato image. He looks bemused.

I found the old site from a posting at the new David Icke forum, of all places. I was sooooo depressed when SH 1.0 got shut down and with no information to go by was convinced it was all gone forever. Then I just happened across a posting at the Voat forum (again, of all places) saying this new site was being developed. Synchronicity keeps bringing me back I guess.

Not much point in me rambling on about all the things I love about this forum since everyone has pretty much covered it all. I used to think I was the most cynical person ever born until I came here, now I believe NOTHING! I hope your influences will encourage me to become a better researcher and have more to contribute in the future.

Thanks to everyone who has brought SH back to life and I again offer my services if any of the mods need grunt work done copying stuff over. I unfortunately have lots of time on my hands and would love to help if I can.


----------



## Brad (Sep 30, 2020)

So basically my whole life I've felt like everything that we are taught growing up sounded like a bunch of bullshit and come to find out that I was right; the person that really opened my eyes was Martin Lidtke( FEB) and I heard him mention this site on one of his videos so here I am and so far im not dissapointed so thanks for all the time consuming research and work that everyone puts into this site to get the real version of history out there!


----------



## Oiramij (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all!
I was member of original site since...well...early 2018. or even before that (don't remember anymore).
Since I'm not great writer, I kept only at reading stuff and sometimes commenting when I felt that something could be said.
I guess I'll continue with lurking. 

Anyway, it's great you brought new site up. Didn't know that old site was playing such a great role in my life till it went down.


----------



## NemoTheCaptain (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi,

I was a „reader“ on the old forum... only with few postings.

I like to see other views to all things regarding mankinds history. I strongly believe that a catastrophe more than ten thousand years ago reseted a then upturning global society — not technological high, but not „ice age cavemen“ either. In retelling our near history I‘m a sceptic... no... I don‘t think Tartaria had been a thing. ;-)

But I learned many things from SH — let alone the steam powered busses of the 1820s... unbelievable...


----------



## EUAFU (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm back.


----------



## 14400021 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello,
 I am glad to see another version of this forum up again. I would like to believe I was one of the early on members of SH who made worthwhile responses. My name over there was 'maco144'. 

Dreamtime I am glad you are taking it upon yourself to do this given what happened at SH. 

Cheers!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2020)

14400021 said:


> Dreamtime I am glad you are taking it upon yourself to do this given what happened at SH.



Not only on myself, it's a community project - Staff members


----------



## Taira Earth (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm using machine translation.

Yoo-hoo! Ladies and gentlemen.

In my previous SH I was a read only message.
Anyway, I would like to thank you for this revival.

In Japan, we have an expression: “「消すと増える」=If  turn it off, it increases".
It's mainly used when someone has forcibly disposed of information that they want to hide and it's re-uploaded by a volunteer.

I think that's exactly what happened in this case.

We don't know how much time we have left.
But still? Is that why?
A group of people who can't keep quiet.

I have a lot of respect for all of you.


----------



## rwiser (Oct 1, 2020)

Greetings one or all, and other.

I was here as "iwunderwho" and posted some truths and was banned to uhm, "abovetopsecret".

"Oh."


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all. 

Old members and new members alike, 

I recall once in a school assembly we were advised to treat your new friends like silver and your old friends like gold. For some reason it has popped into my head only now, that really you should treat your new friends like gold and your old friends like gold alike.

Was a member of the previous SH incarnation. Firstly, well done to everyone involved in reviving the site.

Secondly. Its good to be back, and looking forward to wherever the good ship stolen history may sail, which I am fairly sure was Plato was referring to with his Ship of State analogy. Hopefully the rockiest waters and stormiest seas have been successfully navigated.


----------



## Wolfgang (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello. I was only lurking in the old site.

I have always been amazed that in the time we are living in, when there never has been greater need of honest and sincere communication between righteous people, the most important discussions takes place on *Facebook *or* Youtube*, platforms clearly hostile to humanity.

In sh.org I was glad to see the flourishing energies steadily building up over time and I became furious when it was taken down. The only homepage on the Internet that was actually needed, was simply taken down because it became an actual catalyst of change, came too close to *something*. I don't remember any cooking site or video game homepage being taken down the way sh.org was. This made me so angry, how many degenerate sites aren't out there alive and kicking?

What you have done with sh.net is so impressive and important, I have decided to come and support all talented and brave people here, by spreading the good word or by just hanging around and enjoy the (nowadays rare) uncensored Internet experience, breathing some fresh air.

This page is what the world needs right now. I surely hope you have a really well thought-out digital defense strategy, they will try every means to stop this site a second time.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 1, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> 14400021 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamtime I am glad you are taking it upon yourself to do this given what happened at SH.
> ...



If you need any help, I volunteer.


----------



## Dalassio (Oct 2, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> 
> *Forum Guidelines*
> 
> ...


We meet again. 

I was a member of the old forum and my nickname was Waylander. It is a real pleasure to be able to interact with you on this new agora. 
I'm looking forward to reading and sharing new and old ideas, theories and other concepts.


----------



## runfox (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi all,

I am runfox and this stolen history stuff is extremely interesting to me


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 2, 2020)

gregorynyssa said:


> I was a member of stolenhistory.org. In late September of 2018, I contributed an article called Pharaohs Never Existed. Here is the text of that article, which I have uploaded to pastebin.com. The original URL of the article was:
> 
> https://stolenhistory.org/threads/pharaohs-never-existed.433/


that is a really well considered article fascinating I have considered such ideas like this myself


----------



## OutdoorsyHiker (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi everyone. I used to have an account on the old site. I was sad when it went down, but I'm so glad that you were able to recreate it. As my username suggests, I love being outdoors, hiking, camping, and kayaking. I love learning about the secrets of nature. I am fascinated by ancient civilizations, out-of-place artifacts, and the like.


----------



## kulapono (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello! I was a member in the old SH. When it disappeared I felt the walls closing in, like the PTB said 'OK, that's enough.'
Now, I'm very glad to be here. 
I've spent a lot of time on the internet and it changed me. SH and other sites, mostly youtube, has led me to question everything from grade school through university, all those years of lectures and silly textbooks, big waste of time.  I like SH because it's creative with nothing sacred and I do love a good story!


----------



## eggfriendship (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. I just found this forum today. I heard about it before, but it seemed to have gone away and I thought I missed my chance to read (when there was a .org). I just want to know the truth. I want to know all truths. I am excited to read everyone’s contributions and discover new ideas. Thank you everyone for your content and for those who run this site.


----------



## _harris (Oct 3, 2020)

hey i was on the old forum quite a bit up until early this year.. sofa surfed with no computer set up for months, no time to read/write anything properly!

just came back and WTF no stolenhistory.org?! missed the whole saga but truly unbelievable..

hope everyone is well!! looking forward to catching up on what's new!


----------



## aj00148 (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m really happy this forum started fresh again, as the .org version was one of my favorite places to kick back and read the threads. I was a member for about 2 years & eventually made a few threads before the page was taken down. I posted about the Erdstall tunnels, vajras/trishulas, and one related to the use of Mithraeums. Glad to be back! I enjoy this community a great deal and appreciate all the contributions towards seeking historical truth. Thank you!


----------



## ThreeSocks (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm Sean, and I am an alcoholic


----------



## Cemen (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello. My name is Alexander. I'm from the old forum.

P.S. My nickname has nothing to do with semen.)


----------



## hopesksefall (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello, all!

Like many of you, I'm interested in learning the truth.  The truth about science, about history, about this world...about anything!  I've been fascinated with the hidden, the occult, the supernatural, the inexplicable, for essentially my entire life.  I do so love the "natural" sciences(biology, geology, astronomy, etc.), and I will always be a little sad that we will (likely) never know the answers to some of the biggest questions, at least not in our lifetimes.  I am open to discussion on nearly any topic, and, though we won't always agree, it doesn't mean we can't be civil, or even friends.  I began using the old site 4-5 months prior to it's mysterious demise, and was so pleased to hear that it's back up and running.  Thanks for having me!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 4, 2020)

Greetings, all!

I was on the original site as MAGNUS.

I posted A LOT and I started threads and included photos I personally took of star forts I discovered in India, as well as museum artifacts I encountered in India-  peculiar maps, and possible antiquitech made of gold.

I believe I was the first to seriously question the authenticity of the original StolenHistory forum, and I pushed hard...
Korben did NOT enjoy my queries such as: 
Is SH a honeypot?
Is KD one individual, or is "Korben Dallas" an account which multiple users post new threads, replies, moderate, etc?

The thread got a little traction, but many seemed to *want* to believe  KD was legit & only cared about exposing the truth.

I was banned, IP ban, and my threads and images deleted.

Anywho, hi oldtimers and new peeps!
Im thinking I will only lurk here.  Many thanks to those who rebuilt this amazing forum from salvage.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



MAGNUS returns said:


> Greetings, all!
> 
> I was on the original site as MAGNUS.
> 
> ...



P.s. I was banned TWO years ago!


----------



## _harris (Oct 4, 2020)

MAGNUS returns said:


> I was banned, IP ban, and my threads and images deleted.


holy sheet man! i remember seeing your postings... madness!

really happy to see a team of moderators on here, the old one did feel a little dictator-ish at times.. (and a bit of bandwaggoning!)

I remember there was one user from NL (maybe), said nothing wrong in my eyes, only questioned ideas and made statements, like everyone else... maybe it was a "lost in translation" EU-US issue, but KD really had a thing against the guy, kept giving him shit. saying he was acting in "this way" and "that way", i remember a couple of folks chimed in like KD cronies... gave this dude such a hard time then banned him!!

found that very strange!


----------



## MgvdT (Oct 4, 2020)

Amazing to see everyone back and the site up and running! You don't know what you have until it's gone!

Hi everyone, Max here. I translate old Dutch to modern understandable writings. Lately mostly for Tart-aria (great site as well).

Have a great day!


----------



## Samstone (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi. I don't understand why I should introduce myself. I just want to look at the findings of your research.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 4, 2020)

Samstone said:


> Hi. I don't understand why I should introduce myself. I just want to look at the findings of your research.



you don't need to if you don't want to. It's an invitation.


----------



## _harris (Oct 4, 2020)

Samstone said:


> Hi. I don't understand why I should introduce myself. I just want to look at the findings of your research.


well now the forum has reopened on a CIA server, they need all of your information so you can be watched ?️‍?️‍?️‍


----------



## Shikarihunter (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey all,

I'm an old member, came across this lovely forum after Jon showed a blip of KD on one of his videos. The most interesting thing to me about stolen history is just that, figuring out the who what when where and most importantly  (to me) why our history has been infiltrated and obfuscated. Can't express it enough how devastated I was when .org was gone and how ecstatic I was when Jon let us know .net was up and running! Thanks for all the dedication and hardwork


----------



## lostspiderphallus (Oct 5, 2020)

I was willie lad on the old site which i joined in Dec 18. I am so very happy to see you all again. I took for granted all your hard work. I am not that smart and a poor researcher, so I appreciate you all more then you could know. I plan to work harder on finding and adding good content to this site. I think I may PM people more to start to get to know you guys better, it was strange when StolenHistory.org went down and it felt like i was suddenly disconnected from so many people I knew so well but had no way to contact.
I should of known  Dreamtime, Pushmaku, Timeshifter and the rest of you could pull off such a dramatic return of something so great. Its great to see the likes of Felixnoil, Supertruper,Codis and BrokenAgate showing up. This is gonna be great to say the least.


----------



## Altered Reality 2012 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello! I used to love the old site. Glad someone posted a link to this new one in a YouTube comment! I used to have a YouTube channel, but when you hit too close to the truth, YouTube shuts you down! I‘m slowly recreating my channels and here are the links, in case anyone is interested:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJgCWZPOKUrS1MfgbeZf_6w/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1Gq9v3GMgDEp0HCyIH5RQ/videos


----------



## Mike Nolan (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi guys for those who don't know i went under the username "WarningGuy" on the old SH.  I pulled back from posting on the old SH a few months before it went down because i felt the site had been compromised somewhat.     I am just lurking here for now to see where this goes and hope to be posting again soon.  Thanks to everyone for getting the new SH up and running. 
Mike Nolan.



Timeshifter said:


> I was guided to SH.org in December 2018 when Max Igan was on Richie Allen Show discussing Tartaria.


Its a small world i also found the original SH.org through Max Igan about the same time. I lurked for awhile and joined i think in Feb of 2019.


----------



## deceptiondestroyer (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not real sure how I originally came across the old forum, but it was probably suggested on a youtube video or something. I have been lurking in the shadows of the old forum for a few years now, and was taken aback a little bit when it disappeared all of the sudden. It made me realize that i need to start backing up my info a little better because it might not be there tomorrow. I love all of the aspects of this forum, and other related content. I suppose one subject that interests me a lot would be all of the vast underground tunnels, catacombs etc. that go on for miles and haven't been sufficiently explained. It's almost like the parasites want us looking up when the real story is below our feet. That is just one example of a "stolen history" topic that fascinates me. Mountains as old buildings or trees, cities that are buried, unexplainable ancient architecture, mud flood, orphan trains, giants, lost (suppressed) tech, etc.... The list goes on. I can't believe that everybody doesn't find this stuff fascinating.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

Shikarihunter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm an old member, came across this lovely forum after Jon showed a blip of KD on one of his videos. The most interesting thing to me about stolen history is just that, figuring out the who what when where and most importantly  (to me) why our history has been infiltrated and obfuscated. Can't express it enough how devastated I was when .org was gone and how ecstatic I was when Jon let us know .net was up and running! Thanks for all the dedication and hardwork



Can you point me to that video, please?


----------



## Spearhead (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm really glad to be a member of this forum and thanks to forum admins for bringing it back online. Really sad that the old forum was shut down. Don't really know what happened there. Been reading it for a year or so, after stumbling on it when searching for info on St Petersburg real history and origins in the English speaking web. There's a lot of info on this and the other related topics in the Russian speaking web now. BTW, I still have the threads from the old forum on the 1812 Invasion of Russia battle of Borodino and Napoleonic Oddities open in my browser! But I was a lurker on the old forum, as I didn't feel I had anything to contribute and didn't have much time to post, but will try to do more on this forum.

Generally, I'm interesting in all things history, but not only that, I'm interested in all things related to the things happening around us and where the world is really going. The phenomenon known as the New World Order in other words. History is just one of the aspects of this. I'm also an avid reader of Miles Mathis, having read most of what he/they have written. It's interesting that the old SH web site went down soon after it was mentioned in MM's paper on Tartaria, isn't it? And KD never replied to that, which surprised me a lot. 

Anyway, looking forward to many interesting discussions with you all. Cheers!


----------



## Trouvare (Oct 5, 2020)

StolenHistory was always up on whatever device I was using; at times, the highlight of my day. And then that morning came... it wasn't there.
I don't do social media and stay away from Reddit... I was clueless what was going on. For weeks, I kept going back, hoping it would come back.
It was a JonLevi video, the other day, that made me aware that SH has been revived. Thanks JonLevi!


----------



## Shikarihunter (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Shikarihunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Here you go. Starting at 14:35

_View: https://youtu.be/QcKuoDahAkI_


----------



## matbilk (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, I was on the old forum but rarely checked in but was looking for something specific and realized it had relocated. So here I am!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 6, 2020)

Shikarihunter said:


> Here you go. Starting at 14:35



...no mention of KD, unless I missed it.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 6, 2020)

Altered Reality 2012 said:


> Hello! I used to love the old site. Glad someone posted a link to this new one in a YouTube comment! I used to have a YouTube channel, but when you hit too close to the truth, YouTube shuts you down! I‘m slowly recreating my channels and here are the links, in case anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJgCWZPOKUrS1MfgbeZf_6w/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1Gq9v3GMgDEp0HCyIH5RQ/videos


If they don't delete you, they alter your view count. ( Happened to me).
Might I suggeat you duplicate your channel on Bitchute?
If they've deleted you once, they are more than likely to do so again.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

Hey folks,
About myself;
I had a trauma experience at a tender age which left me questioning everything I was told in and about this world.
(I still am,50 years later but am gaining a clearer understanding.)
That event also put me in a separate dimension in so much as I have had many experiences of the paranormal/supernatural  kind and that's a normal part of life to me.
I might do a thread on some of these some day and give my perspective on how we exist in a frequency defined universe.
I am at home in Nature, can't live in today's materialistic society.
An avid reader of old books,especially explorer's journals, I hope to be able to  contribute usefully to posts made here but probably will mostly read as I live a primative lifestyle out in the bush.
How I found SH;
I rescued the hard drive from an old laptop in 2018, and in going through my bookmarks, found all the links to videos and articles I had saved on Giants had been scrubbed from the internet in the previous ten years. Shocked, I made a new search and came across a link to SH org and lurked ever since.
Always been interested in ancient history and civilizations ( felt I belonged back then and not in the now), and you folk do the most amazing posts and research,very hard not to spend 24 hours a day reading your work.
  I came for the content, but stayed for the community.
So grateful to the admin team for resurrecting the site, when it vanished I felt I'd lost my tribe and determined to register with SH.net after being rejected by .org so I could be a part of this wonderful community and unique space on the internet.
Looking forward to interacting with you all and helping piece the stolen history puzzle together. ?

Edit: Sorry about the formating! It's late and I'm on mobile.


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’ve been reading SH for a very long time, though I’ve never commented because I have so much left to learn. It has changed my life though, and the way I think, and I’m so grateful for all the research you smart and erudite people have done, and I quietly continue reading and learning. But I doubt that I’ll ever be brave enough to say anything.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 6, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Altered Reality 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I used to love the old site. Glad someone posted a link to this new one in a YouTube comment! I used to have a YouTube channel, but when you hit too close to the truth, YouTube shuts you down! I‘m slowly recreating my channels and here are the links, in case anyone is interested:
> ...



In philosophy it's called "The Dark Night of the Soul."
I'm guessing all of us here on SH have had it at one time or another.
It aint pretty, but it's the Higher Self kicking us in the derrière. "Waky-waky, eggs and bakey!" As a girlfriend of mind once annoying said.
Welcome all!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 6, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Altered Reality 2012 said:
> ...


Yes! I am so glad you mentioned that as I think that is what humanity as a whole is going through now, in fact I think that is what every historical reset is all about.
   If it is true that we are a vehicle for the Source of all things to "see/experience" itself,a reflection of it's solitary mind,and that we are unique because of our consciousness amongst all life on Earth,then it makes sense that we have been disconnected from our higher selves in this incarnation as if it's all about a learning experience for *It*, then we too must go through this journey of illumination.
Hence when we reach a point collectively through time (such as now) where it is obvious we haven't quite got the numbers in that way to achieve the "Infinite monkey "stage  as a species,we are reset to try again as a blank slate.
I do object to us having to go through this process under the direction of Lucifer though. ?
    Here is an excellent breakdown of the dark night of the soul for readers who may be hearing of this for the first time.

   I learned of this about 25 years ago and to say it was a great relieving insight would be an understatement. 
It would have been nice to have learnt of it earlier pre teenage years,saved a lot of angst!
I don't regret my life changing early experience ( it was not about pedophilia for those of you wondering!) as it means I have advanced in my thinking earlier than most in our short lifetimes, and am somewhat armed better to deal with current times.
I will stop there,this is really not the thread for me to expound on things esoteric,which I could discuss endlessly with great enthusiasm. 
So much more to learn,so little time.
   Very happy to have found a place and similar minded  people to have these conversations with though.
That world out there is full of mindless and inane conversations I have absolutely no interest in.
Ego, materialism and politics be damned!


----------



## 12tails (Oct 7, 2020)

Lurked a ton on SH.org, never really got around to making an account haha. I'm up to my ears in this information and I thoroughly enjoy it. At first I think it startled me and made me very uncomfortable but only because it contradicted my worldview. The worldview that was thrust upon by compulsory schooling, taught by underpaid strangers who just repeated what their "curriculum" book directed. I consider compulsory schooling to be one of the most prevalent forms of trauma-based mind control next to news. (I was going to say "The evening news" but it's more of a constant rabble these days)

My primary interests are:
Etymology
Spiritualist and Religious concepts
Old World technology (Aether tech)
Fiction works that include these concepts, consciously or unconsciously 

I'm just here to learn like anyone else reading this, glad to be here.


----------



## PurpleAster (Oct 7, 2020)

Someone on Youtube had recommended your original website a while back, but it had already been taken down.  Just saw Jon Levi mention your new web address, so I wanted to come check it out.  This is a fascinating topic. 
I'm interested in this topic particularly in how it relates to Christianity.  Many old buildings from around the world have similar architecture, Roman in style, and many resemble Catholic churches.  I tend to believe that the dark ages were actually the light ages, when many good things flourished and the Word of God was brought to all corners of the Earth.


----------



## TH Dialectic (Oct 7, 2020)

Brlliant to see Stolen History back up and running. It will be a pleasure to sink my teeth in to future posts. I will have to try and dig out my threads to reshare.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 7, 2020)

TH Dialectic said:


> Brlliant to see Stolen History back up and running. It will be a pleasure to sink my teeth in to future posts. I will have to try and dig out my threads to reshare.


I am so happy to see you here.
I was a lurker at SH org but your comments on tart aryan's (I think that was the users name?)thread had me hooked and my mind blown.
Looking forward to learning more on our electric universe through you.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 7, 2020)

TH Dialectic said:


> Brlliant to see Stolen History back up and running. It will be a pleasure to sink my teeth in to future posts. I will have to try and dig out my threads to reshare.



Welcome back! We recovered some threads already and there is 7 of yours in the last batch that have been attributed back to you. You can find them under Your content. 

Also planning to import more in the next couple of weeks so hold up with posting any old threads for now as some more may be recovered as well. We'll announce it when the time comes.


----------



## Endo-Aryan (Oct 7, 2020)

This is my second account. I think my first one was called SamsquanshSally or something like that but the confirmation email from KD never got sent to my email so I have no other contributions yet. I think I found SH on a reddit sub called cultural layer. I have been interested in the occult (secret things, not witchcraft) since childhood and used to listen to coast to coast am with my dad. I lived and traveled in Europe extensively so I particularly enjoy threads about structures I have seen IRL. My favorite topic is alternative history of the USA which I can thank JonLevi on YT for introducing me to. Starforts are the shit and I'm also convinced there's more to Florida than we are led to believe. I'm so glad you all resurrected site so I can post on the topics I've been quietly researching.


----------



## veeall (Oct 7, 2020)

I found out about SH .org forum this year, plenty of interesting reading and links, at some point grew tired and wanted to take a break on reading the forum, but after a week or so coming back only to find incompletely archived copies of it remaining.

I'm not much of a researcher, just trying to digest the information bits to see how or if they could possibly fit into Enochian-Biblical worldview and into The Last Days prophecies of the Bible.


----------



## OfTheBrave (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, I was sort of a newbie at SH1. I had made a couple of posts in the last months before the site shut down over there under this same username. The main one was called "Alphabetic ' Evolution'", if anyone remembers (Those posts didn't get archived apparently).

I was pretty bummed about the site going down and had spent a while trying to find any other forums discussing what happened when I stumbled across the Wild Heretic site and the discussion about SH there.

Anyway, glad that I found the new forum and happy to see some familiar user names here. Best of luck to everyone in their continued research.

Thanks,
Brave


----------



## TH Dialectic (Oct 7, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> TH Dialectic said:
> 
> 
> > Brlliant to see Stolen History back up and running. It will be a pleasure to sink my teeth in to future posts. I will have to try and dig out my threads to reshare.
> ...



Brilliant work thank you, you lot are doing things to right way! 

Peace and love to all old and new. 

TH

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

This is such a bittersweet night, reading through these posts old and new with ZERO discourse attached is very sad but strangely exciting at the same time.

Lets make sure we keep the conversation and investigation flowing and build back the infinatly immortal SH1. 

TH


----------



## madmartigan (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey Everyone.   Firstly i'd like to thank  all those responsible for recreating this amazing forum and community.   

I joined the old forum at the beginning of this year, under the username JPArthur, after lurking for a few months prior. However I cant remember how i discovered the old forum, but it was probably from a comment in a youtube video.   I contributed a bit, but was really just trying to absorb as much as i could and it was truly disheartening when it abruptly shut down, and all that knowledge was basically "burned".  Which makes you think how many times this has happened before (ie. the library of alexandria).  

Ive been on the "truth" journey for roughly 30 years,  ever since my teacher gave me a copy of Chariots of the Gods when I was in Grade 4. Since then its been an tumultuous and lonely journey.  Sometimes being thrown off course due to life, but the past 5 or so years have really taken me down some wondrous rabbit holes of understanding.

Being Metis, and born at the top of the world (Canadian Arctic) my main focus is North and South America, and its true history, especially the indigenous people of Canada.  Which also happens to be a new business venture as well.  I plan on travelling across Canada again, this time visiting all the various Native reservations and speaking with elders to try and piece together their history.  If this interests anyone, let me know as i may create a YouTube channel documenting my travels.

Thanks to Dreamtime and everyone who has brought our beloved SH back from the dead, and am truly  looking forward to connecting with like-minded members and continue my journey of truth.


----------



## grav (Oct 7, 2020)

Not just hidden history, or forgotten knowledge, or collective amnesia.
It's STOLEN history, therefore stolen truth. That implies intent. 

I used to correspond with Lloyd Pye of Bigfoot and Starchild fame. His book was Everything You Know Is Wrong.
Well, I reckon it's more than wrong. It's all a lie. 
I have very strong feelings about why so many people trust Authority.
I call it the gullibility gene in their dna. So whodunit? The masterminds of all the lies comprise the pyramid of power, from low level freemasons, Illuminati, the royals, and a being which is often see as supernatural. The Demiurge. 

As you can see, I am outspoken and blunt.
I am also called dirty names whenever I post. Mostly because I am a flatearther, which is probably the most despised ct on the forums.

I'm also into free energy, anti-Zionism (but not antisemitism), well as other topics well beyond the New Chronology. 

I think I will fit in here, will have to see how far afield I'm allowed to roam.
My full username is Auntie grav, as I understand gravity to be density.


----------



## Otherlane (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello all...old forum member who is happy that others didn’t let the band die...this forum is second to none as far as people sharing ideas to reframe our stolen history...I hope KD is well and appreciate him for his pioneer work with the old forum...let’s carry the torch to new heights


----------



## luddite (Oct 8, 2020)

_harris said:


> Samstone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I don't understand why I should introduce myself. I just want to look at the findings of your research.
> ...


Funded by CIA? Please tell them we want more money ?


----------



## tomtom9 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi all. A lurker on old forum. Always interested to acknowledge and analyse new researches. A member, but also pretty much a lurker, on the wildheretic forum.


----------



## Jack Sempay (Oct 8, 2020)

Lurker on the old forum. Figured I'd make an account here. 

Thanks to whoever was responsible for getting this up and running! One of my favorite forums on the Internet.


----------



## Ed Byrne (Oct 8, 2020)

I love learning about history.


----------



## mindcaster (Oct 8, 2020)

New on SH, but heard about it a year ago. When I first looked it up after Jon Levi's reference the site was down, so last week I was happy to see it had moved.

My background:

Dutch, but not a nationalist in any sense of the word. 49 years old.
Masters degree in history, incl teaching degree​
Bachelor degree in film & tv studies​
Media strategist and entrepreneur (up until 2012)​
Entrepreneur (working on paradigm shift in food system) - since 2013​
I work with government, business, finance and lobbies on all levels, in the bellies of different beasts​
My interests: ancient civilisations and engineering, the actual power brokers (which I encounter regularly), hence: secret brotherhoods, the cosmological lies and Big Finance. Oh, and "history, the story of the victors", goes without saying, of course


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you dreamtime for getting me back on the site. I'll get an avatar up as soon as my teenage son shows me how to do that. LOL.
I'm Whitewave on old site and new. Joined old site when it was a couple of months old. Came from ATS and what a breath of fresh air it was. Hope KD is okay. Lot of tumult going on in his town.
Interested in ancient civilizations, giants and cryptids, grids without towns, native American history, sciency stuff, pretty much everything on this site.
Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while). 
So glad to have the site back up and to see old friends and meet new ones.


----------



## conductor (Oct 8, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Thank you dreamtime for getting me back on the site. I'll get an avatar up as soon as my teenage son shows me how to do that. LOL.
> I'm Whitewave on old site and new. Joined old site when it was a couple of months old. Came from ATS and what a breath of fresh air it was. Hope KD is okay. Lot of tumult going on in his town.
> Interested in ancient civilizations, giants and cryptids, grids without towns, native American history, sciency stuff, pretty much everything on this site.
> Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while).
> So glad to have the site back up and to see old friends and meet new ones.



So nice to see you back!


----------



## Phillness (Oct 8, 2020)

Hey guys! I lurk a lot, on the old site and anew...no threads of my own, just a few comments here and there mostly to question and try to get a better grasp of things.
I feel like I gather info easily but have a hard time passing it on in a coherent thought so I mostly read and keep mindjerking myself off. 
Interested in everything SH as to offer. I go by tidbits and try to connect whatever I find in my headcannon of this uni/multiverse of what I think is ultimately consciousness/god/whatever fundamental basal state knowing itself through a multitude of pov's and experiences.
Never sure enough to put up any research usually, a lot more doubts than certainties. Hope to learn and contribute in whatever way I can.
Really glad someone(s) had the time and preserverance to put this forum back up and connecting this community again! Never had such a safehaven and food for thought elsewhere.  
Thank you all for being here and helping me grow and always question my view on existence


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 8, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Thank you dreamtime for getting me back on the site. I'll get an avatar up as soon as my teenage son shows me how to do that. LOL.
> I'm Whitewave on old site and new. Joined old site when it was a couple of months old. Came from ATS and what a breath of fresh air it was. Hope KD is okay. Lot of tumult going on in his town.
> Interested in ancient civilizations, giants and cryptids, grids without towns, native American history, sciency stuff, pretty much everything on this site.
> Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while).
> So glad to have the site back up and to see old friends and meet new ones.



Without you, this forum wouldn't be complete.


----------



## BabaYaga (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi-
I'm a new member, though a lurker of almost two years from the old forum. Like everyone on here, tremendously grateful to see StolenHistory brought back.

These days, I am mostly a consumer of knowledge, with not much time to contribute. Hoping to share what I learn on here with my little ones.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 9, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while).



Nice to see you again! All salvaged OPs have been attributed back to you. You will find under Your content.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while).
> ...


Bless you all. Have been without internet service for a little over a year-just my phone. I usually make a copy of all my writings but without computer printer and a chronically closed local library, I didn't make copies. Will fix that tomorrow. Still a few missing but, darned if I can remember what they were. LOL.

Did anyone have access information on other members to invite them back? I only had one person's email. Tried contacting Jim Duyer on his website but got no reply. Same with wild heretic. Don't know how to let people know we're back.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 9, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Whitewave said:
> ...



Welcome back! Good to see you made it to the new site.

Both of them are here.


----------



## GaelicWestIndian (Oct 9, 2020)

Greetings and Salutations from the West Indies/Antilles, I am happy to be a member here now. I lurked around the former website for months then it disappears and I was nothing but upset. When Jon Levi in his latest video on YouTube, mentions this new website was up, I didn't hitch. I am quite passionate about this subject and I admire all those trailblazers who have done REAL, TANGIBLE RESEARCH which I am certain cannot be rebutted. I aim to learn so I may be able to study my island and region so I may make my contribution to a community as I see as the last hope for our generation before the next Reset. I hope we can all learn together!


----------



## OldWorld (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello all, 

Member of the old forum who contributed a bit here & there. Sad to see the old place go but even happier to see the selfless contribution many have made to make the new site a reality.

I'm here to do my part to impart any hidden pieces of history I think can be useful to build his-story, but mostly to be humbled by the knowledge which many of the posters, which I would consider amateur historians at this point, contribute.


----------



## JoannaW (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm glad the stolen history is back. I was very sad when the previous page stopped working. Thanks to all those who decided to continue the previous work.


----------



## LadyAusländer (Oct 10, 2020)

So great to be back! I am fascinated with old photography and the "photoshop" type evidence noticed.  Alternative history is my favourite subject as of late and I think I found this forum from either Jon Levi or FlatEarthBritish.  I am now researching some older buildings in my local town and going to the historical society, asking questions. I will post about my finds when I get it all together.  Thanks everyone for your dedication to the cause!


----------



## Wild Bill (Oct 11, 2020)

I am a member of the old forum so glad that this one is up and running again


----------



## LostInTime (Oct 11, 2020)

Came from high stangeness reddit.  Love what I’ve read on here so far, stimulates my creativity a ton.  I get a lot of inspiration and think outside the box reading stuff like this!  I make music that’s sort of trying for that ancient vibe.  I study a lot of very old music too to see what it was like, both the first recordings and the first written.  I also love studying modern structures and relating them to the old, I watch a lot of mall videos and get an idea for the architecture from around the world, and how it relates to older designs, and of course how people have similar ideas even when very far removed from each other.


----------



## EastGhostCom (Oct 11, 2020)

Old forum member.  EastGhostCom focuses on paranormal, historical preservation, lore galore.  Wash DC area.  Related sites conspira.org toxi.com and several others.  HIS tory is a gigantic onion of lies.


----------



## Grumpy Owl (Oct 11, 2020)

Great to see this forum has been revived in some form!

While not a regular contributor to the 'old' SH, I did enjoy browsing through a lot of the topics. I was particularly interested in some of the old maps.


----------



## gillyproof (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi all,I never joined the old forum,but after a few years of Martin Liedtke ,Jon Levi, Wise Up,and more thought I,d have a good old look here,so ta for having me


----------



## Niels Grunenberg (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello

My name is Niels. I am an old member though I never posted anything. I like Poetry, Sports and Science. I have studied the SF-Earthquake very carefully and I want to share my research. I also made a major 9/11 observation: The antenna of the North Tower is visibly emitting matter on 50% of its lenght just seconds before the building turned to dust. It was posted by Andrew Johnson on his Facebook Page some years ago.
I am very happy to be here and looking forward to learning new things.


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi All!

Although I mainly lurked on the old forum, I was truly gutted to learn that it had disappeared literally overnight. I used to read the forum in awe, and with great respect of, the tremendous research and knowledge accumulated by its members. 

Huge credit to the new team of staff who have resurrected the forum.


----------



## luddite (Oct 12, 2020)

Niels Grunenberg said:


> I also made a major 9/11 observation: The antenna of the North Tower is visibly emitting matter on 50% of its lenght just seconds before the building turned to dust. I


I think we would all like to hear about this! Also... Welcome!


----------



## Noxapalooza (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi, I was a lurker on the old forum for a couple weeks because I only just stumbled across it right before it got nuked. I've been in the discord for awhile and finally got around to registering here. Awesome stuff you guys have done saving so much of it.


----------



## KSDhande (Oct 12, 2020)

Logged in via Google in old site. 
Registered to new.
Thanks


----------



## Void Trancer (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi again all! I was an early member of the older site, I posted a few solid threads but then created less content and started recruiting and spreading the word about the old site on Reddit and Discord. 

I took a small Hiatus since Corona hot and just realized the old dot org site is dead and gone! I hope KD is alive and kicking and that TPTB didn’t shut it all down because we were on to something.

Really stoked to see the community migrated and is already hard at work on rewriting the old threads and facilitating new content creation as well! Especially excited that this time all our work is under Safeguard and will be backed up!

Thanks again, glad to be back, will be speaking to all my old friends in no time!


----------



## Horstmatt (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
I'm as of yet unconvinced of the substance of many of the claims being made here, and I would like to test my mainstream historical knowledge against the claims and evidence that some have posted here. I understand that many of the members here believe that they have a solid understanding of the mainstream narrative, but the arguments  i have seen lead me to think otherwise. Mainstream history is not a dogmatic monolith, and I find that discarding all mainstream explanations on account of them being mainstream is far too convenient.
My goal here is not to troll or be disrespectful, and i will try to sources as many of my arguments properly, something which i do not see often.
Who knows, maybe i'll be proven wrong.


----------



## codis (Oct 13, 2020)

Horstmatt said:


> I understand that many of the members here believe that they have a solid understanding of the mainstream narrative, but the arguments i have seen lead me to think otherwise. Mainstream history is not a dogmatic monolith, and I find that discarding all mainstream explanations on account of them being mainstream is far too convenient.


This is certainly correct. While the commoners are teached a simplified and monolithic version, there is controversy in almost all fields of science. One must dig for it, and dig into it. Not everybody is willing.
And there are theories that are currently taboo, and mean certain death of career if a scientist insists to go in that direction. Like the terrain theory (medicine), climate science, certain fields of physics (related to Einstein & relativity), and certainly history.
And there are certainly people who push more of a religiously biased narrative, and trolls that watch that we remain in our sandbox. There are not only enlightened saints here ...


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 13, 2020)

Horstmatt said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm as of yet unconvinced of the substance of many of the claims being made here, and I would like to test my mainstream historical knowledge against the claims and evidence that some have posted here. I understand that many of the members here believe that they have a solid understanding of the mainstream narrative, but the arguments  i have seen lead me to think otherwise. Mainstream history is not a dogmatic monolith, and I find that discarding all mainstream explanations on account of them being mainstream is far too convenient.
> My goal here is not to troll or be disrespectful, and i will try to sources as many of my arguments properly, something which i do not see often.
> Who knows, maybe i'll be proven wrong.


Are you in academia? We used to have (may still have) a thread entitled Ask an expert. I'm always interested in hearing both sides of any story/controversy so, if you are versed in the mainstream narrative of history, your contributions could help to clarify any misconceptions we may have. 
I look forward to your perspectives. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Horstmatt (Oct 13, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Horstmatt said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


I am not accredited yet as i am still in university, but I do have access to far more academic material than most, I also have experience in dealing with authentic primary sources, I have also had the priviledge to work in a castle but that is somewhat unrelated. I don't know if that would qualify me for such a thread but i would be glad to answer any questions to the best of my ability.


----------



## codis (Oct 13, 2020)

Horstmatt said:


> I also have experience in dealing with authentic primary sources, I have also had the priviledge to work in a castle but that is somewhat unrelated


I immediately associated Kammeier when reading this. Had you heard of him ?
But I guess you would need to read German language in "Fraktur" print.


Horstmatt said:


> I don't know if that would qualify me for such a thread but i would be glad to answer any questions to the best of my ability.


Any educated opinion is welcome. We have not introduced peer review here yet ...


----------



## Horstmatt (Oct 13, 2020)

codis said:


> I immediately associated Kammeier when reading this. Had you heard of him ?
> But I guess you would need to read German language in "Fraktur" print.


Kammeier was an interesting character but most of his claims can be verified or disproven using modern day empirical dating techniques.
For me the Fraktur font would not be the problem, but the German language itself would be. The primary documents i have been able to look at are mainly in French.


codis said:


> Any educated opinion is welcome. We have not introduced peer review here yet ...


Well i'll do my best if anyone has any questions


----------



## codis (Oct 13, 2020)

I especially refer to his point that in fact all of the medieval documents (roughly before 1500) are copies.
Even mainstream historians acknowledge that, but never even think about it, let alone express any doubt.

It cannot be that medieval monastries, mostly populated by second/third sons of "noblemen", were forgery workshops, to retroactively justify criminal land grabs.
The donation of Constantin can of course not be fake either.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome all.
My friendly advice for brand new members?
Keep an open mind and trust your heart, your sixth sense, your gut feelings when perusing this erudite and well-conducted forum, for it is one of a kind. With those skills fired up you will probably discover more "truth" than what any mainstream school or book
will tell you. But this truth comes from within ourselves.

It's a sad rainy day when one finally discovers that we live in a world and reality constructed mostly of lies, distractions, and purposeful misdirection, but that takes years of self discovery and hard work. There are no shortcuts. To imagine that we have all been lied to by everyone in authority about most everything is a sobering, ego-deflating, 100% heartbreaking concept.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 13, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> It's a sad rainy day when one finally discovers that we live in a world and reality constructed mostly of lies, distractions, and purposeful misdirection, but that takes years of self discovery and hard work. To imagine that we have all been lied to by everyone in authority about most everything is a sobering, ego-deflating, 100% heartbreaking concept.


This is so true, the enormity of it can be very overwhelming, the desire to swim back to the shore is very very strong at first!


----------



## Knowledge Over Fear (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey guys, i was a member of the old forum and it fueled my awakening as to what is really going on with our (or)his-tory. I am grateful for such a resource and such like minded people. Glad to be back!.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020



Citezenship said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sad rainy day when one finally discovers that we live in a world and reality constructed mostly of lies, distractions, and purposeful misdirection, but that takes years of self discovery and hard work. To imagine that we have all been lied to by everyone in authority about most everything is a sobering, ego-deflating, 100% heartbreaking concept.
> ...


I've definitely felt that before, once you realize the truth isn't what we've been told then starts the adventure of finding out what it actually was!


----------



## Horstmatt (Oct 13, 2020)

codis said:


> I especially refer to his point that in fact all of the medieval documents (roughly before 1500) are copies.
> Even mainstream historians acknowledge that, but never even think about it, let alone express any doubt.
> 
> It cannot be that medieval monastries, mostly populated by second/third sons of "noblemen", were forgery workshops, to retroactively justify criminal land grabs.
> The donation of Constantin can of course not be fake either.


I'm unsure by what you mean by the acknowledging it but never thinking about it. I find that his belief that all documents from the period before 1500 to be not only extremely difficult to prove, but also proof of some form of ideological bias against Catholicism. While the Papacy did horrible things during the Middle Ages, the fact of the matter is that Medieval documents are very numerous and have a very wide variety of purposes, most of which would not be useful in Justifying shady Papal activites.
I am also unsure of why you put quatation marks around the word noblemen.
Are there other things that i have to pre-suppose in order to fully understand the scope of these claims? I find that engaging with the arguments that this community advocates is somewhat difficult due to the sheer quantity of layers of concessions that need to be made for arguments to work, and the fact that evidence is usually quite scattered. Is there anywhere i should start to familiarize myself more with the foundations of these hypotheses? I've heard that Korben Dallas' earliest post on Tartaria is a good place.
Lastly, I have trouble understanding why people on here, when finding "holes" in the mainstream narrative seem to refuse mainstream explanations for those perceived anomalies. In my experience with these theories, I have seen too many times people identifying contradictions in the mainstream narrative by taking extremely simplified understandings of mainstream historical arguments or pop culture misconceptions of history instead of actual Academic articles. Do you know why that is?
I have often found that these perceived contradictions and holes tend not to be holes or contradictions at all. But people seem to go with unjustified scepticism and say things like "That looks too fancy to be built by 17th century Frenchmen" instead of actual data and evidence.
Apologies if i'm offending anyone but my conversations with alternative history theorists all too often devolve into these sorts of situations.


----------



## codis (Oct 14, 2020)

Horstmatt said:


> I find that his belief that all documents from the period before 1500 to be not only extremely difficult to prove, ...


Read Kammeier and the examples he cites.


Horstmatt said:


> I am also unsure of why you put quatation marks around the word noblemen.


Ditto.


Horstmatt said:


> ... but also proof of some form of ideological bias against Catholicism.


That is equivalent to the "anti-Semite !" slur. Everyone not loving and obeying the "Holy Father" must hate catholics, right ?

I suppose you didn't notice my reference to the so-called donation of Constantine.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 14, 2020)

@codis @Horstmatt

Please continue this discussion elsewhere, this is the introduction thread.


----------



## codis (Oct 14, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> @codis @Horstmatt
> 
> Please continue this discussion elsewhere, this is the introduction thread.


Fraternal correction taken.
I just like to crush illusions, but I know discussions are mostly pointless and emotionally charged.
Everyone must come to his conclusions himself, and find his path himself.
Which information one ignores or discards on that way is up to himself, and will affect the destination.
I am still willing to learn, and content and happy with my life. This was not always so.


----------



## ChowLeone (Oct 14, 2020)

Howdy ya’ll, I’m just a Burger Cowboy living in Kung Fu land and was a lurker of Dallas K’s now defunct site... some big cowboy thanks to the good folk that took up the torch... much needed.


----------



## archangelclk (Oct 14, 2020)

I found the original forum wayback as I was doing some research. I recently checked and was disappointed that the old forum was taken down but happy to be back.


----------



## noback (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I was new to the site a couple of months before wayback took over, it's such a shame so much research has gone. 

I really enjoyed reading about tartaria, old flags, the shape of the earth, the schuman resonance and history of Peru. 

I will be more of a lurker than poster as I'm not the best at wording... there are some very intelligent and knowledgeable people on here and I look forward to reading.


----------



## monkwee (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello to you my friends, new and old! I was somewhat of a regular at the old site with an occasional month between visits due to school and what not. 

I imagine we all had similar confusion upon realizing the old site wasn't just lagging or w/e, but rather had been wiped, killed, erased, stolen.

I had made a few threads on the old site and still have the images and what not that I had included. I have yet to see if any of them were able to be salvaged but am ok if lost. Just means more research is needed. I appreciate the efforts of SH veterans to preserve the theories and progress of the community and am grateful to be a part of the new forum with all of you.


----------



## Tianswraith (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi my name is Tian I am the founder of a Tartary group on Facebook and its about time I came did some real homework her ... my wife is up now so I'm outa time... next time God bless.


----------



## air_dance (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello from Bulgaria. I will use the translator. I do not have scientific diplomas. I will explain many things in detail:
1. The Bible is the history of the Balkan Peninsula.
2. The land of Moses is Moesia (Serbia + Bulgaria).
3. Who really is Christ?
4. Why do the churches look to the west and the Vatican to Sofia?
5. What exactly do the names of cities and countries on our planet mean?
6. I will decode the whole Bible. City by city. Mountain by mountain. Ruler by ruler.
7. The flood is dated 05.10.1738 - 10.11.1738.
8. I will tell about Maria Nova arriving in Plovdiv (Bulgaria) according to documents from the Vatican. This is the Virgin Mary fleeing Armenia in the 10th century.
9. I will also tell how historians confused Armenia with Romania (Byzantium).
I will also tell you how a Bulgarian river gives the names of two continents. Today, the Maritsa River gives the name of the continent America. Maritsa's old name is Hebros. Hebros gives the name of Europe. The Poland Vladislav Varnenchik is fighting against the Ottoman Empire here in Bulgaria. I will also tell how his son became Christopher Columbus, and Vladislav's life was falsified by the Pope.


----------



## luddite (Oct 16, 2020)

air_dance said:


> I will explain many things in detail


We look forward to your contributions. 

Don't start too many threads at once and try to stay on a single topic per thread.


----------



## Catgod (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I’m a 30 something therapist who lives in the outback Australia. 
I found out about this forum from a discussion in another forum. 
I am very interested and excited to learn and discover more about history. Especially suppressed and hidden history . 
?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Oct 16, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> Hi I am Magnetic in this forum and the old forum.  I posted a radical interpretation of Kubricks 2001: A Space Odyssey and commented on the scientific nature of technology and reset science.  KD found along with others found antiquetech that was astounding and not of this historical narrative.  Since we cant be sure of the history in the1800s, we are groping in the dark about past times.  Obviously the world does not work as given in the modern narrative and stolen history has found tantalizing clues into what did exist in the past.  The key IMHO is the magnetic reversals and magnetic disturbances to cause catastrophes and phenomenon of an unusal nature that for instance resulted in clay and sand falling from the sky in fantastic quantities(the mud flood) and other chaotic destructions.  The well guarded secret is that these events have a correlation with moon cycles and eclipses and occur every few hundred of years and not ten thousand or more as toldby the controlled establishment scientists.  I have discovered a Roman race track 10 miles from Chapel Hill NC and discovered have an old map from 1768 showing it.  I have discovered a plethera of media that has encoded reset phenomenon.  I would like to share this but I am hampered by using a tablet that is cumbersome and not suited to postings that are complicated and long.  My computer blew up 4 months ago along with my cell phones and have had 2 drives fail in the previous year and its been a struggle to post.  I have 3 old lap top hard drives and if anyone has an ancient laptop gathering dust in a closet I would be greatful. It was curious that KD left without letting anybody know after a mention by miles mathis about the nature of the owner of the blog. Anyway its good to be back and am looking forward to reading and contibuting to this new Stolen History site.



'It was curious that KD left without letting anybody know after a mention by miles mathis about the nature of the owner of the blog. "

Can you expand on the above comment? 

I love the young people coming on board thinking that we need to read more books.
As the old form is reconstituted the sense of well being will dissipate LOL.  There are many things that will kill you in this world , not understanding that you have been misinformed by respectable universities,schools, churches, religions, governments, bankers, and just plain old friends and family is heartbreaking.

A time will approach when "ignorance is bliss makes sense".

The forms reboot is going to be a wild ride, can not wait.

Old memories


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 16, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> Magnetic said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am Magnetic in this forum and the old forum.  I posted a radical interpretation of Kubricks 2001: A Space Odyssey and commented on the scientific nature of technology and reset science.  KD found along with others found antiquetech that was astounding and not of this historical narrative.  Since we cant be sure of the history in the1800s, we are groping in the dark about past times.  Obviously the world does not work as given in the modern narrative and stolen history has found tantalizing clues into what did exist in the past.  The key IMHO is the magnetic reversals and magnetic disturbances to cause catastrophes and phenomenon of an unusal nature that for instance resulted in clay and sand falling from the sky in fantastic quantities(the mud flood) and other chaotic destructions.  The well guarded secret is that these events have a correlation with moon cycles and eclipses and occur every few hundred of years and not ten thousand or more as toldby the controlled establishment scientists.  I have discovered a Roman race track 10 miles from Chapel Hill NC and discovered have an old map from 1768 showing it.  I have discovered a plethera of media that has encoded reset phenomenon.  I would like to share this but I am hampered by using a tablet that is cumbersome and not suited to postings that are complicated and long.  My computer blew up 4 months ago along with my cell phones and have had 2 drives fail in the previous year and its been a struggle to post.  I have 3 old lap top hard drives and if anyone has an ancient laptop gathering dust in a closet I would be greatful. It was curious that KD left without letting anybody know after a mention by miles mathis about the nature of the owner of the blog. Anyway its good to be back and am looking forward to reading and contibuting to this new Stolen History site.
> ...


Welcome back, now we just need to coax JD755 back and we will all be here!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 16, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> Can you expand on the above comment?



It's all covered here:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/stolen-history-research-korbendallas-kd-focus.1658/


Citezenship said:


> we just need to coax JD755 back



Indeed. He and I have a conversation pending.


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 16, 2020)

I lurked the old forum from it's inception...One of my all-time favorites! any word on KD yet?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020



air_dance said:


> Hello from Bulgaria. I will use the translator. I do not have scientific diplomas. I will explain many things in detail:
> 1. The Bible is the history of the Balkan Peninsula.
> 2. The land of Moses is Moesia (Serbia + Bulgaria).
> 3. Who really is Christ?
> ...



Thank you so much!!! My head just exploded.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> we just need to coax JD755 back



Indeed. He and I have a conversation pending.
[/QUOTE]
Did plisken find their way back? Or dialectic? Haven't had time to search the whole site yet.
@air dance, that's a tall order you promised. Can't wait to read that thread! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 17, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Did plisken find their way back? Or dialectic? Haven't had time to search the whole site yet.


Damn 
i am guilty of forgetting these two, plisken was a favourite, i do hope they find us!


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 17, 2020)

Agreed.
We need the above old members to come back.


----------



## Timeshifter (Oct 18, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Thank you dreamtime for getting me back on the site. I'll get an avatar up as soon as my teenage son shows me how to do that. LOL.
> I'm Whitewave on old site and new. Joined old site when it was a couple of months old. Came from ATS and what a breath of fresh air it was. Hope KD is okay. Lot of tumult going on in his town.
> Interested in ancient civilizations, giants and cryptids, grids without towns, native American history, sciency stuff, pretty much everything on this site.
> Will start posting threads again when I get the hang of this new phone. (May take a while).
> So glad to have the site back up and to see old friends and meet new ones.


Good to see you back


----------



## Armouro (Oct 18, 2020)

Well.  

I should've posted here long ago, and never have. A few short statements should suffice, then. 



I have said for three years that there is human blood and bone in the brick. I mean this literally. Ask me what I'm talking about, it is one of my favourite conversations. 

I am of the idea that the continent we call America is not a derivation of Amerigo Vespucci, nor of Ame'ruca the Plumed Serpent; but is the natural progression of the land of the Amorites (AM'RY). Ask me why, it is one of my favourite conversations. 


I will boast now: Whatever you are on about, I am familiar with. If I am NOT already familiar, I will plainly state it. Why would I even say this? Because I have heard many a rant. I want to hear more, and I will gladly join you on a HistoryHunt if you have an idea that shews merit. 

I'm just happy to be here! D'you wanna find stuff? I'll come along too.


Let's learn something.


----------



## Judy.Rugburn (Oct 18, 2020)

Heyo. I’m Judy.
I’m a clairvoyant witch lumiologist (astrologer), hit me up if you need a reading.

I’m here to learn & participate, this community seems quite open minded & thoughtful, I appreciate that. I’m grateful I found y’all!! I don’t know how I got here for the life of me; magic I suppose!

I’m interested in the paradigm shift. The veils are thinning & the luminology  is ridiculous!! I’m certain that the deeper we see into the past, the easier it is to look into the the future.

If anyone knows anything or has any information about Astrology & our stolen history, please send it my way.

As within, so without.

Judy

?☯?


----------



## Oracle (Oct 18, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > we just need to coax JD775 back
> ...


Did plisken find their way back? Or dialectic? Haven't had time to search the whole site yet.
@air dance, that's a tall order you promised. Can't wait to read that thread! Welcome to the site.
[/QUOTE]
@TH Dialectic arrived during the week to my great joy.?
@JWW427


----------



## Shanwow (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi everybody, finally wandered into the new forum. I was radal16 on the old site. Looking forward to getting back into the research here.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

Glad you found your way back!


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello from Spain. I hadn't been participating in SH1 for a long time but I was reading for years.



air_dance said:


> 3. Who really is Christ?
> 
> 9.  I will also tell you how a Bulgarian river gives the names of two continents. Today, the Maritsa River gives the name of the continent America. Maritsa's old name is Hebros. Hebros gives the name of Europe. The Poland Vladislav Varnenchik is fighting against the Ottoman Empire here in Bulgaria. I will also tell how his son became Christopher Columbus, and Vladislav's life was falsified by the Pope.



3. Christ is one the thousands of replicated-names that give to the "nephilim" that the astral parasites want to create. Through us, our genetics, they need us to create them physically, materially. Imagine how boring to be an astral parasite forever.  "The coming of Jesus Christ".
But he has not come, nor is he going to come because we will not allow it, no matter how hypnotized lost assholes some may be.

Short summary: These parasites have electromagnetically intervened the earth and everything on it including us, of course.

Jesus Christ = Je suis (Yo soy - I am) Christ (crystal -materialized light).

They program as if it had happened in the past to happen in the future. To believe is to create (In spanish "Creer es crear").
It is basically the summary.

9. Ebro  is the name of the largest river in Spain. In ancient maps it is even listed as "Hebro." For me Ebro/Hebro is related to Hebrews / Hebreos.

Christopher Columbus is the same, only another version for the same programming. In spanish the name is "Cristobal Colón". Christo Ball / Cristo Baal - Colón.  Columbus Colon -  Columbus=Dove (Dave?) - The columbus/dove (parasite astral bug) that comes into this world (through us) through the ass / colon. These bugs parasites are closely associated with reptiles (among other associations), reptiles that reproduce through the ass / colon.

"Hebra" in spanish (english: strand / thread ).  Filament or fiber of a material that is in the shape of a thread.
Perhaps the Hebrews are a parasite-thread with us and our world. The threads / filaments that connect the parasites with us. 
They say that they are "the chosen ones", right?


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello to everyone from Italy
I visited the old website from the beginning years ago, because I am thirsty of new info and perspectives on history. I never subscribed until it became obligatory around February and then I started my first two threads in the beginning of August. I was excited to see the reaction to what I thought and then... BOOOOM! website gone. I even thought it was my fault!!

Some ten years ago, or maybe even more than that, I started reading Velikovsky and his adepts (Emmet Sweeney was my favourite). Then around 2011 I discovered Fomenko and my perspective on history changed completely. It was a shock mixed with excitement. Before that I favoured the great battles and generals of the Roman Republic and Classic Greece, the so-called Indo-European religions with their myths and epos and everything Viking, Germanic, Slavic and Nordic in general (those are still my favourite but I've consistently modified my perspective on them in the light of Fomenko).

I'm interested in particular in chronology and every well researched topic, even though considered a conspiracy or hated by most of people. I don't like dogmatism but I also don't like those who spit on tradition. I'm the type who wants to find the "true" meaning and history behind traditions and legends without necessarily following what the academia, mass media and even common sense say.

I have partially revisited the thread that I previously started with the title "The indiction problem" and I wish to have your reviews and your insight. And I hope you will find the mitakes!

Thank you for the new website!


----------



## VKTR (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone. I lurked the old forums but didn't make an account. I have a particular interest in lost civilizations and human history. I think I found the forum through researching Tartary.


----------



## jojofelix (Oct 21, 2020)

hi guys. I was registered on the old forum as well but didn't post. got there via reddit, mudflood & tartaria. a lot of the threads here have interesting information and cool pics  that's why I'm here.


----------



## Hollow Planet (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello,

Somewhat recent lurker as in i only found the .org version days before it went down. I am very happy to see that most is preserved and backups will be offered.


----------



## GabrielL9 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, I was a member of the old forums as GabrielLejune. I recently saw the site was back with a new name and was very happy as this has been my go to reading before bed site for the last year or so ?


----------



## toms54 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi!
As a new member I am asked to post here.  I started reading the old forum on and off a couple years ago.  Can't remember how I found it.  Never posted until a couple of months before it closed, my name was TomS54 and I had maybe 6 or 7 posts total.

This new forum didn't remember me so I signed up again.  So I am new but feel very familiar with this site.  I like all kinds of history especially as it relates to the US as that is what I know most about.  I'm also pretty familiar with Fomenko, mud flood, and some other topics here.

Some of the posters here have amazed me, not only taking approaches that I never imagined but also by the depth of their research.

I am very glad to return

--TomS


----------



## northernlight (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello! I became a sh.org lurker very shortly before it's demise and was only able to make a couple of posts before it's disappearance. Looking forward to reading and contributing here, cheers.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 22, 2020)

I was organizing an event, a summer camp, and its theme was "the Middle Ages". Throughout my research, I stumbled upon a suggested video on Youtube. It had something to do with dark ages being a phantom period of time. At first I thought it was all bull crap. I allowed myself to watch it. After that, I don't remember how, if through comments on the video or other videos, I ended up on SH, on the Pompeii topic, by KD. I recall it turning my world upside down. I felt betrayed by everything I had been taught. When I saw SH 1.0 fading under my feet, I regretted not having participated. I'm trying to be more present here now.


----------



## Urikye Hematite (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes hello Dreamtime, I was a member of the 
stolenhistory.org site. I was Troubled to notice my Emails stopped working & the site unreachable. Thought I'd search again & yay so glad I did! I first came to you guys by stumbling upon a Corbin Dallas Thread on the mud floods... I've been hook ever since.


----------



## cerofef (Oct 22, 2020)

I too was a lurker from the previous (.org) page, have some some screen shots and notes from there i'll browse through the threads here first(fun part) to check for duplicates or if i have enough info to make a post. But im from California and appreciate the revival like seriously.


----------



## Columbo (Oct 22, 2020)

Greetings and salutations brothers and sisters!  This is the same Columbo from SH1.0; as you may can tell from my updated profile pic, it’s been a wacky couple of months since we all reuned. It was like me had pulled in to me favorite pub to have a pint only to find it had burned down and nobody seemed to know what happened... Then, one day not long afterwards, driving along and lo and behold if some other thirsty former patrons hadn’t built a whole new bar right across the street. So I’ve spent the last couple of months driving by thinking, it probably won’t be the same right? But, I keep seeing so many familiar vehicles parked out front... What the heck, I’ll just poke me head in... and all I can hear in my head is this:

Sometimes you wanna go
Where everybody knows your name
And they're always glad you came
You wanna be where you can see (ah-ah)
Our troubles are all the same (ah-ah)
You wanna be where everybody knows your name

CHEERS ?


----------



## Sandeel999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Found SH a month before its disappearance, so glad its back have decided to join this time instead of lurking, so much still to read.
Great site and long may it continue.
Thanks


----------



## toybrandon (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello!

Thank you so much for bringing the forum back online!

I was a member of the old forum, but mostly lurked in the background. I’m a big fan of researching who, what, where we are and how and why we got here.

I spend most of my time on Youtube, where we have been quarantined to little hidden niches of those who refuse to believe TPTB without solid evidence.

I look forward to more excellent content and discussions!


----------



## Pyramidman (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, I am a retired Marine, Machine Designer and Design pyramid homes and I am interested in Geology and Ancient History. I am looking for the truth about history.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 23, 2020)

I found the original site .org about 6 months ago. I love reading history and my interest has only grown since I've learned I need to relearn what I thought I knew. Glad you guys are back.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello!
Previous lurker in .org, looking forward to reading & contributing. Such amazing writers here. 
I was more classically trained in history and archeology, but have always questioned the dating methodology employed and I was never comfortable with the geological timeline, human/historical chronology along with many of the dates placed on monuments, buildings and events. I‘m glad to see many others questioning the same thing (and having great supporting evidence) when for awhile I thought I was alone in my view. Thank you again for those who put this together! Bravo!


----------



## MMF27 (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello
Just trying to learn as much as I can


----------



## mudfarts (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I found out about stolen history from a friend in the Grimerica discord chat. For the most part I will be a lurker but am anxious to post some case studies of some specific buildings which have contradictory history from the accepted narrative. I am fascinated by architecture and antiquity in general but am probably a lot more ignorant than most members in here. I currently work in the architectural field but my concentration is unfortunatately on boring retirement homes and long term care facilities. I will try my best to contribute with some interesting posts when I am able. 

Cheers,

mudfarts


----------



## Tony Montana (Oct 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> 
> *Forum Guidelines*
> 
> ...



Hey dear Truth seekers,

Hope u all are good.
Because heck I am.

First of all im agreeing 1000% on the forum rules.
I will respect these rules and obey them .

Im new here, im more of a lurker. I never was a Member on the old Forum .
I know this forum because of a friend of mine that is regulary browsing trough various topics like me on a daily basis.

just wanted to say thanks to the staff and members for this sort of really interesting forum.

sincerely 
Tony Montana


----------



## windmilljoe (Oct 25, 2020)

I was a lurker on the old site, stopped lurking when I wanted to register...and got forced to the 'lovely' ATS website when trying to visit. Found this new resurrection and became a member. I am obviously interested in history, and from early childhood I would challenge the teachers, some of it  just didn't feel right with me. I have no idea if I can contrubute to anything but it is fantastic to read through all the information.


----------



## Kavenzmann (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello folks

I came across this page via telegram.
My hope is that in this forum I will learn a little more truth about history in general and about Germany in particular

----

Hallo
Leute

Ich bin über telegram auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Meine Hoffnung ist die, dass ich in diesem Forum etwas mehr Wahrheit über die Geschichte im Allgemeinen und die von Deutschland im Speziellen erfahre


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 25, 2020)

Kavenzmann said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I came across this page via telegram.
> My hope is that in this forum I will learn a little more truth about history in general and about Germany in particular
> ...



welcome!

I translated your post. Please use a service like deepl.com in the future for auto-translate to english so that everyone can understand you. I kept your original post in german but please only write in english in the future. thank you!


----------



## Nightfeldt (Oct 26, 2020)

Got this recommended in some tartarian channels such as AutoDidactic & JonLevi
im very curious about the real history of this world.


----------



## Cervantes (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi

I found the forum searching to find out who the Genoese bankers were who Philip of Spain defaulted on in 1475.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 26, 2020)

Greetings one and all,

Sylvanus reporting back. First of all, my sincere thanks to whoever contributed to the reformation of the site/community.

As it turns out, I have a full site rip from August 2019. 7.31 GB. 

If it will still be useful in the recovery of the old content, please let me know and we'll see if I can get the whole thing uploaded somewhere - for the benefit of all.

Glad to be part of the reunion, albeit late!

Yours truly


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 26, 2020)

Cervantes said:


> Hi
> 
> I found the forum searching to find out who the Genoese bankers were who Philip of Spain defaulted on in 1475.




See: The Black Nobility Ventetian families. A possible clue. (Ex: D'este family)
Start there.


----------



## RotVan (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello.  

I am but a humble layman, when it comes to history, I readily confess and admit.

But through various YT-channels about anthropology and olden times, I came across the strange case of Tartaria.
This got me even more interested than before in the true nature of "history" as taught to me since childhood.
A poster on some or other video thread gave me the link to this forum. Something is not right. Inquiring minds
want to know.


----------



## Zxltrxn666 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello fellow truth seekers.
I am a new member yet old in the ways of researching/seeking Ancient knowledge and enlightenment.
I have always felt that modern history is a lie. Recently I have found the Tartarian theories fascinating.
I am Excited for our future endeavors and discoveries and have lots of respect for all of your contributions.


----------



## olli (Oct 27, 2020)

Lurker her from the old forum with a couple comments here and there. Was probably around for about a year before the old forum disappeared.

Its been so long since I found SH so I dont really remember what drew me in, but I love it and I am here to stay!


----------



## Juzzer (Oct 28, 2020)

Good morning, good evening and goodnight to all you wonderful members of SH, it’s such a pleasure to be able to join you all in the study of our lies masquerading as truth once again.. I was worried they’d burned down the library again ? 

I have a couple of ideas for threads floating about my head somewhere, can’t wait to get everyone’s two cents. It’s been a messed up year for sure and it’s only going to get messier, but I’m relieved to see people are finally starting to see things the way they really are ?


----------



## Historyburied (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello
I found stolenhistory via Jon Levi a while back thank you.


----------



## J451489 (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a strong interest in alternative history and it's sister subjects.
I occasionally would see references to the site in other places I frequented, such as Reddit.
Unfortunately, by the time I decided to look into it, the site was already gone.
Luckily, I saw a post linking here, and now here I am.


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey there!

I remember stumbling across this forum when first introduced to the so called "mudflood" -theory. Just when I started roaming around the forum daily, reading all of those fascinating articles, one day the site suddenly wasn't available anymore. That was a huge bummer.

Seeing the site back online again, hyped me so much, that I decided to just finally register as a member. Thank you all for the great insights. Hopefully I will be able to chip in a cent here or there on certain topics. I hope you will excuse my funky english in the future, it's my second language.

I'm very interested in nature, art in general, architecture, music, technology and started to really get into history, altough I feel still being on baby feet on that last one.

My background is basicly in the visual arts, with an emphasis on motion, 2d-3d CGI, VFX, video and and game production. Finished art-school, studied classic graphic design, learned how to draw letters, logos, how to layout books, the various ways to bind them and how to print. I hope my abilities can be of service here: From photo/video restoration and manipulation, to highend 3d generated topologies and explanatory graphics, everything is basicly possible.

You can drop me a DM if you need some Photoshop or CGI wizardry. I will try to find some free time to help you guys out! 

Have a great one and see you around the forum!


----------



## Homelander (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello everybody, I’m glad to be here.  I only lurked on the old site and honestly not very much.  I’m really fascinated by the same type of architecture found all over the world and the theory that there was a prior world civilization that has been scrubbed from history.  I’m not fully in the camp of “Tartaria”. But I do believe history has been altered.


----------



## MrMisha (Oct 30, 2020)

Greetings fellow history enthusiasts,

I was a lurker on the old forum, I believe I originally found my way there after stumbling across Tartaria videos on Newearth and Philip Druzhinin YouTube channels. I was immediately captivated by the similarity of the architecture all over the planet, and by the beauty of it all.  I have several notebooks compiled over the last few years from my research, and whenever I'm able to form a coherent post I assure you I will. The more I look into this the more I am absolutely convinced that history is not as it has been told to us. I already approach many commonly held beliefs in our society with a healthy dose of skepticism, but I was a history major and it was actually quite a blow to realize that it was indeed largely fabricated. So glad to join you all here, looking forward to contributing when I can put together something coherent


----------



## Safranek (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi All,

I was also a long-time lurker on the old site like so many others here. 

Firstly, a big THANK YOU to all who rebooted what was in my opinion the greatest historical resource available anywhere on the net from a true revisionist perspective. And then some.

I posted to a couple of threads where I felt I could contribute and would have posted a lot more, had there not been so many intelligent posts already covering my would-be input (I like to read through the thread before posting to try and keep redundancy out of the picture). Instead I reacted to the opinions/posts that reflected my views.

I'm interested in most of forum topics so I had a lot of reading to do while the old site was up and running.

Regarding backups, one summer when the website went down for a few hours (maybe a day) and KD brought it back up, I wrote him a lengthy PM regarding approaching his trusted members to create regular backups of the site expressing my opinion regarding what a precious resource would be lost if for any reason the site would be taken down by TPTB. I received no reply to that message. Everything was back to normal until one day he and the site disappeared. I'm still wondering what thread was the straw that broke the camel's back (there may have more than one).

I'm very curious what happened to KD. He was very proficient at leading this forum and providing information worth pursuing. I have no idea what the actual member count might have been, but I imagine the view count was exponentially greater.

I have two possibilities in mind regarding what happened;

1. KD was a sincere researcher who went with an idea to create the ultimate blog regarding our stolen history (of course he may not have known what it would become at the time). In this case, I'm truly worried about his well-being, as it quickly became evident the site's popularity would raise some eyebrows in the 'academic' fields, who would naturally want it gone asap. Too much solid research that was becoming popular and would have been hard to derail.

2. KD was controlled opposition and was given an order to make the site disappear when it went beyond what could be controlled or influenced due to the intellectual credibility of a large base of regular posters/researchers - the most dangerous bunch to the establishment challenging the current narrative.

The only reason I consider the second option at all is because I have a hard time conceiving that someone with the IT background AND time on their hand to be able to do research AND run this blog with no ops, would not take proper precautions to protect what he worked so hard to achieve.

Anything is possible and we may never know.

I will continue to lurk/post/react/contribute as I appreciate all the time everyone puts into delivering the high-quality content which continues to be available here and I hope more of the old members return to give this new blog the diversity the old one had.

Thanks again and happy lurking, posting, and researching to all.


----------



## Septimus (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks @dreamtime for recreating the old forum. I joined towards the end of stolenhistory.org and was a lurker for a few months prior. 

I have always cared a lot about the truth, to the point of being willing to sacrifice friendships and my social status.  I felt that the beliefs expressed by the majority of SH forum members were in alignment with what my conclusions were heading to. And that they also had a good balance of head and heart. Hope to see more inciteful posts here.


----------



## therogueking (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello everyone! I ran across this site for the first time today. I saw it mentioned in another forum on ancient history and decided to check it out. The amount of knowledge here is just incredible. Glad to be here.


----------



## madroona (Oct 31, 2020)

hey folks, back again, thank the gods!  I had to register again, used my same username, so i guess i have lost the connection all my old posts and notifications?  Sigh, but at least this is back!!  This is one of the MOST important archives we have, and why i asked KD a few times about the readiness of backups and doing test runs to ensure continuity.  A huge shout out!!  We should all chip in and tip the server


----------



## madroona (Oct 31, 2020)

Absolute KUDOS!  I have been worried about KD since this all went down.  I spoke to him a few times about potential danger and the need to have a hot backup active and ready. Sigh, most of us computer folks love to hate backups.  I may be in a position in Q1 of 2021 to invest in various important areas, via a crypto dividend fund i created.  If i ink a pending deal, I will let you all know, so that a true and bullet-proof plan can be put into place.  Of course, by then, you may have already accomplished this!


----------



## msw141 (Oct 31, 2020)

I was a member on the old forum, mostly just to read but posted a few comments.

I love history, mystery, archeology and conspiracy topics and am frustrated in this trend that all of this needs to be suppressed and treated like it's dangerous by people who think that science can't be questioned.  When I stumbled on SH.org I was blown away at the wide range of topics out there, most of which I never heard of before.  And the level of detail and the images collected here are like nothing else I've seen anywhere.  I was really bummed when it seemed like all of that was lost forever, glad there are people working to restore that.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 31, 2020)

madroona said:


> hey folks, back again, thank the gods!  I had to register again, used my same username, so i guess i have lost the connection all my old posts and notifications?  Sigh, but at least this is back!!  This is one of the MOST important archives we have, and why i asked KD a few times about the readiness of backups and doing test runs to ensure continuity.  A huge shout out!!  We should all chip in and tip the server


The original posts were restored (thanks to pushamaku and others) and a lot of the comments to those threads are posted in a thread with the same name. You'll find the OP comments in Similar Threads when you scroll to the bottom of the page. Welcome back!


----------



## luddite (Oct 31, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> The forms reboot is going to be a wild ride, can not wait


I miss this reference. Could you expand upon that please? PM


----------



## *widget (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello....I was a professional lurker on the old site.  I am thrilled that stolen history was resurrected, and hope to contribute here in the future.


----------



## luddite (Oct 31, 2020)

*widget said:


> Hello....I was a professional lurker on the old site.  I am thrilled that stolen history was resurrected, and hope to contribute here in the future.


Welcome and we hope you can contribute also.


----------



## Truth (Nov 1, 2020)

I was a member on a previous forum, by the way, i had found it in the youtobe comments section where someone mentioned it as a very knowledgeable and reliable source of information. The information which is here is wery valuable. And I thank all the people who made up this forum, your work is very labor intensive and valuable. I appreciate your work. Thank you.


----------



## Blue Ice (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello, I don’t remember exactly how I found the original forum .org. I was reading it for a while. I might have discovered youtube videos on alternative history first. But my first encounter was in the Russian internet, starting with videos that argued that the natural slopes if many mountains and natural landscape features were not natural but a result of mining. I later stumbled on another slew of Russian videos made by professional stone workers (or so they claimed) that argued that antique and even 18-th century marble and granite surfaces could not have been made manually. I also read a Russian blog, The Seeker, where a number of people posted. I don’t think it’s active now. That’s the history as far as I remember. I’ve been interested in these topics for a while.

I have a question also, looking at Korben Dallas’s giant body of work. Could it be one person? Is it possible for one person to do all this research, thinking of all the archival work and such?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 1, 2020)

Welcome new members.
Put on your thinking caps and get started!
We need all the fresh ideas we can get.


----------



## Paint Tank (Nov 2, 2020)

Paint Tank here. Real name is Robert Moore. Basically i got into conspiracies after reading an excellent book on the battle of Midway (i LOVE WW2) and discovering the bizarre trips Admiral Byrd took to Antarctica. One thing led to another. Giant skeletons. The fake Moon Landing. Flat Earth. Vaccines. New World Order. Mud Flood. This all started back in Early 2016 and it has been a fun ride. This is my 28th year teaching Elementary Art in South Carolina. I was recently invited to speak live before a crowd of 300 about 1 ENOCH and the Dead Sea Scrolls at a bible Conference in Georgia, USA. Lost of fun. You can enjoy (or not) my presentation here, if you like. 1 hour and 3 minutes. I illustrated the basics of the book with my own drawings.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG4GAz6yXrU&t=3s_

Attached is an image from my presentation showing how the human women who mated with the Fallen Angels (Watchers) were cursed to become sirens. Also attached is my poster for SKYFALL i made.


----------



## Skengis (Nov 2, 2020)

Was a lurker on he original site, decided to sign up intriguing threads on here


----------



## luddite (Nov 2, 2020)

Paint Tank said:


> i got into conspiracies after reading an excellent book on the battle of Midway (i LOVE WW2) and discovering the bizarre trips Admiral Byrd took to Antarctica. One thing led to another. Giant skeletons. The fake Moon Landing. Flat Earth. Vaccines. New World Order. Mud Flood.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG4GAz6yXrU&t=3s_




That sounds like a logical order of reality checking. I will give your presentation a watch tomorrow morning. Welcome and look forward to hearing some gravy on Admiral Byrd.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I was on the old forums, same name, but different icon. I had trouble finding the icon I had used there, and this one seemed more appropriate given our current state of affairs. I had originally found the Stolen History boards from a link on one a Mandela Effect board (I think it was Retconned on Reddit.)  I have always been fascinated by history, and learning that a good chunk of history may actually be historical fiction, is interesting/alarming/vital information all at the same time. I don't have any formal education in this area, and am very grateful for those of you who can share your knowledge about the discrepencies here.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello all, a user from the old site here, with an interest in old maps and folklore. Good to have stumbled upon the new site. It's good to be back!


----------



## azura (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm a long time lurker of this forum and much of the content resonates with me deeply. I have been a truth seeker all my life and am highly empathic. Thank you for accepting my membership!


----------



## CBRadio (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello, I joined the old site shortly before it was closed down. I'd been surprised that my first post was still awaiting moderation after three weeks.... Thank you all so much for your time and effort in resurrecting the lost threads and creating this new forum. 
I came upon SH after discovering Fomenko. The  idea of mudfloods etc is new to me, but ever since childhood when I had to learn English history chronologically by rote, I've been noticing repetitions and discrepancies.  (As for my history degree....) This is a warm and welcoming site and I hope to chip in when I can.
Thanks again.


----------



## wavesunstar (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi All—
So glad to have found this amazing site. A big thank you to all for sharing your knowledge and research! I’d stumbled on mudfloods about a month ago and learned about Tartaria in the past couple of weeks. As someone else wrote, it all resonates true and very deeply with me. I live in CA so have been to both the Palace of Fine Arts (as well as Balboa Park).  How they could just build up and tear down these magnificent structures just didn’t make any sense, even back then when I was young. 

On a random note: I also feel like what we are going thru right now, with the tearing down of statues etc, could be the start of a bigger reset of some kind too... 

So now  now a student of forgotten history. I’m very curious and if I email or question you, please know that I do so in the genuine spirit of learning the truth! 

—E


----------



## Zermund (Nov 6, 2020)

Greetings from the north of Germany,
have been working on such topics for twenty years. First forums in my mother tongue. Since Chrome translated everything for me, I have read a lot on Tataria.info and for 2 years on SH.org.
It's a shame that the site went down. Nice that there was this new start ...


----------



## Cheyenes83 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi,

I was a lurker on the old site , even had 3-4 posts.
I am attracted to everything outside official explanation as soon as I have discovered that the play on this planet is "you are entitled to have any opinion , as  long as it fits our narrative, otherwise we will use any trick in the book to discredit you"

I have my own theories regarding history , I believe we live in an enclosed world that runs a cyclical thing with resets in between, and it is of great interest to have civilization re-built /re-shaped every time. I do not know why ,it's obvious that we have some sort of "controllers". I don't stop at the major religions explanations as  it raises even more questions than it answers

This "why" question is the key and it goes beyond the interest of an elite human group for power and money. This is beyond that and I think it relates to what are we, and what do we provide for them because I have the feeling we are some sort of a farm for something entirely different.

I will stop the rant . I really like this forum and will continue following it.


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 6, 2020)

Zermund said:


> Greetings from the north of Germany,
> have been working on such topics for twenty years. First forums in my mother tongue. Since Chrome translated everything for me, I have read a lot on Tataria.info and for 2 years on SH.org.
> It's a shame that the site went down. Nice that there was this new start ...



I very much look forward to your participation and wealth of knowledge. I have recently been exploring my Germanic heritage, and am fascinated by the connections to TarTaria/BarBarians, Holy Roman Empire, Languages/Etymology/BaBEL etc. and the ongoing diaspora and rewriting of history. Danke from Anselmo (visi-goth, Divine Proctector, Lord's Helmut)


----------



## Incubus (Nov 6, 2020)

very interesting site.


----------



## Olaf Jansen (Nov 9, 2020)

Greetings, long time lurker here. I've always been fascinated with alternative research and this forum provides a wealth of information and evidence. I'm unable to discuss these subjects IRL without being dismissed and subject to ridicule so thanks for getting the forum back up and running.


----------



## Gael (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi, I was also a lurker on sh.org, and glad to have found the new site! Keep up the excellent research. Forever thankful!


----------



## Myra (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello, I read about this site on another website and I am very happy to have found it. About five years ago I first heard of Graham Hancock and I have been very interested in lost history since then. I look forward to getting stuck in and sifting through all the wonderful information here! I would also be interested to know the story of exactly what happened to your old site, it sounds like a real pity and I'm glad that some hardworking members of your community are putting in so much effort to safeguard this knowledge for the future. Thank you for having me!


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello all! Name is Josh. Discovered this site through a friend that also happens to be a member, known as Conductor.

I've been an avid truth seeker for many years now. The discovery in 2003 that 9/11 was an "inside job" made me curious as to who these insiders actually were, which led me to whatreallyhappened.com, which led me to the "Israel question", which led me to the "Jewish question", which led me to "The Protocols", which led me to the "Holocaust", which led me to American Free Press and The Barnes Review and holocaust and WWII revisionist research, which led me to the Christian Identity concept, David Icke, Dallas Goldbug, fake events and the actor based reality, Manly P Hall, The Book of Aquarius, Thinking and Destiny, The Book of Thoth, The Law of One, The Wingmakers, flat earth and the NASA psyop, the discovery of all that encompasses controlled opposition, Memoirs of Billy Shears, Rudolph Steiner, and now this very interesting thread regarding all of the fake history with the truth hiding in plain sight in all of this amazing architecture that it appears we did not build, but merely occupied.

I grew up in Troy, NY, surrounded by countless examples of these structures, always wondering how they were built and why such buildings weren't erected anymore. I've been taken down myriads of rabbit holes in my travels around the US, and have discovered many truths, but I have far more questions than answers, which is why it seems sh.net has been tailor engineered exactly for someone like me. 

I discovered Martin Leitdke through John le Bon on Bitchute and have barely scratched the surface in even attempting to watch his literally hundreds of videos on his numerous channels, in addition to other threads questioning official narratives, volcanoes, Egyptology, Rome and Greece, etc. I suppose at this point I might as well be preaching to the choir.

I'm working on writing several books incorporating my research finds, including a fiction memoir of a well known "dictator", where I attempt to piece together the behind the scenes narrative of TPTB and how they came to possess that title. It has been a slow work in progress that a site like this and its info will definitely assist me in connecting some of the plethora of dots that must still be connected, including especially a comprehensive timeline with a starting point to help unravel all the centuries(?) of deception that we still must reconcile before we can truly understand the absolute extent our peoples have been collectively manipulated.

Perhaps after some quality lurking time in scouring this site for all the insight it has to offer, I may then be ready to offer some insights of my own, since I am eagerly looking forward to getting some writing done in the very near future. 

Thank you to the gracious hosts and contributors for your tireless efforts to not only try to get to the bottom of what is our true history, but also in generously sharing your thoughts and insights on this forum, adding to a rich dialog that must be undertaken now more than ever before as history continues to quickly unfold before our newly awakened eyes.


----------



## Macedon (Nov 10, 2020)

Returning member.
Discovered few days ago that the old forum was gone then when I saw this one decided to join again.


----------



## GingerMacVic (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I was long time reader of the old site and was led there by so many Youtubers making use of the threads in their videos. Once I joined I was lost for hours and hours soaking up so much on Tartaria and Mud Flood to begin, but down many an amazing rabbit hole since. 
Great to sign up again, and to start sharing many an article with those around me who ask me, what the hell are you talking about Man?! Happy to point them all to this site as a resource for stolen and lost history.


----------



## khaoz (Nov 12, 2020)

привет, я новый участник.
связано немного с историей, по крайней мере я понимаю, где чистые фальсификации и где есть над чем подумать


----------



## NoNameNegative (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey, 
I arrived at the old site about a month before it disappeared. I was looking for more information on Mudfossils and anything to do with Breakaway Civilisation. I decided to make an account this time to keep updated a bit better.


----------



## StormySummer (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,
  I was on the old forum as an observer a few times; I never really got the opportunity to spend much time there.  I am happy to be here on the new forum.  I will definitely be taking the time to explore the information that is available.  I have been into ancient and alternative history for about twenty years. The past couple of years I have really been driven to seek the truth of so many things.  I feel that this is a great place to be.


----------



## alegalalien (Nov 13, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> 
> *Forum Guidelines*
> 
> ...


Hello, fellow truthseekers! I shot a video of buried pillars under the Ritz Carlton in Half Moon Bay that I originally found on Google Earth that I shared with Subphotonic who also made a video about it that JonLevi saw and eventually was posted on a thread in SH


----------



## StormySummer (Nov 13, 2020)

alegalalien said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> ...


I think I saw that video a while back.  The pillars were exposed in the crumbling cliffs.  I am originally from San Diego.  I wonder what else can be found hidden along the cliffs.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s good the forum is available again, here are some very interesting info about Pompeii 79 AD, Leonardo da Vinci, mudfloods, …

I was a member (another name) on shv1.0 & contributed some stuff I researched myself back then. 

Just want to summarize what I learned until now in my life. Noone has to agree with this, just use your eyes & think for yourself.

Whatever HIStory we have been taught before the installation of the actual “authorities”, step by step everywhere sometime between 1750 – 1850, literally everything is completely INVENTED.

What was before is what we are being sold as “Ancient Rome” or “Ancient Egypt” or Sumer, ... Phoenicians or the wiped Tartaria, … Atlantis, Golden Age, ... name it whatever you want to!  It was the same, very advanced “Old” Empire, being destroyed since 350 – 400 years, step by step to wipe memories, knowledge and of course the Advanced Tech used back then. Destroyed & resetteled later under the new "authorities", represented by actors playing a scripted role.

Religions & Deities were invented by using signs/symbols which represent components or explain electric processes in this realm. Mockery ! Merely tools of power & control to instill fear.

Whatever happens on world stage since then is a SCRIPTED SHOW, mind-controlled actors, theater, distraction … & the deception and mockery goes very DEEP.

Just learn the differences of male & female Skulls, Skeletons, especially pelvis & gait … 
then look around, you will be astonished & disgusted at the sheer amount of hidden transgenders MTF & FTM,  you’ll see everywhere, especially in systemrelevant positions, poly tiques, artists (All Hellyweird, musicians), models (all female models are men, since ever !) media speakers, government admins & enterprise CEOs, mouvements, activists, sports, …  (more info can be found on twitter, @Bevvie112) 

Considering the efforts & energy ELites put into these deceptions & illusions, it must be very important for them to have control over peoples minds, what we think, where we put our attention (=energy).


----------



## Dima22 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi... just interested in screenplay writing and how this numerology is embedded in it and why


----------



## Coulness (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, I’m a new member here, have been a member on the previous site.  More of a reader and thinker than a poster, but find the subjects discussed here just fascinating.

I’m from Scotland, country with a long history of being oppressed, having language and culture stolen, and, imho, our history has definitely been stolen, and deliberately mistaught in schools.  That is part of how I ended up here, at the end of a fortuitous google search one day about three years ago.

Now I am down the rabbit hole and my head is always busily accumulating bits and pieces and trying to put them together!  I don’t feel in any way ready to offer anything, but if anyone had an interest in Scottish history or geography, I am here, I know some things and can investigate others, and I will give most things a go!


----------



## BeingOfTheSun (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello all. I'm pretty much new to this site. I find out about this site while I was looking at esoteric videos on youtube back in September and there was a link in the comment section leading me here. Makes me happy to see amazing people come together and share information. Cheers


----------



## Cosmotheoros (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello again friends. Been a member and a lurker of the old Stolen History. Glad the staff team continues the legacy and the research of the old one. Happy to be here again.


----------



## jewelcross (Nov 16, 2020)

Greetings and Salutations. I found you by some random unfolding of the internet. My husband and I have both very interested in hidden histories of the world. Im looking forward to trawling through what looks to be a very productive place to discuss one of our favourite topics. Tartaria is new to me so looking forward to exploring that more. 
Nice to meet you all.


----------



## figasaurus_rex (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey everyone! Long time lurker on the OG. Grew up with a father who was always reading about the history and mystery schools of our planet. Some of those passions have crept over to my interests, too. Looking forward to interacting with everyone and exploring the various topics that were managed to be grabbed from wayback. ML <3 -Fig


----------



## freelander (Nov 17, 2020)

Was just let here because of what I found and it wasnt there anymore. Damn. Cant be all gone, someone did probably save all of it and hasnt come forward yet. Now I regret not doing so as I thought of it a few times back in the day. Countless nights it must been ive read SH... sometimes couldnt even get sleep and went straight to work so soaked in was I on that stuff, opening countless more browsertabs looking things up myself. I think I read like everything there ever was posted including every single comment under it. I never posted/commented a single thing, actually I was afraid of it and thought not worthy to even respond with something rather unproductive because everyone there was so engaged so I simply kept reading and reading... I remember Hyperloop trains operating in New York, All the buildings, forgotten crafts of weapons... I do not know how I got to the site back then, it mustve started somewhere on reddit or youtube, a comment leading to a blog leading to SH. Hope that someday he (KD) will make some sort of statement!


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello. I was an "active" member of the old organization although I was not an emperor at the time.



air_dance said:


> Christopher Columbus is the same, only another version for the same programming. In spanish the name is "Cristobal Colón". Christo Ball / Cristo Baal - Colón.  Columbus Colon -  Columbus=Dove (Dave?) - The columbus/dove (parasite astral bug) that comes into this world (through us) through the ass / colon. These bugs parasites are closely associated with reptiles (among other associations), reptiles that reproduce through the ass / colon.
> 
> "Hebra" in spanish (english: strand / thread ).  Filament or fiber of a material that is in the shape of a thread.
> Perhaps the Hebrews are a parasite-thread with us and our world. The threads / filaments that connect the parasites with us.
> They say that they are "the chosen ones", right?



Few comments on the Internet have gratified me as much as this one. My own ideas in this regard are identical to yours but I confess that my courage is inferior. I had been reluctant to present my conjecture but having seen these same ideas presented in precise accordance with my own I am confident they are correct.



Armouro said:


> I have said for three years that there is human blood and bone in the brick. I mean this literally. Ask me what I'm talking about, it is one of my favourite conversations.



Please tell me more about this.


----------



## AthroposRex (Nov 18, 2020)

I am so stoked another version of this site is back. I'm AnthroposRex, a long time user of the old site. Really glad to see you guys again. Thanks, Dreamtime!


----------



## Mackdreye (Nov 19, 2020)

Chince said:


> Hi everyone.
> I came from the old forums and have primarily been a lurker for most of my time here. I honestly cant remember how I found this place, but I would guess that I was around for about a year or so before the last site went 'poof'. For now I mainly plan to just keep absorbing content\lurking, but I definitely will be contributing if I can find something of value to offer
> 
> -What interests me the most about stolen history?
> ...





dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> 
> *Forum Guidelines*
> 
> ...


Hello, I was definitely a regular on the old forum. I've been knee deep in the alternative historical paridigms for quite some time now. I blog about it regularly on my adrenogate.net blog. I will probably start a new separate blog just on alt history, archeology(Archaeology, what's the correct spelling, I see both regularly) and anything other ancient anomolous related, as that blog is a bit "tabloidal" and was pretty much started on accident when I was foolish enough to follow/trust Qanon. I now know better and am a bit embarrassed by the name of the blog, as it was really just supposed to be a filing cabinet type handle until it took off. But I digress. This is a great forum.


----------



## JonnyO (Nov 19, 2020)

Good Day, I was a member of SH.org, more of a reader then a poster. I am fascinated by the forums on this site along with the old one. A few of my interests are “native Americans”, historical maps, and the 17-1800’s. I look forward to reading and researching on this site.  Final thought, was the .org site taken down because the discussions were getting to close to the truth? If so I wonder which ones. I have also found a folder with 95 screenshots from SH.org of things that caught my eye.


----------



## secretrose (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello,

I found this forum looking for alternative history about Germany and also Europe in general and watching videos on mudflood. It's exactly the kind of info I have been looking for. I have always had a feeling there is a secret, more to what we are than we remember and I feel a great sense of sadness and loss which I feel is an ancestral memory. I will probably be mostly a lurker


----------



## CurvedBullet (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey there,

Man, I'm late with doing this. Sorry for that. Work gets in the way. I'm a relic from the original SH. My worldview is that much of what we know as truth or lie, have come to know or want to know has been filmed already and I See Through find clues and answer there along with The Bible, Gnostic readings, etc. I wondered about the buildings and who built them back when I was in college and would visit New York City. I'd just stand still, look up, mouth open and ask "Where'd the people go who knew how to build all this? It wasn't that long ago so what happened to the artisans?" But there was no platform for exploring those thoughts then. "Curved Bullet"? That's a Jackie O, Mutants and lunch in a nearby cafeteria thing ;-)  I appreciate all the research because I'm looking to write a script for a short series about some aspect of this old beautiful world of another time.


----------



## Kronos (Nov 20, 2020)

I was Kronos on the old site and I am Kronos on the new site. Lots of ideas floating around can’t wait to share.


----------



## BigAttila (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi,

Old forum member and just a critical thinker of all things in life.

All the best folks.


----------



## studytruth2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Studytruth now back, with the 2 beside to show we are in the second phase of this website...lets see if KD shocks us by making a return appearance (I don't think he will, as we have no idea who he was, but he/she/they started some terrific threads)


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 21, 2020)

studytruth2 said:


> lets see if KD shocks us by making a return appearance (I don't think he will, as we have no idea who he was, but he/she/they started some terrific threads)



He did, to some extent: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/is-korben-dallas-back.3687/


----------



## BStankman (Nov 21, 2020)

studytruth2 said:


> Studytruth now back, with the 2 beside to show we are in the second phase of this website...lets see if KD shocks us by making a return appearance (I don't think he will, as we have no idea who he was, but he/she/they started some terrific threads)



Good to see your back.  Been following your youtube. Maybe you want to clarify this statement a little.
_- I think we as a community have cracked the narrative that history is a lie, on all levels, we don't need to get more details._
Edit- nevermind I see it.

It is possible this may be him.  https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...korbendallas-kd-focus.1658/page-10#post-33791


----------



## Bald Eagle (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi everyone - 
Bald Eagle here, periodic poster at the old site.   I was shocked and saddened to discover that both the old site and Korbyn Dallas have virtually disappeared without a trace.  
I look forward meeting old and new folks, here, learning a LOT, and possibly contributing something of value from time to time.


----------



## marjanwoo (Nov 23, 2020)

????? ????? ??????
ℝ????? ???? ?? ?? ???. ??? ?’? ?? ????.
ℑ ???? ? ??? ?????? ????? ? ??? ?? ??????.
քǟʀȶ-ȶɨʍɛ ʍǟɢɨƈɨǟռ, ʄʊʟʟ-ȶɨʍɛ ƈʊֆֆɛʀ & ʄʊֆֆɛʀ.


----------



## bbnola (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello!
I've always been very interested in architecture and felt a deep connection to what's called "classic architecture". Growing up my grandparents owned a plantation they had purchased and we always found it strange that we couldn't locate ANY history of the house prior to 1878 though it was known to locals for much longer. I often wonder if that home and my strangely Greco-Roman, ornamented, and graceful Jr High School (with a pathetic addition added in the early 2000s that didn't hold a candle to the original) were my first exposures to "Tartarian" architecture. Nevertheless, I fell in love.
I've been extremely blessed and have been able to tour much of the US, Spain, France, England, Portugal, Italy, Rome, Morrocco, the Carribean, and Central and S America. I found the architecture in Morocco far more impressive than Rome, and noticed how eerily similar Cuaracao was to much of what I'd seen in Europe despite it supposedly being developed much later.
I love learning and exchanging ideas, even if I don't agree with the original premise. We will likely never know our true history, but it is fascinating to try to put the pieces together.
I lurked on the old forum shortly before it was shut down and wish I had found it sooner. Looking forward to more here.


----------



## Velden (Nov 26, 2020)

I saw video on YouTube and was interested in to know the truth about a history that was hidden from us.


----------



## TonyC68 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello, I was a lurker on the old site. I found the old site on the conspiracy page of a football rumours website. Always loved history, but had doubts about certain historical facts that just didn't ring true. I haven't got the skills or concentration levels to do my own thread,but if I can add information to others threads I will. The old site got me looking at things differently,not just history. I'm so happy it's back up and running.


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello fellows. I started going down a rabbit hole after finding an old document my grandfather left behind and am looking for some answers. So far I've read about 30 books on secret histories and occultism in the past few weeks and am looking for some answers. I am also a History graduate so I think this forum will be of great interest for other matters. Stay safe.


----------



## akistoy (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello All,

I have been watching both SH forums for the past 2 years more or less, but I never joined the original group. I am intrigued by how much the history has been manipulated and I would like to collaborate in whatever way I can.  English is not my first language. I have noticed over the time that there are often complaints about punctuation and grammar even if the person posting could be understood perfectly. This has been a big reason for why I haven’t joined in the past. My English is quite good, but not perfect.

In the hope that the content of posts is more important than its punctuation and grammar I am taking the risk in joining.


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 28, 2020)

akistoy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been watching both SH forums for the past 2 years more or less, but I never joined the original group. I am intrigued by how much the history has been manipulated and I would like to collaborate in whatever way I can.  English is not my first language. I have noticed over the time that there are often complaints about punctuation and grammar even if the person posting could be understood perfectly. This has been a big reason for why I haven’t joined in the past. My English is quite good, but not perfect.
> 
> In the hope that the content of posts is more important than its punctuation and grammar I am taking the risk in joining.


You are able to be understood which is the point of language so feel free to contribute as much as the rest of us. Most native English speakers don't use punctuation and grammar perfectly either.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 28, 2020)

akistoy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been watching both SH forums for the past 2 years more or less, but I never joined the original group. I am intrigued by how much the history has been manipulated and I would like to collaborate in whatever way I can.  English is not my first language. I have noticed over the time that there are often complaints about punctuation and grammar even if the person posting could be understood perfectly. This has been a big reason for why I haven’t joined in the past. My English is quite good, but not perfect.
> 
> In the hope that the content of posts is more important than its punctuation and grammar I am taking the risk in joining.


Don't let that put you off, my grammar is appalling and i am english, well welsh but we can still understand what most say!


----------



## bluemonkey (Nov 29, 2020)

Howdy there,

Fresh in here and very pleased to have a ofund this site. Looks like a tresure trove of new information 

GLA


----------



## teleport2112 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I'm crossing over from the old forum. I added some comments here and there to a few topics. I truly appreciate a place where like minds can come together and come up with some serious real answers for our questions. All research here I can really get down with. I'm a seeker of truth, interested in astrotheology, Tataria and our 1,000 years of missing history. Much love & thanks to the attention and energy put into this forum from everyone!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi. I'm WorldWar1812, I was older web stolenhistory.org user. I'm spanish, very interested in alternative history (probably the real history). I was user not so much longer, as some strange happened to me in the older site (I was, banned?, I could log but not write any post. I really don't know what happened, very strange behaviour if KD was or wasn't responsible for that). Anyway here I am to contribute with a bit of knowledge.

I'll try to recover a bit of info from wayback machine or any other backup web, but I've noticed lot of info has appearently dissapeared forever. No trace at all.


----------



## athousandlives (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and only came to fully be aware of the old site when it was taken down. (Although I don't remember exactly I might have heard about it at some point down on ATS years ago)
Looking forward to read your threads and participate as much I can!
cheers?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 2, 2020)

Greetings.

I am a flat earth believer and a researcher in the field of the new radical chronology of history. On a stationary, flat earth, history is much shorter than even Fomenko might believe, since the distance between the two tropics, at the outer edge of the FE, is some 6,102 km. Since the Sun has a westward shift of 1.5 km/year, and its orbit is limited to an interval placed between the tropics, then by necessity the history of the world is very short.

New chronology of history: Fomenko's timeline, where everything was faked after the 16th century, and history starts some 1000 years ago.

New radical chronology of history: history starts some 380 years ago.

E. Johnson, the famed British historian, proved that no one in Europe knew anything about the Gospels/Pauline epistles before 1500 AD. Christoph Pfister, the Swiss historian, showed that that there was no human presence on the territory belonging to Switzerland before 1700 AD. 

Fomenko had to invent the events for the 16th and 17th century in order for his chronological theory to work. Pfister could not explain when the crucifixion of Christ occurred during this very short timeline.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 3, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> New chronology of history: Fomenko's timeline, where everything was faked after the 16th century, and history starts some 1000 years ago.
> 
> New radical chronology of history: history starts some 380 years ago.
> 
> ...



I highly recommend you take this information you have and post it in a relevant chronology thread, or starting your own thread with further information.


----------



## ZAKO (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey, I've been heavily interested in the idea of lost ancient technology and civilisations for some time now, however that was only within the timeline that we've been given. Only recently have I realised I've been walking the wrong path completely. Thank you thank you thank you. Ya'll doing Gods work


----------



## iggzy (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello, old Forum member here.


----------



## cnut (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello,
I have really enjoyed this sight for years, org and net. 
Imo this is the greatest forum on the net.
Thanks for bringing it back!
I look forward to exploring new ideas here.
Thanks,
 cnut


----------



## Sidney (Dec 4, 2020)

I am awake and have been since before Sept 11, 2001. I discovered this website while on Reddit Conspiracy. What interests me the most about Stolen History website is valuable knowledge not found on other alternative websites.


----------



## Degeneration (Dec 5, 2020)

I was in the old forum, found it after hearing about tartaria on a podcast, found it to be one of the most enlightening areas of the internet based around these topics so I stayed. 

Super glad about this site, I was DISTRAUGHT when SH1 disappeared. Thanks all


----------



## Zlowkey (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello! Im Zlowkey, 36 y.o, from Norway.

Ive been a dreamer all my life, and always believed that there was a more grand story behind it all. 

A few years ago, a friend got me into the Tartaria hidden history. I didnt believe him at first, sounded too far out for me at the time. 
But after a while,  I ended up searching for myself.  Im happy I did,  as it turned out to be the mother of rabbitholes. 

Now I consider myself as a theorycrafter on many subjects  

I was a member of old SH only a few month before it was taken down, then lurking the discord a bit. Im happy you guys did the hard work and built this page, thanks a lot  

Seeing is feeling, and feeling is knowing.


----------



## Legito (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi

Thanks for this forum, it's really needy to have a common ground where we can discuss ideas freely with each other.
I am a writer, adventurer, and researcher.
Feel good vibes around here... Cheers!


----------



## A Pilgrim or a Pawn? (Dec 6, 2020)

I found this site through a recommendation


----------



## MikeArchangel (Dec 6, 2020)

hi there, I have some information to share. I see u guys here exchange collateral information, that’s why I joined at the first place. 
thanks


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 7, 2020)

*What happened to stolenhistory.org?*

Simply the information of several years, and very good threads was STOLEN, that's why KD named it like that.

What a visionary !!!


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 7, 2020)

Howdy, Folks!  I kept hearing people tell me how much they missed stolenhistory.org!  It's nice to see that rumors of your demise were premature. 

We live in a fairyland of disinfo, His Story is one of the most effective means of control.  

Every single thing they told me in school was 180 degrees our of phase - with what I was experiencing - so I've been searching for some truthiness for a very long time.  (over 70 years old)!  

I have so much to learn, and hope to have my horizons broadened here.


----------



## Christened_Warriors (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi guys,
Fellow researcher diving deep to discover mysteries of our origins. Was a fan of the old site before it got pulled down.


----------



## wommak (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, wommak here . Since I remember I was questioning "our" world religion culture behaviour and history. I was raised in cult but could never fit there no matter how I tried, I am free from religion but not from God. I wasn't member of old SH but I did read a lot and when it disappeared amd reemerged I decided to join in and I am happy that I did. I very much like atmosphere  here. I never been on any forum, generally not a social media person, no FB etc. I am fluent in Polish( can help if needed), almost fluent in English, basics of Russian and German, a bit late now but I am trying to learn more languages. I happen to live in place where Mappa Mundi is. Still can't wrap it up how I end up in that place. I have a lot of pics of buildings and I will try to post them soon. I collect seeds, trees and whisky. Peace and goodwill to ALL men. 



Got about 20 avocado trees


----------



## Bunnyman (Dec 8, 2020)

I ran across weewarrior's blog and was Quite surprised to find SH has found a thru start with some familliar contributors. Some may remember my departure from SH when my BS detector came on shortly before truth came shining through. Great to see some of you clinging on. Not sure if I will dive in again but for now would just give a big thumbs up to you guys. Cheers.


----------



## jsoundpro (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi All!
Was directed to the old site by a Jon Levi Video and was quite upset when it dissapeared! Im quite new to this topic but This year opened my eyes while I had time to study the timelines and real history from Real people like all of you. alllways knew something was not quite right in the worldand the naratives on here seem to fit perfectly as far as I can tell. Doing quite a bit of research into the old world aether/power/illumination systems as it is my field/hobby.  Will share as I go along! thanks for a great site -  keep reading and sharing the amazing stories!

.
CHURCH SQUARE PRETORIA CIRCA 1900


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 10, 2020)

https://jefdemolder.blogspot.com/2020/10/the-end-of-stolenhistoryorg-project.html
This guy says the old website was in a sort of I.A. stuff. I think more on some kind of money-per-data (users) stuff.
(Extracting Data and Selling personal Profiles?)

*The end of the stolenhistory.org project*

On August 21th, stolenhistory.org has been archived to the Wayback Machine. Instragram and Twitter accounts were also wiped. This happened all of a sudden, without any communication by the administrator "Korben Dallas" before or after the event. 

Stolenhistory.org was the best and most active English-speaking platform for history criticism. Many were very disappointed. The event was discussed on different fora. Until now, nobody has first hand information on what happened. "Dreamtime" and some other regular contributors to stolenhistory.org have started a new forum, *stolenhistory.net*, on which half of the ancient site has been saved, and on which new threads are being opened.

Many published their articles on stolenhistory.org. The site had about 100.000 monthly pageviews. But nobody knew the real person behind "Korben Dallas", who named himself after a role in the the picture "The fifth element".

On stolenhistory.net a thread was started by "feralimal" on September 25,  "Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus". Some people have tried to find  the real Korben Dallas. Today I read speculations on Didier Capelle of theognose.wordpress.com as possible Korben Dallas. I know Didier Capelle and his work; he is not Korben  Dallas. I posted a reaction. I repeat and expand it here.

I think  that, using methods of higher historical criticism, it is possible to make clear that stolenhistory.org was a succesful AI-project. I have not the time now to work this out. 
I'm looking at:

- The way Korben Dallas entered the scene (a fictional figure only begins to exist when entering the scene) and left the scene (typically just disappearing)

- The quantity, variety, quality of documentation, intensity and very advanced hypotheses of the KD-research, too much for a single human

- The impossible workload when the creative work is combined with the management of such a succesful site

- The inconsistent objective of the site. A person with such advanced ideas in history criticism is interested in discussing with peers with the aim of progress in knowledge. Such a person is not interested in creating a succesful site on which anyone can post his/her arrticles starting from his/her own level in history criticism or fringe science.  I even suspect that two project-teams were involved in stolenhistory.org, one team busy with machine learning in the analysis of texts belonging to different sources and the machinal production of possible solutions, and one team experimenting with the interaction between machines and a human public.

- The lack of focus. A real person writing such articles has a strong focus, he/she is going somewhere, the focus always appears even when the person is tired. KD gave the impression of just producing articles, in an effective but carefree way, a bit like the Korben Dallas of the picture. In the same way, had a strong interest in riddles and puzzles, but not really in history as a humanistic discipline. 

- The complete failure of the modification of parameters in the last months. KD "was not the same anymore". The software not longer worked properly. I think this has to do with the difficulty to program reasoning combining false chronology with true chronology. It is as if some new team member changed some parameters in the KD-machine, and that it got disrupted.

- The lack of institutionalization.  When so many are involved and interested, real humans always start a club. The actual stolenhistory.net is typically human institutionalization, trying to hold and preserve the achievements. Institutionalization was totally absent from stolenhistory.org, I think because a research institute/company was already behind.

Some signals appeared in the press that effectively artificial intelligence is being applied to historical data and research. Fo instance:

History News Network
_Analysing history using Artificial Intelligence_
12-19-2018

Financial Times
_How AI helps historians solve ancient puzzles_
June 30, 2020

theinnovationenterprise
_How Machine Learning is Mapping History_

But AI goes further than that. For instance, on the site of the Allen Institute for Artificial Intelligence I read the following on their Aristo project.
_- The Aristo Project aims to build systems that demonstrate a deep understanding of the world, integrating technologies for reading, learning, reasoning, and explanation.
- Multihop Reasoning. Many questions require multiple pieces of information to be combined to arrive at an answer. We are developing new multihop models capable of identifying and combining relevant facts to answer such questions.
- Explanation. An intelligent system should not only answer questions correctly, but also be able to explain why its answers are correct. Such a capability is essential for practical acceptance of AI technology. It is also essential for the broader goals of communicating knowledge to a user, and receiving correction from the user when the system's answer is wrong._
The Allen Institute has also a project on AI embedded in human situations.

I do not say that the Allen Institute was behind the stolenhistory.org project, but it seems to me that "Korben Dallas" was indeed an Aristo-like machine. We can congratulate the AI-team for this succesful project. Sure, "Korben Dallas" exagerrated with his orphan trains and the goddess Artemis and her factories for the production of humans, but his daring hypotheses were neverthelesse close to the truth about the gods and the origins of humans. Also on the level of creating interaction between algorithms and humans the project was very succesful. The biggest problem that emerged from the succesful experiment is that the human discussions lag far behind the advanced hypotheses. Machine learning is one thing, human learning another.


STOLENHISTORY.ORG / STOLENHISTORY.NET COMPARISON

https://hypestat.com/info/stolenhistory.org
15.9K daily visitors
Is this your site?
Verify your site's metrics.

Daily Unique Visitors:15,877Monthly Visits:500,126Pages per Visitor:35.00Daily Pageviews:555,690


*How much would stolenhistory.org make?*

Daily Revenue:$6,188.93Monthly Revenue:$185,667.90Yearly Revenue:$2,258,959.45*All earnings values are estimates only.

Server IP:199.250.212.84ASN:AS22611 ISP:InMotion Hosting, Inc. Server Location:Los Angeles
California, CA
90045
United States, US


https://hypestat.com/info/stolenhistory.net
*stolenhistory.net Traffic Summary*

1.5K daily visitors
Is this your site?
Verify your site's metrics.

Daily Unique Visitors:1,479Monthly Visits:46,589Pages per Visitor:10.00Daily Pageviews:14,790

*How much would stolenhistory.net make?*

Daily Revenue:$60.34Monthly Revenue:$1,810.20Yearly Revenue:$22,024.10*All earnings values are estimates only.

Server IP:136.144.41.142ASN:AS49981 ISP:WorldStream B.V. Server Location:San Francisco
California, CA
94119
United States, US


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 10, 2020)

There is a thread on here detailing all this stuff and here it is; Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello folks, I'm 0x92 and had an interest for history and the real truth since was a young child. I found out about that forum some days ago when i read posts about the "mud flood" which kinda brought me here. 

I like old fashioned forums a lot and i am happy to be here. I got a deep interest for cosmology related topics, mechanics of nature, hidden technology and music/frequencies.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 10, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> There is a thread on here detailing all this stuff and here it is; Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.



Closed thread, not open for further replies.


----------



## OMEGA (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello. I am a new user, there was no system before. I found out about you from a YouTube video. I want to know our past, now I am actively studying star fortresses.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 11, 2020)

OMEGA said:


> Hello. I am a new user, there was no system before. I found out about you from a YouTube video. I want to know our past, now I am actively studying star fortresses.



Please share the link to that youtube video. It seems we recently got a couple new members from Eastern Europe and Russia who came to us via that video.


----------



## karakurt (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi, I'm karakurt. I'm from Russia, Saint Petersburg. I really like alternative history. I accidentally found this forum on the Internet. I hope to read a lot of new and interesting things here.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



dreamtime said:


> Please share the link to that youtube video



_View: https://youtu.be/2ZdIrKmSMLg_


----------



## gorevvas (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello!  I am Russian-speaking, therefore, I apologize for the mistakes. I was not a member of the old forum. I watch various conspiracy channels on YouTube. I want to get to the bottom of the truth. I learned about this forum from the YouTube channel "History of Pi". Thank you for being.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 11, 2020)

To everyone from Russia and Eastern Europe who arrived via the "History of Pi" Youtube Channel: Welcome to our forum! I am sure we all can learn a lot from each other.

If you have trouble translating your posts into english, use DeepL Translate or Google Translate

Keep in mind that we only allow english posts here, but this shouldn't be a problem with deepl, since it translates from Russian to English pretty flawlessly.

-------​
Всем из России и Восточной Европы, приехавшим через канал "История Пи" на Youtube: Добро пожаловать на наш форум! Уверен, мы все сможем многому научиться друг у друга.

Если у вас возникли проблемы с переводом ваших сообщений на английский язык, используйте DeepL Translate или Google Translate.

Имейте в виду, что мы разрешаем здесь только английские сообщения, но это не должно быть проблемой deepl, так как перевод с русского на английский довольно безупречен.

Переведено с помощью www.DeepL.com/Translator (бесплатная версия)


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 11, 2020)

I might have to send this Russian YTer a fruit basket or something....one of the few YT accounts that gives stolenhistory credit where it’s due is very much appreciated.

Welcome everyone!


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 11, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> I might have to send this Russian YTer a fruit basket or something....one of the few YT accounts that gives stolenhistory credit where it’s due is very much appreciated.
> 
> Welcome everyone!



I agree, it's awesome to see this. So many people take from our knowledge without giving back.


----------



## Siberia_man (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello to all participants. The more I try to understand this world, the worse I get it. I hope the forum will clarify the situation.


----------



## pixie102 (Dec 12, 2020)

I love this website and forum.  I don't have anything to post, but I love reading all of this new to me information.  I used to read the old forum on the old website.


----------



## Сербов (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello friends, from Minsk, Belarus, we also have a lot of things hidden from human eyes. I try to tell some theories about substitution of our history to some of my friends, but so far without any results. And here I'm looking for new knowledge, new understanding, watch the history-pi channel and others.


----------



## zlax (Dec 12, 2020)

> Please tell us a bit about yourself,

I am from the land of Vyatichi.

> how you discovered the forum,

I found the mention in the video of История Пи youtube channel.

> whether you were a member on the old forum,

I was not a member of the old forum.

> and what interests you the most about stolen history.

Probably everything.


----------



## Siberia_man (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi. Yura sent me here too, no bad advice


----------



## AltCtrl (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi all! 
 - how you discovered the forum
I found out about this forum thanks to our Russian alternative history researcher Mikhail and his "History of Pi" Youtube channel

 - whether you were a member on the old forum
no, i'm not

- what interests you the most about stolen history

buried cities, reasons for the destruction of ancient civilization


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 12, 2020)

I also was a member in the old forum,I thought it has disappeared for good and was giving it one last try and it obviously is back ? I have learned so much and looking forward to learning more! I'm from Germany and what got me started on all of this a few years ago was books by Hans Joachim Zillmer and Wilhelm Kammeier. Impossible to name every topic that interests me now! I hope to read from my favorite memebrs of the old forum again, so much valuable information, thank you guys so much and to the new ones I say thanks in advance for new stuff that will expand my horizon ?

*Edit what do I have to do to be able to reply to certain threads? A certain number of posts or how does it work? Just looking around at the moment and it's past midnight in Germany, can't do it now obviously, so much to catch up on! If it helps, @dreamtime I searched the term "stolenhistory" in the telegram group you once sent me, I never wrote anything there, and this link to here turned up. I followed a hunch so to speak because I haven't looked at that group in months (so here is "how I found it 2.0" )


----------



## Alexander (Dec 13, 2020)

Good day. I learned about the forum on YouTube channel "the history of PI". Interested in the possibility of acquiring real knowledge.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 13, 2020)

We should have a tab that lists the various flags of the world.
I don't know my flags!


----------



## Plotinus (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello! I am 18 years of age, and I live in England. My curiosity took me to this site a year ago when I first started researching about what was going in the world.  I have learnt a lot and look forwards to sharing my ideas in this forum, since most of the time I have just  been lurking around. It's a shame, because I actually saved some of  the forum discussion pages  on my phone, but most of the comments are pretty much gone anyways.

I don't believe the earth is flat. I don't believe the earth is round. I identify myself as NE.   A "no earther". Sadly there are not many of us around the glob- errrr I mean internet

edit- Oh yeah, and I am very interested in physics, by that I mean real physics,  before quantum derailed it with unnecessary ad hoc explanations... including the fact that the Michelson-Morley experiment cannot by necessity disprove the ether... light cannot propagate without a medium... that's like saying that  there are waves in the ocean but no sea. Light is a vibration, and a vibraTION is an acTION of something. Modern science is nihilism which is self defeating. Not even Aristotle believed that crap.  And this is quite important, since it's fairly obvious the PTB are hiding the fact that there is a very quick developing cataclysm which wipes out nearly all of humanity, with a few remnants going underground it seems. There also are links  in the metaphysical(or religious themes) around the world, which is concordant with the view that there used to be wide reaching civilisations with a kindred relationship, much like we have now, perhaps even more. Probably linked to alchemical secrets. And from the evidence I have gathered of people dealing with high ranking freemasons... those guys are disgusting child predators and seem to keep a lot of secrets, some of which related to antediluvian civilisations, giants, hidden space force and also freaking aliens (yes, they do exist, first hand experience which seems to corroborate that fact)which are allowed to experiment on humans, and psychic people which we all have met, trouble is those guys like to keep their mouths shut .    aaaaand  WE OUT ! *drops mic


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm an old member at .org Not very active though, but an avid reader of other members' posts.
 I posted one thread on Star Forts ( I lived in one unbeknownst to me at that time, where I had paranormal experiencies, visits from ETs and a sight of an UFO to which I had a communication). 
I also had some contributions to some threads.
Here I'm using another name and avatar.
I'm interested in Truth. I know there's an almost complete cover up of TPTB to hide It. I know it from my own metaphysical, paranormal, extra-human experiences I've been having since childhood. 
So happy to know this .net is here to continue learning and corroborating to myself that I'm right -and not crazy- ?
My interests are from a very wide range: Ancient Technology, Star Forts, Cathedrals as Energy Transmitters, The Giants of the Lost Civilization, Ancient Bombardments on Earth, The New Chronology, The Mud Flood, Tartaria, Fake Discovery and Conquest of America, etc, etc.
Thank you to the people who are making this site possible rebuilding the now lost SH.org
Cheers!


----------



## Наталья (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi, I'm still learning about this world.


----------



## Buddy98 (Dec 15, 2020)

I was introduced to your old site by my daughter. I am a lurker and enjoy reading research and ideas that are presented here. I have come to realize that history is not what we have been told. I have an open mind but am skeptical enough not to believe everything.


----------



## Mike_Nigmatullin (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am from Moscow. In 2016 at Saint-Petersburg I realised, that this city looks strange. Then I started to see strange things in architecture and history.
Finding answers, as everyone else on this forum.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 16, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> We should have a tab that lists the various flags of the world.
> I don't know my flags!



Just hover your mouse over the flag and its name will magically appear. ?‍


----------



## Ekaterina (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
I’m new to this community. I’ve learned about this website from Russian YouTube blogger.  ?


----------



## codis (Dec 16, 2020)

Ekaterina said:


> I’ve learned about this website from Russian YouTube blogger. ?


Your moniker suggested so, it is the Slavic (Russian) form of Catherine.
Would be interesting to here more about Japan, if you are really located there.
They are ahead of us in certain regards, and most of them not so positive ...


----------



## Ekaterina (Dec 16, 2020)

codis said:


> Ekaterina said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve learned about this website from Russian YouTube blogger. ?
> ...


I’m currently in Japan. I love Japanese ancient culture, there are a lot of places, legends and mysteries worth telling about. Hope I can get familiar with the system of this forum, so I can post things in correct way ?


----------



## FlatFact (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi,  I was a new member to the old SH. Was invited via a comment on my YouTube channel. 
I make videos that would probably be of interest, I'm not a prolific creator.

I didn't believe much of what they told me from about the age of 7.
About 8 years ago, when I realized, everything was a freaking do over,
I decided to remove the word "believe' from my vocabulary.
Hence, for me now, it's a flatfact: the Truth or a theoretical unknown.
I have nothing invested in a belief system. 

I've been programming for decades, so that's old skool, astronomical is my favorite field.
Much trickdugery going on in the code for time. 
and this will be my first search here. TIME

Cheers and gidday from Aussie Land, oi oi


----------



## usselo (Dec 17, 2020)

I posted from time to time on the original forum. I read SH.net most days.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 17, 2020)

usselo said:


> I posted from time to time on the original forum. I read SH.net most days.



 Good to see you again ?


----------



## usselo (Dec 18, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> usselo said:
> 
> 
> > I posted from time to time on the original forum. I read SH.net most days.
> ...


Thank you for that welcome!


----------



## Frater Lapis (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello fellow truth seekers. Thanks to the brilliant Jon Levi I stumbled upon this treasure trove! Wiped the eye boogies from my eyes about 19 years ago they didn’t open fully till about 2-3 years ago when I had a full awakening one morning and we all know what happens then , you go head first in the rabbit hole and haven’t come up yet. I must say Jon Levi has brought me in directions that shine new light in many directions and look forward to working with everyone to shed more light! Blessed day to all hope everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## systematicdecline (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello everyone. Came here through a podcast I listen to regularly. When I first heard of it I was disappointed to discover that it had been taken down. Found the .net yesterday and was very excited to join up. Love all the content so far and have spent the better part of 2 days reading through everything. Been into the paranormal and lost history for a couple years now and hope to learn much more in the future.


----------



## Curved Pluto (Dec 18, 2020)

Mostly just a lurker. Old and new. I have the utmost respect for KD and miss his intellect. What an amazing person! I believe in Love and Jesus Christ and letting him help me find the truth, which led me here years ago.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 19, 2020)

systematicdecline said:


> Came here through a podcast I listen to regularly



I am curious to know which podcast you listened to that brought up this website.


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

Buddy98 said:


> I was introduced to your old site by my daughter. I am a lurker and enjoy reading research and ideas that are presented here. I have come to realize that history is not what we have been told. I have an open mind but am skeptical enough not to believe everything.


Welcome, the family that conspires together stays together 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Frater Lapis said:


> I had a full awakening one morning and we all know what happens then , you go head first in the rabbit hole and haven’t come up yet.



A familiar story for many here! Welcome!


----------



## ParadigmThreat (Dec 19, 2020)

Sup! If you're like me, you've noticed by now that the vast majority of conspiracy-theory channels in the western world have fallen into the category called Controlled Opposition. They were real at one point, and then something happened, and now they are unwilling CO agents. The main give-away for CO agents is: they say a lot and leave us with no satisfying conclusions. Therefore, the goal of this website is to seek satisfying real-or-fake conclusions to every conspiracy theory. Right? Why not. 


Here's my article. I can't post it on a new thread yet until I get one point or something.
ParadigmThreat.net

“History is a pack of lies about events that never happened told by people who weren’t there.”
 - George Santayana

“Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it.”
 - George Santayana


----------



## popasquat (Dec 19, 2020)

Found my way to the old forum over the years following links from various sources.

I can be curious and love to think differently.

Just moved to a village with an old canal/trolley line between two electric parks.


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

ParadigmThreat said:


> “History is a pack of lies about events that never happened told by people who weren’t there.”
> - George Santayana
> 
> “Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it.”
> - George Santayana


How can both be simultaneously true? I don't know this George fellow but he seems like one who is prone to contradiction.

Welcome!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



popasquat said:


> Found my way to the old forum over the years following links from various sources.
> 
> I can be curious and love to think differently.
> 
> Just moved to a village with an old canal/trolley line between two electric parks.


Welcome! I'd love to see a thorough thread on its history (construction, ownership, usage, technology and current status with photos by yourself and that you find.). That would be amazing. I think there are so many UNtapped mysteries in our own backyards.


----------



## AngelFeather1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello yall! I am new to this. My sister and I talk about things and have for years. She told me about this site and said that it would be something I would love to learn about. I am super excited to start learning.


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

AngelFeather1 said:


> Hello yall! I am new to this. My sister and I talk about things and have for years. She told me about this site and said that it would be something I would love to learn about. I am super excited to start learning.


Welcome, it seems that the family grapevine has introduced a few new members lately! Good to hear


----------



## zephpilot (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi, very long time lurker here. Finally made an account. 
I have been particularly interested in posts about technological and architectural anomolies. I remember the first post I read was posted by KD about Venice and its wooden pilings. I've been hooked since then. I will have a couple of things to add in the future so stay tuned.

I used to read stuff about the pre Ice-age civilisation hypothesis but this forum switched me on to the idea of a much more recent reset involving archaic technologies and an architectural landscape consisting of massive over-engineered buildings and structures that are both familiar and alien to us.


----------



## 1TruthSeeker (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello, I am a new member here, but long time lurker from the .org days. I love the deep thought and questioning that goes on here. Good to know there are others who see all the lies too. I've known the official stories are lies since I was a kid. I grew up in the 70's and 80's in SoCal. It was an entirely different world then.

I used to go to some of my mom's college classes with her (she was very young when she had me). The professors would allow me (I was about 9-11 years old) to ask questions, but their answers always left me feeling, empty and thinking, NO, why are you lying?? Further questioning, would end up in a circle of dumb, so I would just say "Oh, Ok" and leave it at that. But I knew, either they were lying deliberately, or they actually believed the BS they were imprinting on everyone. When I would question my own teachers in school, because they made no sense most of the time, I often ended up in trouble and with me and my desk sitting alone in the hallways. Yes they did that. So for that and many other reasons, I developed a mistrust of official "authorities" on matters. 

I have also seen some weird stuff so I know things are not as they seem.

Glad to be part of this forum with fellow truth seekers. I will try not to just be a lurker anymore.


----------



## AncientAngloSaxon420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster ?


----------



## AliceInAlchemy (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello all!

Long time conspiracy / history / occult  / esoteric buff, got started right after 9/11/2001 when I was in middle school. AboveTopSecret, InfoWars, etc. Started reading into history reset / false history ideas within the past two or three years and found this site through an Instagram page I follow. Married and have a four year old daughter. I hope to continue enlightening myself to new and old ideas alike. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Gaya (Dec 23, 2020)

I found a link to this resource in one of the videos. I am interested in the topic, although I probably will hardly bring my new knowledge to the forum. I'm just a person who reads.


----------



## mwmoriarty (Dec 23, 2020)

I had seen a couple of videos discussing Tartaria and a gap in or distortion of history. The stolenhistory.net forum was mentioned and that is what led me here.


----------



## luddite (Dec 24, 2020)

Gaya said:


> I found a link to this resource in one of the videos. I am interested in the topic, although I probably will hardly bring my new knowledge to the forum. I'm just a person who reads.


Which video? Link please. Also welcome


----------



## SemajNosidda (Dec 24, 2020)

Old forum lurker here. There are so many facets of the old world to research, and I find SH to be a great source of information and communication of new ideas. Much fun. Very wow.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 24, 2020)

Greeting biological beings. Like so many others I am grateful that this site has been resurrected by a dedicated elite. Now because this is a day which many on this planet revere I have returned  on this day to offer new programming; compliments of Oberkommando der Galactica, and to assist the clone population of this planet with progression to a more complete understanding of the nature of Universe in the hopes that they do not kill themselves in another global war which their criminally complicit political and industrialists have planned for them.

However, I first wish to say the following: To begin with  I spent several hours going through the entire 19 pages of introduce yourself and could make many citations and comments.  These however stand out with regard to the original creator SH and the intent of that site.

Sylvanus777 post #223
B Stankman  post 288
World War1812 Posts 313 & 319

Despite this, I really do not feel the original KD was anyone other than whom he said he was and there's good reason for this. An alternative point of view is that a dedicated individual gave birth to a site which became stupendously more successful than ever dreamed, and perhaps as it grew the monetary income allowed for and required expansion via some hired help. That to me would not be beyond the realm of plausibility. That would give a plausible explanation for otherwise apparent team related work/thread creations.

However, if that hypothesis were correct, and it stands to reason it could be, then what you have to realize is that anything which grows in wealth to such levels does not go unnoticed.  There's a certain level of unseen farming which takes place, if you will, in which the object of falsified capitalism is to produce successes which are then brought to levels of being harvested and it's quite possible that the purported encounter with a "supposed" irritated fan seeking KD and finding a close associate could have been engineered.  A point designed to give a measure of power to possible pre-existing proposition, one of which would be a proposition to sell out his site which he may have been on the bench about and something like that incidence would be a powerful impetus to decide to sell out.

I suggest this so that you all may realize neither the KD personage nor even the supposed idiot seeking him out may have even been aware of
a typical modius operandi often utilized but little recognized.  It is at least plausible in my mind.

Now then; in reality I'm somewhat elderly, retired from gun slinging (for real) with a majority of my life involved in/with/around private contract security, law enforcement (federal and state), executive protection and by those means have had passing's as (they say) with a few ABC agencies. I've known a few of the best and plenty of the worst.  The only reason the worst are even still alive is because I'm not quite ready to go myself just yet but hell, today is as good a day to die as any if it gets right down to it.

I know what it's like to be both indirectly threatened and directly threatened by both visible known entities (the one's you've heard of) and more significantly by one's you don't know; which is really organized crime pretending to be legit business operatives whom are the real rulers. Just ask their body guards if you doubt that. Of course you first have to find one which is where everyone else falls down because they don't know any.

Nothing like having some joker show up in the driveway with a big refrigerated truck whose 6'4" & 280 Lb's of beef pretending he want's to sell you steaks with his side kick an equally buxom female and the truck is labeled Paddock Steaks to raise the hair on the back of your neck. Oh sure for most of you that would mean absolutely nothing but to me it's more than a warning.

Maybe they will kill me and maybe they won't but on that day the idea was I'd be in the back of that truck and if you don't know what I'm talking about then you're not paying attention. This isn't a conspiracy "theory,"  it's a fact and a way of life for some people. I wear a white hat and am proud of it and they wear black hats and they are proud of that too. Don't kid yourselves. The only reason you are all still living in something resembling freedom is because of people who still carry guns, who still think for themselves, who do not gulp down the official narrative, but unless myself and others can succeed in gaining a new awareness of reality your kids won't know what you've known. So I'm here doing my last hurrah.  I've told you all too much already but it's nothing the people who would like to see me dead don't already know so it matters little.  Be brave, be adults, your kids and their kids lives depend on it.

Thanks, it's great to be here once more.


----------



## luddite (Dec 24, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Now because this is a day which many on this planet revere I have returned on this day to offer new programming


Welcome back @Dielectric , I still have some of your images saved from 1.0. Glad to have you back and I can't imagine what tidings you will bring us on this most joyous day ??


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 24, 2020)

luddite said:


> Dielectric said:
> 
> 
> > Now because this is a day which many on this planet revere I have returned on this day to offer new programming
> ...



I'll try to be good .. So glad to see so many are here as well. Great work to you and the others whom saved all this.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 24, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dielectric said:
> ...


Hey Dielectric, where you ever in touch with the member named Plissken?? or any other old sh members??


----------



## Oracle (Dec 24, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Greeting biological beings. Like so many others I am grateful that this site has been resurrected by a dedicated elite. Now because this is a day which many on this planet revere I have returned  on this day to offer new programming; compliments of Oberkommando der Galactica, and to assist the clone population of this planet with progression to a more complete understanding of the nature of Universe in the hopes that they do not kill themselves in another global war which their criminally complicit political and industrialists have planned for them.
> 
> However, I first wish to say the following: To begin with  I spent several hours going through the entire 19 pages of introduce yourself and could make many citations and comments.  These however stand out with regard to the original creator SH and the intent of that site.
> 
> ...



Hoping to see more of your posts re electric universe.
They fascinated me in a thread started by user tart aryan (I think) when I was a lurker at SH1,a thread I really regret not downloading to be able to reread the conversation and investigate further.
The principle ticks a lot of boxes for me.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



1TruthSeeker said:


> Hello, I am a new member here, but long time lurker from the .org days. I love the deep thought and questioning that goes on here. Good to know there are others who see all the lies too. I've known the official stories are lies since I was a kid. I grew up in the 70's and 80's in SoCal. It was an entirely different world then.
> 
> I used to go to some of my mom's college classes with her (she was very young when she had me). The professors would allow me (I was about 9-11 years old) to ask questions, but their answers always left me feeling, empty and thinking, NO, why are you lying?? Further questioning, would end up in a circle of dumb, so I would just say "Oh, Ok" and leave it at that. But I knew, either they were lying deliberately, or they actually believed the BS they were imprinting on everyone. When I would question my own teachers in school, because they made no sense most of the time, I often ended up in trouble and with me and my desk sitting alone in the hallways. Yes they did that. So for that and many other reasons, I developed a mistrust of official "authorities" on matters.
> 
> ...



The sad thing is ,for most of them I think it's believing the BS and not deliberately lying.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 24, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Dielectric said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...


No, I wasn't nor any other SH members but I imagine they are watching. See what happens but I think everyone who was either a dedicated lurker or contributor is periodically checking. I did, so we just have to give it time I guess.

PS: Thank you all for the welcome and compliments.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 24, 2020)

Glad to see you back, Dielectric.
All hands on deck.
Weapons free.
Rig for red.


----------



## nineholes (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi All,

Nice to be here.

I have a very mixed background and a curious mind. I saw an interesting topic here ( where are the missing trillions of people ) a few months back and I bookmarked it for later reading. I was very busy at the time and I kinda forgot about it but now I am back for further reading. It was not easy to find the new site by the way. Whatever happened to the old site, thank you for putting this one up - I already saw some fascinating topics.


----------



## luddite (Dec 25, 2020)

nineholes said:


> It was not easy to find the new site by the way.


Welcome! Do you mean via search engines?


----------



## Dzharo (Dec 25, 2020)

I was a member and minor contributor to the old forum. I missed it so much when it went down and yesterday I searched the old address and voila! There it was. Credit to the people who have brought it back.  I am interested in everything.  I spend hours reading other contributions - which hours are well deserved as the research some contributors do is amazing. Lots of information beautifully presented. Since reading the forum I have begun to think for myself.  No, I didn't always do that because I am stupid and I believed what was in the history books.  I couldn't see why they would lie about . What would they gain from it?  Now I know better.  I was convent educated by Dominicans, good women who believed in what they were doing, but I began to see the holes in Catholicism when I was twelve years of age! It is a terrible thing to finally understand your whole life may have been lived according to some sort of historical record, religious doctrine and dogma constructed by people who only had their own interests at heart – not mine. They not only stole history, they stole lives.


Now to get my avatar set up.


----------



## ShundaK (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi. Im Lashunda and I am here for the whole truth. Im so grateful to have found your site. Thank you. ???


----------



## GradyStickels (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey merry Christmas to all of you courageous people. Stolen history 2.0 seems to have a really positive and conscientious team of mods, I'm a big fan of the direction y'all have taken it. Big cheers.


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 26, 2020)

@Dielectric  Really glad to see you're back and looking forward to reading more of your valuable information! Thank you ?

I hope everyone has nice holidays (if you have them) ?


----------



## lait (Dec 26, 2020)

Привет, этот замечательный форум мне порекомендовал блогер с YouTube "История Пи"
Я очень хочу, чтобы Россия перестала жить во лжи и насилии. Для этого ей нужна правда о ее истории как точка опоры.


----------



## xxometeotl (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello!

In 2001 was my first year with the internet and thanks to this I have studied my roots starting from america, then I found many maps changing with time or strange timeline narratives, floods and architectures as related cosmologies from america to asia.

i came to this forum looking for resets (specially 1482-92). thanks to the work of korben dallas and other users it has helped my personal work, i didn't have any user in SHv1 but knowing SH dot org since 2018, and now i did it to share or comment to help some about the relationship of all cosmoses, languages and architectures which i have been doing for 15 years now, i understand the last 1000 years of resetting and creating books to promote that post 1492 narrative and much more...

i hope to be able to help as they have been with me, and also to find out the reason for sh v1 and its erasure like korben dallas and the whole issue of usurpation, manipulation and reseeding of history.


----------



## nineholes (Dec 26, 2020)

luddite said:


> nineholes said:
> 
> 
> > It was not easy to find the new site by the way.
> ...


Hello ! Yes. I searched the exact quote of the thread title ( where are the missing trillions of people ) Google found nothing, Duckduckgo found nothing, then I had luck with Yandex. Well, it was not that hard  I guess I was just a little impatient.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 27, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Nothing like having some joker show up in the driveway with a big refrigerated truck whose 6'4" & 280 Lb's of beef pretending he want's to sell you steaks with his side kick an equally buxom female and the truck is labeled Paddock Steaks to raise the hair on the back of your neck. Oh sure for most of you that would mean absolutely nothing but to me it's more than a warning.





A few years back the same truck came my way. I actually bought the meat.  They shorted me the weight. I called, and they were long gone. Perhaps my stupidity made them realize I can't even get the hint. Well, I did feel spooked afterward.

Oh... Paranoia will destroy ya... or not.

You are in the PNW?


----------



## Lucullus (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello,
I'm Lucullus (duh) and I'm completely new to this forum, stumbled across it when I was reading about Romans somewhere else on the internet, and have been reading a bunch of threads on the missing people in photographs of cities from mid 19th century, and the discovered City in Brazil etc. today. 

Someone mentioned a thread about WEF and the Great Reset being discussed in the OffTopic-section which wasn't accessible without an account, so I created one! 

I'll be going through the archived threads from your old forum, and if I have anything useful to add I'll be posting. Quite used to the forum format and I like the feel of your community here, so I predict I'll be staying and getting more involved in due time.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 27, 2020)

[


SonofaBor said:


> Dielectric said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like having some joker show up in the driveway with a big refrigerated truck whose 6'4" & 280 Lb's of beef pretending he want's to sell you steaks with his side kick an equally buxom female and the truck is labeled Paddock Steaks to raise the hair on the back of your neck. Oh sure for most of you that would mean absolutely nothing but to me it's more than a warning.
> ...


It's Ok if you don't understand. Our experiences form our conclusions sonofaboar and I kind of like you and wouldn't want to say anything which could be misread or otherwise offend you.

Hopefully you're a normal Joe with a wife and kids going about your daily life without having to worry about anything too much.  
You can always PM like many others do with various questions.


----------



## Bitbybit (Dec 27, 2020)

Merry Xmas.  I am puzzled by the enigmas of the past, want to know the real history and feeling free to consider alternative cosmology.


----------



## cheep_hardware (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Pat here - always been very interested in historical oddities, 'conspiracy' lore, etc. A programmer/filmmaker by trade, and despite being intimately familiar with digital tech, it's a gigantic cheap manipulation machine that is getting worse and worse. 

Excited to be excited BY the different info/stories on here - appreciate you all.


----------



## ParadigmThreat (Dec 28, 2020)

This is a *controlled opposition forum*, like so many right now. They lock threads for being too 'big'. I'm not investing here any further. Have a good one!


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi, all.
I'm a new member on this site, but was I guess you'd call me a 'lurker' on the previous one. Fascinated by revisionist his-story, because everything we've ever been taught is either a flat-out lie, or deception. I have written three (free) books since my 'awakening', and have been down just about every 'rabbit-hole' you can think of. I am often amazed at some of the info I find here, and I sincerely hope that some of the info I myself can offer, more people may be able to join those missing 'dots', or 'puzzle pieces' in order to get a better idea of the 'bigger picture'.
I called-out the 'lie-rus' back in January 2020, and I am still amazed at how many people are 'buying it'.
For example (poetic licence here please), the three main 'actors' throughout this plandemic in the UK were, Boris JOHNSON, Matt hanCOCK, and (say this with an Italian accent), the police chief known as 'Cressida Dick'. (You can't make this up). Then, the first guy in the UK to get the vax was 'William Shakespeare'.
All the world's a stage, guys......ALL OF IT.
I'm really looking forward to contributing to the already excellent information found on this site. Love and Best Wishes to all.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 29, 2020)

NigeWz said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm a new member on this site, but was I guess you'd call me a 'lurker' on the previous one. Fascinated by revisionist his-story, because everything we've ever been taught is either a flat-out lie, or deception. I have written three (free) books since my 'awakening', and have been down just about every 'rabbit-hole' you can think of. I am often amazed at some of the info I find here, and I sincerely hope that some of the info I myself can offer, more people may be able to join those missing 'dots', or 'puzzle pieces' in order to get a better idea of the 'bigger picture'.
> I called-out the 'lie-rus' back in January 2020, and I am still amazed at how many people are 'buying it'.
> For example (poetic licence here please), the three main 'actors' throughout this plandemic in the UK were, Boris JOHNSON, Matt hanCOCK, and (say this with an Italian accent), the police chief known as 'Cressida Dick'. (You can't make this up). Then, the first guy in the UK to get the vax was 'William Shakespeare'.
> ...


Welcome, i maybe mistaken but i think you are our first member from china.
I have made the same comment here, Boris is swinging Johnson around, Matt has his hand on his Cock and Cressida has got her Dick out, and then there is Demonic Cummings, you can't have that many dick joke in a row with out knowing your getting Rodgered!

Please provide some links to the books!


----------



## Trip (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi,
I study history and post about it online. I was a member of the old forum before it got taken down and that's how I knew about this one. I enjoyed reading the posts on the old one and so I'm glad some members did their best to salvage what was lost. The thing that interests me most about the forum is how many people from different walks of life participate here. It was one of my, if not my most favorite forum to browse just to see what all everyone was looking into.


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all.
> ...


Thank you for your warm welcome. I am originally from the UK, but have lived in China since late 2014. Link to my books (and other stuff) is here - The Devil’s Playground


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

NigeWz said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


Thanks, that is very cool living in China, or maybe not so much now if you watch the tv, do you mind if i ask what region, i know it is being redeveloped at a fantastic place but there are still many mystery's there!


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


I'm up in Shandong Province (ccccold, lol) and I teach English in a high school. Yes, life in China is the complete OPPOSITE to what we're all taught in the West (no surprise, eh?)


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

NigeWz said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


No none at all, i used to watch this guy on youtube, but could never figure if he was an agent or tourist!


_View: https://youtu.be/JG7hnDUzcXQ_


----------



## Lightseeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am glad I found this website. For the longest time I have been into fringe knowledge and the kind of information that you won't find on the TV or in your regular bookstore.

I have noticed how the average user on this forum comes across as a very intelligent person. Once I read that one should seek that kind of situation wherein you are not the smartest person in the room. I believe this forum is that kind of room.

Looking forward to interacting with you guys.


----------



## Matrix Island (Dec 30, 2020)

Greetings, I've read some really thought provoking research on this and the old site over the last year, so big thanks and respect to everyone who has been researching in this community. I've decided to join and do my part, and look forward to contributing.


----------



## EeppinenHistoria (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello everybody!
Glad to see this forum up and running 
I've always been a fan of history but a whole new world really opened
after hearing Graham Hancock speak about the earthquake proof walls of Peru on Joe Rogan podcast.
Then after reading his book "Fingerprints of the Gods" the history rabbit hole has been getting deeper and deeper..

At the moment really fascinated about Tartaria and the illumination and heating technology that was used in ancient castles and other buildings. It really seems that our history is more close to the series "Game of Thrones" mixed with "Lord of the rings" and "Star Wars" !  This is my YouTube channel I started couple of years ago -> 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNYSpoUGPxw_
      I have made one video with english voice-over but others are in Finnish spoken by me.

This forum has been huge inspiration and I thank you all!


----------



## SurfDakota (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello to all. I found this through a podcast that I was listening to, and read several posts, then decided to ease on in here.
Intelligent conversation and topics, no trolls allowed- my kind of place, lol.
I'm in my mid 50s, and have been looking at history from this angle since childhood. Things did not add up for me, and I felt that there was way more to learn from what's NOT being said, rather than what is. So I read, and compared. I read more and measured with my eyes and my mind, and I found omission and lies permeating the narrative. 
Even as a young child, I was skeptical and suspicious of any persons presented to me as any kind of authority or expert. I somehow knew that their job was to keep me on the well-paved narrative track, rather than allowing me to go off-road and continue to ask inconvenient questions and to possibly cause others to deviate with me, lol. I knew this.
At a young age, I was put into a "gifted child" program at school. It was nothing more than a program to put restraints on young minds that had already rejected and found fault with the mainstream, what they termed "socially acceptable" back then.
Consequently, I started my adult life with a ged, and not much else.
Today, I am the plant manager for a Midwestern biofuel company. I raised my family, and have previously done work for a defense contract company that put me on Air Force flightlines, with clearance. I saw the YF-22 Raptor before Newt G did. 
I struggled, but made my way without the support of the mainstream.
My lifelong hobby is exploring wilderness areas and artifact hunting, and identifying what I think are remains of ancient cultures, mostly in Nebraska and South Dakota, my home state. 
Am currently working in Iowa. In Des Moines, many mudflood evidences remain. I'll get some pics soon and post them.


----------



## mr. crow (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello All!

I’m new to these ideas. After decades of reading obscure conspiracy stuff too. Talk about hidden, holy shit.


----------



## BStankman (Jan 1, 2021)

SurfDakota said:


> At a young age, I was put into a "gifted child" program at school. It was nothing more than a program to put restraints on young minds that had already rejected and found fault with the mainstream, what they termed "socially acceptable" back then.



You are in good company here.  You will find many of us are underachieving survivors of gifted and talented school programs.
We discovered this on accident during the forum downtime with a informal poll.  It seems like more than a coincidence that so many of us ended up in the same place.


----------



## Vinnie (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi all. I'm fascinated by the whole Tartaria thing and I'm here to find out more about this world-changing theory. I heard good things about stolenhistory.net in my previous research, but from what I saw, it disappeared. Glad to see y'all are back. I probably won't post much. I do more reading than posting but it's a pleasure to be here!


----------



## CryptoDvK (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Guys, I’m from the Netherlands. Have been watching JonLevi channel a lot. He mentioned the forum. Gonna love browsing the forum for info. This is a great extra piece of the puzzle for the quest for the truth.


----------



## prometheus (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, I am Prometheus , truth seeker from Poland. 38 years old based in south-western polish city - Wroclaw. 
I work as a programmer, play piano, compose electronic music . I was a member of old - stolenhistory.org forum since mid 2019 , but I read this forum since 2018.. well that's all - I made longer introduction on first forum and now is late soo ... I will end here . Welcome everyone


----------



## SurfDakota (Jan 4, 2021)

BStankman said:


> SurfDakota said:
> 
> 
> > At a young age, I was put into a "gifted child" program at school. It was nothing more than a program to put restraints on young minds that had already rejected and found fault with the mainstream, what they termed "socially acceptable" back then.
> ...


That's me, lol. Underachieving survivor. I've pretty much had to do it the hard way, without that degree. Didn't even graduate hs. I was just so done with it. Got a ged and put my boots on.
I eventually got a year of votech in, and got hired by a defense contractor. And from there I just started picking up skills, and never stopped. 
At around 50, I started setting up and booking shows for my nephew's band here in Des Moines, then bought a bunch of DMX stage lighting and learned how to program all that. 
I found my way here like many others, because no matter our differences, we all know and sense that something just ain't right out there. 
The important part is knowing that you and the others are out there, knowing that one is not alone in this. 
We think, we question, we kick it around as a group. But we don't have to do it alone.


----------



## Sovereine (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello good people,  So glad to see this site back up. I was a lurker on the old site for about a year before it ended; I think I found it perhaps after randomly seeing a Jon Levi video and learning about Mudflood theory... I love learning about all of this. I've been inspired by the Anastasia / Ringing Cedars books... she references how civilization is much older than generally accepted and that at one point, humanity had messed things up on earth so much that survivors had to take to ships in the sky for many years to wait for the earth to heal (strangely like the premise of the tv show, The 100 !). Other gems regarding our history in those books, too.

 In any case I'm on the West Coast of the USA but looking to move to a redstate, where people seem to have a little more sense regarding personal freedoms. 

Here's to humanity waking up to our power and sovereignty and knowing that governments serve the people, not the other way around.


----------



## Golden Stag (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new member, originally hailing from Hungary, now residing in Canada. I've stumbled upon SH.org recently as part of my ongoing research to attempt to peer through the fog of lies that has been constructed and sold to us Hungarians as our origin story. As such, I'm particularly interested in Scythian culture and history, and the Tartary threads were my initial point of contact with this forum. I've explored the forum a bit more since then, and while I'm skeptical about some of the theories I've encountered, I like the constructive and open nature of this community that is not as weighed down by the official narrative as most of academia seems to be, so I signed up to take part of some of the discussions.

I'd like to thank contributors of the past, present and future for all the research you've done (regardless of how your theories have panned out), and the administrators for creating and maintaining this community.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 5, 2021)

BStankman said:


> SurfDakota said:
> 
> 
> > At a young age, I was put into a "gifted child" program at school. It was nothing more than a program to put restraints on young minds that had already rejected and found fault with the mainstream, what they termed "socially acceptable" back then.
> ...



Welcome new members!
I was not in a gifted program in school, I was in the principal's office for crimes.
A "C" student. A heretic. And proud of it.


----------



## someBEE (Jan 5, 2021)

hey there.
Im from USSR and im just interesting of real history of our world. Im new here.


----------



## Vikkibee (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, 
I am VIkki and I’m from West Sussex in the Uk. I am so happy to be here as I love learning the truth. 
Tartaria bought me here after falling down a rabbit hole of everything is fake...
I would be really interested if anybody could tell me about Arudel is West Sussex (the real story) it’s right by the river Arun, has an amazing castle which is still lived in by the Duke or Norfolk and is in spitting distance of Arundel Cathedral which is by far a very good Tartarian building. I’m also keen to know more about brick built water towers as I’m sure I know of a couple which are Tartarin style but as they are often out on a limb Im not clear on how they fall into the story. 

Happy researching.


----------



## sleepy (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello, I was a long time lurker of the previous forum from word of mouth, and eventually was spurred to get an account there since I wanted to share insight into what my grandma (in her 90s) would tell me about what she learned (or didn't) growing up. I didn't post much but I enjoy digging through all the content, it's incredibly thought provoking. So thank you to everyone who contributes in the topics and discussion for us readers.

I think I find all the physical tangible stuff most interesting - the maps, the geological changes, the weird sculptures and buildings and all the mystery surrounding the "ancient" civilizations.


----------



## Degeneration (Jan 8, 2021)

BStankman said:


> SurfDakota said:
> 
> 
> > At a young age, I was put into a "gifted child" program at school. It was nothing more than a program to put restraints on young minds that had already rejected and found fault with the mainstream, what they termed "socially acceptable" back then.
> ...



I believe this is because we are in the small segment of the population capable of seeing these things. People with our brain type that are successful and/or very invested in the system have a much harder time seeing around those mental "walls" that are used to prevent people from seeing the truth of things. 

There are also a lot of very smart people without that urge, that driving "need" to know, or without the motivation to follow certain ideas regardless of political and social capital. 

Basically, most people want to fit in, and the extent to which people are programmed these days is shocking, when you see how overwhelming it Is.

There are so many things that exist in society MAINLY to direct and control people with higher IQs, by surrounding them w ideas to follow, or peaking curiosities w false rabbit holes.

Everyone of us should remember the majority of "conspiracy theories" are misinformation designed to waste our time and trap our mental energy in rabbitholes and lies.


----------



## WambliWashte (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello everyone. 
I am not an old forum member, so new here. But nevertheless happy to have made it here. 
Where to start.. I found SH just a week ago after a few weeks of intense "Tartarian" info hunt. But that's not where it started. More then 25 years ago, a Native Canadian chief asked me a question, "Where does all the power in the world lie?" and set me off reading Z. Sitchin books. 
Native creation stories have always fascinated me most, knowing that they have always been passed in the Oral way, but where I came from(Belgium) there was no real creation stories to be shared about where the Belgae came from..

Internet was maybe only starting back then, so info was sparse, unlike now! and early 2000 it was the books of V.Megre that aroused some deep questions and set me further, this time to look into the Ved Rus and their history and I believe there is a connection between the Ved-Rus and Tartarians.

What really got ice clear is how His-Tory is really a weapon of Control, as Religion and a few more. To shed light in that darkness, to break trough those walls thrown up between Mankind and what we really are is a quest. I am happy to be part. I may not be the very practical thinker as in making really good posts on certain topics. I am more like the Eagle, soaring high in the sky, to keep the eagle view and keeping a feeling of direction! So much to learn!! Bless you all


----------



## SurfDakota (Jan 10, 2021)

WambliWashte said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am not an old forum member, so new here. But nevertheless happy to have made it here.
> Where to start.. I found SH just a week ago after a few weeks of intense "Tartarian" info hunt. But that's not where it started. More then 25 years ago, a Native Canadian chief asked me a question, "Where does all the power in the world lie?" and set me off reading Z. Sitchin books.
> Native creation stories have always fascinated me most, knowing that they have always been passed in the Oral way, but where I came from(Belgium) there was no real creation stories to be shared about where the Belgae came from..
> ...


I noticed that your user name is in Lakota, nice! I recognize that right away, being semi-fluent, lol. I'm putting HOKAHE on my new plates this year (old style, no y). 
I'm from SD, and sweated with my Pine Ridge brothers, and some from Standing Rock. That's my "home-dirt" up there, and when my job is done here I'll be returning home. Can't wait to sweat this modern culture out of me, and be back to the real earth again. Gonna take a pile of hot rocks to get the stink off, lol.
Welcome to the site, I'm pretty new here too. I've found the climate here to be friendly and intelligent, open minded and real. I have been welcomed here myself, and I now extend a warm welcome to you bro.
Mitakuye Oyasin!


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 10, 2021)

Its really wonderful to have Native Americans here. We need your input.
Taŋyáŋ yahí


----------



## WambliWashte (Jan 11, 2021)

SurfDakota said:


> WambliWashte said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone.
> ...


My second name is Lakota, yes. 
And the name was given in special manner, not just taken for the fancy... But I am not Lakota, but have been involved so to say.
For many that might mean reasons to start arguing, I do hope that here we can stay void of that and use our energy in more creative ways, to come to understanding of Truth as a whole.
And I do believe that Native people on Global level have a very important input in matters of History. Specially those that still hold their Creation stories alive by means of oral traditions. The oral traditions only way of survival was trough precisely passing the knowledge without altering. Books might seem great, and could be great, but the obvious falsifications is what makes loss of truth very much present. 
Many Natives around the world in their Creation Stories relate to their Ancestors coming from the Stars. 
I believe the Parasites have done great work at destroying all evidence that leads to the Stars!


----------



## mj1913 (Jan 12, 2021)

Very glad to have the site back again!


----------



## RegainingTheBalance (Jan 14, 2021)

*Hi, I'm new to this forum!*

New to this forum, but some of my work in not new to the forum. My name it Matt, and I am the researcher behind the youtube channel "Regaining The Balance", just like my profile name. I research the Humanities in general, as we all do, but I focus on alternative viewpoints of history, religions, culture, etc. 

I had an entire thread created from my videos about two translated books describing the devastating flood of Rome. The original forum had a great thread, that I couldn't access at that time, in my part 2 video I even covered the thread a bit. So thank you to all the people who posted and had such a great conversation giving me more clues to the research!

I look forward to being part of various interesting conversations!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Renn (Jan 15, 2021)

Lurker too, Astral and lucid dreamer putting my life back together in loops  

Hello  Good to meet you all


----------



## John Wick (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi guys. I was a member from the stolenhistory.org I thought you all went offline. It sucked. Just found you guy by accident on reddit. It just made my day.


----------



## TimHonks (Jan 17, 2021)

Lurked in the old site for a bit.  Only found it from some Swedish anon on /pol/ and it seemed like this site was everything I was trying to find on /pol/ but without a lot of the crap.  Mostly interested in Moloch worship/Prisca Theologia/Tartaria and other hidden civilizations/Biblical stuff.


----------



## serg_jew (Jan 17, 2021)

Good day quite a long time interested in the hidden history, but your forum came by chance on the link hoping to learn something new


----------



## tequilashooter (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello new user here, got interested in Tartaria related subjects to register here.


----------



## skord (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi all ? 

I'm new.  I am looking forward to browsing the site and immersing myself into some good reading, sharing info and learning more from others.

Skord


----------



## luddite (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome @skord . Thanks for jumping straight into being a patron also - that is amazing! All support is appreciated greatly!


TimHonks said:


> Only found it from some Swedish anon on /pol/ and it seemed like this site was everything I was trying to find on /pol/ but without a lot of the crap.



I think you will find many are alike in that regard! Welcome!


----------



## freygeist (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi my name is Fabian, and im from Germany. Looking forward to reveal some great mysteries!


----------



## luddite (Jan 23, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Hi my name i Fabian, and im from Germany. Looking forward to reveal some great mysteries!


Welcome, there is a German forum also containing many thread translations and original content.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello everyone! I am from Russia, Yekaterinburg. I am not satisfied with the traditional history of the textbooks. Seeking the truth, that's why I'm here. I apologize for mistakes, I am writing through a translator.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 23, 2021)

Wolf said:


> Hello everyone! I am from Russia, Yekaterinburg. I am not satisfied with the traditional history of the textbooks. Seeking the truth, that's why I'm here. I apologize for mistakes, I am writing through a translator.


Welcome, the city you inhabit has come up a few times here.


----------



## WarrenH (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi, 

I found SH when researching into mud floods & Tartaria and have found the wide range of topics discussed on here so interesting. I'm looking forward to learning so much more.


----------



## GuyFromTacoma (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello everyone! 

I was very much a lurker of the old forum and think it is/was one of the most interesting websites around. 

Tatary, mud flood, great reset, US civil war are some of my most favourite topics. 

Thanks to all the posters for the quality and interesting topics.


----------



## cmgtech2525 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi folks.  Chris here.  Was on the old site for a while but switched devices and forgot my pw.  After that no pw reset was issued and I even tried to create a new a account.  Didn’t happen.  Things started to get weird on the site.  And gone.   But I must say I read the old site so much.   You see.  I commuted 5 hrs a day and out of that, 3.5Hrs was  sitting on the train reading stolen history. At least for over a year maybe 2.    It’s was awesome. Thank you
And thank you for letting me on this site.   Hopefully I will contribute to this site but as on the other I was only lurking.  Love the photos of the electric cars and car companies.  18xx fax machines and scanner.   I can go on.  But when the site crashed.  Darn. all that stuff gone.   I used a lot of the data when speaking with someone trying to lift their veil.  I love the electric car companies Flyer with a list of them and even a hotel for cars.  I tell so many about it and even show them the photos.  I am trying to get peoples veils lifted and the Stolen history site gave me some of the tools I need.  I hope more people discover/awake.  
I found the old site researching mud flood.   And if I was to write something it might be about blockchain/bitcoin.  Idk.   Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all! I am from Russia, from Yekaterinburg. I am not satisfied with traditional textbook history. In search of the truth, that's why I'm here. I apologize for the mistakes, I write through an interpreter.


----------



## anothertime (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello, just a lurker, never had an account on the old site, interested in history.


----------



## Incognita (Jan 29, 2021)

Long time Australian lurker! Found the old forum back in 2018/19 while doing research into my family history (1800's) which evidently lead into exploring various fringe topics that didn't quite make sense paired with my high school "education". 
Have had a lifelong interest in mythology, folklore, astrology, religion, symbolism and medicine and the historical narrative woven throughout. 
When the forum went awol in 2020 I was devastated at the loss of such an incredible community and resource. So pleased to have stumbled on this revived site with much of the content restored.


----------



## Joe montana (Jan 29, 2021)

Jon Levi have brought me back on this forum. Actually I have finished To read thé document about Ionic water that ive found really mind blowing. 
An old indian story  tell that before entering this material world thé child know every thing about life like an omniscient god. But in order To learn life here he must forget everything about this magnificence . So we are. And I think people of this blog may be on thé path of discovering and living paradise again. Thé heart is our home


----------



## MeatPlow (Jan 30, 2021)

Was a member on the old forum. Only made a few posts. It appears I was attempting to make a post when the ship sank. Be lurking here a bit and decided to register.


----------



## luddite (Jan 30, 2021)

Incognita said:


> Long time Australian lurker! Found the old forum back in 2018/19 while doing research into my family history (1800's) which evidently lead into exploring various fringe topics that didn't quite make sense paired with my high school "education".
> Have had a lifelong interest in mythology, folklore, astrology, religion, symbolism and medicine and the historical narrative woven throughout.
> When the forum went awol in 2020 I was devastated at the loss of such an incredible community and resource. So pleased to have stumbled on this revived site with much of the content restored.


Welcome Aussie!


Joe montana said:


> Jon Levi have brought me back on this forum. Actually I have finished To read thé document about Ionic water that ive found really mind blowing.
> An old indian story  tell that before entering this material world thé child know every thing about life like an omniscient god. But in order To learn life here he must forget everything about this magnificence . So we are. And I think people of this blog may be on thé path of discovering and living paradise again. Thé heart is our home


A very interesting Indian story. Welcome!


MeatPlow said:


> Was a member on the old forum. Only made a few posts. It appears I was attempting to make a post when the ship sank. Be lurking here a bit and decided to register.


Maybe you cause it all ??


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome all new members!
I urge everyone to post threads and replies with pictures as well as text.
On SH, pictures are worth a million words, not just a thousand. I believe people will remember details better with an image to cement it into their minds.
Thanks!


----------



## MeatPlow (Jan 31, 2021)

luddite said:


> Incognita said:
> 
> 
> > Long time Australian lurker! Found the old forum back in 2018/19 while doing research into my family history (1800's) which evidently lead into exploring various fringe topics that didn't quite make sense paired with my high school "education".
> ...



Funny thing is that I made a post on Blank Slate Technology. Wiped the slate clean it seems.


----------



## Tribe Of Yahudah (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello all,

I'm a lurker from the old forums, because of my interests in Tartaria, mud floods  and matriarchal history. The knowledge I gained from SH.org was invaluable and I searched for the site one day, and POOF, it was gone! I'm an Aquarian, a natural truth seeker, and this is the Age of Aquarius, so I'm hoping to gain even more knowledge and understanding from the new forum. Btw, what DID happen to the old forum, KD, and the old threads? Anyway, its nice to be back amongst old (and new) comrades.


----------



## Bull Of Seven Combats (Feb 2, 2021)

Greetings from the Great Plains. I found the old forum at a pivotal moment in my life. I had already found myself with many questions that I never thought I would have answers for. Then one day on reddit, I tried a random subreddit. It was r/CulturalLayer, and I quickly found SH. The forum reshaped my view on everything. I was very disappointed when it was removed, but I knew it was inevitable. I thought all that information was gone forever. I’m thankful that this new site put together.

I am interested in all of the topics on the forum. Scythia, resets, Tartaria, ancient religion and the history of my ancestors, the Celts of Orkney and the Choctaw. I seek truth from the old ones. We have erased every connection to our history, and true honest research and exploration is the way to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 2, 2021)

anothertime said:


> Hello, just a lurker, never had an account on the old site, interested in history.


I hope you contribute sometimes too in the future, we need more aussie input. ,?


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 2, 2021)

Looking forward to some intelligent discussions, specifically around memory-holed history. Thanks everyone


----------



## flyingmint (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi  I am interest in history and different sight of view in everything ~ 
I hope I can see things more wider
Thanks


----------



## Matrix Traveller (Feb 4, 2021)

Greetings to all members. 

Studied modern history back in the late 1970's. In mid-1990's became curious about pagan origins of Christianity through Zeitgeist movie and books. Magazines with alternative views on history, religion, science were an ongoing source for asking deeper questions about reality. 

An internet search must have brought me to this site in recent months. The notion of altered historical records seemed quite fascinating. Like a mystery to be solved collectively. Actually impressed by the depth of knowledge shared here on various unusual topics. Look forward to adding some thoughts along the way.


----------



## MgvdT (Feb 4, 2021)

CryptoDvK said:


> Hi Guys, I’m from the Netherlands. Have been watching JonLevi channel a lot. He mentioned the forum. Gonna love browsing the forum for info. This is a great extra piece of the puzzle for the quest for the truth.


Goed bezig ;-)


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi all. I am a lurker also, having haunted this site as well as Phillip D, John Levi, UAP, FEB, Quantum of Conscience, probably the "usual" route, reversed, and now deeper into the "gnostic" side now with Flat Earth Paradise and well, basically, trying to turn my knowledge into some answers now. I was a Brian Austin Lambert (BAL btw) 33 (freemason) spin-off; I found him before mudflood, sort of a reversal, but a good foundation for learning about the reset earth.

I am now studying Hopi Prophesies, because Ancient History (and not-so-ancient) is a spiritual journey, a reconnecting to find that we were all once spiritual.

I believe we may well be in Revelation 20, and as such can expect just about anything but the truth. I also believe we are the probable inheritors this time. I don't think the earth gets destroyed this time. I think it will change. I think the NPCs of the earth will vanish, and they are far more plentiful than us.

The earth is flat where we live on it. I see the sun move and can't remember what it was like to believe the version of cosmology I grew up with. I see, and clearly. And friends, I am as sick to my stomach as I am amazed and hope the higher vibrations will sustain me. Who are we. Who?

So there I am, encapsulated. I am glad this home of knowledge still exists.

Happy Hunting

“For in much wisdom is much grief, and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow."


----------



## Oracle (Feb 5, 2021)

Dan in Phoenix said:


> Hi all. I am a lurker also, having haunted this site as well as Phillip D, John Levi, UAP, FEB, Quantum of Conscience, probably the "usual" route, reversed, and now deeper into the "gnostic" side now with Flat Earth Paradise and well, basically, trying to turn my knowledge into some answers now. I was a Brian Austin Lambert (BAL btw) 33 (freemason) spin-off; I found him before mudflood, sort of a reversal, but a good foundation for learning about the reset earth.
> 
> I am now studying Hopi Prophesies, because Ancient History (and not-so-ancient) is a spiritual journey, a reconnecting to find that we were all once spiritual.
> 
> ...


I do hope you do a thread on the hopi prophesies from your research , I for one would be interested.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 5, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Dan in Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I am a lurker also, having haunted this site as well as Phillip D, John Levi, UAP, FEB, Quantum of Conscience, probably the "usual" route, reversed, and now deeper into the "gnostic" side now with Flat Earth Paradise and well, basically, trying to turn my knowledge into some answers now. I was a Brian Austin Lambert (BAL btw) 33 (freemason) spin-off; I found him before mudflood, sort of a reversal, but a good foundation for learning about the reset earth.
> ...


My plan exactly


----------



## Oracle (Feb 5, 2021)

Love your avatar by the way ! ?


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 5, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Dan in Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I am a lurker also, having haunted this site as well as Phillip D, John Levi, UAP, FEB, Quantum of Conscience, probably the "usual" route, reversed, and now deeper into the "gnostic" side now with Flat Earth Paradise and well, basically, trying to turn my knowledge into some answers now. I was a Brian Austin Lambert (BAL btw) 33 (freemason) spin-off; I found him before mudflood, sort of a reversal, but a good foundation for learning about the reset earth.
> ...


Yes, I am not quite ready. Everything of import we are seeing is there. The NPCs, the glitches in reality, the spiderwebs in the sky. The great purifier, the Red Kachina, will arrive and the soulless ones will vanish before our eyes. I pray its all true.


Oracle said:


> Love your avatar by the way ! ?


Yes I love this dog. he says WTH!! LOL!


----------



## enthusiast (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello, I am enthusiast. I live in Ukraine and I ask you to forgive in advance because I do not speak English well enough.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 6, 2021)

enthusiast said:


> Hello, I am enthusiast. I live in Ukraine and I ask you to forgive in advance because I do not speak English well enough.



You have many old buildings there and they want to keep Ukraine under stress and hidden from the world. Any idea why? Any idea what is so special about that land and it's people? Do you have traditions of resets, etc.? Hope you can translate. Thanks.


----------



## Olena Volyanska (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello. My acquaintance with alternative history began with acquaintance with the New Chronology of Fomenko and Nosovsky. Then there were filled cities, engravings of Piranesi, the flat earth and here we go. I'm confused. None of my family and friends understand me. I hope to find like-minded people here. Thank you all and good luck


----------



## enthusiast (Feb 6, 2021)

Dan in Phoenix said:


> You have many old buildings there and they want to keep Ukraine under stress and hidden from the world. Any idea why?


I think one part of the population wants to turn Ukraine into Venezuela, another part wants to turn it into, say, New Zealand.


Dan in Phoenix said:


> Any idea what is so special about that land and it's people?


I confess, I do not see anything special in Ukrainians. There are good ones and bad ones. Just like everywhere else.


Dan in Phoenix said:


> Do you have traditions of resets, etc.?


Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the terminology at the moment. What do you mean, "a traditions of resets"?


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 6, 2021)

enthusiast said:


> Dan in Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > You have many old buildings there and they want to keep Ukraine under stress and hidden from the world. Any idea why?
> ...



I think if you did you would know. Mudflooded buildings, stories, depictions. All of my years Ukraine has been politically oppressed, and before that ruthlessly starved, frozen out, and THEN the woes of the past three decades, the explosions, political situation, intrigue and STILL the people remain with some semblence of self-rule. From an American perspective, I have to sometimes wonder why Ukraine is the center of so much. And how in the world you have survived. Or is all my info wrong? I admire Ukranians greatly. There is a Ukranian church down my street. I used to do contract work for them. Friendly, keep their word, and the men gather in the back to drink. They keep to themselves pretty much, they have a strong community in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 6, 2021)

enthusiast said:


> Hello, I am enthusiast. I live in Ukraine and I ask you to forgive in advance because I do not speak English well enough.


Hello. You speak or at least write it much better than I do Ukranian. You'll like it here on the whole we are all quite friendly and you bring a way to find out about the real Ukraine and that is most welcome.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 7, 2021)

Dan in Phoenix said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Dan in Phoenix said:
> ...


Synchronicity I should log in and see the alert to your post just now. Just before that, I landed on the following quote by chance while not looking for hopi information on the net at the time of 11:11am ? 


> “We have been telling the people that this is the Eleventh Hour, now you must go back and tell the people that this is the Hour. And there are things to be considered . . .
> 
> Where are you living?
> 
> ...



Sorry @dreamtime , I won't continue this conversation in this thread.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 7, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Dan in Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...


I have also listened to Bancaya. I am going to drive to the reservation. I wanted to wait but this interest is awesome. Everyone will be surprised I promise. Okay, sorry. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Ivalon Olga (Feb 7, 2021)

Greetings, everyone.
I'm new here. The site has taken me over.
I've read two threads carefully.
I'm a researcher myself. I can add a piece of the puzzle.
Signed up.
Very glad I got here, already found a lot of interesting things.
The history is of course twisted.
I believe that history can be restored.
To anticipate the future, to be prepared for its challenges, one must know the past.


----------



## Krystalenergy (Feb 9, 2021)

Heard about SH on john levi videos and wanted to check it out because I really like John's content and I have always felt the no matter wht none of the things I've ever looked into has added up.Now tht the rate things are speeding up and getting more tyrannical I fig it's time to collaborate with like people and try to discover truth uncover faulse hoods and make a new future for the youth


----------



## Davio (Feb 9, 2021)

I am very glad to see this site return, I was quite sad to think of what was lost on .net.  i was not a member or contributer before, but have registered and may even think of contributing in some small way if I feel the spirit move me.

Cheers to all.


----------



## kkup (Feb 9, 2021)

realm discoverer


----------



## piotrc (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello, I am a lurker here and lurked on the old forum too! Looking for inspiration and truth. Many thanks!


----------



## djose (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello, seekers!
I came here on the recommendation of an alternative history researcher I know. I am interested in:
- Slavic protocivilization that existed on Earth over 7,500 years ago;
- Underground cities located all over the world;
- Antarctica;
- Technology that is more than 150 years old, especially for atmospheric electricity
- alien civilizations;
- Old maps and engravings that are more than 150 years old.


----------



## Neslos19 (Feb 11, 2021)

Chince said:


> Hi everyone.
> I came from the old forums and have primarily been a lurker for most of my time here. I honestly cant remember how I found this place, but I would guess that I was around for about a year or so before the last site went 'poof'. For now I mainly plan to just keep absorbing content\lurking, but I definitely will be contributing if I can find something of value to offer
> 
> -What interests me the most about stolen history?
> ...


Heard about this forum from Reddit and am here to explore and learn.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Hello. You speak or at least write it much better than I do Ukranian. You'll like it here on the whole we are all quite friendly and you bring a way to find out about the real Ukraine and that is most welcome.



The post was in Russian originally, I have translated it into english. Maybe it takes away the meaning of the post referencing the language barrier.

To all new members, generally we recommend translating your posts with a service like deepl.com from your mother tongue into english.


----------



## Nancy Vernon (Feb 14, 2021)

VKTR said:


> Hi everyone. I lurked the old forums but didn't make an account. I have a particular interest in lost civilizations and human history. I think I found the forum through researching Tartary.


Hi my name is Nancy and I recently joined this forum. I am currently on a quest to learn more about ancient civilizations that have been erased or painted over by the hidden controlling dynasties of our modern world. I discovered this forum while searching info. regarding world cataclysms that may explain a catalyst event or events leading to the mud floods.  I look forward to participating in this forum


----------



## hellojett (Feb 15, 2021)

I thoroughly enjoy reading these posts. I do not normally write online, I was born as an observer rather than a participator. Although, I do occasionally find things that people might have interesting things to say about.


----------



## TrangoSpackler (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure if this is where you wanted my "How did I get here" info but I came to SH by way of YT Mudflood videos and such. Very interesting and I will be more prone to lurk than post.

Keep up the good work here; very thought provoking material.


----------



## pivencloward (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello. Long time student of history and philosophy. I found this forum when I was researching American Civil War.  I am looking answers for if and how has the Civil War been faked by mainline history.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Feb 16, 2021)

pivencloward said:


> Hello. Long time student of history and philosophy. I found this forum when I was researching American Civil War.  I am looking answers for if and how has the Civil War been faked by mainline history.


This was a pretty good one. Welcome aboard!


_View: https://youtu.be/2KOhJq3enSY_


----------



## adamkus (Feb 16, 2021)

The realization that, literally everything they say, is a lie. The sky is the limit in the discovery of truth. Unlimited potential. Also, former PSYOP soldier, so versed in propaganda. Sveiki!


----------



## thegrayghost (Feb 20, 2021)

whaaaaat?! the forums back!?
i was a relatively new comer before it disappeared and there has seriously been a void in my onlin-ing experience since that tragic day it just ceased to exist. 
I have had years worth of images, documents, videos, ideas, questions, answers, suggestions  that just sat disorganized and neglected until i found the forum. a group of people who welcome and fundamentally encourage being wrong, in the best way possible. unlike reddit or twitter where any thought that questions or suggests history could not only have more than one viewpoint but that could be completely incorrect resulted in immediate put downs and character attacks. Stolenhistory forum users had an unspoken consensus that because we all already know the established mainstream version of history there is no reason to argue that point allowing only new thoughts and ideas to develop and grow through contribution from anyone's and everyone's theories(based on some form of credible content). The forum finally gave a reason to get my lazy-ass to keep an organized collection of the digital content i find and to better keep a written record of those random late night off the wall concepts as to develop into theories and more dots to connect knowing there were actually people that would appreciate, encourage, and build off them.
Much appreciation to those who have revitalized the forum and work to keep it going. I hope those who have or find they do enjoy the site to make that donation, im sure the upkeep on a forum site can be very time consuming. I think forums like this given the current state of society and the world has never been more important. Not only is it a place people can go to try and make sense of whats happening it should be obvious to a group like this that we are currently watching history being stolen in real time. So not only is it important to reflect on histories stolen we should also make an effort to record current events that are already being presented in a distorted and inverted way. The more creative and critical we can be when viewing the past the easier and clearer viewing the present becomes and the more encouraging it is to look into the future.  
-Andrew, thegrayghost


----------



## bbulz (Feb 21, 2021)

Greetings from New Zealand. Very happy to be able to read all these amazing things on here.


----------



## fbloise (Feb 22, 2021)

Great to have this back, loved the content!


----------



## Joemcgee (Feb 23, 2021)

>Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.

I am a blockchain programmer researching for a new project.  I discovered the forum through 4chan; just a lurker in the old one (why I want blockchain data persistence for this).  I've always been one of those ancient aliens, Atlantis, star-gate fans and I'm interested in stolen history as its incentivized many passionate people to contextualise our historical texts by crowdsourcing; a quantum leap in the provenance of man to the keen eye.

Now what incentive structures could be devised to compensate your efforts and encourage new sources to come out of the woodwork.

Godspeed


----------



## Crowquill84 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello to all, 
 I'm pleased to join your community. I have always had an interest in discovering knowledge about our past. 

I've been turned onto the ideas about Tartarian history, mudflood, past resets, and our current one for a of couple years now.

I've spent most of my life exploring many rabbitholes ranging from our worlds religious, philosophical traditions, the esoteric / occult, history, and whatever could help me to better understand humanity. 

Of course there is the realm of conspiracy. I've heard I all, and mostly try to focus on things that are on the positive side. I suppose our lost history may fall under that umbrella. 

I think we are basically a race with amnesia, that has forgotten our past. It would only take few generations to completely rewrite history anyway. Propaganda is strong in the world now. 

Well I hope that is a proper introduction. 
I look forward to learning, and growing with the community. 

     -Malcolm


----------



## Quest2Question (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello dear friends!
I have been a long, long time reader of the original SH forum. Naturally, I was a big fan of KD’s work.
I never posted nor commented myself though.
About 11 years ago I realized that the world that is presented to us differs a whole lot from our objective reality.
This realization led to a never ending rabbit hole digging session.
This session resulted in me uncovering fascinating things stretching over many topics.
My wish is to share my discoveries and realizations through my own channel on YouTube (and other less censoring platforms) and through livestreams.
Right now I’m working on turning that wish into reality!
I originate from the Black Sea area and believe to have a deep connection with Scythia and Tartaria.
English is my third language, I speak Russian and Dutch as well.
Dreamtime (and anyone who assisted you), I am immensely grateful for your effort to preserve the treasure cove of knowledge that was the original SH forum.
I admire you greatly!
I look forward to contributing to this wonderful community instead of lurking from the shadows like I have done until now.
Thank you for having me!


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello, I`m just bachelor of archives.
Love music, buildings and handmade, sculpures, old papers-photos-images.


----------



## redheadmom8 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, everyone. Oh, where to start? I began to question the narrative about eight years ago when I did a deep dive into the history of the American education system and realized it was instituted for indoctrination purposes. 

Over time, I began to research many different topics, including giants, the mudfloods, Tartaria, resets, etc. These topics have brought history and science to life in a way school never did.

I used to browse the old site but never registered. I found it through JonLevi videos and am so thankful I did.


----------



## ANSK (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am a new member. Saw this forum on facebook. Look`s interesting. Love to learn more about our history. Thank you.


----------



## Tudor (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello, I was a member of .org before. different screenname though. From Bulgaria I am. It is good place to be, but I see that I have insufficient privileges' to post on some topics which I do not understand - why?


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 5, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> hello. i am finally posting here, a place i need and am so fascinated by, after three years of both org and net , because i wont live in fear. if its a honeytrap, if they can track me, come and get me. if there are others who want to resist this new abnormal, please message me.
> 
> im your huckleberry



Welcome. What we are all doing here is some form of resistance already - creating a place where we can collaborate and discover our true past. Everyone can join and contribute, there's no limit about what can be imagined or thought of, and no pre-defined outcome.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 5, 2021)

Tudor said:


> Hello, I was a member of .org before. different screenname though. From Bulgaria I am. It is good place to be, but I see that I have insufficient privileges' to post on some topics which I do not understand - why?



Welcome back! I made you a trusted user so you should have all necessary privileges now.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 6, 2021)

Quest2Question said:


> Dreamtime (and anyone who assisted you), I am immensely grateful for your effort to preserve the treasure cove of knowledge that was the original SH forum.



Thanks, most of the credit actually goes to @luddite and @pushamaku, they did most of the work of bringing the forum back.


----------



## Buffy History Slayer (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello I am shy


----------



## luddite (Mar 7, 2021)

Buffy History Slayer said:


> Hello I am shy


Hello "I am shy" and welcome


----------



## evulhero (Mar 14, 2021)

hey, i found this website while researching the babcock runabout EV, it's weird that i hadn't found this earlier! forum looks promising!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't claim to be 'awake', on a mission to re-educate the world about anything or to have any particular agenda. I have some information that I might like to share and opinions - of course, we all have opinions.

I have never been a member of the previous and now revived forum. I appreciate some of the posts on this new forum and I may like to contribute to them.


----------



## Calidea (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys. I first heard about the forum, when the cataclysm happened, and I started reading about topics on the Discord server, which I found intriguing. I registered this account back then, when the server migrated back to the new forum, but only now decided to start reading more of the content.

I'm really interested in mud flood, but really, any alternative history theory is something I'll find exciting.

Have a nice day! ?


----------



## Sigian (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello all,

I have been following SH old and new for a long time, always lurking, never saying much because like so many other forums and places, an echo chamber can be formed.  However on SH old and new, that echo chamber seems to be shattered and rebuilt quite a bit, adjusted and rearranged according to new information found/recieved/given.  

There are a few threads amongst that I have still found to be echo chambers and deflect or sometimes close to insulting others because of their opinions or ideas, no matter the proof given.  This is so few and far in between though that it still doesn't interrupt the integrity of SH.  

I apologize as I mean to insult none, just to point out something from personal observations.

As is everything you all do here, point out sources, give personal obervations, and what fragments we have of actual history we share with others.  This is an important thing because if we don't keep these things current then they will be buried even deeper by those that do not want the truth to be known.

I myself travel with my family for a living, working for a company that sends me wherever they have work.  Getting to see much more of just the country I live in, shows me how much that really is or isn't actually happening according to the official narrative.  

There are many things I would like to say and put out there, and maybe as time goes on I will do so, for now though I will continue to lurk and watch.  Though as it may seem obvious, I need to post once here to reply to other goings on, so I might be saying more sooner than later as I had to type this bugger up.

And now that I have bored you all with my long winded-ness, I bid you adou for now.


----------



## pipton (Mar 17, 2021)

Though I've been reading SH for a couple years now (thanks to JonLevi), the desire to reply with what seems like relevant informatin to the new post 'The Lost Key', is what inspired me to finally register an account.  
Having gone through 'higher' education, it sure is nice to now be part of a community of free-thinkers piecing real knowledge together and trying to get to the bottom of where the hell we are and how and when we got here.  More and more it seems the most out-there ideas seem to be the most plausible. As intimidating as all this can be when first getting into it, at least it restores the sense of child-like mystery and humility in regard to the creation!


----------



## Oracle (Mar 17, 2021)

pipton said:


> Though I've been reading SH for a couple years now (thanks to JonLevi), the desire to reply with what seems like relevant informatin to the new post 'The Lost Key', is what inspired me to finally register an account.
> Having gone through 'higher' education, it sure is nice to now be part of a community of free-thinkers piecing real knowledge together and trying to get to the bottom of where the hell we are and how and when we got here.  More and more it seems the most out-there ideas seem to be the most plausible. As intimidating as all this can be when first getting into it, at least it restores the sense of child-like mystery and humility in regard to the creation!


Nicely said. Welcome Pipton. ?


----------



## Black Griffin (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi All... I came across the old site while doing some personal research on ancient history. 
I viewed the posts with great interest, especially those about the Tartarian civilization. To say that those posts opened up a whole new avenue of thought would be an understatement. 
I look forward to reading more of the excellent threads and information held in those threads,.with the hope I too will have something constructive to add at some stage. 

Black Griffin


----------



## eyes2see (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi there, I just heard about this forum today on a podcast, I think it was Grimerica. About a year ago I went down the  Tartaria/Mudflood rabbithole and have been fascinated ever since. Also it is great to connect with like-minded people online as I don't have many of those in my day-to-day life.


----------



## El Forastero (Mar 20, 2021)

I've been a quiet observer of this forum and briefly posted on the original before it went down.

I often find myself wanting to contribute to certain discussions but haven't had the ability to do so.

So here I am, I have long been skeptical of the official narrative in virtually every aspect of society and am heartened by the apparent increase in numbers of people who feel the same.

I was born, and currently live, in the North West of England.


----------



## Redbird (Mar 21, 2021)

I am new to the entirety of SH and am eager to learn all I can learn.  As others have stated, there is so much to learn out there and so much which has been hidden.  Thanks to the many people who have contributed and contribute their knowledge and information.  The truth is in the light.


----------



## nrkv (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi!
Discovered this content first on YT and decided to continue the exploration here.
I do appreciate thought-provoking concepts that make me grasp on new knowledge and ideas.
Thnx!


----------



## momentomori (Mar 24, 2021)

I briefly read the old forum before it went down and have been reading and enjoying much of the research on this new site.  

I came to this via an interest in stone masonry and historical building practices and not being satisfied at all with the narrative offered to us.   Gunnar Heinsohn's research opened my eyes to serious problems with the chronology of the first millennium AD, but the current state of the world has led me to re-evaluate all the beliefs I've held that reason down to simply _argumentum ab auctoritate_. I have also seen some things working in old buildings that leave me open to the more radical ideas about recent chronology (100-300 BP). I hope to contribute sometime when I'm less busy and more organized, perhaps even some field research. I feel like there is still much to do and many paths unexplored.


----------



## Aquamarine (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello everyone ! I have been an avid reader of the old forum and i am really happy to see it resurected here. I've been passionated about  history since early childhood . I grew up in Romania and i have  been surrounded and fascinated with  myths and legends around our area..I've always felt there was more than just fantasy in all these stories and the way they connect to the local toponyms.  I am fascinated with etymology and I belive the origins of words can reveal so much about the past.
I've never posted on the old forum , as I lack the time and the writing skills as non native English speaker, but I will try to contribute to the discussions here whenever I can.  I appreciate all the interesting research here and thank you all for the time and work you have invested in this forum.


----------



## RUNFROMTHECUBE (Mar 31, 2021)

Sup.  I found the old site when I typed 'Tartaria' into google after seeing a quick vid.  Look at my tw*tter, @RUNFROMTHECUBE, and you can see what kind of nutbar I am.  I love the articles here and I think the research is always intriguing.


----------



## Camille8 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi!
I'm relatively new to being aware of the great deceptions in our world, so for now I am mostly just reading and trying to soak up as much as I can. Maybe someday I will have something of value to share, but until then I will be here observing and thinking. Thanks to Jonlevi for finding this site.


----------



## Onlyzec (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, I came across this site after discovering the 1850 photo of san Francisco and seeing a guy on youtube jon levi go through the expositions. I'm just a history nut who loves questioning the past. Hope to share great history with you all!


----------



## AurielMuse (Apr 10, 2021)

I just discovered your website and the forum today. I wish I would have discovered it sooner.  I'm watching a You Tube playlist called Question the Narrative and she used your website in a video about questioning the World's Fairs.

Starting at a very young age I asked questions about everything.  As a child history was my least favorite subject. It was so boring and mainly about violence and war. As an adult, exploring the true history of the world is one of my favorite subjects. Reflecting back, I think I found history boring because I knew a lot of what I was taught wasn't true and didn't make any sense. It's a good thing I don't remember much of the fake history I was taught so I'm able to explore the real history with fresh eyes and an open mind.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello all! New to the forum which I recently discovered from someone mentioning it in the Ancient Origins group on Facebook. Being one who enjoys history in general, I decided to look it over and join, and so, here am I!


----------



## NPC#0 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello!

I am a lurker from the old days, and got confused to find this forum a bit different

Reading this Welcome To The New Stolenhistory Forum! 

I did not understand, did threads get permanently deleted? I remember around 2019 there were a few days of threads gone, but nothing of this sort.

I do have some threads saved from back then, if that helps.

I am also happy to see the staff members, to recognize some of them at least 

I want to thank you all for your posts which I had read, and mostly Korben Dallas, what an incredible person to find so many inconsistencies, and atop of that, share them as well, just unreal.


----------



## liamgrease (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello, I came here interested in what possibilities could lie in the past, I really stumbled upon this place because I saw it mentioned in a YouTube comment. Reading through a lot of the threads has kept me up pretty late, it’s 2:07AM right now. I think I’ve been scrolling for about an hour now. I don’t have a ton of background knowledge to contribute but I’ve come to see what ideas people have and ponder!


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Apr 24, 2021)

Ended up here , this place linked on another site by a seeker I respect , after 45 years of searching for a reasonable answer to the big question " what's it all about ?" Like the content . Broad range of topics  . Hi all.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm Rae West.  I've had my site on and off since 1997.  My interests have included:

- Vietnam War crimes/ Bertrand Russell
- economic theories about wars/ WW2/ Jew influences
- Religions seen as parasitism/ extraordinary influence of Jews/ Cromwell/ printed Bibles as a new thing
- science frauds, including nuclear weapons and power/ cell biology instrumental misinterpretations/ obfuscation with things like relativity/ psychology as deliberate confusion to eg hide war crimes
- lots of other things: Is Gobekli Tepe genuine, flash cards as harming teaching of reading/ fluoride/ low-salt diet as harmful .....

My site is big-lies.org if you care to look.  My home page has a very full design; it's not a Wordpress site.  An interest of mine here is reinterpreting WW1 and WW2 as dominated by Jews, Hitler and Mussolini and others as Jew-funded. It's a fairly new idea which many people can't face..

Anyway I'm always interested in examining new people!  I've often found sound people out there.


----------



## Conan Highwoods (Apr 26, 2021)

Heaveno! I am Conan Highwoods(as you can see, lol!!!) I am pretty new to this site, but I think I might have been on the first site a while back. Anyway I was brought to here again by someone on Reddit saying that the discourse is better here, so I decided to give this site a try. 
Topics I like/believe in
-Flat Earth 
-Underground stuff(Tunnels, cities etc.)
-Other dimensions 
-Non-human humanoids
-And a good bit more


----------



## andyjnorris (Apr 27, 2021)

Welp, don't have much to say. I found this place via YouTube weekly updates, and then got to the site this morning, and signed up. Never heard of this site before, let alone the old forum, so I got a ton or reading to do.

As for a bit of personal history, and how my wife and I were woken up to the historical nightmare that we now see before us, it actually started with what our previous religion calls the "Joseph Smith Papers Project". We started noticing things that didn't add up with the narrative of our religion, specifically surrounding Joseph Smith and Brigham Young. Long story short, we threw most of that religion out the window, focused on Jesus, and have been looking into the manipulation of history and culture ever since. While we went through our "transition" out of organized religion, we started to notice what a detriment the current narrative has been to so many people all over our country. History being changed and fed back to the masses with the intent of causing fear, anger, and division. The end result, IMO, being yet another mass genocide. I find myself saying things that I never thought I would have said before. I hear myself and think "Man, what a nutter". Anyways, before I write too much, I will end with saying I am very happy to be here with the rest of you. *Especially *the other nutters.


----------



## millycamproc71 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi I've relatively new to this... I have started watching some Jon Levi and Cambell at Autodidactic after being prompted by a homeschooling site I follow. I am absolutely fascinated by the concept that we have been duped all our lives, so I'm keen to keep searching for truth. Thanks


----------



## 13thMonkey (Apr 28, 2021)

Cartographer on Google Earth here.
i map out mostly star forts and the castles and towers i believe to be tying into their very hidden narrative
10k pins sofar worldwide.
but also mark down all kinds of other interesting things


----------



## Volkhv (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi! 
I read the previous KD forum and decided to set up an account here.
At the beginning I was only interested in Tartaria but I have recently started catching up on other topics.
Great forum, loads of stuff here are worth backing up.
Cheers!


----------



## VincentVega (May 1, 2021)

Hi everyone.

i was a member of the previous forum for about a year, mostly a lurker/reader, but once in awhile would simply share a thought or two on topics of interest.

Really, really! glad that this forum came back, thank you immensely to those who were responsible, i see a few familiar names/avatars so that is reassuring. So many great minds here, it's nice to have this resource available again. the quality of posts was generally excellent in the old forum so i expect it will largely be the same in this one.

i'm not even sure how i originally found the previous sh site, but certainly was a little confounded when it disappeared under strange circumstances. anyway, my interest is fairly broad but i am most interested in the flat earth / NASA fakes and lies / false cosmology stuff, since i think this has everything to do with why i always felt something was way off with this place, but could never pinpoint what exactly or why. mud floods / reset and all the other stolen history stuff is also quite fascinating as well, as i think it all ties together with what is going on around here.

cheers.


----------



## Magnus Opus (May 1, 2021)

Hi All,

Used to post a bit but mainly lurked on the old SH before it went down, found this one and have been following for a while, but joined up as I have something to say to a current friend


----------



## betweenatoms (May 4, 2021)

sup yall just another fool perpetuating this reality with every other cocreator enjoying the ride of uncovering knowledge we should already know by now


----------



## Tartar (May 4, 2021)

Hi All, a totally new member here. I've had a deep curiosity for the truth in most things for well over half of my nearly 54 years on the planet, so trust that assists me with entry into this forum, although in wanting to keep things really simple more as an observer, I have no desire to make any postings. 
With thanks


----------



## TruthCorps (May 5, 2021)

New to SH have lurked a couple months. Surprisingly I cannot remember which I discovered first, Jon Levi's work or this forum but it was around the same time.

Anyhow, I am just a seeker of truth and enjoy exploring topics the Controllers would rather censor. More of a consumer now rather than an active researcher myself, although I used to do that.

Enjoying everything you guys and gals put forth. Cheers!


----------



## ekleipsis (May 7, 2021)

Hello everyone, I've been lurking on the original site and then here for a long time. History has always fascinated me but even since I was young many things didn't make much sense to me. I enjoy learning new things everyday so I'm glad this forum exists.


----------



## correlator (May 7, 2021)

Hi, SH.net!  I lurked on SH.org.  I'm sure glad to see its revival here.

I think the only way we'll ever get a comprehensive answer to all of this is by debugging our broken physics.  The deliberate sabotage of our ability to understand the physical world lies at the heart of the deception we live under.

What _was_ the mud flood? What was pre-flood architecture doing? What is the nature of this realm? Fix physics and it might all be quite obvious. That's my angle anyway.


----------



## webdevnoobie (May 7, 2021)

Hi Stolen History researchers.  I recently saw a video on YouTube about this site, and have been reading it for a few weeks now.  It seems like a good forum for sharing knowledge and research regarding all of the lies of the current world system.  I look forward to sharing the things I know, and also learning from the rest of you.  I originally realized that something in this world was very wrong in 2002 when I had an encounter with a humanoid who was over 10 foot tall in the middle of the night walking out of the forest.  I then found out about the 9-11 hoax, and all of the other hoaxes and lies past and present.  In 2015 I discovered the flat earth argument, and quickly realized the truth of the matter.  Since then, with the discovery of all of the antiquitech, mudflood buildings, etc. I have come into the Christian theology of Golden Age Past, also known as past-millennialism or preta-millennialism.  To me, all of this reset/mudflood evidence points to the end of the 1000 years millennial reign of Christ on Earth.  When the 1000 years was ended, Satan had to be released from the bottomless pit again for a short time, which is the time we are in now.  He has been allowed to deceive the nations again, which should be quite obvious to most of you at this point; that evil is in control of this world system.  At this point, Gog and Magog are gathering their forces and will eventually compass the camp of the saints and beloved city (wherever or whatever that might mean).  Fire will rain down on the forces of Gog and Magog, destroying them, and after that the great white throne of judgement will occur.  This theology is a new, but growing, understanding of the Bible.  I will be making YouTube videos on this topic, and will share them with proper threads for you guys as well if you will allow me.  Thank You and God Bless you all.


----------



## luckyducky007 (May 8, 2021)

New to SH

Found it through just general research into things. pretty sure it was in conjuction with tataria and ancient Samar/dnipro.

Since Tartaria came about i have been following it to see what comes, and have only found more evidence pointing towards there being an empire that existed.

However there is alot of here that is interesting and deserves a closer look.  Ever since i was a child i made the conclusion that myth and legend are derived from truth with some being true accounts while other maybe have been embelished.  Always had an unconcious connection with history and spirituality since a child.  

Believe in a world wide consciousness, working on the fact that i always knew when someone connect to me was in trouble even before the phone call.  Predicted days family members would die and even felt the moment theyve passed before getting the call to tell me. Also multiple other weird occurrences throughout my life and even today oddly enough.  Always been able to see outcomes before they happen for alot of instances in life, not only own.  What ever that may mean im unsure yet.  

I will say im happy this place exists where we can discuss and explore these ideas freely and thank all in charge for making that happen.


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

Welcome all new members!
Special forces for the front lines of new history.


----------



## Resonance (May 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've frequented this forum for a month or so. Jon Levi made me do it .
The last year has been some ride. I started my awakening while browsing 4chan and seeing the topic of ww2 and the cookie analogy among others. I thought: "if they're lying about this, they must be lying about a lot more". Turns out they did, do and are.

The awakening also includes a spiritual awakening. I now know reincarnation is real, god is real and we are all fragments of the same source. Moreover, everything in the universe is a frequency. The higher ones frequency, the higher ones development and in later stages, dimension. Hence the name.

I'm meaning to write on this subject because I see it as a connector between a lot of the theories discussed here. All are pieces of a puzzle and in some time I hope to add mine and perhaps give people new insight.


----------



## Kutuzovsky (May 9, 2021)

Hi everyone 

I mostly a lurker but i will post something good when i find it, found this website through a youtube video a long time ago. I am most interested in the 19th century and WW2 periods of history.


----------



## metitarvel (May 10, 2021)

hello houdy gday mate , i was not on the old forums although i use to view them from time to time. 
i find these topics rather interesting and quite important for times we are living in, i discovered the forum from global visions youtube channel.
this forum is quite important for many reasons on being its good to have a place to compile information on the topic/topics, rather then searching all over the internet where it appears to be scattered like broken glass on a huge surface. i have many grand theories on this subject myself i have tried to make and thread and it has redirected me to here, so here i am. 
i have been doing alot of mudflood,oldworld,tartaria research in australia and its quite astonishing everything that is around in plain sight.


----------



## justiceforjuicy (May 11, 2021)

Hey guys, I was a lurker on the old site then freaked out when it went down. Glad it's back up and now we have a complete archive far superior to the bits and bobs i was backing up. I tried following the link to the archive download but it sent me here, probably to get my post count up? Where might I find the link? Thanks


----------



## dreamtime (May 11, 2021)

justiceforjuicy said:


> Hey guys, I was a lurker on the old site then freaked out when it went down. Glad it's back up and now we have a complete archive far superior to the bits and bobs i was backing up. I tried following the link to the archive download but it sent me here, probably to get my post count up? Where might I find the link? Thanks



It send you here automatically because reading this thread is mandatory for everyone joining. 

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/stolenhistory-net-archives-for-download.3809/


----------



## jo'bo (May 11, 2021)

I've been order to do an introductory post, so here goes

HI MY MAME IS JOE and I'm a history buff, well I'm interested in lots of things science, geology, dinosaurs computers, politics, art, engineering architecture, most things really and of course the history of them

I've washed up here for a number of reasons, but particularly as I've come to the conclusion that what most people understand as history is wrong, edited, rewritten, simplified erased,  by any number of people for any number of reasons, but never the less wrong. it may be fun and interesting to swap idea with like minded folk

 its clear my views on what is and isn't real may differ from that of some folk here, I'm not really convinced at this stage of my research that an 1800s cataclysm wiped the books clean, there seems a stronger case that one in antiquity did and mud floods, biblical floods and being attacked by malignant comets  are a bit eer out there, 

never the less interesting to discuss

so that's me

all the best joe


----------



## dreamtime (May 11, 2021)

jo'bo said:


> I've been order to do an introductory post, so here goes
> 
> HI MY MAME IS JOE and I'm a history buff, well I'm interested in lots of things science, geology, dinosaurs computers, politics, art, engineering architecture, most things really and of course the history of them
> 
> ...



Welcome! Please get familiar with the topics discussed, and take your time with each post - you have written 31 messages within a couple days, while only getting 4 reactions from other users, which means your posts are considered low-quality and spammy. Since it's a lot of work to clean up after users with high-frequency posting, I just ask you to write less, but put more effort into explaining your stance, so that others can understand you. That way, we make sure the forum stays high quality. The goal of the forum is to do research, so opinions need to be supported by data - arguments, links, images, videos, etc.

As written in the OP, we want to keep the signal/noise ratio high.

This plea of course applies to multiple members, not exclusively to you.


----------



## Hermolaus (May 12, 2021)

Hello,

I'm an independent deep researcher into many of the topics covered on stolenhistory.net. 

I've known the forum from its early days as stolenhistory.org, but never found time to register and contribute. Until now! 

I'm looking forward to share my thoughts with fellow knowledge-seekers!


----------



## yareck78 (May 18, 2021)

I've just want say Hi to Everyone here, about myself...well I'm just the truth seeker


----------



## Lightseeker (May 19, 2021)

So glad to see quite a few Poles here!


----------



## mr_bones (May 19, 2021)

Hi, everyone. I've seen this forum linked on /pol/ and have read through some of it a few times in recent years. Most recently, I was reading some stuff over at MWM (Miles W. Mathis, sorry I can't link yet, lol) and did a search on him, and came across a discussion here. It reminded me how much I like this site - the users seem well-informed and articulate, so I decided to make an account and put in my 2 cents on topics that I am familiar with, and learn more about things I'm not familiar with.

Thank you to the site owners for providing this forum and to everyone participating in it. I'm certain that I will enjoy my stay here.


----------



## СЯФФК (May 19, 2021)

Hello everyone!
My name is Brandon and I'm from southeast Alabama!
I really enjoy history; rather our stolen history..

Ask me anything. 

Much much love.


----------



## Lightseeker (May 19, 2021)

mr_bones said:


> Hi, everyone. I've seen this forum linked on /pol/ and have read through some of it a few times in recent years. Most recently, I was reading some stuff over at MWM (Miles W. Mathis, sorry I can't link yet, lol) and did a search on him, and came across a discussion here. It reminded me how much I like this site - the users seem well-informed and articulate, so I decided to make an account and put in my 2 cents on topics that I am familiar with, and learn more about things I'm not familiar with.
> 
> Thank you to the site owners for providing this forum and to everyone participating in it. I'm certain that I will enjoy my stay here.



Fellow /pol/ack (/pol/tard) checking in.


----------



## luddite (May 20, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Fellow /pol/ack (/pol/tard) checking in.


Let's hope all /pol doesn't land here or there will be a lot of bannings


----------



## Esh57 (May 20, 2021)

I'm a new member. 25 years old. Freelance translator. 

The topic of Tartaria, Ancient civilizations, Old Maps... caught my attention recently, and I couldn't stop thinking about them. I'm here to learn... can't wait.............


----------



## Lightseeker (May 20, 2021)

luddite said:


> Let's hope all /pol doesn't land here or there will be a lot of bannings



Tell me about it. Only Dreamtime (mod) knows how many times I have been close to getting banned because of my /pol/-like approach to forum posting.


----------



## luddite (May 20, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Tell me about it. Only Dreamtime (mod) knows how many times I have been close to getting banned because of my /pol/-like approach to forum posting.


One day I must speak to this dreamtime mod you mention


----------



## Gidgee Bark (May 25, 2021)

Interesting site. I guess I've been a lurker. It seems I ran out of lurking privileges: I couldn't read anymore content until I registered. So that's what I did. 
I've long had an interest in history, mystery, metaphysics and all the other stuff that bends the mind. And this site twists it in knots.
Things I'm not into are those that give the left brains an excuse to ridicule. These include flat earth. Frankly, I don't care what shape the earth is: be that spherical, flat, square, vertical, sitting on a turtle's back, inside out. All I know is that, for much of the time, it feels like an S Bend. Mud flood, indeed. Blaming Jewish people - inappropriate, one dimensional, and it takes eyes off the others. Party politics. Left/right. Another outlet for the left brains (unbalanced - no right brain input) - the greatest farce on earth.


----------



## luddite (May 25, 2021)

Gidgee Bark said:


> Interesting site. I guess I've been a lurker. It seems I ran out of lurking privileges: I couldn't read anymore content until I registered. So that's what I did


I don't think that is a thing. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2021)

I came here because of Jon Levi.
Or actually someone on Twitter posted a Jon Levi YouTube link and I felt like 'wait, what?'


----------



## luddite (May 26, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> I came here because of Jon Levi.
> Or actually someone on Twitter posted a Jon Levi YouTube link and I felt like 'wait, what?'



Just wait until you read some of the older popular threads ;-)


----------



## Flat Water Films (May 26, 2021)

Greetings all. Been doing field research on mud flood buildings mostly in the metro Minneapolis/ St Paul, MN area for the last four years The link for my YouTube Channel is listed below. I create films on Old World Buildings and Structures. They are pretty much, you fill in the blanks with what ever you see. Many layers to the onion, yes. Use mainly my own photo's with lot's of nice music. Best viewed in on home theater system.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwxwC5l__UIt6rgMPpD7JRA


----------



## wise (May 27, 2021)

Hello everybody,

I am wise from Turkey, I am in the age of old years. 

For decades, I have written about the flat earth in forums and dictionaries in Turkey. I have wrote in a well known flat earth forum recent years. I have my own researches and my own flat earth map. I know about all the flat-earth theories in the meaning of general, and I also have my own theories in extreme cases. a post of mine in an online dictionary was shared by 600,000 people in a social platform. I care about privacy so I don't want to share any more personal information.

I learned about this forum thanks to Sandokhan, who we wrote together in a same forum. He, like me, ranks as a scientist in a flat earth forum, and is knowledgeable about the flat earth and conspiracy theories. However, our areas of interest and expertise are different. I acted with the idea that this should be a quality place because Sandokhan wrote here,  I hope I am not mistaken.

I believe in universal singularity and universal continuity. However, I am categorically a muslim. I'm mainly interested in flat earth, simulation theory, chemtrails, other conspiracy theories, global gang, Nasa lies, alternative economic models, maps, compass, etcetera. I can contribute to these issues and others those I like.

Apart from that, I have enough knowledge of English to get along with someone, although not very well. The more you understand my English in the above article, it is that more. With this, if Turkey sub-forum is opened in the future, I can provide the necessary support.

In advance, I wish everything will be beautiful.

Gracias.


----------



## luddite (May 27, 2021)

wise said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am wise from Turkey, I am in the age of old years.
> 
> ...


Your English is great. Welcome and I look forward to you contributing.


----------



## dreamtime (May 27, 2021)

luddite said:


> I don't think that is a thing. Anyway, welcome!



We have a guest limit in place. Guests can read 50 pages before being asked to register.


----------



## Oracle (May 27, 2021)

wise said:


> I am in the age of old years
> 
> In advance, I wish everything will be beautiful.
> 
> Gracias.


Not only a scientist but a poet. 
I have been savouring those two beautiful lines.
Welcome wise


----------



## wise (May 27, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Not only a scientist but a poet.
> I have been savouring those two beautiful lines.
> Welcome wise


Oh, somebody is likely understanding me or knowing me from past; *or both, or neither*. Thanks.

PS: I mean with bold words is;

I am neither only me, you are neither only you, and you are neither only me. Both; You are an I, and both; you are a you,  and both; I am a you either. This is a type of telling the logic of universal singularity.


----------



## Oracle (May 27, 2021)

wise said:


> Oh, somebody is likely understanding me or knowing me from past; *or both, or neither*. Thanks.
> 
> PS: I mean with bold words is;
> 
> I am neither only me, you are neither only you, and you are neither only me. Both; You are an I, and both; you are a you,  and both; I am a you either. This is a type of telling the logic of universal singularity.


Understanding you. We haven't met on this plain. Just someone who appreciates your natural unconscious poetic talent.

Edit: Oh I missed your edit. I get it though.


----------



## MadIrishman (May 27, 2021)

Good day all,
I have been studying inaccuracy and revisionism in philosophy, theology and the accepted historical narrative for 20 years and I have been an active conspiracy researcher resultant of the above discoveries.

I am most intrigued by the fake space narratives, Tartarian reset, hidden tech and the theories of Michael Tsarion & Conor Mac Dari


----------



## luddite (May 28, 2021)

MadIrishman said:


> Good day all,
> I have been studying inaccuracy and revisionism in philosophy, theology and the accepted historical narrative for 20 years and I have been an active conspiracy researcher resultant of the above discoveries.
> 
> I am most intrigued by the fake space narratives, Tartarian reset, hidden tech and the theories of Michael Tsarion & Conor Mac Dari



The philosophy one is a burgeoning topic I believe. Plato etc. 

Welcome and look forward to some new perspectives in that space.


----------



## Konrad from Ohrdruff (May 29, 2021)

Good day, everyone. My interest in alternative history-the provable version- brought me here as I am always on the lookout for more information. Looking forward to productive discussions.


----------



## Gladius (May 29, 2021)

Hello!
Long time reader and researcher. Always valued the level of writing and ideas here, and hope to contribute as well.


----------



## nuttykrust (May 30, 2021)

Hi. I've been watching so much over the last fifteen months, seeking truth, I have eventually ended up here after watching flat earth video's, so as a newbie, if anyone has good factual stuff that will help me, please point me in the right direction of the truth...... many thanks indeed!!!


----------



## DampDevil (May 30, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and have a feeling I will become a very active member. History has always been a huge interest and I always get bothered by the huge holes in the msm narrative. I hope to get fresh perspectives on old ideas and perhaps use my head to add something new to the conversation. The Scaliger chronology is in dire need of a retcon. I am especially interested in Tartary and the story of Pompeii. I feel these 2 are obvious enough to reach new people who never think of this stuff. 
Hope I won´t disappoint. 
Cheers 
Ps: Ancient forgotten civilizations is a love interest of mine as well.


----------



## ThomasGledstanes (May 31, 2021)

Hi everyone. I read history books galore until I was twelve and went to high school, hated what they made it. However, I loved the Romans as my Latin teacher was awesome. I studied and worked in archaeology for a while, in particular environmental archaeology. Things never seemed quite right in my head - I was always obsessed with time and how our chronology is meant to work. After years of browsing, I have finally decided to join.


----------



## Lightsout (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi,

I'm just an uneducated street boy who has developed the weirdest (for society) mindset about this reality by living with my own priorities and understandings while connecting dots.
As i didn't had any parents figures I had to "grow up" myself so instead of learning trought the frame that the authority provided, I was free to choose by what I was influenced in my journey of life.
So I learned to be like a water.

I used to read the old SH.org for a while and been in questioning stage in my life as long as I remember.
And it wasn't enough to know that more one learns the less one knows, it's been glorious to feel it in SH.

I thank all of You for the info and hard work some of You has given me the oppurtunity to study and think of.
And mostly for your conclusions and opinions.

Take care.

PS! I'm not a spanish as the flag shows on my avatar, I come from north.


----------



## maxmoris (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi All..I am new to the forum..English is not my mother language..Long story short..I am addictive reader and as such i was trying to find more information regarding the world around..This forums is simply on a different level..Thank you for your dedication and immense hard work..
God bless you all


----------



## Lightsout (Jun 4, 2021)

maxmoris said:


> Hi All...


Welcome Maxmoris, nice to have You around!


----------



## Shobohobo (Jun 4, 2021)

Will do!
Im Scottish and am interested in everything under the veil...I was brought here following a thread on Gnostic Creation myths so im interested in religion and its utility and abuse.


----------



## The Illuminator (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. Long time lurker and here before what happened with KD.

I'm a healthcare professional from UK, and love the content and vibe in here.


----------



## mookatmenow (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello, All. Until 5 min ago I never knew this existed, although in hindsight it seems obvious. I am an absolute obsessive when it comes to subjects that interest me and since approx late 90's (mildly) and Sept-12-2001(obsessively) I have been interested in why we are fed absolute horsey poo in almost all areas of life. I cannot quench this thirst for truth and understanding and tbh I have no desire to. Partially because I know there is too much to uncover and partially because its so GD interesting(as frustrating as it can often be.) I will more than likely just absorb for a long time to get acquainted with you all and your ways. I hope that is fine, and I sincerely apologize for any dumb questions I may pose. Please forgive them ahead of time. Im just a big, dumb animal trying to make sense of the big words and pretty pictures.

p.s. In W.PA where i grew up we called someone a Mook when they acted like an idiot, hence my username. Not that anyone cares, just some context. Love to all.


----------



## myth (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello Everyone.

I've been interested in Alt History since reading my Dad's copy of _Fingerprints of the Gods_ when I was a teen.

I stumbled into the mystery / absurdity of the *World's Expos* via Howdie Mickoski's interview with Crrow777 and that quickly lead to Jon Levi, Auto didactic, and Quantum of Conscience as well as reading Howdie's book.

Looking forward to reading and participating.

myth


----------



## Createmomma (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi, I am new and so excited to be here! The world is in chaos and I believe I found in here, the confirmation I needed. I have known something was off since I was around 5 when I asked why the sky was blue. The answers do not make sense and 40 years ago I settled. Never again.


----------



## Math & Physics (Jun 22, 2021)

Stumbled upon the site by fortune, just spelled different.
My interest include modern technologies that are being subverted to the memory hole, in real time.
Kinda like the attached title.


----------



## ADanD (Jun 24, 2021)

Kia ora, Hallo, Greetings and Saultations to the Stolenthistory.net team and all...
Having originally seen the stolenhistory.org site many years ago, I am grateful to now be a part of this forum.
Thank you, Danke and Nga mihi nui from Christchurch New Zealand.
And a special shout out to Mr John W Warner IV for his insights and contributions.. Thank you Sir and all involved.
Kindest regards,
Aaron


----------



## KaaM (Jun 26, 2021)

Hiya all,

I'm KaaM. Born and brought up in Scotland - in the lowlands, on the north side of the Firth of Forth.

Now I live in rural France.

I found this forum accidentally, whilst researching Pictish stones (which I've seen and loved) and the theories of William Comyns Beaumont. Although I've had questions all of my life, I didn't really pay attention to them until quite recently.

I had no idea how deep the rabbit hole/s is/are.


----------



## Randolph C. (Jun 27, 2021)

So, it seems that I am back. Maybe some old users remember me from the dinosaur thread. Great to see so many of you still around here and digging for the truth.


----------



## Ultraterrestrial (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello all! I'm Ultraterrestrial, and I used to be on the old forum under a different name. Something like Ningen04? I can't quite remember. 

I'm fascinated by the prospect of humankind having interacted with nonhuman intelligence throughout its long history - a history that I suspect might well be longer than we've been taught. The roles that secret societies and the occult have played in this history are also of great interest to me, and I hope to help uncover the truth about what's really going on in both the past and the present with everyone else on this forum.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey, friends! 
I found your video on YouTube and I am a searcher for the Truth.


----------



## TheRimmer (Jul 3, 2021)

Whats good everyone, I have an interest in real history. I grew up as an Englishman thinking we just came up on this island, mainstream education taught me nothing of my own history. I took it on myself to learn and via that I unraveled a long thread of origin.. from the caucasus mountains around the black sea up the danube river into europe and then from germany to britain, turning the island in to England land of the angles. But more interesting to me is what came before all that, the chose people, descendants of Noah selected and gifted the knowledge how to survive the great floods. Of Noah came the Semetic people, the mediteranian people and the Europeans/rus.


----------



## jhillflorida (Jul 9, 2021)

New to the forum. Been researching lost history and the nature of the earth for about two months. It came upon me like a mud flood (you are supposed to giggle). I am learning so much. Still a lot to piece together. I am trying to determine if 500-1500 could potentially have been the millennial reign or maybe a counterfeit of it. Love the site lots of good information.


----------



## Druss76 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello from Italy, I was following the old forum, and I am glad I found it again. 
I always loved History and since I was a child i always felt a strange feeling like things were different from what i've been told. 
I had the privilege to travel in many place between Europe, Russia, North and Central America and I've seen with my eyes many similarity in the so called "greco-roman" style that are just impossible.

My home town has a long history (since the Etruscan time) & I'd like to share some curious personal details about it :

- My elementary school was built of top of what use to be a starfort (I found out recently looking at old map in my city's archive), and I can say it's a time frame in my life where I have the best memories.
- My middle school was in the building of what it use to be the Inquisition Court (Dominican), and on the contrary, the feeling I had at the time was like be in another dimension, such as a prison, with a very gloomy atmosphere.
- My first home was located next to King's residence in my town (Reinassance time) and I always thought that had HUGE window & doors completely out of proportions compared to other historical buildings. 

Thoughts of a child but stayed in my mind till adulthood and now it's like watching the world with new eyes and re-discovering everything, with the help of users of this forum and some great youtube channels.

I also have some personal theoris that I hope to share with you someday. Hope i didn't annoy you with my introduction! 

Buona Serata !


----------



## Eddy (Jul 17, 2021)

Just found the site via a telegram post. Have watched Stolen History 1&2. Thanks for your efforts. I am an old guy that is learning everything that has been taught to all of us is a lie. Have been digging for only about two years. Very happy to find your site.
 Thanks, Eddy is Awake!


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 17, 2021)

Randolph C. said:


> So, it seems that I am back. Maybe some old users remember me from the dinosaur thread. Great to see so many of you still around here and digging for the truth.



Welcome, Randolph! Happy to see you back here. Have a look at the german forum as well: stolenhistory.net - Die wahre Geschichte der Menschheit


----------



## Theinquisitor2328 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello everyone, about a year or two ago I started to realize that official chronology didn't make any sense. I started reading Anatoly Fomenkos new chronology, I then searched the internet for like minded people. I became a lurker here and eventually  I decided to make an account because I found some very interesting information and I'm eager to  spread it God bless!


----------



## Ropster (Jul 23, 2021)

Fellow Investigators of Time and Space, and all the subtle arts and slick sciences fashioned in this realm and borderlands beyond the realm, I am honored to admit that I have previously contributed to S.H., posting consequential images and words whose waves expand across land, ocean, and sky, smashing against ice walls and crystal firmament; still to this very day, the afterglow of my words ripple inside and outside of minds.


----------



## hermitjungle (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello people, I'm new (not from old forum c I'm interested in all things obscure, esoteric, hidden, secret, confidential, classified, etc Looking forward to engaging and lurking. Thank you!


----------



## tsims101 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi Community,

Just found this again since the old forum.

Good news, looking forward to some new reading.

Hope to speak soon.


----------



## Michaeld6413 (Jul 26, 2021)

iv only recently came across this hidden knowledge iv been searching for this along time, thank you everyone that helps bring our true history to surface


----------



## dobe762 (Jul 27, 2021)

New to the forum, I thought I was alone in all this, glad to learn thats not the case and that others have lots to tell me...


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Jul 29, 2021)

From stolenhistory.org. Very interesting threads.


----------



## 1512 (Jul 31, 2021)

Good day to all. Long time researcher of the mysterious and things that don't quite add up to what we've been told. Have ideas and curious information to share. Middle aged and hoping the people with eyes open can turn around the current shit show we're living in.


----------



## Carl (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi I'm Australian. I found this forum from a Telegram post. Had a long term interest which in turn lead to a friendship with Valery Uvarov, which has only fuelled my interesting the past. You will find one of my interviews linked form this forum here: The Wands of Horus - Interview with Valery Uvarov


----------



## Digglincoln (Aug 2, 2021)

Greetings everyone! 34y me from Midwest ametica. Like many of u I assume I am a truth seeker just trying to plant seeds amongst the sleeping drones..my ig is digglincoln check it out..


----------



## Notsure (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello! First off, I would like to apologize for my technological inefficiency and probable incorrect posting formats, unintentional rabbit hole descents, digital ‘faux pas,’ causing a “glitch” in the matrix, &c. I would like to ask the community for their patience with me in case (for example) I post an incomplete thought/sentence, I don’t respond/comment, or something else of this nature. It is not something that I do on purpose, but I am probably being “punished.” 

Okay, that’s a pretty heavy introduction, and it requires context; a little backstory wouldn’t hurt...I will do my best to make this clear and concise , and moderately entertaining. I will only share my truth, from what I have seen/felt/experienced first hand. There is no need for embellishment or exaggeration, as I’ve found, things can just be unbelievable.  I mean, that’s why we have that word in our vocabulary, am I right? (Sigh) 

 I live in an old house owned by my ex-boyfriends aunt in San Francisco. His mom lives upstairs, I occupy the main (2nd) floor, in the front living room, the ex resides in the back bed room, and the first floor consists of the garage, and another “unit” (studio apartment) which she rents out separately. The ex is a computer savant, and (unbeknownst to me) reads all of my texts, emails, history, journals, creeps on my contacts, knows when I’m expecting an order from Amazon, my work schedule...you get the idea. I use my phone to take pictures, listen to music, and text, I go to work, spend the little time I have off playing with my dragons, and commercial-free-full-season-binge-watching whichever show I like. Judge Judy, Arrested Development... March 2020, I was a bartender and a tour guide here in the city, living the dream! Paycheck to paycheck, when the Corona raised it’s hideous head and unleashed it’s wrath on humanity!

The first week really sucked, because no one really knew WTF, and my days were spent “on-call.” Ready and available to work my schedule, provided that we were even “open.” At the end of the week, everything was still “sketch,” no one knew anything, we could be open any day...up until this point, I had never been on a vacation, or had “time off” (excluding illness, or funerals) since high school (sophomore 10th)! I flew to visit my best friend in Southern California, Mojave Desert/Victorville, and to get out of the city and away from the ex. I had been experiencing irrational thinking, intense ringing in my ears, anxiety, cognitive dissonance, and needed a break. 

I’m going to post this now, and come back to continue it. Hopefully, I will still have access to the internet so I can use this keyboard. Hopefully, I can return and complete my introduction/explanation/question today. Thank you for reading this far. I don’t aim to confuse or bore, or get 86ed. Please help me out and offer any constructive criticism you can. I just want explain my back story as objectively as possible so that when I post things, the reader won’t believe me to have a preemptory stance/bias towards any given “trending” theme (such as ‘Tartaria’ ‘Mudflood’ ‘Ancient Aliens’) [although it cracks me up that the red-line indicating misspellings still lays under Tartaria and Mudflood]


----------



## luddite (Aug 9, 2021)

Carl said:


> Hi I'm Australian. I found this forum from a Telegram post. Had a long term interest which in turn lead to a friendship with Valery Uvarov, which has only fuelled my interesting the past. You will find one of my interviews linked form this forum here: The Wands of Horus - Interview with Valery Uvarov


Hello - More Aussies the better!


Notsure said:


> Hello! First off, I would like to apologize for my technological inefficiency and probable incorrect posting formats, unintentional rabbit hole descents, digital ‘faux pas,’ causing a “glitch” in the matrix, &c. I would like to ask the community for their patience with me in case (for example) I post an incomplete thought/sentence, I don’t respond/comment, or something else of this nature. It is not something that I do on purpose, but I am probably being “punished.”
> 
> Okay, that’s a pretty heavy introduction, and it requires context; a little backstory wouldn’t hurt...I will do my best to make this clear and concise , and moderately entertaining. I will only share my truth, from what I have seen/felt/experienced first hand. There is no need for embellishment or exaggeration, as I’ve found, things can just be unbelievable.  I mean, that’s why we have that word in our vocabulary, am I right? (Sigh)
> 
> ...


Welcome! Whilst we appreciate the insight into your personal life, it won't help much with thread reply posting as we have moderators and rules designed to keep threads on topic.


----------



## JoeRob (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi all. I'm Joe from CA, USA. I've been on .org for a while and .net. There was a big void when .org went down. I appreciate the research and information. It really resonates with me. I made an account to reach out as I feel I have no one reasonable to talk to.

It was announced by my employer recently that proof of vaccination will be required within about 9 weeks. I'm having a hard time sleeping and eating since I read the announcement. I would like to keep my job. I am starting to make plans such as applying elsewhere, seeking a legal consultation, looking for a way to get an exemption, presenting information to upper management to persuade them to re-consider (not likely, big corp), moving to get my deposit back and move to a US commonwealth to hide in the mountains (a real option for me), etc. It's all I can think about and I'm just non-stop brainstorming.

Everyone I know thinks there's nothing wrong with the vaccine and the most common response is to just get it. If anyone has any information or encouragement please feel free to send a private message.

Sincerely,
JR


----------



## luddite (Aug 11, 2021)

JoeRob said:


> Hi all. I'm Joe from CA, USA. I've been on .org for a while and .net. There was a big void when .org went down. I appreciate the research and information. It really resonates with me. I made an account to reach out as I feel I have no one reasonable to talk to.
> 
> It was announced by my employer recently that proof of vaccination will be required within about 9 weeks. I'm having a hard time sleeping and eating since I read the announcement. I would like to keep my job. I am starting to make plans such as applying elsewhere, seeking a legal consultation, looking for a way to get an exemption, presenting information to upper management to persuade them to re-consider (not likely, big corp), moving to get my deposit back and move to a US commonwealth to hide in the mountains (a real option for me), etc. It's all I can think about and I'm just non-stop brainstorming.
> 
> ...


Mountains sounds like a great idea. That's what I'm doing. Welcome and don't stress.


----------



## Thoth001 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello! Just your typical truthseeker.


JoeRob said:


> Hi all. I'm Joe from CA, USA. I've been on .org for a while and .net. There was a big void when .org went down. I appreciate the research and information. It really resonates with me. I made an account to reach out as I feel I have no one reasonable to talk to.
> 
> It was announced by my employer recently that proof of vaccination will be required within about 9 weeks. I'm having a hard time sleeping and eating since I read the announcement. I would like to keep my job. I am starting to make plans such as applying elsewhere, seeking a legal consultation, looking for a way to get an exemption, presenting information to upper management to persuade them to re-consider (not likely, big corp), moving to get my deposit back and move to a US commonwealth to hide in the mountains (a real option for me), etc. It's all I can think about and I'm just non-stop brainstorming.
> 
> ...


https://pandemic.solari.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/Solari-Employer-Form-revised4_28July_2021.pdf

*Be sure to document the date and time you submit the form to your employer; also document the date and time and their response if they refuse to sign it*

Form for Employees Whose Employers Are Requiring Covid-19 Injections [Updated 8/1/2021] - Truth Comes to Light


----------



## JustWow (Aug 14, 2021)

I was on the old forum...then was caught up in a traumatic mess in my personal life and when I was able to come back to this research... I realized something had happened.  So I have just been reading here and on KD's ever since ( at least since last Fall...I think), as opposed to logging in and posting as I used to.    
 What am I most interested in?  The big picture.  I just watched the "Stolen History- Lifting the Veil of Deception Part 2" video-  very well done!  Summarizes so much of what we have all been discovering over the last few years.  
I am semi- retired, and have the luxury of making my own schedule and working from home.  So I would like to help.. finding sources, searching archives for something in particular for another researcher, etc...  I am referring to the post at then end of the video I mentioned above...I think it would be helpful and inspirational to have footnotes, so to speak. 
For example, in the video, the theory is put forth that the "cabal" originated from the "Late Roman Empire".  That makes sense to me, but I would like to find out what kind of evidence has been uncovered for that theory. 
Anyway, please contact me if I can be of service.


----------



## keithh777 (Aug 14, 2021)

HI everyone, A recent lurker I admit, bit if a history nut and seeker of Truths.   History has been my main draw in spite of other distraction, I always arrive back to it.  Presently approaching my 70th yr on our glorious planet, still alive and kicking  lols. 
Thanks for the forum.   
Keith


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 14, 2021)

JustWow said:


> I was on the old forum...then was caught up in a traumatic mess in my personal life and when I was able to come back to this research... I realized something had happened.  So I have just been reading here and on KD's ever since ( at least since last Fall...I think), as opposed to logging in and posting as I used to.
> What am I most interested in?  The big picture.  I just watched the "Stolen History- Lifting the Veil of Deception Part 2" video-  very well done!  Summarizes so much of what we have all been discovering over the last few years.
> I am semi- retired, and have the luxury of making my own schedule and working from home.  So I would like to help.. finding sources, searching archives for something in particular for another researcher, etc...  I am referring to the post at then end of the video I mentioned above...I think it would be helpful and inspirational to have footnotes, so to speak.
> For example, in the video, the theory is put forth that the "cabal" originated from the "Late Roman Empire".  That makes sense to me, but I would like to find out what kind of evidence has been uncovered for that theory.
> Anyway, please contact me if I can be of service.



The next research topic is the mud flood of the 18th/19th century. If you want to help us with the research, please do! I've created a new thread for this: Collaborative Research on Mud Flood and Reset for Documentary Series


----------



## ThreeEyedRaven (Aug 16, 2021)

I stumbled across the old website some time ago in my search for knowledge and truth. History has always been a fascinating subject to me. My fascination has only grown in these past few years as I have tried to break out of the mental matrix that most everyone grows up within in our time. As my eyes began to see the world more for what it truly was, I began to question more and more about the things that I held as 'fact.'

Currently, I've been reading everything I can here and each new avenue is another wonderful insight into what might be our true, stolen history. I would love to one day help with research, but for now, I have been satisfied with traveling the laid-out paths that the wonderful minds here at StolenHistory have done for me.


----------



## Wil-I-am (Aug 16, 2021)

I have been frequenting in .org site and have reached the maximum lurks on this site.  Being a gen-Xer, when I wasnt skateboarding I was reading books on ufos.  Science fiction, biology, horticulture, monolithic domes, geodesic greenhouses, tunnel greenhouses, chickens, goats, esoteric conspiracy theories, trail running, hiking, dogs, earthships, alternate construction, nephillum, and Jesus are my interests.  Finding out how deep the rabbit hole of lies go is paramount.  I have really enjoyed the whole Ewaranon series.  Hope to learn from you folks and build toward a shared truth of this realm.


----------



## VibrioidPlague (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello all, 

I'm a brand new member on the site, actually just registered. I imagine I'll be a "lurker" for a while, I can't imagine I will have much to contribute seeing as I'm just a casual and fairly new to seeking this hidden/lost history. I will say this site seems full of knowledgeable people and I'm truly excited about the rabbit holes which I'm about to go down. Thank you all for your contributions and for allowing me the chance to explore the plethora of topics which are represented here. I do hope to one day be able to contribute in some meaningful way as repayment for the generous use of your time and effort to enlighten us.


----------



## Oast (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and registered as it has a bunch of interesting subjects that I hope to learn more about. Looking forward to seeing what it's all about and jumping down some rabbit holes!


----------



## eviolin (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello, old forum member here. There is an irresistible urge to "remember everything".


----------



## Worgard (Aug 18, 2021)

Greetings, humans.

I accidently stumbled upon a link to your Youtube channel and after watching some of your vids i didn't feel so alone anymore. Something is rotten and wrong with our history, our origin and everything about us. We have been lied to about almost everything. We are living in a world of deceit and lies. And like so many times before, we seem to be heading faster and faster to a new apocalypse and another reboot.

I had some "friends" that also were interested in this kind of research and i am the last surviving member of my group. Some died, some were killed, some had strange accidents, some just disappeared and some had to flee and go dark, because suddenly they were targeted by police and criminal investigations for bogus crimes they never commited. And so i remained alone, left behind to finish the puzzle, maybe.

Like the Essenes, who buried some of their knowledge before one of the reboots, or resets, it may be a good thing to bring some of the knowledge about the things happening, the reasons why and the parasitic forces that pupeteer the world leaders, from digital to analog, from virtual to hardcopy and bury it for the coming generations, restarting again in the stoneage.

Nuff of this, it should only be a short introduction and not the grand plan for disrupting the plans of evil


----------



## heretolearn (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello.
I find myself here because I essentially woke up during the beginning of the plandemic. 
Around Feb/March of last year. I lost my fear of death. Since then I haven't been able to play games or watch movies or tv shows. I just feel the urge to research and learn and grow my knowledge and understanding. 

I have gone through many levels of this deceptive maze built around us. 

Currently I find myself at a point where... 
I believe in God. I accept Christ but I am very anxious of organized religion. I believe the Earth is not round and am currently working theories as to what (shape) it is. I believe the interpretation of words in todays age have been adjusted so that we cannot read ancient documents correctly or receive instruction precisely as it was written in the past. I believe there is a sinister element trying to control the Realm and we are living in a prison designed to mentally and physically dominate us. I am formulating a theory in regards to the mud flooding of buildings. I have a particular research interest surrounding Kernow/Cornwall I hope to share here once I get it to form a shape currently its unactuated it also incorporates the royal families of england in particular our current overlords. I guess I'm hoping with others insights I might find a formed theory I have only had God directing me thus far. Having read some peoples research I guess all that's left to say is thank you for your hard work and insights and I hope I can add to them and we can find our way to a definitive overarching answer to the questions we have. htl


----------



## lolomack369 (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm new to this site. Although I always had a feeling that something just wasn't right, I was completely asleep until covid hit. It jolted me awake! Now I spend my time trying to navigate through the lies and research as much as I can. I'm here to put more of those pieces together. Thank you all so much for the fabulous work that has been done. Xx


----------



## patrick bosch (Aug 23, 2021)

tnks for the welkom here,i am patrick i been reading for several years,I've been speculating about history for years, especially if others also have something to say I like to read it,in the netherlands one makes a goal rather than a matter of course,nevertheless but ok i will reply greetz patrick


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 23, 2021)

I just wanted to say hi, I am new here, I used to be a member about 2 years ago. I really enjoyed it here but I believe I left when the website disappeared temporarily.

I'm glad to see that it has returned and will post my ideas here.


----------



## BeautyEndures (Aug 24, 2021)

*Greetings Earthlings! A wonderful loud "HELLO!" from Appleworld!*​
In terms of the "gregorian calendar" Im 29 years old now and aware of the so called "NWO"-plans since 2008. So i was always pretty prepared to all that current covid-bullshit. Now we are facing the End-boss of this "game"
Since i was a little boy i questioned myself why we dont build these beautiful old buildings anymore. I always noticed the political and spiritual symbology of architecture. Guys...we always knew this stuff. Everything from the beginning. What we are doing here is collecting *confirmation of what we actually already know. #deep*

I found this wonderful website by a link from a description-box of a youtube video about Tartaria.
Glad to be here and remembering the "good old days" with you guys! *cheers*


----------



## Razumov (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm Razumov. I used to read the cultural layer sub before fleeing Reddit. I am a student of the universal science of Zermatism created by Stanisław Szukalski.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 26, 2021)

Razumov said:


> Hi, I'm Razumov. I used to read the cultural layer sub before fleeing Reddit. I am a student of the universal science of Zermatism created by Stanisław Szukalski.



We already have an archived Szukalski thread started here, but I would love a new discussion thread on Zermatism. I find it fascinating but there is very little information about it online.


----------



## Dagobert (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm Dagobert.  I got directed to the old forum by a coworker who was really into this kind of stuff and have lurked ever since.  I might not be as much of a believer, but I still like reading and seeing the other perspectives regardless.


----------



## beanK (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi everybody, I'm a new member, didn't know about the old forum but always have been very interested in the topics developed in this forum.
I found your youtube channel - congratulations, amazing videos btw - through a friend and I suspect I will be a lurker here.

Thank you for all the effort put in this project.


----------



## Wolfsauge (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello, I am a new member.

I am not aware of what is considered the "old forum". However, I am seeing similarities in the user names, content and the look and feel to another forum.

I created a number of replies there, which added minor detail to already existing posts and which received positive feedback from a number of users. Currently, I have nothing on my mind I urgently feel the need to post or reply. The main reason to create the account is the hope to be able to track what I have already read in a better way.

Thanks to the contributors, who create the content here, and the people maintaining this site. I might have learnt how much work it is to even present minor content in a way that is appealing to the casual reader, documented with sources and free of personal opinions in the most comprehensible way somewhere else. However, I can recognize it here, too, and it's something that I value.

Good work, thanks again and please keep it going. Regards Wolfsauge


----------



## otl2021 (Sep 5, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.


Hi,
Me? I have been waking for some time and have come to the realization that everything we are told is BS. Our history, our science, everything... stories from the story tellers. 

PSYOPS within psyops, containing psyops.

I got here via a friend's recommendation who has recently found 'flat Earth.' He said there were some great threads here, both with science, and also with history, and the discussions remain open and positive, which I rarely see. 

Thanks for the opportunity to share.


----------



## Beaner (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone!!!
I found this site through my search for, of course the REAL Truth of history. I just signed up so I haven't had much time to look around. I found this site through a video posted on Bitchute. It was about Tartaria (I spell it Tataria. I refuse to add the "r". I hope you all know why.) and mud floods. My TV has not been on since March of 2020, and I don't even have cable anymore. I have known since childhood something was incredibly wrong. I was always getting into trouble because of all the questions I was asking and obviously no one knew the answers, not even teachers, or they were part of the "cover up". So, here I am. I don't know what I will find here, but I am very excited at the prospects. 

I don't expect to post anything here in the future as I am happy to be a passive participant, and I am sure I would not have anything of value to share. Not yet anyway. Maybe that will change....
Love to every one of you,
Beaner


----------



## voyager14 (Sep 10, 2021)

After Jan 6 I moved to alternate media sites like Telegram. From there I began to question much of what I had been led to believe by mainstream sources. Until maybe a week ago, I remained focused on topics such as Covid, WWII, the Bible, and some others. I purposely avoided flat earth content, but for the sake of boredom and giving things a chance, I watched Ewaranons _The Lost History of Flat Earth _in it's entirety. The beginning parts specifically peaked my interest. Seeing the empty 19th century cities, with primitive peoples, roads, and means of transport, compared with the magnificent buildings blew my mind. I was dumbfounded because it was right in front of my face the whole time, but I had never stopped to really question it. The repetition, symmetrical perfection, and  resemblance to common electrical components in this same architecture blew my mind. 

As of now I don't know what to really believe anymore, about anything. So I've joined here in hopes of learning more, and being able to discuss with others.


----------



## hillcountry (Sep 12, 2021)

hillcountry here, nice to find SH up and running. I posted a few times but mostly read a lot. 

I'm looking forward to the future of the research. Thanks to all the folks who made this available again.


----------



## SknowMercy (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello. Long time lurker, first time poster. Over the years I've shared many sh threads with friends and family. Lively discussion and wide eyes usually follow. Thank you to everyone who contributes and those keeping the lights on for the rest of us.


----------



## hankcooper (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello from Canada I am 70 years old and I remember asking my father what happened to the lost tribes of Israel and he didn't know. Many times I would mistake a Japanese looking person for my brother until he came into view closer.

My uncle who was a scientist that discovered instant ice tea for Liptons and quit because he found out in 1962 that all the products had cancer causing chemicals which they refused to take out. He once said that he thought we had some Mongolian genes which is now something I am not laughing about anymore.

I am pretty upset about the multitude of lies I've been told since birth but as a father and now grandfather I am furious that the lies are not just getting worse but now giant tech is also censoring and digitally burning information on a pace that is breathtaking. I plan on leaving as much truth as possible to pass on to the next generation of my family.

Thank you for the forum here its very informative and important.


----------



## zackorus (Sep 16, 2021)

I found this website, from a google search while I was doing some research into Tartaria.


----------



## poob (Sep 17, 2021)

hi, i believe i discovered you in relation to spacebusters youtube channel.


----------



## Alexsomar (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello. Ive been binge reading a lot of the posts here for quite sometime. Im just genuinely fascinated with the ideas presented here because i, too, think that the reality we are presented with are not really factual. I live in the bay area and im excited to share pics of san francisco (next time i ride my scooter, i’ll snap some photos to share: mudflood buildings, the armory at the mission which really is a startfort from the street pov etc.) also, i like getting my mind blown by ideas. There were several posts that i had ideas to share but alas, i wasnt a member yet.  Ut now i am, excited to share with you guys.


----------



## Consuela (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi everyone. I've been reading the posts here for quite awhile and finally figured I should join. I don't remember how I found SH exactly, but I think it was when I saw an old photo of my elementary school (supposedly built in 1840). In that photo, it had a huge tower on it that wasn't there when I was a kid. From there, my curiosity blossomed, and I started to dig. I've always felt like a lot of things we've been told didn't make much sense though. 

I'm kind of a misfit in my personal sphere as I don't like TV or movies, and I stay away from social media. I think the discussions here are much more interesting. 

Thank you for all the time and effort, and great info, that everyone here contributes. So much to think about!


----------



## ravmen2 (Sep 21, 2021)

Здравствуйте.
Пару лет назад по ссылкам наших альтернативщиков попал на предыдущий вариант "У  краденной Истории". С огромным интересом читаю различные темы на вашем сайте: Тартария, что было раньше до нашей цивилизации?
Спасибо всем, кто выкладывает скрытые или забытые факты.


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 21, 2021)

ravmen2 said:


> Здравствуйте.
> Пару лет назад по ссылкам наших альтернативщиков попал на предыдущий вариант "У  краденной Истории". С огромным интересом читаю различные темы на вашем сайте: Тартария, что было раньше до нашей цивилизации?
> Спасибо всем, кто выкладывает скрытые или забытые факты.


Google Translate:

Hello.
A couple of years ago, the links of our alternatives came to the previous version of "At the Stolen Story". With great interest I read various topics on your site: Tartaria, what was before our civilization?
Thank you to everyone who lays out hidden or forgotten facts.


----------



## Wrecktangle (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey folks,

Stumbled on your site while looking into “melted buildings” of Sedona.  Interesting topic to which I think I agree.  Looking towards finding out more.

W


----------



## pispasana (Sep 25, 2021)

KaaM said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I'm KaaM. Born and brought up in Scotland - in the lowlands, on the north side of the Firth of Forth.
> 
> ...


Do you still have your 'long spoon" lol. Rural France, lucky you. I was in Crimea but am now back in Fife. Yes Comyns Beaumont is a revelation. Am surprised there isn't more about him here. Took a trip around the coast of England & Wales in August and am more convinced than ever that Britain ha been the scene of much more than we are told.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
Years ago, one casual day, YouTube recommended a 5 minute WTC-7 truth video-  into my "light consumer home-DIY video feed".  Next minute, I am reading about giants and archaeology.  For myself, I don't think anything has been this fascinating, such as the mind-blowing research on this site, particularly about the ancient architecture.  Never for a second would I have ever thought to investigate the origins of these buildings.  In the Hudson Valley where I grew up, I saw them everywhere.  Fine buildings that nobody has come anywhere close to, just garbage posing as modern art, especially in the MOMA, where modern art hides inside real art.  I went inside the Empire State Building perhaps 5 or 6 times.  30 years later, I went inside a "sister building" to the Empire State Building, when I lived in Winston Salem, NC- this building is called the Reynold's Building.   It is a nice hotel, a "superior" building. Interestingly, it was the "prototype" for the Empire State Building.It meets all of the criteria.  This is an excellent site to be the first forum I have joined in twenty years, because the research is very high quality, and the community responses are most often equally informative. Cheers!


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2021)

Worgard said:


> Like the Essenes, who buried some of their knowledge before one of the reboots, or resets, it may be a good thing to bring some of the knowledge about the things happening, the reasons why and the parasitic forces that pupeteer the world leaders, from digital to analog, from virtual to hardcopy and bury it for the coming generations


That thought has also crossed my mind. Welcome!


----------



## theheir (Oct 1, 2021)

I've been looking into history for a long time as it doesn't feel or seem quite right. I've visited this site and it's predecessor many times.


----------



## Glaxiatensis (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi y'all!

I did lurk for most of the time on the old forum (as "Italian84"), and kept doing the same here - until today.
Although the interests are wide and polyhedric, my first and true loves - aside books - are History and Languages, which I tried (and failed) to merge during academic days.

Digging and scavenging through national and international archives, I'm currently working on projects aimed to present fellow countrymen (as well as researchers from abroad) with stolen and suppressed history topics, keeping them factual and only using primary sources - you'll see bits and chunks within my posts.
The most difficult one is, mostly because of its huge width, about Ta(r)taria. Apparently, Italians had general knowledge of it until, as far as it came out, early WW2.

This username is the old toponymic of my hometown, a "comune" around 25km from Milano - famous for being the eastern-most terminus on the local Metro network.
After 11 years of summer vacations over there, I've been a London resident since late 2012, enjoying the freedom denied by certain Italian laws.

I'm still recovering from a 2003 near-death brain damage, so please excuse me if certain behaviours will appear filled with arrogance or infantilism. Research is what keeps me alive - inside and outside.

Bless you all!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2021)

Glaxiatensis said:


> I'm still recovering from a 2003 near-death brain damage, so please excuse me if certain behaviours will appear filled with arrogance or infantilism. Research is what keeps me alive - inside and outside.



Welcome! There are a couple brain-healing nootropics out there - The Big List of Nootropics – Nootropics Expert

Some things are better than others. Some beneficial ones are DHEA, pregnenolone, theanine, pine bark extract, vitamin B3, Vitamin D, lithium orotate, glycine and CBD oil. Usage has a synergistic effect. I have similar problems and over the years I found a couple things that actually work.


----------



## anusandhitsu2002 (Oct 1, 2021)

I can't exactly remember how long ago I discovered the forum. I didn't decide to create an account back then for some reason. But due to some personal project I've decided to create this account today.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 2, 2021)

I discovered the forum while in my math class looking for some history forums, and was not a member on the old forum.
I have a love for all history so I wouldn't say there is a specific reason. But if I had to say a reason it would be because I want to expand my knowledge of the world, and how it affects today. 
I think Im mainly just gonna be a lurker though lol.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello fellow humans!
I have been reading SH since the old SH page existed. First I lurked for a long time, then I registered on the old website but not long after that, the old website just disappeared.

So after lurking here from since this new version was up, I now decided to register .

I am from Scandinavia. I'm an open minded person who has realised slowly but surely that we are being lied to 24/7 by TPTB.

And SH helps me in the way that I see there are people that are like me, and that gives me hope for the future because I think humans deserve something better than what the "elite" are doing to us now.

And I think our children, and their children, will benefit alot if the type of open minded Ness that we have here is spread to them.

Thank you!


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 4, 2021)

@Queen Elizabeth II you have the best profile of the entire forum lol


----------



## abraxas (Oct 8, 2021)

I am a longtime lurker, and I thoroughly enjoyed the .org blog as well. It was a shame to see it go. I am interested in almost all topics of revisionist history, and these old-school type internet forums like yours reminds me what makes the internet so great. 
I am very open to different ideas and interpretations of history, which is shared by the members of this forum it seems.


----------



## Saturniine (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello! Found this forum through a friend who recommended a flat earth documentary that he had found through this forum.


----------



## Debeone (Oct 9, 2021)

I have been searching for the truth, of our history, creator, etc. for 6 years now. Opened the third eye and seen so much more. Looking at all angles in this matrix!  God keeps opening doors for me, I keep going thru them. That's why I'm here!


----------



## Truthbug (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I first came across SH after discovering about the mud flood theory and the early history of what is now America. I’ve been blessed enough to have an interest for the truth and happy that there’s people out there devoted to seek and talk about our real history, even if sometimes it could be so bizarre.

I believe in the God of the Bible and most of my views are based on what it says on there but I don’t want to use this great platform to promote anything besides history. I am interested in the nephilim, giants, aliens, shapeshifters, forbidden history, secret societies, freemasons, ancient ruins, ancient technology, ancient culture and genealogies.

I have also recently discovered about my genealogical ties to the mysterious Basque Country and hope to bring some valuable information to the front.


----------



## kraftbaum (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi there,

I stumbled across SH while watching "Stolen History - Lifting the Veil of Deception" in german since I´m from Germany. My username means "powerful tree". The main reasons I subscribed here are my intentions to seek for the true history and to learn more about who I really am in order to do so. I also want to get rid of the mind prison, which seems an important step to heal myself on this journey.

Also, watching the 7 parts about flat earth blew literally my mind since many more questions showed up. By now, I´m not really sure how earth is really shaped, so this one needs to remain an unanswered question to me. But, for sure the globe and all this NASA stuff seems a poorly made lie to me after I took a closer look on these topics.

Kindly regards

kraftbaum

P.S.: just ignore the flag in my avatar since I use a vpn. I´m from Germany.


----------



## TBird (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello fellow humans. I am so happy to be here. I have always felt a connection to history. so after many years of searching, i have now ended up here. "Seek and you shall find" Can't wait to get into some true history lessons. Thank you in advance


----------



## sceppy (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello, sceppy here.
I found this forum from someone who posted on the flat Earth society forum which I post on as sceptimatic.
I've been reading through a lot of topics on here and there's some interesting takes on many topics.

It also seems like people are respectful of others so I thought I'd give it a shot.
Anyone that knows me from the FES will know enough about me to make their own assumptions and hopefully see me as respectful, which I believe I am.

Anything you want me to add further just ask away.
Cheers.


----------



## Vril88 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All

I am new to this group.
This is a great site.
Have been doing research into the Christian religion and related forgeries, genocide and lies.


----------



## Luvs (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi, my name is Irene, but because i call everyone Luvs, i got it as a nickname.
I came here after following a link from some message on Telegram.
I love Tartary, but as i live in Northern Ireland i am very disapointed with the amount of Starforts that are left and mudfloods have all been cleaned up and although i am spotting a lot, i wish there was a lot more that i could actually get into to [at the mo].
I am hoping there is someone else from Ireland on this so we can compare notes, and i am so jealous of those living in areas with lots of easy explored areas.
I only found out about Tartary a few months ago and it has totally opened my eyes. 
I have always known something was very wrong all my life but couldnt put my finger on it.
As a child i spent a lot of time visiting old churches etc, if only i knew then what i know now, need to repeat the visits.
Looking forward to learning lots more
Luvs


----------



## Code For Faith (Oct 24, 2021)

First I found out about Building 7 being leveled down by itself on 9/11.
Then about the earth being flat.
And finally, I found out about the mud flood... that's it, I join Stolen History!

I'm now very interested in the topic of the Millennial Kingdom of Christ. Did it happen already? Because if the previous civilization that was buried in the mud flood was actually linked to the Millennial Kingdom, then our biblical timeline is wrong, it would place the mark of the beast and the battle of Armageddon in our past. What is the true purpose of the Covid19 vaccine then? Prepare a super soldier army for the battle of Gog and Magog?

I became a Christian in 2017. Not because someone told me about Jesus, or because I was interested in knowing Him. I'm a Christian because Jesus Christ, the Son of God, the only Savior of the world saved me. If you want to know more about that story, please message me.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 24, 2021)

Bordeaux Unveiled said:


> First I found out about Building 7 being leveled down by itself on 9/11.
> Then about the earth being flat.
> And finally, I found out about the mud flood... that's it, I join Stolen History!
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I feel I should warn you that not everyone here shares your evangelical enthusiasm and you will find many posts that challenge your convictions and beliefs right down to their very core.

As long as you can keep an open mind and not approach everything from a narrow and specific frame of reference, then your time in this forum could be of great help to you. On the other hand, you will also find this isn't the place for preaching specific doctrines.


----------



## toneandtenor (Oct 24, 2021)

I am a musician, voice teacher, and writer, living in Northern Greece. Originally, I come from San Francisco, California, but I am very much enjoying my new place in the world. This forum came to my attention via a video I've watched on topics such as Tartaria and our flat Earth. I am looking forward to learning all I can, as nothing is more important to me than the truth. The last version of this forum was unknown to me. Now that I have seen the potential of Old World buildings to gather and distribute energy, I can't help but see that our ancestors' level of technology was far superior to ours today. And obviously, we live on a flat, stationary plane.


----------



## Code For Faith (Oct 24, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Welcome to the forum. I feel I should warn you that not everyone here shares your evangelical enthusiasm and you will find many posts that challenge your convictions and beliefs right down to their very core.
> 
> As long as you can keep an open mind and not approach everything from a narrow and specific frame of reference, then your time in this forum could be of great help to you. On the other hand, you will also find this isn't the place for preaching specific doctrines.



Thank you Will for the welcome message! 
Some share my enthusiasm for Jesus, some don't. That's life. 
I'm reading articles on your website, I see you are on the Gnostic side of the spectrum. 
I'll be praying for you and Felix.


----------



## Rodney Muhammad (Oct 28, 2021)

I found this forum through Mike Ma's webpage. I'm fascinated by phantom centuries and the notion that history is falsified; I think there's a lot of truth this and the 20th century is a great example of fake history being produced before our eyes. 
Anyway I'm trying to mostly read but I'll contribute if I have something worth saying. 
Thanks for having me.


----------



## jpeeves (Oct 28, 2021)

Bordeaux Unveiled said:


> First I found out about Building 7 being leveled down by itself on 9/11.
> Then about the earth being flat.
> And finally, I found out about the mud flood... that's it, I join Stolen History!
> 
> ...



I came here because I realized I needed a forum where ideas bounce around instead of just trying to read or listen to one source. I have been searching for deeper answer to the harbingers described in the book of Daniel and Revelations. I would consider the present time as leading up to the mark of the beast/Daniel's week. Quite sure of a flat earth and ancient technology.


----------



## Lupo (Oct 31, 2021)

I found your site after someone posted your video on telegram. I found it intriguing. I’ve honestly never heard of some of the things being talked about. I know as many people do, most recorded history is propaganda and if you dig deep enough and long enough you’ll get to at least some of the truth. What I see here is another level entirely. I am curious, not sold. I am however open, as crazy as things are now nothing surprises me.


----------



## Starman (Oct 31, 2021)

Lupo said:


> I found your site after someone posted your video on telegram. I found it intriguing. I’ve honestly never heard of some of the things being talked about. I know as many people do, most recorded history is propaganda and if you dig deep enough and long enough you’ll get to at least some of the truth. What I see here is another level entirely. I am curious, not sold. I am however open, as crazy as things are now nothing surprises me.



Welcome to the forum.  There is indeed another level of inquiry here.  You just have to find what resonates with you and then dig a little deeper. Who knows what you'll find!  It's mostly about keeping an open mind...


----------



## Achillese (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello everyone, I found my way here through searching for answers and more information about... Our history.  H/T to Ewarsanon for opening my eyes with some of the most awesome videos that undoubtedly got me on this constant and ongoing search for the truth.  I am greatful to be here always happy to find like minded people helping to open the eyes of people like me.  I hope all is well to anyone reading and thank you for sharing your time and knowledge.


----------



## Chedi (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi,


I'm in the process of realizing that nothing is what it seems. It's bizarre how much different I see the world now, compared to just a few weeks ago. When I look at buildings,  or mountains,  or maps. Things have never made as much sense as now, yet I've never had this many questions.

I stumbled upon this website while watching a favorite YouTube channel of mine. This seems like a good place to find valuable infotmation and exchange ideas. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sahm48 (Oct 31, 2021)

hi I'm new here. i just registered because i had a question, but prefer mainly lurking and love the links to old history books and maps.


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi since the 'covid' circus started to unfold I realised something was not right, I started researching and I guess I wasn't prepared for my whole existence to be a lie but hay ho that's where we are at. I am just looking for as much information and evidence as I can possibly find, I received a video from a new friend that lead me here......


----------



## Liberated Collective (Nov 2, 2021)

My name is Blake, I found the forum from the YouTube channel, I've been searching for truth most of my life, but in the last year have truly been informed of the deception going on throughout the entire timeline. Im excited to get to learn together, brain storm, share with like minded individuals. Thanks


----------



## AlastorChad (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello friends,

New to the forum here. I have so many questions and can't wait to read what you guys have to say.


----------



## RTaber (Nov 6, 2021)

Thank you all for these resources and the collaboration. We seem to keep finding rabbit holes and getting deeper through all of this. Ewaranon marks a major one. Grateful to be here.


----------



## suspicious (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi,

New to the forum here and I found it after researching Fomenko's work. Censorship is rampant in social medias so the only places we can find people talking openly about history are forums like this one. Grateful to be here and look forward to learn more.


----------



## AlsoUseΘisKnowledge (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello

I'd like to be partially anonymous, just in case i need it someday, i live in Norway somewhere, i'm a freedom and truth seeking-oholic, i remember first finding this forum earlier this year, when i searched for tartaria and similar stuff after listening to the autodidactic channel and a bit of Max Igan. i recetly watched all of ewaranon's contet that i could find, and it was very interesting, so i think i'd get some value from registering up here, to share stuff and ask questions. i'm very into the shape of our realm, and how it relates to our past, i'm also into finding out how our biggest religions once were one unified religion, and learning about that, it was hard at first to let go of my protestant belief, as i was tought it from when i was born, once i liberated myself from that dogma, i finally opened my mind to all possibilities. i'm also eager to someday actually doing stuff with my knowledge (hence my name), perhaps travel to continents not shown on mainstream maps, making free energy devices myself. i already have heard you can have a current through a dieletric substance to enable levitation and free energy: htt ps :// ody see. com/@amaterasusolar:8/electrogravitics-gravity-control-energy:6 (couldn't link this for some reason (remove the spaces to make it work lol)) maybe someone could just build a tartarian-like structure someday and make it work.


----------



## TMFJ (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello, everyone! I’m new here and not real familiar, with how to post on here, and I hope that I’m doing this right? Anyhow, I’ve always been interested in a lot of the subjects, that are presented here, I’ve always just had a feeling that everything is not what it seems, and that we are being denied the whole truth, as I’ve had like minded friends, through the years, and have had countless discussions on the subject of alternate/hidden history, and I just believe that there is more to things, than we are taught/told, and I wish I had found this site years ago. The way I found out about the site, is from a sub on Reddit called, Cultural Layer, that I read frequently, and I just get a lot out of it, and have the desire to investigate and learn the truth about history, and our collective past.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello there, I am new to the forum having seen a link on Reddit.
I have to say, the topics here are fascinating, and I have been absorbing as much information as possibly over the past couple of weeks.
Whilst reading, I feel I have made a few interesting connections, and felt compelled to register so I can share them in the relevant threads - I hope these connections are of interest!


----------



## Hoggie84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi everyone my name is Niall i'm from Ireland. I came across a video called Legend of Midguard on a group on Telegram and was just curious to what this site was about especially considering the content of the video. I'm a regular poster on Tartary groups on fakebook and happened to come upon the topic while looking into the mysterious Hy Brazil island that's use to be off the coast of Ireland until they removed it from maps. Have been interested in the Tartary subject now for a couple of months so i'm looking forward to having a look at some threads on here about it. Was it someone in this group that made the video i mentioned or was it on an older forum that i  have seen people mention. Thanks for having me and looking forward to hopefully learning more from others in here on the topic.


----------



## Om_homey (Nov 11, 2021)

Good morning. I spent many an evening years ago reading Corbin Dallas Tartaria discussion threads. That was a few years ago. I'm interested in Tartaria and the mudfloods. Is history repeating itself?


----------



## lastellarosa (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi guys,
I found this site from a Jon Levi video. Been a seeker of truth and had a different awareness level than most all my life, but just discovered Tartaria/mudflood topics about a year ago and am here on this journey with you all to discover our true story, what was taken from us, and by whom, and figure out how we can stop it from happening again, as they are going full steam ahead right now. 

Open eye, closed fist always. Thanks for having me 


Achillese said:


> Hello everyone, I found my way here through searching for answers and more information about... Our history.  H/T to Ewarsanon for opening my eyes with some of the most awesome videos that undoubtedly got me on this constant and ongoing search for the truth.  I am greatful to be here always happy to find like minded people helping to open the eyes of people like me.  I hope all is well to anyone reading and thank you for sharing your time and knowledge.


Ewaranon's videos are amazing . Have you seen Vibes of Cosmos channel with the moon map as a reflection of a snapshot of the earth captured some time in the past?  Mindblowing! lol


----------



## Enzu (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, I'm interested in investigating the true ancient history of the American continent, in which I have much doubted the mainstream narrative that there wasn't any contact or travel to America from other continents until Columbus when in fact for any competent sailing people it would have been impossible to miss.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Nov 18, 2021)

hello guys 
I was awakened to the flat earth in 2016
of course I knew about the elites from before
lost a bit of my passion as I felt a bit hopeless knowing how little knowledge we actually have about the world
then through guys like Jon levi Ewar and videos like aEther i realized there is much more to learn about and here i am


----------



## Peabody11 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello. I have accessed SH from time to time over more recent years as part of my verification process from different sources. Now that the awakening is happening and SH has such active forums, thought it could be good to actually join in the conversations and put in any two-bobs worth I may have.


----------



## PsychonaughtSam (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey everyone I heard of this website through the Grimerica podcast.  
Been into "conspiracy theories", true history, truth in general, and the study of consciousness for quite a while now.  
I've been astral projecting for about 18 years and contribute a lot of my "awakening" to my astral experiences blowing my mind open. 

Anyways im stoked i found this forum there a ton of topics i've always been interested in. I just binge read "The Secret Key"  and wow i've seen a lot of those ideas before but the book was so well put together and informative that i couldn't stop reading till i was done.  

Looking forward to being part of this awesome website!


----------



## Inquisitor (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi I've been a fan of alternative history for over a decade, since I discovered History: Fiction or Science but I knew there was something very wrong long before that.


----------



## Silencedogood (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey there.  I am new to the forums but not new to the subject.  I received a Master's in history from Ohio State and I graduated completely oblivious to truth but full of narrative.  What opened my eyes was when I started construction.  I worked in old buildings in columbus and cincinnati.  These buildings had first floor entry areas one or two stories below ground.  Also the colleges I work at are all very old and questionable in their stories at best.  Ohio State has an arch with flowers incorporated into the OSU stadium, Kenyon college in Gambier has a ridiculous story, New York built Opulent skyscrapers in a year... doing construction with modern tools and transportation made me look around and wonder.  Why are we building what is equivalent to trash, when they built majestic buildings without power tools while having to go home and farm after work in order to survive.  You can ignore my location for now, I'm from the US but currently deployed.


----------



## iseidon (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello to everyone from Yekaterinburg.

I was born in St. Petersburg, but I have been living in Yekaterinburg since I was 5 years old.

I have been interested in the history and local lore of the Sverdlovsk region since the fifth grade, that is, for about 15 years.

I 've been reading Russian-language websites for a long time (tart-aria.info , 1723.ru, a number of blogs - wakeuphuman, crustgroup, a number of YouTube channels - "Unofficial history", etc.), but most often without registration and active activity, preferred to read and collect information.

Recently, I read an article on tart-aria.info from the Catalyst user - "Lost key". At the end of the article there was a link to this resource.

That's how I found out about you. Much of what I have read here, I have already read before, but there is also a lot of new.

I prefer, mostly, to work with facts. Architecture (buildings, city plans), photographs (which can preferably be clearly identified and identified), geography (rivers, mountains, etc.), language (I like to find language bridges between cultures of different peoples and believe that once there was a single language and a developed culture that will soon be recreated again). Most viewed cities in the world panoramas Google (most often), Baidu (China), Yandex (at least, as panorami Google, it's almost always better)

Not a fan of rabid conspiracy theories about aliens, secret societies, etc. At the same time, I am ready to take information on them into account, if there is an argument.

I want to thank every person or group of people who have ever contributed to the dissemination of knowledge, research about the common human culture, about the secrets of history.

Dmitry.



       ​


----------



## JanOtt (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello.

I found this forum looking for discussion about first millennium (timeline CE/AD) revision and then saw there are also some threads in which Oera Linda (book, manuscript, codex) is discussed or mentioned.

In the latter topic I have specialised over the last 12 years, resulting in publication of a new English translation (the first straight out of the original language), with new transliteration. The first deluxe edition (July this year) has color copies of all 190 manuscript pages, but has just sold out. The second, revised (paperback) edition is still available and has five appendices regarding the authenticity question.

I will start by correcting some information in the thread "Oera Linda the Deluge Book".


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 25, 2021)

JanOtt said:


> Hello.
> 
> I found this forum looking for discussion about first millennium (timeline CE/AD) revision and then saw there are also some threads in which Oera Linda (book, manuscript, codex) is discussed or mentioned.
> 
> ...



Welcome, great to see you here!

The Oera Linda Thread is a mess and doesn't do the topic justice. Would you be interested in starting a new one with a more coherent overview and introduction? I think that would be worthwhile.


----------



## JanOtt (Nov 25, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Welcome, great to see you here!
> 
> The Oera Linda Thread is a mess and doesn't do the topic justice. Would you be interested in starting a new one with a more coherent overview and introduction? I think that would be worthwhile.


Thank you for the welcome, @dreamtime . I will think about starting a new thread, but for now have only replied to the existing one.


----------



## jocy (Nov 27, 2021)

Chince said:


> Hi everyone.
> I came from the old forums and have primarily been a lurker for most of my time here. I honestly cant remember how I found this place, but I would guess that I was around for about a year or so before the last site went 'poof'. For now I mainly plan to just keep absorbing content\lurking, but I definitely will be contributing if I can find something of value to offer
> 
> -What interests me the most about stolen history?
> ...


Hello Everyone! 
First of all pls sorry for my English, I´m French and my level is far from perfect. I just discovered this forum in a Jon Levi´s video. The more I'm searching the more questions I have. I'm interested in basically everything that could help us to find out who/what we really are. I came to the point where I thing that we might be like the WestWorld residents, reset every 200 years or so... I'm grateful to all the investigators helping in connecting the dots, and I thing there are a lot of them here.
So thanks for allowing me to join you


----------



## BACON1111 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm not sure how I found this site tbh, I've been consumed in researching our past when I was introduced to Tartary & mud flood; hope to meet like minded people


----------



## kathyd (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi, Thanks for the add.  I am a seeker of the truth.  This shut down has provided me with more time to root out truth forums.  I have been studying Tartaria for some time, the mud flood, orphan trains, etc.  I think i actually found a link to you from the Tartaria group.  

I look forward to learning more, and to sharing some of the  unusual truths i come across.


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi. I don't have much to share just here to learn new things


----------



## Marvelous (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi, I come as a sponge hoping to soak up as much knowledge as I can!


----------



## GPRacer51 (Dec 4, 2021)

I was directed here from a writer to Ben Fulford's site...sounded interesting. Seems it is...


----------



## TommyS (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello fellow members..
I’m a lifelong “conspiracy“ realist that has recently been interested in our lost history.
I can clearly see that we have been controller and lied to for millenni.
Im a Disabled Veteran that struggles with a Chronic Health issue, so please bare with my slowness and possible typing errors.
I’m a father of 5 and would like to see a better place going forward for their future.
I do believe we are in a Great Awakening right now and I‘m pleased to say my kids have listened to me over the years nd they see it too.  So, I try to deconstruct what I can and share it with them and those I love.
I may not share much, but I will when I feel I have valid info to share.
Cheers


----------



## reclaim (Dec 5, 2021)

Heyas! Longtime lurker and truth seeker.  I am grateful there still exists a place where minds capable of holding many models of existence and reality for consideration, simultaneously; can meet.  
First it was looking up in the sky seeing lines that shouldn't be. 
Then it was realizing the mysteries were in the earth all around me hidden in plain sight.  All these grand brick buildings partially buried with fuzzy histories.  Found SH and learned its everywhere. Thanks for having me, hope I can contribute.


*When you break free from the matrix, it's like you're sober at a party full of drunks.
At first might have to fake it helps to deconstruct your reality in chunks.*


----------



## DogFaced_PonySoldier (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I found myself here after watching some videos by Robert Sepehr which were randomly suggested to me on youtube, which led down a rabbit hole spanning several days.

I found the link to this site as a referenced source in a video on the world fairs as I went from topic to topic that seemed to be related in some way, and,_ speaking of which...

..._I also recently purchased the 'Exposing the Expositions' book on the World Fairs that has been mentioned here, alongside a few others by Eustace Mullins which are on other topics.

Finally, I am a Christian and subsequently view everything here through the lens of the 'Dual-Seed/Serpent Seed' Theory--the only true Christian view I believe explains the world today.

Happy to be here and look forward to contributing and engaging with everyone here.

I'll end by saying that I am beyond thankful for the people who make sites like this possible, alongside the many other similar platforms and forums, as we find ourselves in this era of mass censorship, disinformation, and deliberate dumbing down of the masses.

Cheers

P.S.

If curious, my username was inspired by a quote from 'sitting president' Joe Xiden at one of his former political rallies, whereupon answering a woman's question he said, "...why, you're just a _Lying Dog Faced Pony Soldier_..."


----------



## Fred_up (Dec 6, 2021)

Was in the middle of part3 on yt when it cut out and I had to investigate, happy to be here and prefer to be able to comment here too. Thanks.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 6, 2021)

Fred_up said:


> Was in the middle of part3 on yt when it cut out and I had to investigate, happy to be here and prefer to be able to comment here too. Thanks.



Watch it here: Stolen History Part 3 - The Mystery of the World's Fairs

We have to re-upload it to the SH-channel due to an error in the editting process.


----------



## Belialith (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello, my nickname is Belialith, which I got from my two sisters who had read a romance novel, "Angelique and the Demon" and both told me that the character in that book reminded them of me, and told me to read the book, but I wasn't interested in romance novels, and thought the book much too thick to waste my time. But eventually my younger sister convinced me to read it, and I thought it funny, but the character in the book was so evil, I didn't like it. That was when I was in my early 20s. Nevertheless I eventually took the name of it. 

Then my two sisters, so strangely, both got breast cancer, (but they were both taking that, flu shot, which I never could understand why someone would take a shot that made them sick so that they don't get sick later; it's too contradictory), also they were eating GMO foods which they thought were healthy because of the propaganda, such as soy and corn, which I had a distaste for so I stayed away from it (and only after their death did I do an in depth research on the dangers) and in 2012 my younger sister passed away and was buried on the Autumnal Equinox, and six months later in 2013 my older sister passed away and was buried on the Spring Equinox. I thought it so strange, because I was left with the Summer and Winter Solstices which somehow equalled my very emotional nature, or both sides, which I can't seem to describe, although, I'm an artist by nature.

And since I have been deeply interested in uncovering the truth about what is being hidden from us, since I can remember, I had done some research on those Equinoxes and Solstices and found them to be a grave distortion, and one need not celebrate them knowing they are based upon evil intentions by outside interferers into our world.

I found this forum through youtube when I watched all three awesome "Stolen History - Lifting the Veil of Deception" videos on Sunday Dec 5, 2021. After I started reading this forum, I realized this is exactly what I have been looking for to advance my research. You see, in 2006 as I was sitting at my computer, bored with it all, a voice came and yelled into my ear, "GET KNOWLEDGE," well, it spoke loudly, and I thought, "knowledge, knowledge, GNOSIS!" and I found the book "The Nag Hammadi Library" with general editor James M. Robinson, ordered it on the computer that moment, delivered to my home, and my deep researches began.

About 2 years ago, a friend on facebook left a link on my site to the book "Eternal Humans and the Finite gods" (3rd edition) by Theresa Talea, and my research sky rocketed, and my plans, from a long time ago, suddenly revealed itself to me. When I was 17, I wanted to know why Lucifer fell. I asked everyone, parents, priests, others, and no one knew. So I began to discover personally, for myself, what that was all about. During that time I said to myself I will find out about the fallen, and then I will find out about God, or who I thought of as 'God' back then, but found  even more than that. Because you can't call our Originator a 'god' since they are much more.

I'm also subscribed to Farsight dot com where Courtney Brown trained some exceptional remote viewers, where I've found a lot of evidence from them.
And my research continues, in this awesome place. Thanks SO much for all these brilliant intelligent people on this forum. I'm so grateful!


----------



## Fred_up (Dec 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Watch it here: Stolen History Part 3 - The Mystery of the World's Fairs
> 
> We have to re-upload it to the SH-channel due to an error in the editting process.


Thanks any chance of getting closed captions on any of this series?


----------



## Pathfinder (Dec 7, 2021)

I heard about this site from a comment in a youtube video.  What interests me:

I have long felt that something was “wrong” with mainstream history.  Something always felt a little off about it; that it adhered to a main narrative and that it accepted only information and writing that likewise adhered to the narrative. More specifically,

* In examining my own family history, I can take it back reliably only about 170 years at max. What happened before? I live in the US.  I have no idea where my family came from before the “civil war.” I find it intriguing that the USA may have actually begun in the 1860s-70s, not when we’re told.

* I know that fiction and literature, including all media, often has “revelation of the method” and “predictive programming” contained in it.

* I know that today’s made-up news becomes tomorrow’s Official History; that there actually are efforts to destroy, conceal and distort actual history.

* This site, and its format and rules are precisely what is needed to keep discussion and research focused and on task. Looking forward.


----------



## quietwolf11 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi, my name is Christina.

I found this group on a comment on FB. I am a new subscriber and I am fascinated by the mud floods and Tartaria.  While growing up in Chicago started my interest in the topic of stolen history, the World Fairs puzzled me even more. Why build all those magnificent structures only to tear them down. So I studied the World's Fairs. I was a history graduate and started to realize then that the history we were told was not fully accurate. Thank you for everyone on here.


----------



## sokol (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi, I'm here to lurk more and read thoughtful discussions. I enjoy history and am a believer that history does repeat itself. With the recent events all over the world, it is a great time to be indulging in history and asking questions. History is taught to us the way the system wants it to be taught, I would like to understand the big picture without the hindrance of a certain curriculum.


----------



## AlternativeOpinion (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello everyone, I came across this forum on a shared link via Telegram. Recently it starts to make much more sense that our history has been messed up with. Just considering what we learn at school and how it is presented to us makes no sense to me. In 2011 I came across a site containing various historical data that I have never heard of before of significant value in regards to our history, i.e. the financial background of the revolution in Russia, how it was decided that the British navy will switch to oil under Churchill as Secretary of State for War back in 1906 and so on so forth. I have watched the first two of you series and I find them the best documentary with respect to the topic I've watched so far! Thanks for your amazing work!


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi, I am from old Europe (near Austria) and have a long history of interest in "alternative" topics.

I am not a fan of new social media (f-book,twitter etc.) so was looking for oldschool forums to exchange ideas.
The last forum I was in was named "lets roll forum" this was suddenly gone and now a new one is online however there seem to be only 3-4 people who write something. And I was in German forum but the posts there got more and more "mediocre" or even idiotic so I left there. Perhaps this one is better - seems here is more info and research and less trolling (I hope?)


----------



## Claire (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi all,
I found this forum by chance while looking for more information about Tartaria (I'm new to the subject and want to know more). I read some of the threads and I see they are written by open-minded and knowledgeable people and that there are many more important and interesting topics covered. I love expanding my horizons and I hope to do so here.
Thanks!


----------



## treehead (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello everyone!  I discovered stolenhistory.net by watching the 3-part video series on the subject on YT.  I was pleasantly surprised that this video series hadn't caught the attention of the YT algorithms.  I quickly downloaded and saved all 3 parts and then located this site and immediately added it to my bookmarks.  My fascination with this topic stemmed from my obsession with all of the worldwide megalithic structures located all over the world, how they were created, who created them, and what technology they employed.  During my internet "travels" on the subject, I eventually learned of the mud flood theory, then Tartaria, and finally arrived here.  In my quest for knowledge on the subject, I've even begun to research remote viewing, and am a monthly subscriber to remote viewing site Farsight.org.  I find it incredibly difficult, if not infuriating, to learn and accept, how much humanity has been held back over time and kept primitive by those who control the money system.  Anyways, I thank everyone responsible for putting this site together.  I look forward to learning what other like-minded, open-minded individuals have to say or report on this lost knowledge.


----------



## 7comes11 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have been doing a lot of searching and digging and have developed a fairly comfortable understanding of most of the issues being discussed here. The linking of Tartaria and the millenial reign of Christ shed so much light on things for me. As beautiful as all of that architecture is and the concepts they introduce, it doesn't compare with the facts of the last couple of hundred of years, the world wars, the deception that is ushering forth across the entire planet... or as they put it... Satan has been loosed upon the earth! Very grateful for what is happening here and looking forward to the days ahead!!


----------



## SM31 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I'm new and only found about the forums from the spectacular work in the documentaries. I have nothing to contribute so far and for the foreseeable future, since I've only been looking at alternative history and forgeries for a few years now. I just want to donate and keep this work alive.

Regards,
SM


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 16, 2021)

SM31 said:


> foHello everyone,
> I'm new and only found about the forums from the spectacular work in the documentaries. I have nothing to contribute so far and for the foreseeable future, since I've only been looking at alternative history and forgeries for a few years now. I just want to donate and keep this work alive.
> 
> Regards,
> SM



Many thanks from the entire forum and docu team for your generous donation!


----------



## pavel_o (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi,
I was born in ukraine and now live in israel. About 10 years ago a friend of mine showed me a lecture by Klaus Donna and from there my journey to the study of truth began. I heard about the forum on the YouTube channel of a wonderful researcher named Yuri "История Пи" who was recommended to me in the disclose tv forum. There are so many more things I would like to understand and with the amount of knowledge here I think I have a good chance ...


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello.
I have been a bi-vocational evangelist-pastor and Engineer. I started as a Naval Archtect-Marine Engineer and am now working on an exoskeleton robot as a support engineer. I have over 20,000 hours of original research in ancient Hebrew (it's been remade a few times) and restored notarikon (it was twisted with the language).

I was led here by the Stolen History videos.  Wow. A light switch was flipped.

If I was a member of the old forum it was incidental and I don't remember.  I don't recall ever seeing it.

There are things that  'just aren't right' in modern Christianity.
1.  The  Holy Grail of preaching is the sermon on the road to Emaus. Does it make sense that we wouldn't have preserved that, especially since we are commanded to teach those who can teach? Stolen history red flag?

2. The great embarrassment is that theologians must reluctantly confess that they cannot read the Old Testament the way Jesus and the New Testament authors did.  There are passages that they just cannot twist into a literal-historical context. Seminary Hermeneutics 101 will introduce 'sensus plenior' as the meaning God intended, but the human author was unaware of. Then they will explain 5 or more positions from 'it doesn't exist' to 'if it exists we are not allowed to read it because we aren't apostles".  Stolen history red flag?

3. The camel's nose; the thing the church has been unable to purge, is the idea that Jesus had a secret teaching. Lots of people invented nonsense to fill the gap; but the church has been unable to rid itself of the idea. Possible Stolen history flag?

4. In seminary "Introduction to the Bible", students are subtly taught that they can't trust it because of the "Synoptic problem". And thousands of papers have been written about it. Matthew, Mark and Luke treat the same event in different ways. This should trouble us if we claim it to be inerrant.  Sowing doubt on truth seems to be another red flag.

5. The result of the loss of these things results in central control of religion.  Those who don't buy into the central control are in a perpetual Greek debate, with no foundation in truth, by Reformers, constantly creating theological chaos to the point that the average Christian no longer cares.  If they do care, they just pick a team as in sports and run with it.   A Stolen history flag?

I believe I have stumbled across how to restore it. But y'all will be the judge.

The five things above are really caused by the loss of one thing.  Notarikon.  Why did the early church burn the writings of heretics?  Those who understood the symbols of the Bible were purged.  Christian Jews were purged from the church by 400 so thoroughly that when Jerome wanted to learn Hebrew, he had to go to disbelieving Jews.

Augustine declared the the Greek Septuagint was more reliable than the Hebrew original texts.  Is this, the rewriting of history,  a stolen history red flag?

Around 600 AD the Jews added vowels to the text. Why? They aren't used today in modern newspapers.  They did it to obfuscate Christ in the scriptures.   The word 'amar' means 'said, word' AND 'lamb'.  The word itself tells us that the Lamb of God is the Word of God.  But it is now hidden with the added vowels to separate it into two words.

The word 'mammon', we are told means money. It does in Syriac. Why would they choose a Syriac word when mammon in Hebrew means 'the believing ones'.  You cannot serve God and self.  Why would they trivialize it in such a way?

The word 'agape' we are told, is some sort of super Greek love. Agape in Hebrew means 'the combatants'. It is loving your enemy with no expectation of return. It is God's love that while we were yet sinners, and enemies of God, Christ died for us.  Changing it allows them to portray God as always angry and wanting to squish us. He loved us even though we were enemies, how much more does he love us when we are not?  Why then all the guilt... in Christ there is no condemnation.

These are intentional a purposeful changes.  Let me introduce a restored Notarikon.

In Hebrew, words get their meaning from the combined meaning of the letters within.

Adam came from the ground 'adamah' and has blood 'dam' and spirit 'ah'. The blood 'dam' is the commandment 'd' finished by the son 'm'.

The first word of the Bible is bereshit בראשית.  Let's do the same:

     בראשית: Created ברא six שית
    ב-ראשית : in ב – the beginning ראשית
    ב-ראש-י-ת :  in ב - the authority of (heads of) ראש - the creator י – (makes it an object) ת
    בר(אש)ית : a covenant ברית with man אש at the center
    בר-אשי-ת : the son בר – offered total devotion (fire offerings) אשי – (makes it an object) ת
    ב-ר-א-ש-י-ת - a revelation to man ב it is revealed ר that God spoke and created the heavens and the earth א his word did not return void ש his plan for creation י was finished ת
    ב(ראשי)ת The daughter בת has her head ראשי in her heart (by position). A riddle that the daughter of God loves God (her head). 
Elohim means 'God separated from man by ignorance'
Israel means 'Man joined to God by revelation'

You are Israel if you know him.

Since letters have meaning, if we read the Alphabet in order:
God spoke and created the heavens and the earth. He revealed to man .. that he pursued them with a .. command .. which they did not understand .. and it distinguished them .. as the bride... When they understood .. through the marriage .. they became a new creation. The Son of God .. taught .. the promise of the Father. .. The Son of Man .. fulfilled the promise ... by becoming flesh. .. He spoke in parables and riddles. .. He exchanged his righteousness for our sin. .. The Son of God died and rose again  .. revealing .. that his word returns with an increase. His completed work is your new life. The Son of God died ... and finished his declared works. .. The Son of Man died and was restored to glory. .. All prophecy was completed. .. Judgement was ended. .. We became co-heirs with Christ

I am hoping to find a skeptical but open-to-be-convinced audience here.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 16, 2021)

Goatherd said:


> Hello.
> I have been a bi-vocational evangelist-pastor and Engineer. I started as a Naval Archtect-Marine Engineer and am now working on an exoskeleton robot as a support engineer. I have over 20,000 hours of original research in ancient Hebrew (it's been remade a few times) and restored notarikon (it was twisted with the language).
> 
> I was led here by the Stolen History videos.  Wow. A light switch was flipped.
> ...


I would recommend starting your own thread to further this discussion, as it sounds interesting but the welcome thread isn’t the place for it. Feel free to DM if you need assistance on creating a thread. 

Welcome to SH!


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 16, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I would recommend starting your own thread to further this discussion, as it sounds interesting but the welcome thread isn’t the place for it. Feel free to DM if you need assistance on creating a thread.
> 
> Welcome to SH!


Thank you. Yeah.. I put it here to give you a feel for me, not to start a discussion on it here.  Thanks.


----------



## girlfrombc (Dec 19, 2021)

hi, found your site on telegram and decided to check it out, interested in the Tartarian empire and after visiting your site found more informations 
which means more time to study, so decided to put my name in here as a member. Thanks for having me


----------



## ViniB (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi everyone! Came from the old forum after it crashed lol i'm brazilian, as many others here witch is pretty cool! I'm interested on everything related to our true stolen past, but right now my focus is the 19th century period here. Hope to get along well!!


----------



## Daruma (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello everyone! I have just discovered the Stolen History documentaries after being introduced to the ideas of the mud flood/Tartaria/distorted history etc quite recently as well. 
I have added Portuguese subtitles to parts 2 and 3, to spread the word in my country, as a humble contribution: Brasil é com S! 
Thank you for putting these up!
I haven't had time to fully explore the forum yet. Looking forward to!
All the best,
Daruma


----------



## robgreen12345 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello everyone

I actually remember the old forum and discovered the site randomly through youtube reccomendations


----------



## Bella (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello,

I'm new to the topic. I started with ewaranon's videos and then found the stolen history series. So glad to find other free thinkers.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 23, 2021)

Daruma said:


> I have added Portuguese subtitles to parts 2 and 3, to spread the word in my country, as a humble contribution: Brasil é com S!



If you have them as .srt files with time stamp, please send them and I will add them to our videos.


----------



## Pierocanova (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello
I knew this forum through the Telegram channel Aetherwelt
I am a boilermaker and I am interested in non-polluting energy


----------



## lfiel475 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello,

My name is Laura and I've been on a journey of self discovery since 2019. Part of that has included my awakening and evolution. I don't believe anything that I've been told by the mainstream narrative anymore, hence why I'm here.

I look forward to learning new truths.


----------



## powerthoth (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello all. 
I found this site through a YT channel - Lifting the Veil of Deception.
From an early age I've always known what I was being taught was not right. I knew something was missing.
WWII was my first big red pill. That led me to the WWI red pill. On and on... 
I've buried my head in the sand for a long time on religion. But I can no longer ignore the fact that what I have practiced my whole life has been borrowed from other religions.  
All of the deceptions seemingly have no end.
For several months I guess I might say I was depressed. But I've moved past that stage and decided the only thing I can do is search for and arm myself with the truth.

I am glad to be here.


----------



## Jonnyp1969 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi I'm new this forum but am hungry for knowledge of our lost history. I guess my first awakening came with learning about the Mudd Flood reset and just how angry it made me to know it was deleted from our teachings in school and our history. It made me wonder what other important facts have been deleted. I hope to gain insight and knowledge from the members here.


----------



## Tintin1954 (Dec 26, 2021)

A new friend has been whetting my appetite for Truth...she gave me the name of this site and here I am. Hoping it helps me to unravel and better understand how present day insanity and blatant lies will implode the popular narrative and force an awaking-maybe for the umpteenth time . I'm here to learn and find hope


----------



## symbiote129 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello to everyone,

I'm someone who actually started using the Internet for entertainment purposes. Over time I encountered many interesting topics that ranges from mundane (food, lifestyle, videogames etc) to the obscure (mythology, archeology, etc.) for me. Because of my curiousity it was perhaps just a matter of time for me to see concepts/topics that are so out there that one would be called out as insane if you were to tell this to any of your immediate relatives or friends (if they don't function like you).

The topic that is *history* is so criminally ignored that I don't wonder at all that every part of the world does some kind of mistake that is actually a repeat of a past event and even then most people only watch the surface that history could offer, never diving deeper into them. It might be because we are either satisfied of our current standing or it is deliberately done so that we never break this "reality".

In any case, here I am
A simple person with curiosity just like many others who found themselves here.


----------



## alexandra.bdcosta (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi, I've been, since nearly 2 years now, finding out, as many of us, since the pandemic crisis began, how much has been hidden from us. I still feel a lot is missing, and want to understand, as much as possible, our real collective history.


----------



## WITT (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been wandering around here for about a month now And everyone on here Has amazing information. The thing about here is that there isn't no bs. The agree to disagree here is just not seen anywhere else I've come across. I guess I've dabbled in most of these subjects for 20plus yrs give r take, but u guys take tha cake. Just glad to b here and hope to learn more and hopefully b able to contribute some also.


----------



## Daruma (Dec 26, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> If you have them as .srt files with time stamp, please send them and I will add them to our videos.


Unfortunately I don't. I don't have a proper software, I add the subtitles manually on iMovie, no .srt files available.


Daruma said:


> Hello everyone! I have just discovered the Stolen History documentaries after being introduced to the ideas of the mud flood/Tartaria/distorted history etc quite recently as well.
> I have added Portuguese subtitles to parts 2 and 3, to spread the word in my country, as a humble contribution: Brasil é com S!
> Thank you for putting these up!
> I haven't had time to fully explore the forum yet. Looking forward to!
> ...


I uploaded the 3 parts (portuguese subtitles) here: Brasil é com S!


----------



## Oracle (Dec 27, 2021)

Daruma said:


> Unfortunately I don't. I don't have a proper software, I add the subtitles manually on iMovie, no .srt files available.
> 
> I uploaded the 3 parts (portuguese subtitles) here: Brasil é com S!


I for one appreciate your intent and  you taking the time and trouble to do that at any level of editing skills to share knowledge with the world.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello,

My name is Pat. This is a long intro, so apologies. I was born in Nepal but grew up in the US and Canada. Having grown up in North America, I've noticed these perfect, elegant buildings of old, that often have carvings or statues of animals and people to go alongside them - and having seen these things, I've always wondered about them. What kind of *amazing *civilization would produce such talented people? And why are these buildings so rare? Why does the majority of architecture that exists today pale in comparison? The past few months, I've been slowly starting to explore some rabbit holes that may answer these questions. But this forum is new to me. I feel like there isn't a single Nepalese person I've met in my whole life who's into this sort of thing (Nepalese people only like modern things), so that means this is the first time I'm reaching out to fellow architecture lovers.

I admit, the times I've actually been in the presence of these buildings have been few and far between. But I still remember the feelings these buildings inspire: as though I'm in the midst of living proof that heaven is right here on Earth, if only we could uncover it. A celestial feeling, like being reminded of how small I am in the night sky. (Sorry for being prosy lol.) I get these feelings even as I'm looking at the buildings through photographs online. I'll watch a youtube video of old architecture that still stands in Rome, and my jaw will drop and I'll be so happy. I remember being around 8 years old, and at the library there was this book filled with black and white sketches of these ornate buildings, and I was just mesmerized. I would spend hours staring at those drawings.

In America, I lived in a town in Ohio. I remember the place having what I can only describe as "old fashioned vibes". In other words, that town was probably historic in some way. Same with the city I now live in in Canada. In our world today, people like to make fun of these sorts of places for not being modern like big cities. My home city in Canada is the butt of people's jokes. But I feel really blessed for finding myself in these cities/towns. It's clear to me that something magnificent from history has been lost - not lost, but deliberately destroyed and buried, and it's a tragedy to me. (I know I'm probably preaching to the choir in this community.) But that celestial feeling that I get a taste of from classical architecture - THAT's the world I want to live in.


----------



## MsTheex (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi All!
I heard about this site just today while checking out Stolen History vids posted on bitchute.   
I am a lover of truth and a despiser of lies regardless of their overwhelming popularity among the masses . 
Very glad to be here; thank you dreamtime for your speedy assistance!


----------



## pispascana (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi guys, have just reactivated my account with the correct user name after carelessly making a typo first time
To further update my earlier comment this evening I have my own website www.pispascana.com where I cover every subject including 'History & Culture' where I attempt to introduce my readers to historical subject that have caught my attention as the mainstream narrative is at odds with evidence that has emerged from other sources


----------



## Antipro (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have been sort of red pilled for a couple of years now and consequently stopped taking at face value things we are being thought. 
Recently I have started investigating validity of claims that the history timeline was deliberately distorted and events blurred. This is what brought me to this site when I came across it while researching. 
I am completely new here and will have to read a lot to familiarise myself with the range of topics and ways of contribution. 
Happy to be here.

Kind regards

Mark


----------



## Dafowa (Dec 31, 2021)

Australian citizen, UK born. Read alternative histories for over 30 years. New to this forum. Videos were amazing. Can't wait to delve into the rest of the resources. I know the crux of the truth but the detail is enlightening.


----------



## pj77777 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello - I'm Paula and I'm a 30 year resident of Alaska. History has always been a major interest of mine, along with Christianity. I am a truth seeker, and was guided to this site through others who have the same interests. I know you've all done major research and I am only catching up, but I want to learn as much as I can while I am here. History tends to repeat itself, and the lies of the cabal always seem to be behind it. As a recovering Catholic (left in my teens) I always knew the rituals and statues seemed off and not in line with what the Holy Spirit was telling me. I wonder how adulterated God's word in the form of the Bible is. It seems so skewed to protect certain individuals who deserve no such protection. Additionally, I turned down a job with BP here in Alaska due to my extreme dislike of the crown and the opium wars. I have always known I've been lied to.

I am halfway through Part 2 of youtube's Stolen History and will be thru part 3 tonight. Any additional sources you can point me to, I would greatly appreciate. I've been down many rabbit holes, but this seems to be the most pertinent in the times we are living.

I hope to be an asset here, and perhaps contribute a bit of what I've discovered. Sharing is caring.

Now let's get to the real truth. Blessings!!


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 31, 2021)

pj77777 said:


> Any additional sources you can point me to, I would greatly appreciate. I've been down many rabbit holes, but this seems to be the most pertinent in the times we are living.



This is mentioned quite frequently on the site but it can't be said enough:

The most useful tool on this site is the search bar.  I promise you that any keyword you can think of will lead to hours and hours of interesting reading and conversation - especially in the archived threads.


----------



## BSchwartz (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi everyone, my name is Bob and I live in Switzerland but currently moving around Europe (Czech Republic, Germany, Luxembourg, Poland) for professional reasons. I am a data scientist and run a small international business.

This forum attracted my attention when searching for certain less known facts about Antarctica and having noticed a place full of open-minded people in these censored times made me wanna stay.


----------



## Altherstory (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey been on an obsessive hunt for truth the past twelve months. Found SH through a video I watched recently and been lurking for a few days. My life has forever been changed and now my only goal is to decipher the truth of our existence and purpose. Looking forward to be a part of this community.


----------



## Jess22 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi everyone

What can I say? The truth matters to me. The hidden knowledge of our past makes us free from oppression. I am a free spirit.
I am interested in everything from history, holistic medicine, free energy, architecture and many more. It is a pleasure to be part of a community.


----------



## Sunflowers1102 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello All!  I am always curious about researching the truth.  I love to read and reading factual information is what sparks my interest above anything else at this very moment and time in history.  Erasing history  has come to my attention in recent months and that’s what got me started in doing more research and seeking the truth of happenings of today and the past. This is my first time here and came across this forum looking up information on another social site.  I don’t post a lot as I just enjoy reading information.  Sometimes I will research what I have read and occasionally I might ask questions.  I am here basically just to enjoy reading new factual information.  I look forward to being part of this forum and I appreciate the good people sharing their information.


----------



## ourhiddenparadise (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi everyone! 

After discovering r/CulturalLayer and watching Ewaranon's videos I found Stolen History, and I've been reading the threads for some time. I've been meaning to make an account on her for awhile, and finally got around to it today. 

I don't know if the admins read these new member posts, but if they do, kudos for creating a high-quality forum with lots of great comments (the comments seem to be as valuable as the original posts, which is rare in almost any forum). I'm looking forward to contributing to re-discovering our past.


----------



## Nani2022 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello all,

I just happened upon this site while following a gut feeling and some lateral associations. The thread helped me a bit further and I hope to become a fellow seeker with you all. I feel it is of the utmost importance to discover who we are in every sense.

Looking forward to reading through all your findings and will share when appropriate. Thank you for all!


----------



## Zechariah_Murphy (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello,

I am a new user. I am here because I saw a referral to my blog. I joined because I wish to participate in the discussion on the Oera Linda book and possibly collaborate with others on finding the truth on the topic.


----------



## Thorfinn_Karlsefni (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello everyone! How are things?

It's my first time posting here although I have been lurking interesting publications and comments for a while -in fact, not so long ago-.

I have to say that the reason for reading their posts -and then signing up- was looking for criticizing the official chronology and trying to create others which fit better with the data available.

I see many users questioning not only the current chronological axis in special, but the current scientific paradigm in general (which has several flaws -beginning with the assumptions and ending with the controversial evidences).

I hope we can change things for better and I also hope to participate here.

Greetings from Uruguay.


----------



## Bayangan (Jan 5, 2022)

Greetings. 

I found this forum mentioned by several sources ive read/watched about Tartaria / Mud Flood theory, and i really happy to find this forum. Really an eye opener.

I find myself questining history, specially about religion, and found that is a religion, if not all, was a forgery. Just recently reading about Tartaria, and i feels it could be cover entire story of humanity in all aspect.

Thank you


----------



## Phreshadelic.com (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello, my name is Lion, I've been learning about tartaria from Spirit Science & Mind Unveiled YouTube channels. When I discovered the Stolen History Video Documentary on YouTube I immediately binged the whole thing. Reviving the old world is so exciting!!! I am located in Colorado and ready to hit the ground. I will seek out old buildings and get pics. Lmk any other on the ground things I can do.


----------



## commanchi (Jan 7, 2022)

Stumbled upon SH 3 part series and then followed the link here...
I have always questioned our history as we tell it.


----------



## praneel (Jan 9, 2022)

Greetings. I found the discord via an internet search leading to a reddit.
thank you soon much for this forum and audience


----------



## Fistularrr (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello! I stumbled across this forum last night as I was googling Mile Mathis. I’ve been reading his stuff for a while and lurking on other forums (not sure if GLP is a dirty word here or not). The few threads I’ve read have made me feel like I will fit in here. This place feels sane compared to others! I’m particularly interested in cosmic history, spiritual abilities and trying to rid myself of all programmed limitations. Obviously I’m aware of the Cabal and their games, although I’m unsure if they are the bad guys or trying to wake us up to evolve. My descent down the rabbit hole started with Mandela effect which led me to the hidden hand interview and Law of One. I’m completely open minded but like to apply logic to things. Thanks for having me!

Background: I’m in Australia, middle aged female.


----------



## Mammoth (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for having me here.
I found the SH 3 part series from someone I follow on Telegram. They posted it and said to check it out, but I came here to get more in depth on the topics.

These past 2 years with so many obvious lies has made me question everything I've been taught growing up. Authority is not there for our enlightenment, but to keep us smart enough to keep doing the work and dumb enough not to question things as they are/were.

I'm hoping to listen a lot here, contribute a bit as I discover more, and learn a lot.


----------



## CHIPSTERO7 (Jan 11, 2022)

I believe Flat Earth wholeheartedly and it woke me up to the Saturn Polar Configuration theory.


----------



## Tartarian (Jan 11, 2022)

Greetings 
I am interested in forbidden history and old knowledge!


----------



## SunRah (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey everyone, I’m new to the site, hadn’t even heard of it prior to today. I am a avid truth seeker and simply want to find out about this place we call home… 

Thanks


----------



## HostemCogere (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello everyone, greetings from Arizona. Like many of you, I stumbled on the original blog a few months back when I started to do some research on hidden knowledge/history for myself. Can we say rabbit hole? I've always thought myself pretty well read of history and boy was I mistaken! Once I stumbled across "mud floods" and Tartary, it's been like, "hook, line.... sinker!" 

Those "that doesn't make sense" moments I have had since I was a child are coming into focus and now it's like putting together a state size puzzle together. Very overwhelming, but exciting at the same time.

..... now if we only had the keys to the Vatican's archives we would be set. 

Cheers, hc


----------



## fgth (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi everyone, newbie in France catching up with this fascinating topic, and fully ready to get more questions than answers!


----------



## UncleVito (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello Everyone,

Happy to have found this place, and here's my story ...

I first learned about distortions in the historical narrative starting in 1983.  Over the years, I've seen many examples of distortions playing out in real time.  I was convinced beyond a reasonable doubt in the late 1990's, through my direct involvement in the fight over who was going to govern the Internet.  What started out as accurate coverage in the media, soon devolved into a narrative supporting a hidden control structure. (you can see my congressional testimony and the changing main stream media coverage on my websites).

Since that time, I've come to the conclusion that we live in a control paradigm driven by numerous power centers that have evolved from the "estates of the realm." That this power structure is supported by a "consensus reality" defined by those very power centers. And that the shared beliefs of the people allows this power structure to continue.

While this site shows many distortions in the timeline, the one that I believe is responsible for our current reality is the fall of Egypt and the rise of monotheism.  Specifically, it is the biblical accounts of Moses, the Exodus, and the fall of an unnamed pharaoh (which I believe to be Akhenaten).  

With a goal of leaving the world in a better place, I believe that helping people to wake up and break through the illusion is the way forward.  And that reconciling religions is the fulcrum.  That the best way to do this is through a new creation myth, one that recognizes our shared humanity.  I've got a draft of this online here:  A New Creation Myth

Anyway, that's a short intro.  Comments always welcome ...

-- 
Jay Fenello
770-516-6922
fenello.com


----------



## 62639 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi, 

while listening to a joe rogan podcast I heard about the Crater Earth theory. I tried to find some information about this online, and that's how I've stumbled upon this forum... by luck.


----------



## dub_nonya (Jan 17, 2022)

I've been an amateur history buff for decades. A great deal of my motivation for researching/reading regards how unbelievable the official historical narrative is. I stumbled upon this site through a qwant.com search, and have just created account due to the intelligence and value of the posts I've read through. 

Thanks for putting this site and forum together!


----------



## Y.U.Doodat (Jan 17, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> ...


I learned about you on Facebook through Mind Unveiled. I’ve never come across the concepts of Tartaria, or the fact that we may be in the post-millennial age of earth. This is both new, as well as highly intriguing for me to consider. I feel like this site will supply me with many resources for further research than I can get on Facebook or YouTube.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 17, 2022)

Y.U.Doodat said:


> I’ve never come across the concepts of Tartaria



Welcome! Just be aware that the term "Tartaria" used in these circles is highly misleading as a name for the old unified civilization, that is being theorized. Tartaria was just a name for kingdoms in Asia, that split off from ancient Scythia.


----------



## Lazy (Jan 17, 2022)

Howdo everyone
I still receive emails regarding my old account, knakkedhand I think it was, but I was lazy on that I'll probably be lazy on this account too, as I just love reading the absolute amount of research all of you contribute. It is astounding.
Well I've rejoined as a certain thread about uk hotels has started and I want to contribute, so not so lazy. Yet!
The thing about this forum is nothing has gone so closed minded and spoiled by daft arguments. Guess it's respect.
I'm from the north east of england, fascinated with local industrial industry and always in wonderment and how it rose and fell within something like 140 years.


----------



## hoax101 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
Just a fellow traveler along the yellow brick road, trying to see through the soup of lies, deceptions and hoaxes that we have all been spoon fed since birth (and before?). Who is behind the curtain or is it just a mirror?
Hoax101


----------



## north (Jan 18, 2022)

Greetings! This site was brought to my attention when I did some research on megalithic structures. Being drawn to mysteries and musings on reasonable doubt in official story telling I wish to participate in the process of looking into the traces of our stolen history.

I am from northern Germany. A great source of inspiration to me were the books written by H. J. Zillmer. So much for my intro.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

Seems like most of what I've learned in my life is a lie at worst (most likely), a half-truth at best. I'm here to find out what other points of views and explanations are viable.


----------



## rocketmanse (Jan 19, 2022)

Started reading (shoot, what seems like a few years ago now?) and not sure how I came across the rabbit-hole that is what we believe and disbelieve about our world history. I remember when the forum went offline and it hit like a punch in the gut when I realized that I had barely saved anything, so I was elated when others were able to piece things back together. You guys rock!


----------



## Iwanneknow (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi all, nice to be in this group. 

Hopefully I can satisfy my hunger for truth a bit here. We live in an age where history can be changed with 1 press of the enter button. To all those who have recorded, guarded and cherished our history, my heartfelt thanks!


----------



## tinam462 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello my name is Tina I was introduced to this site by ewaranon. I studied Anthropology and Archaeology in college, history has always been a favorite subject of mine. Just looking for the truth amongst all the lies we've been fed for centuries. I thank you all for allowing me to be here and hope that I can contribute to the whole. Blessings and love to all.


----------



## Cinqueggi (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

I'm pleased to have found this forum following a link on the last ewar anon video. 

I'm in this journey of finding our true origin and I think this forum filled with like minded people can help me a lot.


----------



## curiousone (Jan 19, 2022)

Greetings,

I became aware of this site Aewar today and of course had to satiate my curiosity. I'm just a regular guy that loves to explore topics that offer a different, alternative, or an expanded point of view. I used to really get into "not with the norm" topics but got away from it due to "life". The past few years have led me back toward the path of learning again and it's nice to find an area of people with similar interests. Can't wait to explore the content!


----------



## NERCE (Jan 19, 2022)

Howdy, friends!
I'm NERCE!

I recently came into this forum through the works of Jon Levi, and through his wonderful content on his YouTube channel, I've been diving deeper and deeper into some avenues of thought and topics. Tartaria, MudFloods, The Great Resets, Starforts, Maps, etc.

Honestly, I find it hard to truly place all the information in my head into a cohesive article/post here, but as the days move forward, I'd hope to be able to make some contributions other than reactions/replies to posts.

Feel free to contact me and check out my YouTube channel's content if you find yourself bored or curious.

I look forward to interacting with everyone!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 20, 2022)

tinam462 said:


> Hello my name is Tina I was introduced to this site by ewaranon. I studied Anthropology and Archaeology in college, history has always been a favorite subject of mine. Just looking for the truth amongst all the lies we've been fed for centuries. I thank you all for allowing me to be here and hope that I can contribute to the whole. Blessings and love to all.


Ewaranon has been a big part of the latest discoveries on this journey for me too!


north said:


> doubt in official story telling I wish to participate in the process of looking into the traces of our stolen history.
> 
> I am from northern Germany. A great source of inspiration to me were the books written by H. J. Zillmer. So much for my intro





Cinqueggi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pleased to have found this forum following a link on the last ewar anon video.
> 
> I'm in this journey of finding our true origin and I think this forum filled with like minded people can help me a lot.


Yes, Ewar has been eye opening and thought provoking to say the least!


----------



## bnx361 (Jan 21, 2022)

hello. i have come here because i am very interested in the actual chronology of our realm.


----------



## Jarah (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi everyone .. I came after watching the video (Stolen History) from You-Tube; looking forward to know more about lost history

Jarah


----------



## ScionofLiberty (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello,
I am relatively new to Stolen History. I first found out about this site via the SH videos on Bitchute, which I came to via the "What on Earth Happened" series from an unknown (to me) poster.

The idea of SH fascinates me. I was led to it by simply following my own nose as I felt the "narrative" unraveling. I have been peeling it apart, but by bit, for years now. Some of the final pieces are finally starting to fall into  place. My quest, my dogma is Truth. 

I am excited to explore and learn and hopefully be a valued member of this online gathering of fellow truth-seekers. 

Peace be with you,
SoL


----------



## BlondieBrute (Jan 24, 2022)

Looking for truths.  Hoping I will find them here.


----------



## SusieSioux67 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi,

I stumbled into this site while trying to find out information about our true history.

I have always been a sceptic but the sheer evil of the agenda of the last few years, has led me to believe that if we can so easily be fooled now, they probably have been doing it forever.

I grew up in the countryside and by the sea and I feel connected to both and as I grow older I feel that even in our generation we have moved further away from this. 

Our history and physics does’t feel right to me and I never really understood why I didn’t want to engage with it.

I am terrible with tech and even struggled to post this!

I look forward to working my way through this site and welcome any advice on who to read or where to find out information.

Thanks.
Susie


----------



## JinLA (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi all, 

I used to contribute to the old .org forum under a different username. Didn't realize until today that it had been recreated (I came across the Stolen History Youtube video series). Glad to be in the company of some like minded people.


----------



## Einolahti (Jan 25, 2022)

Greetings,
 We're seekers.  We move through this world looking, analyzing, panning our thoughts and discoveries as an old (san franciscan!) gold miner.  I'm here like many others, after watching Ewaranon's videos and subsequently finding this community.  Before I would say that much of history felt off, and now I firmly believe our conventional narrative is fools gold.  I'm looking forward to mining in a new stream.  Thanks


----------



## Chrono643 (Jan 25, 2022)

Lurker here before the forum mysteriously vanished, glad to see the community work together to bring it back. Took the red pill many years ago, I wonder now how could anyone accept anything the official narrative has to say. Hopefully this place helps shatter the illusion.


----------



## Zircon (Jan 25, 2022)

I stumbled across some Stolen History videos on YouTube while going down some rabbit hole. I love puzzles and am curious to try and piece together some truth about what the hell we're doing here living in the current system.


----------



## GGSC (Jan 26, 2022)

cheers! Long time lurker from the San Francisco Bay Area.  All that I know is that I dont know and anything is possible. I want to learn about it all and I'm stoked to be here!  Much love and respect

I do re-search of their his story as Golden Gate Starfort Command on instagram and utoob.  Links are in my profile


----------



## eitea (Jan 26, 2022)

I know some stuff. But not enough. That "not enough" seems to rather persistent stalker...


----------



## Oracle (Jan 26, 2022)

SusieSioux67 said:


> I grew up in the countryside and by the sea and I feel connected to both and as I grow older I feel that even in our generation we have moved further away from this.


As a fellow spirit attached to nature and the sea, I couldn't agree more.
Having to simultaneously experience a created sub reality when interacting with civilizaton and society is a most bizarro head spin.
Welcome!


----------



## Skylark (Jan 27, 2022)

I spent many years before the internet properly existed questioning everything I learned in school, thinking the reason some things were so hard to learn is because they don't resonate. The truth is easily learned. Learning is an acceptance -- an exchange of information similar to what occurs between us and nature. I feel something inside us has always been rejecting academia.  When I came upon flat earth, all kinds of bells went off in me -- I wasn't swallowing everything whole, but something in me knew there was something there. As they say, the rest is history ... I have a feeling we might be living in the past now... retrograding through time. Happy to be here with you folks, trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Eastoakopt (Jan 27, 2022)

Greetings
Found this site thru antiqitech group  on telegram but had previously seen post by Jon Levi on YouTube about Stolen History.
I’m an old soul and never embraced the narratives taught in history class even when I was a kid. I possess ideas and theories regarding our stolen history and perhaps can share some of my thoughts on this site. I enjoy reading the thoughts and opinions of others in a like manner. 
Many thanks to this site’s creator(s)


----------



## Dustin (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi everyone, new to the channel but long time truther. Nothing to add that moment other than what an exciting time to witness the rise of so many like minded.  The firmament is my big key so send me info if you got it thanks!


----------



## nathaliemarie (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello everyone,

22 year old from the Netherlands here. I have been listening to Ewaranon's video's for a while now and hence I came across the video's from Stolen History on YT. Very excited to see there's a forum with people who all have the same curiosity and lots of questions about our past. 

Thanks to everyone who's making this possible and I can't wait to discover more things about our beautiful history.


----------



## Fenni (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi! i Found this by watching Ewaranons Lost histori of flat earth series. Im really intrested about possible reset that happened before industrial Revolution of western countries. Im looking a lot of answers about the timelines and how it might happened. I have studied alot of Finnish history (my home country) and found out that basically every "great" Finn is a freemason. Also found that some Finnish buildings were impossible to buildin the timelines they (freemasons) told us. 

Happy to be part of this community! 

Cheers for all the truth seekers


----------



## balinus19 (Jan 27, 2022)

hello, I discovered this site by chance while surfing the internet. The contents and shares caught my attention. For this reason, I became a member to both share and get ideas on the subjects I have an opinion on.


----------



## Rperata1161 (Jan 27, 2022)

Hey There,

So I don’t know exactly how I came across your work which eventually led me to this forum and website. I have been a truth seeker and involved in this community for about 5 years now. I really had my moment where everything I thought I knew about this world and the realm we inhabit completely was shattered and awoke me to another level of truth seeking. The documentary that really shook me to my core and really changed my life and how I viewed history and our very existence was Lost History of Flat Earth Episodes 1-7 by EWARANON. I had dabbled in the concept of the flat earth and had seen some phenomenal documentaries on this concept throughout the years which really sparked my curiosity into truth seeking, but I had no clue how dark the lies and indoctrination of our species went until watching that documentary by EWAR. Before that I was down a path more interested in the cover ups of the Elite and the Cabal, but after watching this documentary, it made me realize that this deception runs far deeper and much longer back then I had ever thought. Through watching his documentary and scrolling through the comments and browsing around other pages, somehow I was introduced to your stolen history part 1-3 documentaries which had just about the same level of impact on me as EWARs documentaries did! I am fascinated in this world of truth uncovering and seeking and your documentaries aligned perfectly and brought clarity to some areas that I was a little confused on after watching EWAR. So it was perfect timing to find your videos and now your website and forums with so much information to jump into that im a bit overwhelmed with excitement. I’m really looking forward to your next installment of the secret war against germania and the production level of both your documentaries and EWARs really allow the user like myself a pleasant watching experience which means so much in todays age of video production. So thank you for all the research you and your team do and I am extremely happy I found this forum and website to engage a little more with the community as I have so many questions and am so eager to continue to learn and uncover so many hidden mysteries of our existence and history as a species! So all I can say is I can’t wait for what is to come and am happy to be a part of what I believe to be the most important thing our generation can be involved in…..Stealing back our rightful past


----------



## nevillepc (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I´m from Brazil. I´m reading about alternative history for some time and about six months ago started searching for more things about Tartary. I´m trying to build my puzzle with the many pieces we find in our research. Thank you all for the knowledge you are sharing.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2022)

hi.  I'm bendigo.  been lurking here and original forum for a while.  big fan of ancient mysteries.


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Firstly, sad to hear about the untimely passing of Bart, a valued contributor to the world it would seem.

My name is Dennis. I am from Melbourne Australia.  I was one of those children that grew up in the countryside. My memories of lying in grassy fields of flowers, staring up at the sky, are still vivid to this day. I grew a healthy fascination with the natural world. My instincts are heavily centered around the natural laws of this world. It gave me an uncanny ability to tell fact from fiction. My thirst to understand how everything works, is as strong today, as it was, 40 years ago, when I was lying in the fields staring up at the world. 

It's led me here. As I know that the mainstream narrative is clearly not the same as what I observe in the world. I have come to the conclusion that everything I learned is a lie, and history is faked.  I have spent the last 10 years of my life, unlearning.

I am called an Electrical, and Software Engineer by my work peers. I personally am not into labels. Anti-gravity intrigues  me, and I have a project going around that subject. A lot of technology is hidden from us, we have been devolved as a species, thanks to the hidden hand. Not so hidden, to me.

I hope I am able to contribute something to you all, and our collective existence.


----------



## mgaddis (Jan 28, 2022)

Introducing myself, user mgaddis.

I'm a retired architect, 2nd generation, whose father taught college level architecture, and later established his own practice, of which I was a part for many years. As such, I have been immersed in building design and technology, which was my introduction to the mysteries of the so-called history of previous cultures of humanoids on this planet (and/or others). But it wasn't until a few years ago that I had leisure to look into these blatant inconsistencies of the academic narratives. Of course you all know that the perplexity only deepens with further attention to detail. And, simply that's why I'm here. I would really like to tease out at least some of the truths in the shameful tangle of misdirection and deceit, or ignorant adherence to convention.

I'll be interested in buildings and city structure and layout, energy collection and distribution, religious centers, sacred sites, music and frequency, and probably everything else too, if I can garner the time to hang out here (what do they call it - loitering?).

I'm indebted to those why have tread these paths before me, who have scouted out the terrain, and who will guide us through rough or treacherous passages. Thanks!

Michael Gaddis


----------



## blueyedstunner (Jan 30, 2022)

I am new to stolen history. I am wanting to learn more about our history and why some of it is hidden.


----------



## BalancedStones (Jan 30, 2022)

Just registered today. Your site was found after seeing someone's post about old buildings. Over the years I realized I have aphantasia, having no mental visual imagery. That means I file things away at a rapid pace in a mental database. Doing that also looks like I have no emotions about your sadness. No images or videos make me cringe which is why horror films are a joke to watch. That means if I were a soldier I'd most likely have no PTSD. Putting puzzles together happens without mental imagery - it's a subconscious thing where you know two pieces fit.

I curous about the work of Nikola Tesla, Dan Winter and Terrence McKenna and such, but without mental imagery their words are hard to file away; to me it's like a rats nest of harness wires behind the car dashboard. Information is easier for me to grab when it's presented somewhat in a database form.

I chose Balanced Stones because how can any balanced stones stay up for more than a second when the Earth is supposed to be rotating at 17600 inches per second? Earth is not moving, which brings up the question: how to you keep a land mass perfectly still in space? Have you looked up Rocky Byun in South Korea? He can balance four or five oddly sized bottles together and keep them balanced for at least a second. How can that happen with the heliocentric model? Have you heard of Myoko Shida, balancing 15 sticks delicately like a mobile, but then a few seconds later, a feather added on top brings the whole 15 sticks falling. How do 15 sticks stay balanced for at least 5 seconds with the heliocentric model? That's 88000 inches of earth rotation in 5 seconds. Remember people balancing 12-sided Canadian coins? Or balancing golf balls? We are not moving folks.


----------



## daemonsx (Jan 30, 2022)

Lurker from the org site, did not even have an account there. Looking for new theories and answers for things unexplained.


----------



## Myriam (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I am a 40 year old woman from the netherlands, who like many of us, believed what i learned at school, but i always felt different,  like something didn't add up. I always had a fascination for history,  buildings, starforts. Earth, aliens.    Since covid i started to investigate even more...a new world opened for me. All i ever thought i knew was a lie...
But it made me even more curious, I wanna know every thing, who is falsing it, what was every thing and what really happend. I came here and all your posts are so interesting. Thanks for all your information, what an effort you all put i n to it, my deapest respect. I am more a reader than a replyer, please forgive me if i don't reply much. But i come to this forum everyday.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Aceofspace999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi 

Ran into your stolen history video's on youtube, allot of information started to retroactively click and be reassessed in the back of my mind, the concept wasn't new to me but it gave me a very compelling focusing lense. Here mostly continuing to find answers to the string of questions that came out of the video's if i find anything valuable to add i'll share of course, so let's see what i can dig up.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 30, 2022)

Hey from UK. Just finished part 3 The Mystery of The Worlds Fairs which has blown my mind as has all of the Tartaria/World‘s Fair research I’ve done these last few years. Hoping to share what I find in my local areas and excited to connect with others on this re-membering path


----------



## BusyBaci (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello everyone.

I found this forum through watching youtube videos about the old architecture of the world fairs because the official narrative wasn't making sense. I've read some great posts from Korben Dallas and it intrigued me to the point to register, but recently I found SH .net and it was such a surprise for me.
Have been reading the threads since December '21 and I really appreciate the amount of research and insights you guys have put into. Especially references to Gunnar Heinsohn's theories which I had no idea existed.

As for my self there isn't much to say. I've been reading about conspiracy theories and alternative explanation for quite some years now. English is not my native language so please forgive spelling errors or a not so sound English phrasing.

I might provide additional information regarding Pelasgians or the sea people.


----------



## Kaiser_in_us (Jan 31, 2022)

Hey I learned about this website from YouTube star forts investigator


----------



## Apu_Apustaja (Jan 31, 2022)

Greetings,

25 y/o Dutch fren here. Woke up in 2020 due to all the cv-19 bs. Discovered human trafficking and connections to satan and decided to dig deeper down the rabbit hole. 2 years later, I am a flat-earther, mudfllood researcher, ww2 revisionist and Christian truther. Very much anti occultism/new age spirituality. Also a huge EwarAnon fanboy.


----------



## SonofaBush (Feb 1, 2022)

I was a member of the old forum before whatever it was that happened with regard to KorbenDallas and the old forum and his later change to a different format.

Somehow I found this forum trying to see if the old one got back up and running.  If I recall correctly, there was supposed to be a new stolenhistory.net forum to replace the old stolenhistory.org but there was some sort of problem, exactly what I do not remember, whether it was up intermittently or something else.

I have always had a sense that a lot was not right with the way things are in general and considered history suspect because of the way things are, the history of book bans and burnings, destruction of cities and libraries during war, victors getting to write history, numerous generations of handwritten copies and translations, only a few thousand years of recorded history for a species a guesstimated 150,000 to 250,000 or so years old and something like 1.2 million I think if you go back to Homo Erectus.  I am inclined to believe that the numbers for H.s.s., H.s.n. and Erectus are probably low as well.  Too many opportunities for mistakes be they unintentional or deliberate and too many puzzle pieces that do not really fit right.

History should be far longer and it turns out that many believe, even Isaac Newton, that it looks like recorded history is even shorter and perhaps largely bogus.

"They" cannot tell us the truth about something as recent as the 2014 coup and revolution in Banderstan (never mind this time the conseqences in terms of cost may be around 7.924 billion (worldometers.info) and rising as I write this) or what they had for breakfast this morning, why would I believe anything else?


----------



## karbis (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello, apologies for any mistakes made in English since it's not my native language.
I found this forum from a well-known American author's site (MM) and I was already intrigued by the site's name. You can already guess I wasn't part of the old forum by now.
Growing up and residing in a region with rich ancient history you cannot miss folk tales, rumours and possible secrets which mix with those ancient times. This always excited me and made my heart beat faster. I have read some local folkloristic related books and publications and I found myself building a different viewpoint than the average "guy who knows history" (at least by Greek standards). I'm familiar with a couple of topics I've seen titled here (Tartaria and such) and looking forward to seeing more. 
I must also reveal that Eastern Roman/Byzantine alongside Ottoman history from my area excite me the most. Whether I post in great volume or not is up to free time available. Thanks.


----------



## Poncho (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi everyone. 

Really enjoy all the content here and looking to learn more about our past in order to liberate and create a better future. I enjoy learning about all things including chemistry, music, architecture, and finance. I started this journey trying to investigate what happened in 2008 financial crisis and that definitely woke me up to further investigating.

Happy to Be here,

Poncho


----------



## GGuilliman (Feb 3, 2022)

Hey everyone,

After a friend brought this forum to my attention I had to marvel at the high quality of this forum and the amount of effort that gets poured into every post, so I hope to be able to make some good contributions based on my friends' and my own observations and knowledge!

My native language is Dutch and I am a zoomer younger than 25 in daily life, with soccer, chilling with friends and research into fringe theories being some of the things that I enjoy spending my spare time on. Moreover I have a good understanding of several languages as well as friendships with people that have understanding of areas where my knowledge is lacking: this is something that is quite useful for the conduction of interesting research.

Hope to get to know y'all!


----------



## redactedanimal (Feb 3, 2022)

Found the site by accident after stumbling across people speaking about ancient energy on youtube. This website ended up changing my life in many positive ways, mainly mindset


----------



## ReyTercero (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello and Shalom to all! 

Since I found out many years ago that almost all historical accounts have been "faked" (except, perhaps, historical narratives in the Scriptures), I have become an avid seeker of historical "facts" that I could somehow connect to Biblical prophecy. I personally believe true history is prophecy fulfilled...and prophecy is history foretold. So I go to the Internet to sift from its abundant supply of information--be it trash or treasure.

Only very recently did I find the SH website...and I am already excited that I am about to discover a cave full of treasures!


----------



## Farnsworth (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi all!

I'm mostly a lurker from the old site- love cartography, geography, old timey arts and crafts, and Sumerian history.


----------



## BunnyConspiracy (Feb 4, 2022)

I was a lurker on the old forum. The big Tartaria thread there introduced me to the concept of unorthodox history.
I am a fan of maps, and hate when history is described with vague decade or century ranges instead of real dates.


----------



## Rowpair (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi.  I found this through Telegram:  a friend turned me on to some documentaries.  Not sure I know enough to contribute, but will enjoy being a lurker (a term I just learned from reading the posts above — thank you!


----------



## Moki (Feb 4, 2022)

As others who found this forum, I don't remember how I landed here. But I'm thankful for finding this amazing group of inquisitive, discerning, intelligent minds.

My discomfort with our civilization began decades ago. As a child trying to make sense of moon cycles I naturally turned to elders for explanation. It seemed the more they tried to explain, the more confusing it became. Even multitudinous visits to the local planetarium served up more uncertainty.

Over half my life spent questioning how our sun, moon, seasons function with such regularity within the context of catapulting through space while wildly spinning on our axis....I decided the earth was not a globe, even according to scripture.

That was the kick off to a most exciting, yet angering, journey to the realm of Truth. Now, I grapple with the magnitude of deception and the overwhelming notion that billions of minds could never accept, nor even comprehend, the level of organized crimes against God and His creation.

To those who started this forum...well done you!...you are warriors.  Your dedication to truth honors our Creator and humanity in ways I cannot describe. 

Thank you for all you are doing. Your work is our armor. God's blessings on all. Most truly.


----------



## d2430 (Feb 4, 2022)

Good day. 
Not great at writing about myself, but i'll have a go. 

I am from the UK but now live in Australia via Dubai. 

I was a willing participant in the War on Terror in early 2003 and my paradigm got broken, as I assume many did, with the analysis and fall out from that period. 

I don't remember the exact moment I stumbled across the stolen/lost history subject, but I think it was Crrow777 or new earth. I too am somewhat skeptical of how this subject appears to be driven to certain conclusions on the mainstream platforms, so I was glad to find Stolen History challenging some of the narrative. I think skepticism is both healthy and neccesary. 

I am not an 'educated' person by any stretch, but curious and open minded. My biggest fault is probably playing devils advocate. I think the wider community often leans on assumptions and assertions. 

I am glad to see these forums have some open, challenging conversations.

Hope everyone has a better 2022 than the last 12 months!

D2430


----------



## mordacai (Feb 5, 2022)

Howdy!

Just a truth-seeker here who found these forums doing research and stumbling around the internet looking for info about Tataria and mud flood theory. I can't remember if I saw a stolen history video before I found the forums or vice versa, but as a longtime lurker I decided to join the fun!


----------



## SirBigMart (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello 
  I Live in Canada's capital Ottawa .
I found the site through the youtube video.  Which was very well done.  
I am more of a Lurker and Crawler of the forums.  The quality of content here is very High .  I hope I can contribute in the future.


----------



## VISHNU7 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello World!
I was a non contributory member of the old site for 9 months or so.
Many many thanks for getting this .net site up & running - a welcome sanctuary for free thinking souls that seek to see behind the curtain and make our world a better place.
Love & blessings upon you all.
Sean


----------



## Friggintrip (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello  
I find this subject matter extremely interesting as there are more and more questions of "Who am I and why am I here". I want so much to move forward with my life but find myself in a rut of sorts. I came across a "Stolen History" video on Telegram which lead me here. I hope to find answers to questions that I didn't even know I had.


----------



## equinoxsky04 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello I have been coming to this site for at least a year or so, was introduced via youtube through channels like michelle gibson and jon levi. I am a subscriber to the stolen history youtube channel as well, and LOVE the documentary you guys made, looking forward to the new one about germania. I have been researching at my local historical societies and finding out some incredible stuff, so I recently made a youtube channel myself, in order to give back to the community that has enriched my life in soo many ways, so I had to give back somehow.  I even give a big thanks to stolen history on my about page my channel is Paris DeGrassie is incase anyone wants to check out some of the work I have done. I am currently gathering information for a video about the rail-road lines since I have come across some Juicy information. So of course I had to come here and check out what others in the community have written about rail roads, maybe can provide a puzzle piece to what I am trying to put together. My life has changed in so many ways since learning about this hidden in plain sight type of information, Cant wait to see what this new year brings.


----------



## outdatedlady (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello
I'm going to really enjoy this channel. Knowledge excites me. I got a link from a Bit Chute political babble video with not much to do with history.  I expect this will be a far better well of information and Ideas.  I seek thought provoking topic matter to help aid me in my creative process which is drawing and painting. I'm curious of the roots of secret society's and how it interferes with cultures. Always enjoyed wiping the dust off the glass darkly hidden past. I gravitate to history, Biblical study's and creative art. Learn of the past to help understand the future. My preferred entertainment over a time wasting, brain crushing goofy movie, wanting your 2 hours back.


----------



## Ceasarshotel (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey, please excuse my english skills. Ist’s Not my first languege. I like to discover old forgotten history.


----------



## BlueSky (Feb 8, 2022)

I came to study all the material and learn new insights about the history we have never known.


----------



## curiousdoc (Feb 9, 2022)

US based but European as well. Travel constantly around the world.
Love deep knowledge. Love to learn. 
In the process of relearning basically everything in the great Awakening.
It starts with the real history of mankind.


----------



## Ourstory (Feb 9, 2022)

Hello! 
I've been lurking here for quite some time and find the topic of history being kept from us absolutely fascinating! I have been researching topics about coverups and lost knowledge or forbidden knowledge for the better part of my life now, I'm 29 now. Since I was in elementary school I remember trying to decipher what on Earth happened all those years ago and all the anomolies and how to piece them in history.
I love the topic of Tartaria, Old World Architecture and peoples, Giants, and ancient myths about early civilizations and migration of peoples around the world.
I can't wait to begin sharing some of my thoughts in the community!
Thanks!


----------



## User1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi

Can't really remember how I ended up finding this forum but I've jus been curious about the history and nature of the world and have been trying to make sense of the official narrative for about 15 years until I realized it's mostly a lie on a scale I did not think was possible.  Appreciate the effort put in by everyone involved in this forum and some very interesting takes.  

Peace


----------



## Mrpickles2131 (Feb 9, 2022)

So I like this website. The inconsistent historical nonsense that is taught, it has bothered me for a long time, because it leaves a lot of questions. I mainly started getting into this, because I believe that people have been traveling to and from the Americas for a lot longer than we have been taught. It bothers me that black Americans cling to the native that they were all brought here on slave ships like couldn't some of them have sailed here with the same expeditionary goals as everyone else also history leaves native Americans seeming so primitive like American history is such an asshole subject to so many people idk


----------



## HauteDung (Feb 9, 2022)

I found this blog through the recent videos posted by Amandha Volmer. My wife & I had premonitions before coronavirus hit, and we knew from the time North Italy locked down that the world government was starting their new plan. In 2018 I began having spiritual insights and revelations and since then I've been on a journey to find the truth about as much as I can. My assumption has been that most everything is a lie, and that it takes searching to come to any truth. I do tend to believe in the divine double concept, that we're simply a mirror image of a true world that exists on a level we can't normally see.

I was born in the early 1980s, live in the Inland Northwest, and am a former sedevacantist traditional Roman Catholic. Our family already had the view that the Vatican was an evil organization and I've read histories by Michael Hoffman (Occult Renaissance Church of Rome) and Messiah Matrix. My family is from Rome and my primary interest has been the history of the Roman Catholic Church. I'm still trying to figure out how much is true about the Roman Catholic Church, and how much is forgery and lie. I've read numerous books on the 'Jesus Myth' theory, books on forgery (Ehrman), and books that believe Jesus was a real apocalyptic prophet. I've also read some by Durkheim & Jung regarding symbolism, myth, and early religion (totemism). 

Until I hear a unified coherent theory of the Catholic Church, I will keep searching. I want to know who really wrote the books, who really created The Mass, and why were all the specific lies carried for the previous centuries. What are their real purposes? I can't believe it's simply money & power, since this is quite an obscure way to go about it, so there must be a spiritual purpose they have as well.


----------



## AnActualNormie (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi everyone. I'm totally new to this site. I would hear about this forum from time to time from one of my favorite youtubers Howdie Mikoski, so I started reading topics and found the site very nice. The ancient architecture theories are very fascinating to me because the subject is so incredibly mysterious. It's bizarre that the 1800s a time not that far away is so incomprehensible. It's just refreshing to see a decent sized forum with conspiracy theorists in this time of censorship. There are interesting discussions in youtube comments, but a forum gives you a lot more communication ability.


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Feb 10, 2022)

I was directed to this site from AEWAR's YT page.  I am here looking for truth and trying to navigate through all the lies to discover what the future holds.


----------



## Armatura (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi!
I'm new. I found the site through my friend. I'm a wanderer and really enjoy history..
I begin to research many different topics, including giants, the mudfloods, Tartaria, resets, etc..
Happy to be here!
Thanks.


----------



## drivingsilly (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello everybody.

Portugal here.

I´ve always been interested in peaces of history left behind, some kind of mysteries that are waiting to be discovered.


----------



## ClaudiusPtolemaeus (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Found this rabbit hole through a video posted to GLP a few days ago. Watched the three part documentary on YouTube and a few other videos, and have been reading a bunch of threads here and the old forum. I've been soaking up as much information as I can, but I'm only a couple of days into this realm.

I have no idea what to make of it. My goal here is to falsify the idea that our history is mostly a fiction, because I am a trained scientist and that is how I believe the truth can be discovered, and I am already disturbed by how difficult it is to falsify this idea of a stolen history.

Why did the Eiffel Tower take 3 years to build yet the Crystal Palace was allegedly built in just 9 months?

The official narrative on the World's Fairs makes no sense to me. I think that is where I will spend most of my time digging.

It seems obvious that American cities in the mid 1800s were not newly built. There are many buildings that look very old, and the resources to build all of those buildings could not have been mined and produced in that time. It just seems like nonsense.

I have no idea what the true explanation is for these anomalies, but I shudder to think what it might be.

How much of our reality is a lie?

Happy to be here. Looking forward to chatting and getting to know you all.

CP.


----------



## Butchee22 (Feb 12, 2022)

I probably came across this forum researching several topics. The subject of atmospheric electricity brought me back . At this time i don't plan on posting and i surely will respect the views of others. I have saved several posts in the past. Thanks for offering such a wonderful service.


----------



## miklian (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi everyone - what an interesting and unique site! I found it through a couple of google searches for best history message boards. Posting as I thought that a few readers might be interested in one of the 20th century's most consequential forgotten conflicts, which I'll post shortly in the wars and conflicts sub. Thanks all.


----------



## jteejay (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi,

I found this site based off of a comment from 4chan. History fascinated me, all of it. I’ve been lucky to have come across pre 1800s books that had  old maps of earth.

I’m always curious to gleam knowledge. There is a saying that when an old person dies, a library is burnt down. I think that is what happened to mankind’s history. And maybe this site is will withstand the scourge of time, so those who come after us will never forget.

history is all we have to remember who we are.


----------



## garrat (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I'm more of a lurker than a joiner, but this site is just to exciting!  WHY?  Why the lies, the coverups, the fake history?  This site seems to be one of the few trying to find the truth.  But will we be able to handle the truth?  I would hate to find out that Earth is really just a giant livestock pen, with humans being prime rib!  I guess we will find out together!


----------



## Cean (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I came across the forum during my research for an academic paper am writing. I'm keen to learn more Thanks


----------



## robertkilgore (Feb 18, 2022)

Jsallard said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a French Canadian, so I apologize for some mistakes I may write
> 
> ...


Hello, im originally italian, so if u need any help with the translation please don't hesitate to contact me anytime. 

Respectfully Yours 
Robert K.

robertkilgore555@gmail.com


----------



## Silgo (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi. I have been lurking flor some months now. I love the respectful mood of this forum.


----------



## Pammypoo32 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi! I live in South Carolina. I have always been curious about everything. Saw a brief video on Mud Floods a few months ago and have been down a long, complicated rabbit hole ever since. I find it all fascinating... and disturbing... and I need to know more!


----------



## Betweentheriversfarm (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello friends!

I have been questioning "things" for years... Found this forum by mention in a YT video homeschool mom of 11 I follow, Question the Narrative. So I thought I would add history to the list of things I research. I spend my days homeschooling my kids and quite honestly want them to be equipped with knowledge and question things as well! Excited to discuss some topics with all of you!❤


----------



## happenis (Feb 19, 2022)

hello, my name is captain happenis. I normally never get involved on any forum. This is the first one I have ever seriously payed any attention to, mainly because of the class of people, and the fact that all subjects are taken into consideration. There is so much that I am learning. And I’m hoping I will have some input that may help some people.

I have been an occult researcher since 2007 And hosted a channel back around 2010-2012. I didn’t really feel that I was really helping many people and videos take such a long time to make for someone working full time so I put a stop to it.

I will (almost) always try to be logical and try to see everything from different points of view. I question everyone including myself constantly but I believe using open-minded logic we can figure out for ourselves what is going on in the world and what has happened in the past. I do not believe we have the capacity to KNOW anything as absolute, but that will never stop me from trying.


----------



## karl (Feb 19, 2022)

Olá a todos.
Obrigado pela oportunidade.
 Feliz de participar, teclando da América do Sul/Brasil
Quero aprender e também colaborar.
Fraterno abraço.

Hello everyone.
Thanks for the opportunity.
Happy to participate, typing from South America/Brazil
I want to learn and also collaborate.
Fraternal hug.


----------



## StormfromMars (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello, been lurking for a year or so; interested in history and technology. Major interest in WW2, European History, early English plantation america, the imperial era and the 1800s.

Hope to learn more and share some knowledge possibly.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello all,
I'm just in a process to rearrange my world-view (parts or all of it), and expect to find some helpfull information here ....
THANKS in advance!


----------



## bkuhfus (Feb 20, 2022)

I just want to lurk and learn. Alex Jones led to Jay dyer and Mike ma and the like. I just find this stuff interesting.


----------



## Yutaka (Feb 20, 2022)

ごきげんよう？
私は日本人で、STOLEN HISTORY JAPANのメンバーです。
私は日本人で、で活動しています。
私は日本人で、に積極的に取り組んでいます。私は活発な議論のためにここでアカウントを作成しました。
私はEWARの影響を受けた人の一人です。私が自分の研究を英語と日本語の両方で説明しようとした最新の記事を読んでいただければ幸いです。

How do you do?
I'm Japanese and I'm a member of STOLEN HISTORY JAPAN.
I am Japanese and I am active in
I am Japanese and I am actively working on. I created an account here for active discussion.
I am one of the people affected by EWAR. I hope you will read my latest article in which I try to explain my research in both English and Japanese.

What on Earth Happened By Ricky


----------



## cgrab2 (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm new to this forum and to the old. I'm a truth seeker looking to obliterate my current understanding of reality.


----------



## Trotsky012 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hello, I am a Colombian, my English is not that good, but I am going to try.....I heard about the Flat Earth at the end of 2015 by a friend and I didn't pay much interest. I was planning to move to Texas in April of 2016, sell my house in NJ and buy a house in Texas, by the end of 2016. i was able to sell my house and buy a new house in the Dallas area and I finally had the time to investigate about the flat earth that my friend was talking about, there was not much material at that time, but all of the videos that I watched on YouTube changed everything. I was a leftist, atheist, believe in the evolution, etc. I was like how they lie to me all this time. Since then I have been looking for all the possible information about who we are and what are we doing here. I started watching the videos from Ewaranon in Spanish and English and I found your place The Stolen history and I felt that this is the place to find the truth. I am so glad that I am not alone on this, only my dad and my friend are the only ones that are looking fir the truth. I have been talking to people at work, neighbors, about what is going on, but they think I am crazy. I just want to say thanks for giving me the opportunity of being part of this wonderful site. Thank you!


----------



## Robbinius (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello! First time visitor to this site today. I have a bachelors in history but have always felt the official narratives are off. Much of the history I’ve been taught in school has felt fabricated. I’ve never known people really willing to question these things though so I’m thrilled to find this community today. 

I discovered Stolen History through a comment on an Ewaranon video. Super excited to be here.


----------



## ALZ2029 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I came here after stumbling across flat earth info, Lost History of Flat Earth, etc and then finding Stolen History YouTube.  I'm fascinated with unconventional ideas and thoroughly convinced we have been lied to on a scale that's unfathomable.  I'm most interested in the North Pole, magnetic north, polaris and the possibility that it's a portal.  Interested in learning more!


----------



## Lodestone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I extend deep gratitude for the content and contributors of this forum.

I’ve never posted, but I’ve been around for a long time.  I can’t properly summarize the last 25 years, so I’ll keep it brief.

I started on this field of research, somewhat unwillingly, after being selected to participate in a federal program for smart, but disadvantaged, youths as a teenager in 1997.  This program was called CSI/SouthCoastal, and I can not find records of it.

This program placed me (and some others) into the historical archives of our town for hours a day to do research for the historical society. (I believe it was affiliated with Harvard and funded by the South Coastal banking system.)

We were directed to research the (fully intact) archive of local newspapers dating back to the early/mid 19th century, and books dating further.

I was exposed (and drawn to) articles who’s subject matter included: local unmarked mass graves (where I, even now, remember the location of)…the bizarre fossil discoveries, the underground tunnels, the local “pyromaniac” who’s fire spree destroyed all of the beautiful architecture and churches in the 1870s…the local Indian chief who elite colonial, the epidemics, man made ponds, the graveyards that were paved over. Etc etc etc.

These articles had a large impact on me. I was also very confused because I was the only one of my group to be intrigued by this content, and the only one to submit these dark articles to my “teachers” (to their utter disinterest).

I ended up dropping out of high school, feeling like everything was all wrong blah blah woe was me.

Life is well and I am blessed and I’m very lucky to have been on this path for such a long time, as insane as it’s been.  More questions than answers, which I’ve now begrudgingly accepted.

I’d be very interested to know if anyone here participated in such a program.  I was dropped into the rabbit hole with a “bon voyage!” at a young age and wondering if anyone experienced the same.

Guess the introduction wasn’t so short, but it is what it is.

Edit: typo


----------



## trismegistus (Feb 21, 2022)

Lodestone said:


> I was exposed (and drawn to) articles who’s subject matter included: local unmarked mass graves (where I, even now, remember the location of)…the bizarre fossil discoveries, the underground tunnels, the local “pyromaniac” who’s fire spree destroyed all of the beautiful architecture and churches in the 1870s…the local Indian chief who elite colonial, the epidemics, man made ponds, the graveyards that were paved over. Etc etc etc.


If you have any leads on finding out any of this information again that would be awesome. Post your findings as a thread, this is exactly the kind of stuff we want more of here.




Lodestone said:


> I’d be very interested to know if anyone here participated in such a program.



IIRC in the interim between old and new SH there was a lively discussion in the old discord channel on these gifted and talented programs and how many of us were in them, with strange stories to boot.  Also definitely something we should get a thread together on (I was never in those programs but I was likely too “oppositional” to be considered).

Welcome to the site - DM me if you have any questions on thread creation.


----------



## Tamarius (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,

i would like to lurk and learn, i have so many questions about the world, sometimes i feel like we are being controlled, sometimes i wonder what are we, what are we really meant to do on this planet. so many questions i have, and i'm hoping that i can get some answered or get some insight into some understanding. i enjoy questioning things, i don't like to take things because that's the way it's always being.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 22, 2022)

Lodestone said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I extend deep gratitude for the content and contributors of this forum.
> 
> ...




Cant imagine your the only one with that more or less exact experience Laughed   a bit when i read about the "Teachers" response!  

And to qualify as a post in this thread: Ace'd history in school, but didnt get the grades because i was wrong about ww2 and some other bits they said. Later noticed that christianity in northern europe is about 150 odd years (the way we know it). And when I found KD's ideas  some pieces did start to fit.


----------



## Jool (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi, how I got here? -there is a telegram channel which deals with ancient German history. I like to read the information there, and they quote books and writings. What I do to get a better overview is to research interesting things further. 
My hole life I was Not- Interested in history but since having the stronger and stronger feeling beeing lied to and manipulated ( wake up starting about 20 years ago ), history is one of my newer fields of interests. If I have a new insight, of course I would share it. I am 51 now)


----------



## joeyell (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi there, my name is Joell. I learned of this forum from watching Courtenay Turner's podcast. I'm very intrigued by what I learned in the podcast.


----------



## VincentFreeman (Feb 23, 2022)

*how you discovered the forum*
an article on Tartary!*

whether you were a member on the old forum*
No, don't even know there is one...

*what interests you the most about stolen history*
lots and lots of knowledge from posts/research by others, sharing my own finding or questions.


----------



## fraxgut (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello everyone. I'm someone interested in learning about multiple theories regarding our history, on debate and truth-seeking. I wasn't a member of the old forum although I was aware of its existence, as well as this forum too, which I discovered some time ago while reading about Tartaria.


----------



## Torkenator (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello!  
I’m Torkenator. 

I stumbled across this forum while digging into this Russel Jay Gould character and his “claim of the life movement”.
And well… now I’m compelled to decipher the voynich manuscript and get the the bottom of why our calendar is so messed up! Lol

So far, I feel it is safe to say this is one of my all time favorite forums. Everyone seems to be able to communicate clearly; as well as form very coherent arguments and ideas. Thanks so much for keeping this site up and running! I’m excited to keep on lurking.


----------



## Itsdefinitelyflat (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi,
I am not sure how I first found this forum, but I have been lurking for quite awhile.


I have been researching and reading and listening to all I can from various sources for about ten years now on our true history, reality, religion, etc. I am constantly challenging what I think I know about given things and events, and this forum has helped with that immensely. I came across Gunnar Heinsohn from a thread here, as one example. So I’d say timeline stuff is what I’m most interested in at the moment.

flat earth was a huge interest of mine a few years ago, hence the username.


----------



## DancingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

Howdy
Came here over the YT Channel, was send there from people who knew Bart (RIP)...
I am since 1995 is "background politics" and ancient history and so on...
Recently I stumbled over mud flood stuff and my interest was woken.... 
Meanwhile I have no idea anymore if earth is convex, concave or flat....or something totally different 
I enjoy the people with critical thinking and with a higher world view here...and there
I like the works of Jon Levin and many other dedicated souls to help us find the truth...


----------



## Raven (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello!

I began researching a myriad of topics MANY years ago (before there was dirt); my main drive was simply to figure why people can be so cruel, indifferent, and unconnected to each other. My research has led me through human origins, linguistics, religious origins, gender studies, zoology, ancient art/architecture, Jungian psychology, to name a few.

I am not from the old forum (newbie). 

My interest in being at this website is that I am seeking to pull many “puzzle pieces” together, as well as to maintain a clearer-view of what is occurring present day.

Finding your website, was truly…such a fine gift. I am enjoying it thoroughly.

Thank you.

V.


----------



## Cecel (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello, I am new here.  I am trying to introduce myself...it appears I am posting a reply, please forgive me if I interfere with someone's conversation.

I found SH on Brighteon.  What I learned was that there is a view of life on the planet that feels true to me.  I know nothing about this information,  just that it hits home with me and I want to learn more.  I am therefore, a lurker for the time being.


----------



## CJ_Searching (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello,

I have been on quite the journey since about June, 2011 when I was introduced to some new and intriguing ideas.  It has lead me down several paths.  I discovered the link to this website through a daily GESARA posting I read and watched the three part video series on Greco Roman architectures.  I have wondered all my life how certain buildings and magnificent structures were built in what might be considered a more primitive time without the modern technology we have today.  I have sensed the wholes in the mainstream narrative all my life on what has been spoon fed to us.   It started in grade 6 while reading the official history text that showed how Egyptian slaves tied rope around huge blocks that we could not move today and pulled them up a hill to build the pyramids.   

I feel like I have landed home discovering this website.    Thank you to all the contributors.

CJ


----------



## Cecel (Feb 26, 2022)

I too have listened to the programs about architecture and realized through the listening, that I had always wondered why in America we tear down the beautiful and replace it with something ugly.  The info about World Fairs is especially disturbing to me.    I am glad to find the cause of discomfort in existence; the loss of our history.  Learning is giving me permission to stop second guessing my intuition.


----------



## acrinym (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello, I'm acrinym.
I've been around the research community since 2009 or so, but in regards to cosmology and shape of the earth, only since 2015.
My interest in mudflood and past history started when it was brought up during fellowship back in 2017, which is when I started writing my book(unreleased).
I have a discord group, telegram, signal and am on most of the time on those.


I've been obsessed with learning all I can about our #stolenhistory since I learned that it was *all* a lie, not justone part. Our entire history - the entire official narrative, written to oppress the people who are not parasites.

I'm glad to be among friends.


I learned of Stolenhistory.net through monoliths.org and links from youtube to here, and about Tartaria, etc through Ewar's videos.

Let's archive our world knowledge!


----------



## PsycoSi (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. truth and spiritual enlightenment are my main interests.


----------



## Richard (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello Everyone!

Wow what a discovery - this is right up my alley and I look forward to delving in and learning more about the content of this forum. Passive at first, whereas I do have a few things to contribute, once the content and overall direction of this forum becomes more clear.

As for me - originally a musician (piano/composer) raised in a very conservative (Protestant) Christian family, then freed myself from the dogma and have been on a journey of discovery ever since. That was 30 years ago. Since then, compiling ever more information into a cohesive paradigm which - when the right time comes - will be made public.


----------



## Prophet216 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello all.


----------



## speedster0000 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I am from Haarlem, Holland. We have a lot of old buildings here. I am intrigued by the question of who built these buildings and all other questions surrounding them. For example, the Teyler Museum is around the corner from where I live, it is a magnificent building and in my opinion impossible to construct without some sort of mechanical tools. I cannot find anything online about who built it and when, but maybe I have not looked well enough. Of course, Amsterdam, which is close by is also full of such kinds of buildings with apparent lower than normal first floors. If anyone wants a picture of a certain structure in Haarlem, please let me know, I can bike towards it and make it happen.

Regards.


----------



## SeekingTruth (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello everyone! I'm a long time seeker of truth, since the late 70s and especially when the internet was available in every home! Now I'm dating myself... ha! I believe we'll never know all there is to know in our lifetime, and I'll never stop seeking! Thank you for this forum, looking forward to learning more truth! Cheers!


----------



## lizzyperez4 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi everyone: I got here because a very good friend from my childhood suggested this page to me.  She knows I like to investigate everything about our past. So taking a look I can say I came to the right place. Thank you!!!


----------



## MachinePiano (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi Everyone!
Newbie here, so first just glad to be here and seeing so much discussion in a world where censorship is rampant (kind of becoming an understatement)...In any case, I have so many topics I want to jump in on.  I honestly want to discuss everyone's thoughts on not just the hidden history, but also perhaps the time-lines. I sincerely believe we don't truly know "where" and "when" we are, if that makes sense. I have been trying to piece this together for years...It blows my mind how this could seem impossible...because if for example, there is this entire alternate or hidden history that was not shown or we were even "allowed" to explore, then my first thought is...okay, what ELSE was lied about/hidden from us? Maybe I am late to the party on this, I don't know, hence why I am here! 
My partner and I wrote a book together this past year called "Out Of This World". (Not an AD, simply sharing our experiences because it is so much to unpack and I want to hear other people's thoughts).. Plus it is free to read and download at your leisure; it was a total labor of love...We delve into a myriad of hidden history topics, our story, frequencies, symbols, a whole lot (and a whole lot didn't even make it in; book two on the way)...And since releasing it, we have literally been chased out of our apartment and had to move. (That is a whole other topic). And you can pick it up at any point and read; you don't need to go in order.
Here is the book link to read if you are interested and want to discuss! (there are different PDFs because some are larger/smaller depending on what your comp can deal with; just trying to give options):
Index of /OOTW
But man...What is up with that? We can't ask about the four hidden stories underneath the temple in Salt Lake? Or why so many key areas, with capitol buildings are shaped like phallic images, or represent something else totally different from our taught history?

Thanks again for welcoming me into this forum and all of the others here - I am hoping to have some great conversations with you.


(PS- I am a musician/songwriter too - so if anyone else is too, hello!)


----------



## Aidymcaidy (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi. I was a friend of Barts for over 15 years. The videos on youtube led me here.


----------



## _bAd_ (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi, I found this site by accident today while doing a search for information about Robert Sepehr. I'm male, from the Republic of Ireland, and in recent years have been getting a taste for the red pill side of learning. I have two tiny channels, on Brighteon and BitChute, where I try to pass on information that is useful and interesting. For the last two years I've been subscribed to a small Irish forum, the only one I know of that still respects freedom of speech (although there is some pressure for us to also get in line). Hopefully, good sense will prevail in that regard.

Having read just the first section of the guidelines to using this site, I was immediately impressed and suspect I've been rather fortunate to find a rare oasis in the storm of nonsense going on out there. I look forward to engaging with you all much sooner than later.

All the best for now..


----------



## Gigi.Anders (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi I am a bit of a lurker and non contributing as of right now. However I am truly fascinated and love "alternative" history sociology and archaeology. I cant wait to find something to share with everyone. Much love and blessings.


----------



## RamirVictor (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello Everyone.

I've always had a passion for both history and for true and authentic things and people.
From my teenager times I've felt that something was wrong about history and the world in general. As many others I enjoyed myself with the "discovery" of many ancient civilizations and mysteries. But the breaking point came with the reading of the works of Anatoly Fomenko and the New Chronology movement. It seems to fit quite well with the vesion that has been forming in my mind about how things have been.

I feel very excited about having come into this site from the youtube channel. Thanks for being here and there.


----------



## Marowski (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello everyone,
 I came to this page because I am and have always been curious about the world - the place we live in, and with which, as we know, something is wrong. I have grasped the subject of the Earth, what it is and how much we were lied to in 2015, the subject of chemtrails around 2011. Now I am exploring historical topics, because it is true that we will not understand what is happening now without knowing our true history. I know that history has been rewritten, that we are under a kind of occupation, that we are literally bred here for the energy of which we are the source, for creation, for the life of which we are also the source and that is why we are dumbfounded from birth, programmed to maintain / powering the prison world in which we are stuck. I am Polish and we also have access to great knowledge here, I mostly use the following channels and websites, which are still updated 
greetings
Markowski


----------



## ojwang (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello peeps.
Totally new. I've never been one for forums, so don't come from a forum background.
Nevertheless, I've lived in the "outskirts" with the "outcasts" and "rejected" peoples of society. That's my regular territory. Although I make this claim about myself, I also function fully in the "normal" accepted spheres, albeit very unsuccessfully.
I have a micro business - currently pursuing a single client with all my power, to develop his business to become a dominant player in a niche industry, which is a very unique situation.

This year in particular, it's very clear to see that a controlled demolition of reality is taking place at an unprecedented rate. There will soon be a tipping point where it cannot be "held" back anymore and that's exactly when I fully expect mainstreet to finally reveal their next stage of the plan. It will get super interesting, but I won't be participating in the "peace mala" truth event and celebrations. Remember the hegalian dialect - the bringing about of the new age, etc. although it's been here for a long time, it also hasn't - as in their final act.

So, I'm getting off FB, if circumstances will allow it, because the network I have has been shrinking more and more by the day and no one within my network has ever truly given two hoots about my "crazy tin foil hat rants, comments and suggestions".

I discovered this forum by stumbling across mud flood & Ewaranons videos last week and was massively intrigued.

The I read the last 2 chapters about the lost keys and at the end I just laughed. Not because it didn't make sense, but because to me, it did.

The source (in my honest opinion) like everything else hiding in plain sight is available to us all. It's yahua. Abba. The geometry makes it clear to me, so that's why I just laughed. It was such an ordeal reading those two chapters, I was like wow. It could have been said using headlines and sub-text to speed the reader to the answers.

I'm really intrigued to find out if Ewaranon ever managed to get the last bits of info out - or is it just another one of those psyops? who knows?

The thing that frustrated me about emaranon and the secret keys is that it seems there is a pattern to forcing us through the logic before hitting the point. no wonder it takes so long to get out information, which raises suspicions in my mind.

Now you might have guessed that I'm a lover of holy ancient writings, but i'm not a lover of religion in its current guise in any "organised" way - rather prefer to just stick to the one definition I know which is to help widows and orphans. every cult, religion et al have this thing in common from my reckoning, which is to swallow a camel and squeeze out a gnat. apart from the other obvious anti-ha messiach things they're into.

I'm not here to bash you over the head with a bible etc. been there learnt my lessons and may i never attempt to do that madness ever again.

i am however curious and keen to find people who can get past all of the usual rhetoric, positive and negative and just see ancient advice, guidelines, suggestions, sign posts, and everything else we can glean in order to navigate clearly today and cut through everything around us with absolute precision and focus.

by the way - i smoke weed and drink alcohol and have sex - not with lots of women, but my wife, understandably. i do believe but do not yet practice having more than one wife. it wasn't ever a sin. but no one ever tells you that, but its easy to glean.

im far from perfect, but no way will i worship shatan willingly. im not dripping in gold and silver, i'm struggling to make ends meet, day in day out. i live the struggle at the bottom daily. to the point where my wife won't hesitate to escape from me. i'm not deluded.

so - with this personal intro - my name's ojwang. it's a real pleasure to meet you meatheads! I hope there are souls in here that value life, truths (which are so difficult and so many?) each other and are willing to fight to the death, because as much as i want to sugar coat it - it's heartbreaking, because this fight for the truth, our souls, our future is to the death my brothers and sisters. its no joke.

the forces we face have no limits - we need to know this before entering the ring, because if your not giving it your absolute all now, or when it's time, me included, those pearly gates won't be accessible and those words i know i don't want to hear when it's game over about being unfaithful, and get away from me i never knew you will mean this has all been for nothing. and there couldn't be a worse end for me. my life has been such a monumental battle that just reminding myself of the possibility of not making it to a better place is soul destroying.

so let's be of good cheer and deep character - the enemy is wise and subtle and single minded. but yahua and his son is incomparably greater and with him nothing is impossible. we have great exploits ahead of us. when you hear about what yudah, simeon, levi, naphtali and the rest of the brothers did in days of old, you will explode with the latent power of elohim. i'm telling you, the ancients, the forefathers were on another level. and since it will be the same at the end as it was in the days of noah - wow... it's going to be like the movies. but we will overcome and we will make it!


----------



## Bethenny (Mar 14, 2022)

Migrated from the old forum.  Feverishly scouring the archives.

"The opposite of distance.....?
....Height."


----------



## pattersonrap (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi, I found this from Stolen History Series. Free energy systems seems have been stolen as well.


----------



## Apiphany69 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi. I'm very new here and absolutely over the moon to have found Stolen History. I'm an Australian who became interested a couple of years ago in the fascinating and wonderful Tartarian Empire and the Mudflood phenomena, supposedly wiping it, its peoples, and its history from the face of the Earth.  Although theres a lot to unpack there, I'm interested in the theory that Society was reset using the huge number of orphans that were reeducated and relocated around the world. I'm so excited to hear everyones opinions and thoughts about our planets hidden history. Cheers.


----------



## Lisas22 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello, I am looking for the truth concerning human history. I am convinced there has been a reset in the not-so-distant past because the world rulers are trying The Great Reset right now to culminate in a devastating cataclysmic event that would wipe out most of the world's population. Even before this new Great Reset happens the Left are already trying to change the meanings of words, rewrite history, and topple monuments and statues as chronicled by The New American, Lew Rockwell and others. If a few hundred years ago there was technology, as suggested by the Tartarian Empire and now hidden from the masses, then it follows that the world rulers kept the technology for themselves from the last reset, advanced that technology and created beasts such as CERN and D-Wave computers. What's next? In a few years when everyone is starving to death because of hyper-inflation they release the AI robots to keep the peace?


----------



## arjayem (Mar 15, 2022)

Hate that even my parents were lied to their entire lives. That's sooo wrong that it must be reconciled. WWG1WGAll the way back and reclaim our legacy.
Feel like the cymbal player on the Titanic.


----------



## perception (Mar 16, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.



> how you discovered the forum
I've been looking in to the Tartarian angle on alternative history for about a year, and I saw a reference to this forum in the YouTube comments of one of the many videos on this expansive topic.  I've known about this forum for about that long, but I haven't bothered to make an account until now.

> whether you were a member of the old forum
I was not a member previously.

> what interests you the most about stolen history.
I'm trying to reconcile my understanding of the JQ with the information I'm finding about a very different past than what I previously assumed.  While lurking in some threads, I saw RaeWest of big-lies.org chime in, and that was what made me want to join this forum.  As someone who has been looking into the JQ for over 10 years, I have to give credit to RaeWest for being like a professor of the JQ.  There are few that know more than him about this topic.


----------



## MissMonkeyMac (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi,

I have not been on the old forum. I found this forum when looking up Andrew Collins's Black Alchemist book.


Regards,

Faye.


----------



## ClaimBuddy (Mar 17, 2022)

In 1999, I was a 39 year old roofing contractor from Fort Worth, Tx that specialized in projects related to insurance claims. 

I dreamed up my user name “ClaimBuddy” to be part of my business plans to set up people in every county of America to get paid helping people with insurance claims.

Found the site today from a google search for “Brian Austin Lambert”….the Empcoe / Flat earth guy that woke me up in 2018 to flat earth and what he originally called the electrical reset.

UFOs, Ancient Aliens,
Project Camelot
Flat earth / Naasssa lies
Mud flood, Tartaria
Outer space = see Admiral Byrd

Crypto / Blockchain / Smart Contracts
Distributed Autonomous Organizations DAOs
Operating Agreements, Foundations, Etc

Franklin, Hamilton, Adams, Washington
Articles of Confederation
The US Constitution

Stolen History…..

Looking forward to hanging out.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 17, 2022)

It's been a tough year and a half since I woke up. I'm one of the unlucky that didn't have a slow awakening: the entire façade collapsed right in front of me, and it felt like a sledgehammer hit me between the eyes. It started with the Q psyop, and I fell for it. I actually believed 'Trump' was genuine and not the actor I now know him to be.

One ability you get when you are jolted in to awakening is the ability to identify (((their))) workings instantly and without doubt. You'd think it's a 'gift', but I can assure you that seeing another part of the reality caused by (((them))) is quite the nightmare.


----------



## luddite (Mar 17, 2022)

arjayem said:


> Hate that even my parents were lied to their entire lives. That's sooo wrong that it must be reconciled. WWG1WGAll the way back and reclaim our legacy.
> Feel like the cymbal player on the Titanic.



That is a very perceptive statement. Yes, we can't fault our parents as they have been in a worse situation as they only had newspapers and TV with no alternative voices like we do with the internet.



perception said:


> > how you discovered the forum
> I've been looking in to the Tartarian angle on alternative history for about a year, and I saw a reference to this forum in the YouTube comments of one of the many videos on this expansive topic.  I've known about this forum for about that long, but I haven't bothered to make an account until now.
> 
> > whether you were a member of the old forum
> ...


Yes, there is a lot of info out there regarding them and no doubt some is a psyop within a psyop but it's great to open our eyes to it.



MissMonkeyMac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not been on the old forum. I found this forum when looking up Andrew Collins's Black Alchemist book.
> 
> ...



Welcome!! I guess we are getting older now also.



ClaimBuddy said:


> In 1999, I was a 39 year old roofing contractor from Fort Worth, Tx that specialized in projects related to insurance claims.
> 
> I dreamed up my user name “ClaimBuddy” to be part of my business plans to set up people in every county of America to get paid helping people with insurance claims.
> 
> ...



Good to hear about your name and interests. You don't leave many stones un-turned it seems.



QuakerTheOat said:


> It's been a tough year and a half since I woke up. I'm one of the unlucky that didn't have a slow awakening: the entire façade collapsed right in front of me, and it felt like a sledgehammer hit me between the eyes. It started with the Q psyop, and I fell for it. I actually believed 'Trump' was genuine and not the actor I now know him to be.
> 
> One ability you get when you are jolted in to awakening is the ability to identify (((their))) workings instantly and without doubt. You'd think it's a 'gift', but I can assure you that seeing another part of the reality caused by (((them))) is quite the nightmare.



Sounds like you have some research to compile into a well researched thread. I hope this year is an improvement on the previous one for you.


----------



## HealingTime (Mar 17, 2022)

Greetings!

I discovered this forum through a dedicated individual who made a strong effort to create and maintain Tartaria threads for a few days on 4chan some months back. I was rather indifferent to the concept at the time; I'd heard of it, but never really looked into it. While grazing one of these threads, I came upon the attached picture in one of said individual's posts. It instantly instilled in me a sense of awe and disbelief.




How had I never seen this picture before? Was this real? The poster linked both this website and Jon Levi's channels as a means of getting one's feet wet when it came to exploring more of this topic and I decided to finally make the plunge. I opted to check out Jon's channel first.

While I was initially put off by Levi's dry style, his musings were thoughtful, heartfelt, and resonated with me. I could not sense any ill-intent in his words, and this newfound trust helped me press past my initial skepticism. The "Fingerprints of Tartaria (Cathedral Machines)" from his channel (can't link yet) explaining the similarity in cathedral designs is what made things really 'click' with me in regards to shifting my perception of Old World buildings. I subsequently made my way to stolenhistory, and the rest is history.

Coming to this website/board and discovering so many incredibly well-thought out, passionate, and intelligent posts on a breadth of exciting (and important) topics has been both refreshing and humbling for me. Constantly lurking the chans was what ultimately brought me here, but it was most certainly not the "discussion" on the chans that had been keeping me there. 

I am thankful to have discovered this place, and I look forward to getting more involved.


----------



## CommandorX (Mar 17, 2022)

Greetings fellow humans,

I am glad to join you after hearing about this forum on the Courtenay Turner Podcast.

I have been an avid rabbit holer since 2014.
It all started with a friend telling me about Zeitgeist back in 2008, but it was only after six years that another guy mentioned that the "pyramids are way older than they say" – which somehow led me to Cluesforum and Fakeologist. I used those media fakery angles as a diving board for a myriad of rabbit holes, but the first major break was probably already back in the same year 2014 when I learned how salt is really good for humans. So I finally had something to actually test in practice.

Obviously, I haven't stopped my diving, as I'm now registering here and looking forward to seeing what you have been up to all these years. Finding good sources of information and research has become a passion, and I was very pleased with how it is presented in your videos.

I think I am a bit familiar with "most" topics in the woo, but history as a subject is one of the closest to my heart. Reading novels, playing games, and watching movies as a child of the 90s got me deeply fascinated with the Narrative, yet there was always something that rubbed me the wrong way. Something large-scope, and red threads that should've been the main focus. Throughout my schooling years, I was confounded by the way that subjects were taught, as getting an overview and connecting dots was always lackluster. 

Reading my grandfather's Roman History books didn't help much either. It seemed to me that it was impossible to really delve into the matter of historical research unless I was up to remembering thousands of names and dates. The whole concept of the "Dark Age" also smelled funny.

So when the Stolen History channel on YouTube appeared, I was immediately on board. 
Thanks for being here!


----------



## FiscalMcFee (Mar 17, 2022)

Good evening all, and greetings from Hampshire, England. I'm an older fellow, now fully retired and I have been an enthusiastic reader of history for many years with a particular interest in the dark age history of the British Isles and military history, especially the history of military aviation. When the COVID business started two years ago, although formally retired, I was still working as a consultant/contractor but the lockdowns put paid to that.  Suddenly I had time on my hands and, being of a questioning and sceptical cast of mind, I started to dig and dive into what was going on, especially when the culture war business really began to crank up. What I discovered horrified me. There was nothing for it but to get deeper into the rabbit warren with the result that over the last two years just about everything I thought I knew and understood about the world and how it works has been turned on its head. I was not a member of the old forum; I discovered this site after reading Antony Sutton's "Wall Street and The Bolshevik Revolution". I already have downloads of "Wall Street and The Rise of Hitler" and "Wall Street and FDR" which are next up on my reading list but I was looking for a .pdf copy of Sutton's "National Suicide" and this is where I found it. I'm looking forward to having a good trawl through here to see what I can find so don't expect anything much up from me just yet - but I will get around to it I hope. What interests me most? Just exploding a few myths and finding the lies.


----------



## DavidMalcolmCurrie (Mar 21, 2022)

I appreciate this website, and hope to contribute if/when I have something of value to add.  I'm 66, live in Oregon, and have been doing conspiracy research for over 20 years.  A few years ago I become a believer of the Holy Bible, which came after I realized we don't live on a spinning ball about 5 years ago.  Recently I've been learning about how conspiracy research and biblical research are related - you have to do both to understand either.  I see few people that use their real names, but I'm not sure why - should I be afraid to use my name here?  I quit using fake names years ago, after I realized "they" will know who I am anyways, so why bother? I'm looking forward to researching here, and dialoging with other like minded researchers.........cheers!


----------



## Bleistatt (Mar 21, 2022)

Ich bin nur neugierig, weil ich bemerkt habe, dass viele Erzählungen nicht stimmen. Vor allem interessiert mich die Geschichte von Kärnten/Österreich. Wir sind ein altes Bundesland, dass die älteste Geschichte Österreichs hat.

LG Bleistatt

I'm just curious because I noticed that many narratives are not true. Especially I am interested in the history of Carinthia/Austria. We are an old province that has the oldest history in Austria.

greetings, Bleistatt


----------



## Margaret (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi, I live in New Zealand and I have often been aware there is something afoot trying to destroy Socialism, which the present political party in New Zealand adhers to. 

The opposition is Neoconcervative and is aligned with what I have gotten out of the SH that I watched today.
I am also a believer in Astrology on a world scale, this  really interests me. 
Discovering this channel of thought is rather exciting as we are entering an information age, where secrets will be revealed as we enter the Age of Aquarius, 2023 is when we will be fully into this new age and the world will become more community minded again like it used to be before this Neoliberal Cabal took over our lives destroyed our history for their own selfish reasons, reducing our lives to "everyman for themselves" and if you did not make it you were a loser. Im one of those losers, and proud to be so.


----------



## luddite (Mar 22, 2022)

Richard said:


> Hello Everyone!
> originally a musician (piano/composer) raised in a very conservative (Protestant) Christian family, then freed myself from the dogma and have been on a journey of discovery ever since. That was 30 years ago. Since then, compiling ever more information into a cohesive paradigm which - when the right time comes - will be made public.





MachinePiano said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> (PS- I am a musician/songwriter too - so if anyone else is too, hello!)


There are many muso's on here. Not as many Aussies though.


----------



## MrKnowitall (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi,

First of all My name is intended as a Joke of course.  Triggering those who would assume to know more than me I guess. 
I watched a video about stolen history which led me here. I know that I do not know what I feel I ought to know and I am hoping there are some clues here which will help me. Just by glancing at the contents I know this is a vast repository of lost of hidden knowledge.
Thank you for all the work that has gone into this site.
Sincerely, 
Jon


----------



## SamwiseG (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi this is Mark, I work as a fourth generation contractor near Chicago (Chilaga?).  I found this forum through the discovery of the Stolen History documentaries.  I watched all three parts nonstop and found them so relevant, well done, with great references, movies, and pictures, that my mind is still reeling a day later.   I see myself watching these over again and sharing with friends and family.  

In reading through many of the posts and threads I feel I have encountered some of the wisest people on the web.  I look forward to catching up my knowledge, and especially look forward to the library threads.  It is so hard to find people to talk to about interesting books.  Thank you for this inclusion.

As a masonry contractor I am well aware of the costs and effort it takes to build stone structures.  Finding craftsmen with the experience to do this work is now very difficult, and the intricate structures designed in the past have been simplified in proportion.  Most of the great buildings of the past featured could hardly be built today.  Even with modern scaffolding, cranes and highlifts, the amount of talented craftsmen needed could not be found.  Even if these structures were built in the 1800's as told then we have truly declined as a culture, and so much skill and wisdom has been lost that a thorough investigation is a nessary and worthwhile vocation!


----------



## luddite (Mar 24, 2022)

MrKnowitall said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all My name is intended as a Joke of course.  Triggering those who would assume to know more than me I guess.
> I watched a video about stolen history which led me here. I know that I do not know what I feel I ought to know and I am hoping there are some clues here which will help me. Just by glancing at the contents I know this is a vast repository of lost of hidden knowledge.
> ...


Welcome


----------



## NACCI (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello, 
Coming to you from Washington State. Something crazy happened to me and a few friends after we all learned about Event 201 and watched things unfold in real time. We had an internal pull towards a "spiritual" awakening if you will in the beginning of 2020. We all started on this path within weeks of each other, not exactly knowing where we were headed. Each of us found our peace in different variations. Astrology, astrotheology, learning of our true history, sacred geometry, etc. For me personally it was all of the above. 

I work in biochemical engineering and get to work with water treatment. I deionize water for a living to protect facilities from electrical discharge responsible for explosions amongst other fun lab duties.

I was raised strict Baptist with an extremely religious family. It never sat right with me. All the questions I had, that could never be answered. Once I answered this internal calling and started researching, everything made sense and I felt more whole and at peace than I ever have.

 I have always loved history and architecture. Would love to explore old foundations and research past sites. I eventually ran into a few YT channels and Jon Levi was one that really helped advance my research tenfold. I consumed as much as I could and ended up on your old site with more information that connected everything. I was then able to track down my husband's family line from 1853 with an old image of his  3xgreat grandfather in 1903. They came from what we now know as "ukraine". Naturally that lead into more research. 

I am always a lurker and comment reader because that is where all the good bits are. I really enjoyed all of KDs posts and Dreamtime. Great work to all of you as well and I have downloaded and printed every image I can. 

My state has it's own shady history and lies that I enjoy personally inspecting  

I hope to continue to learn and grow in my knowledge and eventually post my own threads. Thank you for letting me join your amazing community. Cheers!


----------



## grebeccaelise (Mar 25, 2022)

Not familar with the old site. Just happened to stumble upon this today!


----------



## NCExile (Mar 26, 2022)

Greetings,
I've been looking into alternative history as well as conspiracies for nearly a decade now. I naturally got into alt history via the celebrity gatekeepers Graham Hancock and Robert Schoch et al. I soon began digging deeper especially into subjects such as Atlantis, Ancient Aryans, The Neanderthal Question and the true nature of the Annunaki and Nephilim. I was able to rule out Ancient Alien Theory rather quickly by discovering Michael Heiser's work and then to rule it out categorically when I discovered Flat Earth in 2015. Around the same time I discovered Silvie Ivanova's newearth youtube channel which further upended everything I thought I knew. Though I have come to dismiss many of her's and Fomenko's claims it was still a very instructive episode in my truth journey. Nowadays I'm much more skeptical and discerning (though not dismissive) when it comes to radical revisionist claims and try very hard not to engage in motivated reasoning and confirmation bias. I'm not sure how I found this forum but I've been linked here several times and decided to join when I saw the thread that debunks the "Tartaria" psyop. I hope to contribute some insights on the subjects I'm more well versed in but I'm more of a lurker looking to see what I can learn and I don't like to spend to much time on the internet.


----------



## Just_Askin (Mar 26, 2022)

Hello

Found SH from video posted on Bitchute.

I am very interested in history and have slowly discovered that what I have learned is either incomplete or downright wrong. Hoping to catch up. I'm patriotic and love America. I'm going to be disappointed but believe that the American idea is good. Just needs to be the responsibility of the people to keep it from tumbling out of control.

I'm normally a lurker but I do have a lot of questions so I'm "Just Askin'"


----------



## Dmalseed (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi, I have just found this forum this week. I am looking for the truth. I am a lover of history, I look forward to being a contributor and learning more.


----------



## leffat (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi all, i'm new to this forum. I appreciate the work that everyone here puts in. Was always interested in history and mythology


----------



## Loza (Mar 30, 2022)

hello all. Just joined. I too am like the above, history and truth


----------



## Prixis (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi!

Been a lurker here for almost two years...so I thought its about time I made an account! I enjoy most topics discussed on here, especially anything to do with the occult, Atlantis, the idea of advanced ancient civilisations on earth (whether human or not) etc.

Always felt our Earth/realm isn't what is presented to us, so this forum is a lifeline for those who feel the same way!


----------



## Ohioman82 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello I came across this place thru seeing the Stolen History Part 3 movie posted on godlikeproductions. I find this material very interesting and though provoking. Seems like a place covering a lot of the topics I use to listen about on coast to coast am years ago.


----------



## Money (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey!
   I found this website while going down a rabbit hole on YouTube.  I saw something about mud floods and clicked on it. I then watched your 3 part movie. 
   As kid in school I had a stutter and was afraid to as questions in history class to avoid being teased by classmates. So I sat in silence knowing in my heart that what they were teaching us wasn't right.
  Nearly all of my friends and family think I'm a wack job. They just go with whatever CNN tells them. I think I've found my adopted family right here.


----------



## hereticalgeo (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi, I was previously a reader of the old forum, but I don't really recall how I found it, though most likely via an internet search on a specific geological anachronism. I've studied geology from the age 13 to the present, (some 60 years) submajoring in both soft-rock and hard-rock areas of geology. During 1987 I commissioned an aboriginal heritage survey for a mining project in the NE Kimberley region of Western Australia which led to the discovery of highly anachronistic aboriginal narratives describing geological events that, in terms of the standard model, were impossible. Events such as a diamond pipe eruption 1,200 million years ago that the tribal people described as a Nile River perch (or barramundi in Australia) jumping into the ground at a location that was interpreted geophysically as a buried diamond pipe, and which seemed to be the source of diamonds downsteam in the Ord River at the town of Kununnurra. Most mysterious. Was it oral history and hence of limited chronological provenance, or were the tribal people tapping into some Jungian collective memory? This led to the recollection of a well read, falling apart Penguin paperback titled Earth in Upheaval by Immanual Velikovsky I had in my library, but which I occasionally read once a year, with some bemusement. I did not know, at the time, who Velikovsky was, apart from being the author of an "interesting" book. I ended up acquiring most of his books, and became interested in historical revision and related topics.

It wasn't until 10 years later that I discovered that diamond pipes are formed initially at the Earth's surface to then drill into the Earth's crust via a vortex mechanism, tapping into diamonds at depth. The Velikovsky connection then led to plasma physics theory and and the rejection of the uniformist standard geological model or world view. The final break from dogma occurred with the discovery of the various mud-flood data described in this forum. Australian aboriginals collectively recall a recent time in which the Rainbow serpents sculptured the Australian land surface or topography, which I tentatively date to the Little Ice Age or the Maunder Minimum. This seems to fit the mud-flood phenomena, and the large number of worm infested cans of recent history.

I am also chief editor of the New Concepts in Global Tectonics Journal. I have an interest in psi phenomena as a potential source of collective memory that seems to occasionally pop into our world view or culture. I am in the same intellectual space as Russel Targ, Hal Puthof with the remote viewing aspect of psi phenomena. My experiences as a field geologist resulted in the observation of many anachronistic geological facts that my peers are simply unable to explain using the standard dogma.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 2, 2022)

hereticalgeo said:


> Hi, I was previously a reader of the old forum, but I don't really recall how I found it, though most likely via an internet search on a specific geological anachronism. I've studied geology from the age 13 to the present, (some 60 years) submajoring in both soft-rock and hard-rock areas of geology. During 1987 I commissioned an aboriginal heritage survey for a mining project in the NE Kimberley region of Western Australia which led to the discovery of highly anachronistic aboriginal narratives describing geological events that, in terms of the standard model, were impossible. Events such as a diamond pipe eruption 1,200 million years ago that the tribal people described as a Nile River perch (or barramundi in Australia) jumping into the ground at a location that was interpreted geophysically as a buried diamond pipe, and which seemed to be the source of diamonds downsteam in the Ord River at the town of Kununnurra. Most mysterious. Was it oral history and hence of limited chronological provenance, or were the tribal people tapping into some Jungian collective memory? This led to the recollection of a well read, falling apart Penguin paperback titled Earth in Upheaval by Immanual Velikovsky I had in my library, but which I occasionally read once a year, with some bemusement. I did not know, at the time, who Velikovsky was, apart from being the author of an "interesting" book. I ended up acquiring most of his books, and became interested in historical revision and related topics.
> 
> It wasn't until 10 years later that I discovered that diamond pipes are formed initially at the Earth's surface to then drill into the Earth's crust via a vortex mechanism, tapping into diamonds at depth. The Velikovsky connection then led to plasma physics theory and and the rejection of the uniformist standard geological model or world view. The final break from dogma occurred with the discovery of the various mud-flood data described in this forum. Australian aboriginals collectively recall a recent time in which the Rainbow serpents sculptured the Australian land surface or topography, which I tentatively date to the Little Ice Age or the Maunder Minimum. This seems to fit the mud-flood phenomena, and the large number of worm infested cans of recent history.
> 
> I am also chief editor of the New Concepts in Global Tectonics Journal. I have an interest in psi phenomena as a potential source of collective memory that seems to occasionally pop into our world view or culture. I am in the same intellectual space as Russel Targ, Hal Puthof with the remote viewing aspect of psi phenomena. My experiences as a field geologist resulted in the observation of many anachronistic geological facts that my peers are simply unable to explain using the standard dogma.


If you like Velikovsky, you would probably be interested in William Comyns Beaumont who apparently influenced Velikovsky:
Comyns Beaumont - Wikipedia

Personally, I find Comyns Beaumont a bit of a suspect character, just because of his background (worked for the Daily Mail, had political power, landed gentry, etc) - so I tend to think he is there to mislead - but no doubt there are some interesting ideas in there too.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 2, 2022)

hereticalgeo said:


> Hi, I was previously a reader of the old forum, but I don't really recall how I found it, though most likely via an internet search on a specific geological anachronism. I've studied geology from the age 13 to the present, (some 60 years) submajoring in both soft-rock and hard-rock areas of geology. During 1987 I commissioned an aboriginal heritage survey for a mining project in the NE Kimberley region of Western Australia which led to the discovery of highly anachronistic aboriginal narratives describing geological events that, in terms of the standard model, were impossible. Events such as a diamond pipe eruption 1,200 million years ago that the tribal people described as a Nile River perch (or barramundi in Australia) jumping into the ground at a location that was interpreted geophysically as a buried diamond pipe, and which seemed to be the source of diamonds downsteam in the Ord River at the town of Kununnurra. Most mysterious. Was it oral history and hence of limited chronological provenance, or were the tribal people tapping into some Jungian collective memory? This led to the recollection of a well read, falling apart Penguin paperback titled Earth in Upheaval by Immanual Velikovsky I had in my library, but which I occasionally read once a year, with some bemusement. I did not know, at the time, who Velikovsky was, apart from being the author of an "interesting" book. I ended up acquiring most of his books, and became interested in historical revision and related topics.
> 
> It wasn't until 10 years later that I discovered that diamond pipes are formed initially at the Earth's surface to then drill into the Earth's crust via a vortex mechanism, tapping into diamonds at depth. The Velikovsky connection then led to plasma physics theory and and the rejection of the uniformist standard geological model or world view. The final break from dogma occurred with the discovery of the various mud-flood data described in this forum. Australian aboriginals collectively recall a recent time in which the Rainbow serpents sculptured the Australian land surface or topography, which I tentatively date to the Little Ice Age or the Maunder Minimum. This seems to fit the mud-flood phenomena, and the large number of worm infested cans of recent history.
> 
> I am also chief editor of the New Concepts in Global Tectonics Journal. I have an interest in psi phenomena as a potential source of collective memory that seems to occasionally pop into our world view or culture. I am in the same intellectual space as Russel Targ, Hal Puthof with the remote viewing aspect of psi phenomena. My experiences as a field geologist resulted in the observation of many anachronistic geological facts that my peers are simply unable to explain using the standard dogma.



I would love some further reading or a thread on this aboriginal idea of a mudflood event. These are the types of things we need to document as much as possible, oral traditions supporting a relatively recent cataclysm, uninfluenced by a modern lens.


----------



## hereticalgeo (Apr 2, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> I would love some further reading or a thread on this aboriginal idea of a mudflood event. These are the types of things we need to document as much as possible, oral traditions supporting a relatively recent cataclysm, uninfluenced by a modern lens.


Yes, there is much reading and compilation of the various tribal narratives globally and posting them here.  Equally important is also getting the physics right. The battle between the expanding earthers, EE, and plate-tectonites, PT, continues, neither camp ceding a millimeter to the other. The EE camp needs to counter gravity theory since it is gravity that facilitates gravitational accretion and hence nullifying earth expansion mechanisms. Easier said than done.


----------



## mciargo (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi, nice to be here. I didn't know about this forum. Very interesting. I am always looking for some part of our old memories maybe disappear and no body is notice it.

Beside Tartaria, all about the electric cars in early 1900 is very interesting and the way they disappear is very intriguing.

I could  see more interesting point of view like old maps and electrical  stuff. 

I appreciate the work that everyone here puts in


----------



## Spinettino (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello everyone. A friend of mine on Telegram recommend me this website. I am interested in true history indeed. 
Also I'm convinced that Europeans are the true tribes of the sons of Jacob (Israel) and I have a strong suspicion on Europe being the place of greater Israel, not the east of the Mediterranean sea.

Thanks for letting me participate, although I am more doing research and trying to connect the dots, then posting. I'm not very talented in writing articles and have never done a video.
Greetings


----------



## Vanillamaster (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello everyone!
Ive heard of stuff like "Tartarian Architecture" before in relation to free energy type stuff while surfing the web and thought the implications of it was interesting. Only Just learned yesterday that there is a whole set of theories that go with it that overlap with stuff like antediluvian culture and Anatoly Fomenko's New Chronology (I watched part one of the stolen history documentary + afew youtube videos). Forbidden history has allays been a topic of interest for me along with ancient philosophy and religion and how they can be vindicated by genuine scientific discovery

anyway, Im kinda new to actively doing stuff on online forums, so I may lurk here and there for the most part, Im here mostly to learn more, satiate my curiosity, and share ideas. I hope I can have a positive and lasting impact.


----------



## dslc (Apr 3, 2022)

IIRC I came across this site via references in videos by Jon Levi - as well as searches via DuckDuckGo. I only heard about 'Tartaria' for the first time a few months ago - in a video by Mind Unveiled - so am still quite new to all of this.

For a long time before this I held libertarian leanings (still do) and have always harbored a certain amount of skepticism towards the state, towards orthodox news channels, _etc_.. But I had never imagined the _extent_ to which we might have been fooled or manipulated. The last two years have made me a good deal more skeptical still.


----------



## tardnugget (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey,

Saw some vids from yandex searches, saw this site mentioned. Decided to give a look. Always looking for different perspectives. The more perspectives, the closer you are to the truth. 

Thanks for letting me in to this group.


----------



## beast (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello. I am interested in history and the falsification of history. It's role that it has played in politics and ideological myths which have resulted in ethnic conflicts. I think some of the history in the Balkans are a prime example of falsification of history, especially the whole Kosovo thing.
This is why I wish to open up a thread about Kosovo. I came across this forum when I googled history forums.


----------



## Arual (Apr 7, 2022)

I shall do my best.


----------



## oakbuilder (Apr 8, 2022)

Greetings all. My wife and I are very excited to be a part of this thread. We, like so many others have been on this journey of waking up to the fact that almost everything we have been told from a young age is a lie. I truly believe that truth will set us free.


----------



## xomermaid0x (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi everyone....I stumbled across this forum while researching ancient ruins in New England. I read through a great thread about the history of stone walls and  there are a few more topics that looked interesting. Happy to be here and looking forward to participate in a few of the discussions.


----------



## LucidDreamer71 (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm not sure how I found this site.  I'm pretty sure someone on a "forbidden history" type site put a link to this one.  I want to see what's here and read people's thoughts.  I have a degree in Cultural Anthropology, and only realized in my senior year everything I was being taught was lies.  I am now fully awake, not woke. In other words, I know this is an upside down, whackadoodle world and everything we are told is not true, in order to keep us programmed and controllable. 

I want to know the truth.  I recently became interested in Tartary, and I just want to know the true history of humankind.  I doubt I'll be posting any threads.  I'll just read and research.


----------



## levelup (Apr 10, 2022)

Jag brinner för livets energivibrationer. Både makro och mikro. Har alltid sökt efter vad som påverkar oss både externt och internt, kom i kontakt med länken när jag sökte Wralda på sökmotor swisscow. Hoppas hitta intressanta fakta om jorden och kosmologin och även hur vi människor i forntida civilisationer tog på oss livet

*moderator translation*: I am passionate about the energy vibrations of life. Both macro and micro. Have always been looking for what affects us both externally and internally, came in contact with the link when I searched Wralda on search engine swisscow. Hope to find interesting facts about earth and cosmology and also how we humans in ancient civilizations took on life


----------



## MrLuqz (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi everyone, I found this amazing forum a few months ago when I was researching for the true origins of my country and one thread led me to another and then another and finally I came to find an amazing book called The Pilgrimage from the 16th century and in that book was the very first time I got to know about Tartaria and the Tartarian empire.
From that point on I kept researching and thanks to that I got to meet a lot amazing people that lead me to find this incredible forum!


----------



## toastyz28 (Apr 10, 2022)

hello heard about this site a while back then its name came up again so i figured id check it out im sure some time spend read would be time well spent. thank you to all the people who have brought this information forward foe us all


----------



## wpalex1975 (Apr 10, 2022)

Just a truth seeker researching. I heard this site mentioned on Jon Levi's youtube, and thought i would dive in. I am more a reader than a poster.


----------



## Hutch (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello open minded truth seekers.  The lies of this world rest upon epic deceit, rewrites of truth and clues in plain sight.  I just discovered this forum and am delightfully encouraged to know there is a collaboration and collective coalition of others like myself. I look forward to increasing my discernment through reading the viewpoints of others.  As an aside, my avatar is a still image of a wonder filled shot on May 4th 2018.  High altitude cameras in the Sierra Mts. outside Reno/Tahoe recorded time-lapse of a flyby.  I knew it was happening as my ground observation was unreal.  Fortunately I screen recorded the event.  While most refuse cataclysmic cycles I am not one of them.  I uploaded the screen capture for a few friends with personal thoughts.  The reflection of my thoughts are only my own.  If you are interested the vid is still on vimeo @ vimeo.com/414924717
Best wishes to all of you who read this.


----------



## Columbina (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi everyone. I am a new member who discovered this forum by watching many videos on YouTube related to the World's Fairs. I was fascinated by the information on the architecture related to the fairs and some facts that just never sat right with me. I've been interested in 19th century novels, fashion, and architecture since I was young particularly in the time period having to do with the turn of the last century.

I'm finding many restored "found" films that are popping up on yt to do with this period and I just have more questions. I've been an "alternative researcher" (not going to use the other term, lol ) since the 90s but more along the lines of illicit human programs in society and the activities of the elite. I've studied occult symbolism, art history, film, music, and many other things and now, I end up here!

I'm very glad people are looking into the past. Its wonderful to find a community of people who are really looking into history with an open and questioning mind. I feel like there are many things hidden in this subject that bear challenging and I look forward to doing that with you.


----------



## VapeNShred (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi everyone. I don't have much to say as of yet and am here to learn about the so many things I have not been told the truth about and am looking for answers for many things that do not make sense to me anymore after learning more about them. Things that I would never have even thought to question just a few years ago. It's infuriating to me how deep the lies go and has brought me to a point where I now question everything because I do not believe anything from the main stream anymore and never will again and I prefer to do my own research into the things that interest me and make my own decision as to what I believe in from this flat plain we exist upon. Cheers!


----------



## dervis72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello I am here for learning something new. Greetings from Türkiye all...


----------



## Nataraja (Apr 10, 2022)

hello

I am fascinated by all of this, the erasure of time and what is now unfolding as humanity awakens. This field of study is pretty new to me and I am very happy to have found a forum with emphasis on finding truth.


----------



## Catbert (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello Everyone,
Continuing that endless journey of a 1000+ miles, ever seeking the Truth... I love to consider and cogitate new theories (and proofs!) about that which has been denied us for so long.  This site came highly (happily) recommended by Jon Levy so, I have come to learn.  Thanks to all of you for sharing your efforts!


----------



## debk (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello, I'm new here, after seeing parts 1-3 with Mystery of the World's Fairs I'm mesmerized by the old pic's & videos, and down the rabbit hole I go, the more I learn, the more I see how little I actually know.


----------



## MarceloBellissimo (Apr 11, 2022)

Hey guys,

I've been here before, but i didn't explored enough, now i'm back... i came from the mud-flood comunity (Jon Levi, Stuffed Beagle, Streets of Tartaria, etc), and i want to dig into these topics...

And thats what drove me back here, this place is a huge library, filled with amazing content, and the best "librarians" you could ever ask for!! It's really a resource for knowledge, for those who really want it...

Hope to be of service to this community, i'm still learning, but i'm willing to help in anyway i can!!

Cheers, everybody!


----------



## ConsciousTruth (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello, I found y’all by JonLevi. I began to question buildings architecture and what happened. How did we go from beautiful buildings and homes to what we have now. Vaile Mansion in Independence Missouri is truly what lead me to JonLevi and trying to find the truth.


----------



## ReneD (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I want to thank the participants of the channel and creators. Ever since I was a young lad I had a hard time believing or trusting the status quo. Growing up I’d hear or read things like the Georgia stones and depopulation, I’d read about free masons and their cunning ways/secrets kept from the vulgar. 
I always tend to not like or put my attention to the popular activities like sports. I’ve always felt like there was something more, and always wondered what the elites were hiding. After watching a video on YT about the worlds fairs it started to make more sense to me. Like a puzzle piece. I began to watch Jon Levi and soon realized that the worst part could have already happened; the mud flood, orphan trains, WW1 and WW2. 
I feel much more optimistic about the future. Knowing that there are miracles, a free energy society (past or present), harmony, and vibrations.
I’m on this forum to read, and hopefully contribute one day. In my lifetime I’d like to see this knowledge accepted amongst the masses and used for good.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi everybody, I just realized I never introduced myself even though I've technically had a profile here for a few months.

I'm ProfessorHotStuff, an ex-con who met a very interesting heterodox thinker in prison who introduced me to some of the concepts that led me here. I actually was fairly dismissive of a lot of the things he had said about the ruling elite and ancient religion until I was released from prison (2018) and then 2020 happened, which completely changed my view of the world.

My favorite topics tend to be those special things that are considered solid historical information... that utterly fall apart under scrutiny. If anyone knows of these, please feel free to message me! The type that make you slap your forehead. My personal favorite of these is the story of Helen Keller, who, as a result of her disabilities, was of sub-average intelligence and that her teacher Anne Sullivan was just putting words in her mouth. (These guys are a bit self-amused and aren't for everybody, but the presenter makes many good points: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EdIWfuTKVU_
)

I'm pretty agnostic on flat earth and Tartaria, though I'm very interested in the JQ/Khazarians/secret elites, what they know, how they make decisions, why they do what they do. (I do think that such acts as cannibalism and pedophilia among even disparate, unrelated elite classes can be explained without them being literal aliens/nonhumans. See the Marquis de Sade quoted by Camus on how elites want members to be unable to return to the morality of the masses and go "all in" by doing things that would be considered unforgivable by non-elites. Or see the scene from Training Day where Ethan Hawke has to do drugs with the crooked cops so they know he's "cool"). 

I'm also interested in how people wear the mantles of previous civilizations and over time convince themselves that they are the same group (otherwise known as "we wuzzing") when in reality they are just living on someone else's ruins. I believe the so-called elites are probably of this type, as well as a great many modern races/nations.

Anyway, great website! I love it here.


----------



## DianeCartwright (Apr 11, 2022)

I discovered this site from a youtube channel either Jon Levi or Art of Dino. I am fascinated with what I am learning and hopefully will eventually began some research myself. I appreciate this website as it is an excellent source of information that cannot be found anywhere else and look forward to reading the threads on the forums. I feel like there is so much to learn and so little time to learn it in....so a thank you to all of those here that have dedicated so much time and research for those such as myself that are finding are way here.


----------



## mix2000 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi all
I have been touring the interwebs, silently(somewhat  ), for years.
Don't believe we will ever know the truth, however there is always breadcrumbs and this site seems quite the bakery floor...
Always open to more info, and found it quite by accident.
Hope to be around for some time to come.
bye


----------



## Zico (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi all,

I will keep it brief. I have an insatiable hunger for true knowledge and history. Who are we?Where have we come from and where are we headed? 

As most of you will know, finding people with similar interest in these topics in the physical world is a bit more difficult than it is in the digital world. Alas, I have randomly stumbled upon this page and lurked a little and some of the discussions have intrigued me plenty. I look forward to diving into more of these with you all.

Peace.


----------



## DorKut (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello everyone, I heard for the first time about this forum on Jon Levi's You Tube channel. I am here to learn something new and to validate and improve old knowledge because governments lie about everything.


----------



## Natsri (Apr 12, 2022)

Shalom.
I ran across this place a couple of times and after visiting someone's channel who recommended this site, I decided to go ahead and sign up. I don't buy the "official" narrative and I question everything these days. I'm glad to see this forum. I don't know what I'll be able to contribute yet, but I'm sure I'll find my place here soon.


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi, I am very new to these topics. I recently discovered Tartaria and mudflood through JonLevi's youtube as well as this site. 
I have always been the kind of person who wants to learn as much as possible about topics that interest me. However, I did not realize, until the past year or so, how much I take for granted as "truth." Most of the "information" I have swallowed has never been verified and might as well be fiction or a sloppy story at best. I am trying to be the kind of person who really THINKS and questions things intelligently. I can't wait to learn more! 
What interests me most about stolen history? That's really deep and might take days to fully flesh out ... but the basic idea centers around truth. What is truth? How do we recognize truth? How do we verify truth? How do we test and prove the truth to ourselves and others? How much of our current "reality" is a construct and only exists in our programmed minds? What would life be like if lived in absolute truth?


----------



## MicroNova2024 (Apr 13, 2022)

Want Truth? Look to the skies. Extinction level Impactors? Not so much. Recurring Micronova, more likely. The controllers have known this since the last major (worldwide) reset occurred. We are over due on the next Event and the Corruptors know this. They will ride this knowledge and blame the worsening Earth weather conditions on Co2 and ultimately YOU and ME. They will attempt to Distance us from one another and feed us legal Propaganda and Big Entertainment and the so-called Hopium of the"Vote" in order to distract US from the grim reality of our future. Take a look at the movement of the magnetic poles as of late.  Pole shift, not complete flip is what actually occurs. They shift 90 degrees and then back over time. On the west coast of North America it's enough to create oceanic slosh-back effects as far inland as the Sierra Nevada Mountain range. And why is the Sahara Desert flooding now? The Sun is starting to wake up as per the 11 year Solar cycle and at the same time Earth's Magnetosphere is rapidly weakening. Earth is becoming overcharged. We see lightning discharging from the ground up now more than ever. Co2 is PLANT FOOD. This is THE most important part of your history. And it has been has been Stolen From You. The Truth is still there as it always will be, However, due to censorship, one must work a little harder these days to extract it. The word of the day is Truth. Spread it around!


MaryMary said:


> Hi, I am very new to these topics. I recently discovered Tartaria and mudflood through JonLevi's youtube as well as this site.
> I have always been the kind of person who wants to learn as much as possible about topics that interest me. However, I did not realize, until the past year or so, how much I take for granted as "truth." Most of the "information" I have swallowed has never been verified and might as well be fiction or a sloppy story at best. I am trying to be the kind of person who really THINKS and questions things intelligently. I can't wait to learn more!
> What interests me most about stolen history? That's really deep and might take days to fully flesh out ... but the basic idea centers around truth. What is truth? How do we recognize truth? How do we verify truth? How do we test and prove the truth to ourselves and others? How much of our current "reality" is a construct and only exists in our programmed minds? What would life be like if lived in absolute truth?


Hello MaryMary, When one learns to recognize Evil in all of it's forms, the Truth becomes apparent. What is truth? Damn good question! Pick up a Bible and in the New Testament you will see writing in the side columns. It will be in red or blue letters. They are supposed to be the words Yeshua and should be considered as Truth. Whether or not those words have been corrupted is something you will have to ask Jesus himself. His Living Spirit is located in your Heart. Easy to find if one is truly seeking. Living in Truth describes the 1000 year Millennial Reign of Christ, an Epoch that has come and gone in my opinion. Many of the ancient texts reference the same events as the Bible does. Just continue along the path you are on but make sure to activate your built-in BS sensor. Best of all things to you on your quest!


----------



## TheHangedMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello & thank you. I found  you through Jon levi. I spent a couple  of hours browsing  & was very impressed with the quality of posts. I like to think I'm clued in but am under no illusions as to my ignorance on real history. The F.E. pill is the culmination  of my research to date , a paradigm shifter to be sure. That only took  2 days for me to be convinced,  yet the history field I have been looking  into  for a couple  of years & as yet ( I am as I guess  many are ) am far from clear about things .So to find this site with such high calibre content  is a joy & a surprise t.b.h. . As such , I think  I will be taking more than I give but hope that will change  in due course.I am not on any other forums. I am a decorator by trade & live in the middle  of England, Thanks.


----------



## BleenBlock85 (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi all. I came across this forum through a YT channel. I am thrilled so far. Many topics interest me very much.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 14, 2022)

To all new users (around 200) who came via Jon Levi - welcome!

He had mentioned our forum in his recent video. It's great to see more recommendations of our forum on youtube recently, as the youtube community is usually pretty self-centered, which makes it difficult for viewers to find outside references that aren't simply other youtube videos.


----------



## intothevoid (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi everyone. 

Found the site through Jon Levi I think. 

I live in the UK. Been researching modern cover-ups/conspiracies, etc. since around 2004. I'm newer to the subjects discussed on this forum though.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi SH, 
First off I want to thank you for having this information available to me . I just watched the Stolen History part 3. It popped up on my YouTube page. I have been looking into the great reset and the mud flood lately. . . I first heard about the MudFlood from listening to a favorite podcast to which  Michelle Gibson was a guest on the show.. I was and am fascinated by this hidden history. I completely believe, to my core, that we have been and are continuily being lied to. . I have for the longest time felt out of place and know deep down that I'm missing something.. I think I have finally found my tribe here. I hope to better educate myself about this hidden history that they simple do not teach in schools.. thanks again. Keep keeping on !


----------



## Michaelthearchangel (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm hear to learn as school never could hold my attention and I'm grateful xayseni dodged a bullet via conditioning.  Praise God . Love a peace be amongst you all.
Jon levi also is why i am here.  Thank you


----------



## Helichrysum (Apr 15, 2022)

Greetings,
Thank You very much for allowing me to join this platform and gain access to the research material provided here.


----------



## casenonport (Apr 15, 2022)

Hello, I give thanks for allowing me to join such an intelligent and enlightened community. I simply want to know absolute truth about this place and myself before I depart. I hope to share information I discover along the way as you so have done for me.
The puzzle fits closer together each passing day.


----------



## truthseeker777 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hello!
I'm happy to be a part of this community now, thanks. My journey started somewhere around beginning of plandemic, since that and because of that I got into different rabbit holes, which mudflood is obviously the main and most interesting.


----------



## jplnyc (Apr 15, 2022)

Jon Levi spoke about this site, so I'm checking it out to see if its a real place where people can speak without censorship.


----------



## Extralien (Apr 15, 2022)

Evening all,

New member here. Joined a few days ago and this is my first chance to post anything. 
I'm one of those types that questions everything and the paths I've walked are not often trodden by others.
This has lead me down some very unusual roads and I reached a major location in 2012.

Dec 21st 2012 was a massive turning point for me and it has been the driving force ever since.
So, I've come here to show you exactly what came my way on that date and I'm sure it will not dissapoint.
My avatar is a taster of what's coming (just as soon as I get the time to create a thread for it)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Willie54 (Apr 16, 2022)

I have always had a passion for history, but it was not until the last 10 years or so when researching for a historical novel on ancient Ireland I was writing that I began to realise so much of our history is made up or hidden.
I’m interested in Atlantis, Tartaria, historic resets. I live in Ireland. There’s plenty of hidden or fake history here.
 I heard of this site just now from Jon Levi’s YouTube channel.


----------



## Tormentor (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello everyone, i am a dutch guy who is primarily on Telegram. I have this hobby to put dutch subtitles under movies and documentaries.
I also alter some videos who have english texts in it to use the same images when possible with dutch texts. I share these documentairies
on my Telegram channel for those who are interested in what really is happening in this world.

If anyone of you guys can provide me with english subs or german subs, it's much appreciated. since there is alot people need to see, and understand that nothing is what it seems.


----------



## BigD (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi folks! I´m a dutch guy and very interrested in history


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 16, 2022)

I am a truth seeker. I found you through a video on Telegram “Stolen History|Lifting the Veil of Deception”.  I discovered you through the credits and followed to the website. Here I am searching for more truth and answers to questions that have riddled me all of my life.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 17, 2022)

II 


hereticalgeo said:


> Hi, I was previously a reader of the old forum, but I don't really recall how I found it, though most likely via an internet search on a specific geological anachronism. I've studied geology from the age 13 to the present, (some 60 years) submajoring in both soft-rock and hard-rock areas of geology. During 1987 I commissioned an aboriginal heritage survey for a mining project in the NE Kimberley region of Western Australia which led to the discovery of highly anachronistic aboriginal narratives describing geological events that, in terms of the standard model, were impossible. Events such as a diamond pipe eruption 1,200 million years ago that the tribal people described as a Nile River perch (or barramundi in Australia) jumping into the ground at a location that was interpreted geophysically as a buried diamond pipe, and which seemed to be the source of diamonds downsteam in the Ord River at the town of Kununnurra. Most mysterious. Was it oral history and hence of limited chronological provenance, or were the tribal people tapping into some Jungian collective memory? This led to the recollection of a well read, falling apart Penguin paperback titled Earth in Upheaval by Immanual Velikovsky I had in my library, but which I occasionally read once a year, with some bemusement. I did not know, at the time, who Velikovsky was, apart from being the author of an "interesting" book. I ended up acquiring most of his books, and became interested in historical revision and related topics.
> 
> It wasn't until 10 years later that I discovered that diamond pipes are formed initially at the Earth's surface to then drill into the Earth's crust via a vortex mechanism, tapping into diamonds at depth. The Velikovsky connection then led to plasma physics theory and and the rejection of the uniformist standard geological model or world view. The final break from dogma occurred with the discovery of the various mud-flood data described in this forum. Australian aboriginals collectively recall a recent time in which the Rainbow serpents sculptured the Australian land surface or topography, which I tentatively date to the Little Ice Age or the Maunder Minimum. This seems to fit the mud-flood phenomena, and the large number of worm infested cans of recent history.
> 
> I am also chief editor of the New Concepts in Global Tectonics Journal. I have an interest in psi phenomena as a potential source of collective memory that seems to occasionally pop into our world view or culture. I am in the same intellectual space as Russel Targ, Hal Puthof with the remote viewing aspect of psi phenomena. My experiences as a field geologist resulted in the observation of many anachronistic geological facts that my peers are simply unable to explain using the standard dogma.


I would be very interested if you were to do a thread on your findings/ thoughts wrt  aboriginal mythology and geology in Australia.
We have similar interests I see from other parts of your post.
Welcome to SH.
It


Willie54 said:


> I have always had a passion for history, but it was not until the last 10 years or so when researching for a historical novel on ancient Ireland I was writing that I began to realise so much of our history is made up or hidden.
> I’m interested in Atlantis, Tartaria, historic resets. I live in Ireland. There’s plenty of hidden or fake history here.
> I heard of this site just now from Jon Levi’s YouTube channel.


 It would be fantastic were you to share anything new and alternative you have come across in your research on ancient Ireland.
Welcome to sh.


----------



## jvkf (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello folks, Born in the US of greek heritage and live close to Death Valley, where the stars really shine. Found this site reading through Ewar's you tube posts. Interested in history and finding truth.


----------



## GayR (Apr 17, 2022)

Jon Levi discussed this site on one of his YT vids. Very difficult to research and get the truths. Just searching for truths. Quit watching TV and the News 5 to 8 years ago.


----------



## Mungo (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello, new member, interesting site.


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello, I'm Jason, a young 17 year old from the UK who aspires to study Anthropology and Archaeology to then write a legacy to live on as more than simple theory, but true understanding and resonance through a series of books and constant study. Always have been fascinated by Ancient Rome, yet the foundations of early civilization are baseless and require more than simple correlation, interpretation, and inadequate analysis, but requires an uncensored truth, however difficult it may be because of the shroud of interpretation that our history is. Well, it's more than that, yet it sums up the important factor on why truth is so incredibly hard to find.

Love to see a community of intelligent and, more importantly, open minded and inquisitive nature. Already more than a wealth of knowledge,


----------



## AntiSoof (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello. My 'name' is AntiSoof. I am Dutch and my English is a bit poor. Because I am very interested in the past and because the world and everything in it fascinates me, I hope to learn and contribute here. My main subject is spiritual insight and morality versus technology, especially from a scientific but certainly also from a human perspective.


----------



## dangermouse45 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi everyone i am a complete newcomer just a regular person always interested in historical events and slightly baffled how recent history seems to make little sense.Hope to find some answers here


----------



## SINKAI (Apr 18, 2022)

Greetings


----------



## Blitzur (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi, i am 27 years old and started to dig outside the box at 2013 (18y old), when I was bored while waiting for university to start. I just wanted to know what really happened at 9/11 and the moon landings, which were the only topics I knew because there were reports in mainstream tv. But those reports always were shallow and ended weird. In general I always had this weird feeling of not fitting in this world and that everything seems so stupid and not well thought. Once you understand 9/11 i found everything about the NWO and the show went on. But it's really weird that i found this topic so late!!! I know i watched a video a few years ago explaining the i/j was at some point used as a 1 probably faking like 1000 years of history but I never found it again. A german youtuber explained something about the Great World exhibitions and what nice architecture there was just to be burned down and so on. I watched it and I am just blown away. In my whole life i have never seen or heard something like that, that resonated so much with my heart. And i already thought i "know all the stuff" we are lied about. But i mean EVERYTHING is fake. It's so crazy I almost can't believe.

I am know really curious of what truly happend and when and why and how we can stop or prepare for what is coming.
I am really interested in being able to make my own power, food and water, being able to life my live and not be dependant on anyone or anything (except nature haha).


----------



## semikoma (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks for letting me in. I follow Jon Levi with great entusiasm and he spoke about this place so I just had to become a member. I'm a bit of an outsider, an artist and an off-the-grid-entusiast so not believing the official narrative comes easy to me.


----------



## jcw828 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello folks, I saw a couple videos about the old world (world fairs, etc), and I'm interested in learning more, thanks!


----------



## WayneMiller (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi guys,
I am and have been a UFO photographer for many years,
My mission is about exposing the hidden.
Our skies are riddled with objects that I call My Micro Machines. They seem to be carrying out tasks and duties that most are not aware of. Like soldiers they act as the eyes and ears of the planet. Their mission is unclear, one thing is for certain, they are watching. They use the laws of Gaia in ways man can only dream of. 
 Who are they reporting to? Who or what has the capability to create and organize such an enormous network of beyond state of the art technology. Ancient machines from the past who's capabilities seem right at home millions of years in the future. 
 Are these Micro Machines the product of some form of Artificial Intelligence?

That is what I aim to find out.

  I come to Stolen History because I am also interested in other topics from the past that might lead up to what I am photographing,
and who might have created them.
  I have a couple of Facebook pages where I have been posting my pictures for years. 
I don't claim to know anything about these objects for certain, but they do seem to follow protocols, and I know they are very aware
of me when I am photographing them, some seem to show off a little. They are very fast and not usually noticed, but my camera is very fast also so I can stop their action.

If I can figure out how to change my thumb nail I will do that.


----------



## DonnaC (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi, all-

My cousin began redpilling me about 2 years ago, during the BLM, etc “riots”. I was devastated that people could treat their fellow man so badly- I knew _something_ was wrong but not how wrong. Or it’s origin.

I found out about this site thru Telegram- the possibilities & questions brought up are so interesting; that so many of us could be so deceived is appalling. I share with those who are open to it and look forward to learning more. 

Thanks to all who do this excavating!


----------



## GretalRN (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello. I am new here. I stumbled upon the video Lifting the Veil of Deception on a Telegram thread I’m on then watched the following 2 parts and wanted to see more. I’m always on a quest for knowledge, particularly related to obscure history and just what the heck is going on in the world right now. I don’t understand a lot of things and I want to. My mother exposed me to metaphysics, Edgar Cayce, mysticism, existentialism, the supernatural, etc so I’m also fascinated by those things. I’m hoping to learn from all of you.


----------



## Doranamo (Apr 20, 2022)

I discovered this site the other day while researching Tartaria and old-world tech. My interest in History and Science has led me to realize that most of what we are taught is heavily abridged, if not an outright lie, and I began to realize that there is obviously something wrong with the mainstream narrative. I'm excited that there are like-minded people like me out there that do serious research and aren't afraid to question everything.
I will most likely be a lurker until I have something to add, that I feel is not just adding noise.
Cheers!


----------



## Nevele (Apr 21, 2022)

Hellooooo??!!  Knock knock!! I'm glad to find a place with folks who have the "special sight" in order to discuss the mysteries of our past. I'm driving my friends and family bonkers with my World "Fair" deep dives.  

I feel strongly that must accurately see and understand our past- dispel (de-spell) the lies so that we can heal and move forward. I think there is an "homage" component too. Giving our respect to creativity and beauty lost. And not just ANY "creativity"- but rather a display that tells me that God him(her)self can be found in our humanity.


----------



## Tknisley (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello fellow earthlings.
 I am new to this site, I have seen it mentioned a time or two in other platforms for different thinkers and learners. I am always interested in hearing other people's thoughts and opinions on all things. I believe a general understanding of everyones mind and different thought processes looked at as a whole can be very enlightening. 
I just want to know everything about everything.To me knowing that what I do know is known and being more known to what I'm unknowingly not knowing is the way to live life happily.


----------



## CatELyst (Apr 21, 2022)

Greetings all.  I will lurk for a bit, reading as much as I can.  I will say that I am pleased to have found this community after watching an episode of Stolen Freedom regarding the World's Fairs.  It confirmed many of my suspicions, and I had a good cry especially regarding the orphans.  I saw this happening in Romania on a much smaller scale in 1999.  It didn't make sense....until now.  My heritage is Native American and we have stories passed down through the generations that didn't make much sense to me either...until now.  And being a logic-brained individual, the history we are taught in schools also did not make sense...until now.  Thank you for giving me the missing pieces.  I look forward to learning more.


Nevele said:


> Hellooooo??!!  Knock knock!! I'm glad to find a place with folks who have the "special sight" in order to discuss the mysteries of our past. I'm driving my friends and family bonkers with my World "Fair" deep dives.
> 
> I feel strongly that must accurately see and understand our past- dispel (de-spell) the lies so that we can heal and move forward. I think there is an "homage" component too. Giving our respect to creativity and beauty lost. And not just ANY "creativity"- but rather a display that tells me that God him(her)self can be found in our humanity.



I saw that video on the World's Fairs just last night.  And I also saw the multiple architectural references to God, His Divinity and a united people that honored Him.


----------



## Isthmus (Apr 22, 2022)

Hello,
New guy, discovered the site when searching for more info on Fomenko’s New Chronology. I love new perspectives.


----------



## Meropee999 (Apr 22, 2022)

HI new to stolenhistory, just stumbled across it doing some random research on Atlantis--sons of Belial.  Been a truth seeker for 30+ years--the hidden history of humanity--on a quest to understand that which resides behind the "matrix"--looking forward to exploring the topics on this site.  Thank you all--God Bless & Namaste


----------



## BrahmaLlama (Apr 24, 2022)

New member here, no idea how I found this group, I was not looking for an awakening yet here I am. Now that I'm awake I want to see how far the rabbit hole goes. Look forward to exploring this group


----------



## benj (Apr 24, 2022)

stumbled into mud flood videos a few years ago, there wasn't much material, exhausted most of it and left it go. stumbled into it again, this time with a greater focus on tartaria and all i can say is wow. never been to the old forums. by far the most interesting aspect of this to me is the seemingly systematic erasure of what seems like the greatest empire in the history of the world. how is that possible?


----------



## DarkeningHours (Apr 24, 2022)

Hello, I found this place randomly from another website link. Seems very interesting and I want to read more so I registered. Hope to see you around.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 24, 2022)

CatELyst said:


> Greetings all.  I will lurk for a bit, reading as much as I can.  I will say that I am pleased to have found this community after watching an episode of Stolen Freedom regarding the World's Fairs.  It confirmed many of my suspicions, and I had a good cry especially regarding the orphans.  I saw this happening in Romania on a much smaller scale in 1999.  It didn't make sense....until now.  My heritage is Native American and we have stories passed down through the generations that didn't make much sense to me either...until now.  And being a logic-brained individual, the history we are taught in schools also did not make sense...until now.  Thank you for giving me the missing pieces.  I look forward to learning more.
> 
> 
> I saw that video on the World's Fairs just last night.  And I also saw the multiple architectural references to God, His Divinity and a united people that honored Him.


Welcome!! Please - Please feel free to open a topic and share some (or ALL!) of the stories that were passed down to you. We would love to hear them! What video on the Fairs did you see and where did you see it?


----------



## CatELyst (Apr 24, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Welcome!! Please - Please feel free to open a topic and share some (or ALL!) of the stories that were passed down to you. We would love to hear them! What video on the Fairs did you see and where did you see it?


I stumbled on Part 3 of Stolen History, had to watch the rest....and my mind is blown!!  I know things from other aspects of historical and genealogical research that NOW make sense, as well as data we gathered while I was part of a spiritual mappers group....it ALL ties together with this theory of "Reset" instead of the narrative history we are taught.  Did anyone else get really pissed that they were lied to in school about our history?


Meropee999 said:


> HI new to stolenhistory, just stumbled across it doing some random research on Atlantis--sons of Belial.  Been a truth seeker for 30+ years--the hidden history of humanity--on a quest to understand that which resides behind the "matrix"--looking forward to exploring the topics on this site.  Thank you all--God Bless & Namaste


Sounds like we are being drawn together here.  I've also been researching over 30 years.  Matrix was an eye opening for me too!  Welcome!
Oh, and I quickly wanted to add that I feel like a kid in a candy store here!!   My goodness, all of this data!!  I've been a data junkie for three decades now!  Thank you for giving me a resource like this!


----------



## coolhand666 (Apr 26, 2022)

I simply seek the truth. I'm tired of being lied to. it seems everything is a lie. at first I was depressed, now, I'm angry. angry at the ones that have stolen our true history and have enriched themselvs off the blood and sweat of the common people. I have never seen the old web page. I started out researching Egypt and the pyramids. from there I discovered Jon Levi, and the rabbit hole opened up. I could give you a list of you tubers a mile long. lets just say I follow the usual suspects in the community . don't let my screen name frighten you, its one ive used forever. I'm not a satanist or evil. its just something that is an attention getter. no one forgets my screen name.....I thank you all who have put in the time and effort to make this history come to life, I only hope I can contribute to the cause. thank you for letting me be part of the epic undertaking of exposing our true history.....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2022)

Greetings to all,

Thank you for accepting me.
Found this forum trough a link provided by SH on YT.
Since being a young boy I am always interested by old buildings and the history of it and the surrounding area.
When on holidays my family always knew where to find me. 
Near ruins ,beautiful buildings, in the museum or in the hills and mountains trying to discover more ruins , bunkers artefacts and of course gems & fossils.
 Lately I am digging into the stolen history and it's given false narrative.
After watching YT videos for half a year and looking up the subjects given it became time to join.
Not finished the research on some subjects and of course will check if there already is information about it in this forums.
If so I see what I can add if not I will start new threads.

Always eager to learn.

Tabasco


----------



## zuluXtreme (Apr 27, 2022)

....so glad I found you


----------



## Albone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello everybody! Very excited too have found you all! I am unfamiliar with forums and will most likely just be lurking here!


----------



## GrantWarren (Apr 28, 2022)

New member here by way of Jon Levi YT vid. I have always had a strong interest in history, and as I grow wiser and as others share what they've discovered.....well frankly its like rediscovering my favorite subject. I hope to do a little boots on the ground research myself in and around where I am, that is if my region hasn't already been covered. If so perhaps I can add some to what existing research there might be. Ill be searching and likely lurking here on the forum until then. Thanks for permitting me to join this important repository of knowledge.


----------



## igoren20015 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi everybody! 
I watched the History of Pi channel on YouTube, I heard about your site there.


----------



## MrSheen (Apr 28, 2022)

I was a scientist, I have been searching for the truth since 2000.
Fascinated by energy generation and fringe sciences.
Space doesn’t make sense and there’s a lot of equestrian about most other things.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi everyone. Checking things out, out of curiosity. So many engineering questions to be answered.


----------



## CalhounCanadaPatriot (May 1, 2022)

Saw your site featured at XANDREWX


----------



## Cwulffs (May 1, 2022)

Hello all! New to this site. I saw a link on Gab that brought me to this site. I am generally an in the background type of person,but,may on occasion have questions. I am a student of history, and, have become more interested, as of late, in how history is being altered, usually, without our knowledge.


----------



## SuRGe (May 2, 2022)

35 years old, obsessed with seeking truth for 13+ years now. An Aspie, although feel as though most "psychological diagnosis" are really just medicalizing personality types.

I spend hours every week looking at old maps, download books from 100+ years ago regularly, and was the black sheep of my family until COVID which was an eye opener for my family who finally saw a lot of my theories and beliefs prove themselves to be true right before their eyes which allowed for a renewal of our family's relationship and a stronger and closer immediate family that ever before.


----------



## aliaswhatever (May 2, 2022)

Hello to you all
I'm a total newbie to stolen history 
I came across you through a follower on Twitter who has a deep interest as do i in Tartaria & all its offshoots
I'm from the N.W.of England heartland of the Industrial revolution? 
I'm passionate to understand our true past not some cobbled together story from our systems orchestrators
I look forward to finding out what's lurking in the dark recesses of the minds gathered herein solely with regards to the past that is & though i may just lurk to begin i look forward to interacting & learning from you all.. In my mind resides a reserved blank slate on which i'm sure you'll all leave a mark.. Thank you in advance 
Blessings incoming   one & all


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 2, 2022)

SuRGe said:


> 35 years old, obsessed with seeking truth for 13+ years now. An Aspie, although feel as though most "psychological diagnosis" are really just medicalizing personality types.


Welcome!


SuRGe said:


> I spend hours every week looking at old maps, download books from 100+ years ago regularly, and was the black sheep of my family until COVID which was an eye opener for my family who finally saw a lot of my theories and beliefs prove themselves to be true right before their eyes which allowed for a renewal of our family's relationship and a stronger and closer immediate family that ever before.


I really wish that had happened to me, lol. Most of my family now think that I'm nuts.


----------



## SIELS (May 2, 2022)

Hello. I came from the videos lifting the veil of deception. was told about LHFE stuff by my friend, then just stumbled upon this stuff. Blew my mind. I am interested in the technology and doing what we can to make a better world and revive what dreams of the old world we have in the best form of constructive benefit for all that we can.  I do think prior advanced beings went interdimensional


----------



## tdokta (May 2, 2022)

hi everyone, i've just rejoined, was on the old site a couple of years back. i mostly just read info and look for missing pieces to the puzzle that is playing out in my mind. thanks to the researchers who find and share such valuable information to us all.


----------



## Nevermore (May 2, 2022)

Greetings everyone. A few years ago I found this site and actually thought I joined. Looked everywhere for a record in my computer but couldn't find one. Anyways, my journey started around 20 years ago with removing myself from the established evangelical church. My curiosity with church history,, the hypnotic "do not question" our doctrine, led this rebel to leave, and I guess pursue a search for that which makes me a heretic, whether in the eyes of the average church-goer, theologian, approved historian or pretty much anything government controlled. I used to be more involved with other forums in the past, so for the most part I'm more of a reader than writer. I've enjoyed coming here for the many different ideas and possibilities of our past history.


----------



## nepherthea (May 2, 2022)

Hello group!
I realize I haven't introduced myself yet, so here I go:
I live in Argentina, can write and speak fluent spanish and english; became very interested in your forums on the old page, so I became a member in this one. Haven't posted anything yet, but enjoy inmensaly what you people write and discover every day. I am mostly interested in famous people of the past and trying to know if what they say about them is true or not...
Also, I published a book on Romanov's living in my country. I can share about this if someone is interested...
Cheers, everyone!
Happy to be here.


----------



## satura (May 2, 2022)

Hello everyone. I'm simple man from small country. I was always suspicious about common sense, culture and history as it is retranslated from educational farms. Tomorrow I can be dead because of war. But today I want to learn more about the world we live in. This forum is the best place to do it.


----------



## hiddenexplorer (May 3, 2022)

Hello all. This topic and others similar to it has always been interesting to me. I hope to find more hidden things to learn about in history. Will be mostly a lurker but maybe will share some cool info in the future.  Have a good day.


----------



## Safari77 (May 4, 2022)

Hello. I stumbled upon this forum while searching for information on Tartaria. I am also fascinated with star forts, exhibitions , mud floods. This forum seems to cover all of my subjects of interest.  I live in Albuquerque NM. I hope to gain more knowledge in any a subject here as well as contribute all I am able to in this community . Safari77


----------



## Sittight (May 5, 2022)

Hello, I think I saw a thread in a youtube video and then googled the forum and have been reading it on and of for a while, my main interest is history or rather what is lost to changing perception in succeeding peoples. I've done some translation work from Portuguese related to unearthing old structures which I will post in related thread or open my own after it gets bulkier.


----------



## Oracle (May 6, 2022)

WayneMiller said:


> If I can figure out how to change my thumb nail I will do that


Hi Wayne, did you mean your avatar?
Go to your profile and you will see in the top left hand corner the avatar box which is currently a blue square with a W in yours. Click on it where it says edit, and you will be taken to a page where you can upload an avatar image of your choice.
Welcome to SH.

@Sittight said:


> I've done some translation work from Portuguese related to unearthing old structures which I will post in related thread or open my own after it gets bulkier.


That's great. Look forward to seeing what you have found with regard to ancient civilizations.
Welcome.


----------



## TheSpectacleIsYou (May 6, 2022)

Watched some things about Tartaria and found this forum. I don't know what to think about it all, but it is really interesting.


----------



## Tjstennett (May 7, 2022)

Hello everyone, I’m absolutely new here but not to many of the topics discussed here. It was my persistent searching and researching that led me here. I look forward to the content and conversations to come. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and time with me.


----------



## enigma (May 7, 2022)

Heloou


----------



## isaaccbishop (May 10, 2022)

Hi all new to the forums. I

My own digging into history has led me to believe the winner writes the history, we generally get the history that benefits those in power rather than a true account.


----------



## InchoateTulpa (May 10, 2022)

Hi all,

Been lurking here for awhile and finally decided to create an account.  Although I was aware, in a vague, inchoate way (ergo my username), that the world was mostly bullshit, this place has really opened my eyes to the many and varied layers of deception we are subjected to in this realm.  

I think "reality" is a never ending stage play, produced by very old ruling bloodlines that are parasitical in nature and may or may not be human.  We are mired in a beast system that manages and manipulates us from birth.  A system that decieves us into believing we're free thereby making us the best kind of slave.  

As a believer in reincarnation, my primary interest is knowing how to extract myself from this horrible system.  If there are levels of existence, I'd prefer to move to a higher one.  

Maybe I should be meditating in a cave somewhere, lol.


----------



## Shiskibob (May 11, 2022)

Hey All, 

Found the site from a YouTube link.

My interest was peaked as this false narrative doesn’t fit with buildings in Victoria, BComehow through that gold rush these buildings were constructed; legislature building, empress hotel, St Andrew and Christ Church cathedrals, Craigdarroch and Hatley castles. 

I now live in Dawson, YT. Which also due to a gold rush was at one point Canada’s 2nd biggest city. How come one small gold rush spawned Victoria’s amazing buildings, and one of the biggest gold rushes didn’t spawn a single worthy building. Everything 100 years old here is leaning and almost falling over.


----------



## healthquest (May 11, 2022)

Hi I have been interested in our stolen history for about a year....there is so much to know and so much we don't know but hopefully the pieces of the jigsaw will all fit together eventually.


----------



## Harrysteedparry (May 11, 2022)

Hey nice to meet you all and thankyou for letting me join. I found this website via a video from Lost history of a flat earth series on Rumble titled LHFE if you're interested it's very enlightening. I've set out for years to find the ultimate truths to life and its been a long old journey. Ive been labeled the Conspiracy Cracker for some time, but I couldn't be happier with it aha. Conspiracies seems closer to the truth and the so called truth closer to conspiracy anyway . Anyway it's a pleasure to be on this site with you all with the goal of enlightenment and truth and thankyou for all the help I've received so far in my journey and a beautiful journey to you all. Much love


----------



## kvltovborg (May 11, 2022)

Good Afternoon!
As far back as I can remember from my childhood, something inside myself screamed that the world was not only a really strange place but that things 100% were not how they were perceived to be. 
As for this website, I have been aware of its existence for some time. One particular Utuber, whom I have serious respect, recommended to give it a serious look during one of his most recent uploads. And here we are!
I have wanted for some time to share ideals and assumptions about the 'true' course of history and hope this is the place to do so.


----------



## selva (May 12, 2022)

I have an insatiable hunger for what has been hidden.  Thank you so much for all the work you do to take the blindfolds placed by the educational system most of us had to go though.


----------



## GernB (May 13, 2022)

Hello, saw some videos on YouTube that were interesting and here I am.


----------



## worldchanging (May 13, 2022)

Cheers! Grateful to find this resource only recently. There are so many delightful pathways, but my focus is on temples and world's fairs in America. I've built a research sequence for each site that reinterprets the "construction" of these buildings against the cultural backdrop. Population, economics, infrastructure, nearby quarries, etc. Professionally, I am a RuralScout, which means I investigate vacant land to find hidden assets. Those of you familiar with LIDAR can understand how that work let me to mud floods. I also co-own a film studio that I hope to leverage for these subjects. I welcome contact from anyone focused on similar.


----------



## bocasdel (May 14, 2022)

Greetings everyone... I am here from the original stolenhistory site but did not initially migrate over due to being frustrated when that site was taken down. I just listened to @trismegistus on THC and decided to give it a go. I really like the setup, improvements and thoughtfulness that has been put into this site.

I look forward to continuing my learning!


----------



## Scodbro (May 14, 2022)

Higherside chat!


----------



## Makingentry (May 14, 2022)

I recently listened to the Higher Side Chat interview. I was glad to hear you guys had been able to capture most of the info from the previous website. I used to check out the old website and was bummed when it vanished. I had no idea until I listened to the interview that the work had been continued. Honestly, I had forgotten about the old site after it vanished. It made my day to hear this site existed to carry the torch. I’m excited to dig through as much material as possible. Thank you guys for putting as much effort as you have for making this information available. 
Regards,
Makingentry


----------



## benj (May 14, 2022)

posting this here because i don't know where else to post.. i've been delving a lot into this and it's been having an extremely profound (but positive) effect on my mental state. i'm finding myself confronting my childhood trauma in ways that i never did before and overall this entire thing has shifted my worldview so dramatically that i can never go back to the way i used to be. it feels as if a weight has been lifted off of my shoulders, and i'm no longer afraid. my eyes are open to see what has been left for us to see. thank you all so much for everything you've done here


----------



## PinkSky (May 14, 2022)

Hey sh people,new to forums in general,internet shy,got turned on a few years back with mud floods,world fairs,starforts,tartar and the like.only catch a bit here and there through podcasts interviews.how i found this place.thanks to you daring folks,cant wait to check this place out.


----------



## TheWayEverlasting (May 14, 2022)

I'm new here. Stumbled upon info about the world's fairs that confused me, so I started digging and oh my. I have a lot to catch up on but I'm thankful I found y'all.

Outside of the world's fairs, it the inconsistencies in the first photographs that I find interesting. The empty streets, massive cities appearing overnight... All of it.


----------



## cwiz (May 14, 2022)

Sup peoples
i'm just some dude fascinated by mysticism, conspiracy and alt. history.  i just discovered yall through "the higherside chats" podcast.
I accept that i will never have all the answers, but i'll still try to get as close as i can.


----------



## OlgaPlaysPoker (May 14, 2022)

Came here via the interview on HigherSide Chats - looks interesting.


----------



## RomsteakPharaon (May 14, 2022)

Hello guys, new member, I stumbled upon JonLevi's videos on YT and now history is false !


----------



## sutnopg (May 14, 2022)

Hello, 
Found this place through The Higherside Chats. 
Looks like a place for me. Thanks for all the work!


----------



## Aure0Sky (May 15, 2022)

Hello friends,

It's been years since I have joined or been active on a forum, even my own. I spent from 2011 until the end of 2013 moderating a large "conspiracy truth" forum. During that time I became aware of the control mechanisms the owner utilized, certain subjects were forbidden and lots of psychological ops were used on the members.

Finding myself here is a surprise. I finished listening to Alex/ Trismegistus interview on THC and was duly impressed by his knowledge and articulate explanation of the research needed to find the lost keys to our stolen history. I've been intrigued for years and follow other video channels and websites however with the onset of the scamdemic / reset war on humanity, the noise ratio increased to a level that had me falling back into my own inner muse.

Only recently have I returned to doing interviews and writing on our website; Earth Empaths.

Stolenhistory.net and this forum are a most valuable resource for those who are willing to explore all perspectives outside the control grid. I am very happy to be here.

Christine


----------



## Metatron (May 16, 2022)

I heard about stolenhistory.net on the higherside chats interview and decided to check out the forum. Glad I did.  There is a lot of great info here and I have a lot of reading to catch up on.  

Thanks to everyone for all of your research and contributions to the site.

Cheers


----------



## Dymon (May 16, 2022)

I am very interested in your forum.I am interested in the topic,I am interested in the concept and form of presentation


----------



## JamesWest (May 16, 2022)

hi,
I'm a frech guy, so my english might not be perfect. I discovered Stolen History on Youtube, and I was disapointed to see that the YT channel was closed. I greatly appreciate your work and videos. Especially the legend of Midgard who unlocked memories within my consciouness. I remember those times, like any other memories.

That is why I am here now.
Have a great day


----------



## LillyMa777 (May 16, 2022)

Hello,

I'm new , my name is Michelle, I'm a seeker of Truth, knowledge and understanding.


----------



## Haloblue (May 16, 2022)

Hello. Haloblue here. Found the board through The Higherside Chats.


----------



## alwayslearning (May 16, 2022)

I'm a lurker from an old forum, came back here once I had sometime to myself and largely after some major upheavals happened in my life. And wanted to learn more about what was kept from us.


----------



## virgilash (May 17, 2022)

hi everybody, I found this site accidentally, while searching "google alternatives" (on search.brave.com) I landed this thread: alternative-search-engines-video-sites-to-google-youtube[dot]3771 which is in itself a treasure trove of information. A few days after that I started looking around the site and it's just awesome, I didn't know something like stolenhistory exists. I am fascinated by the remote history of humans and there is definitely a lot of stuff hidden from us.


----------



## Postretro (May 17, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I learned of this site from the recent episode of The Higherside chats.
I’ve been investigating alternative ideas for years and the topics on this site are of great interest to me. 
You probably will not see much from me as I am here to educate myself on the topics and community before contributing, but please know that I’m excited to be here and I look forward to diving into the great research and conversations.


----------



## Thax (May 17, 2022)

Old member here. Been readiing for months, but would like to contribute.


----------



## danni (May 17, 2022)

Hello and Blessings to all! I am an eternal student, and I am here to gather and share knowledge, I've heard rumblings of "hidden and forbidden" knowledge being released and shared to which I say YES please, unfetter these prisoners of truth and quench my thirst for learning the secrets "they" deemed too dangerous for us to know.  "They" are being served their notice and their powers receding.  For this I am so grateful, and the more we know and share collectively, the speedier their retreat.


----------



## chrism (May 18, 2022)

HI All. Just joined and looking forward to learning more information. My specialty is Democracy, Natural and Common Law where i hold some occulted knowledge and can show how "they' hijacked our Democracy etc. I am well read on Tartaria but there is always more knowledge to be found. I came across this site from Jon Levi who has a great You Tube channel.


----------



## ziggy (May 18, 2022)

Yo what UP guys.

Always been a fan of history. Truth seeker. Cosmic wanderer. 

Noticed things like windows in the floor as a child and not quite digging the answers I was getting. The mainstream narrative on the building of structures like the pyramids not quite gelling.

Accidentally came across the idea of the mudflood a few years back now - the notions of added chronology and alt history... And kinda took a nose dive in the rabbit hole from there. Which began to point towards some answers to the things that never made sense before. Came across this site during my nose  dive and after some time thought why not register. 

Peace and lush vibes


----------



## Shadow11 (May 18, 2022)

Hi everyone! Just journeying down the rabbit hole. I found this forum because of a suggestion to watch someone through which I found a channel that posted those videos and 3 chapters to videos from "stolen history" so I searched and found this forum.


----------



## hermit (May 18, 2022)

Hi everyone. I have found this website through suggestions by youtube when I watch channels of mud floods, world expo, orphans trains, Tartaria… Very interesting topic.


----------



## Thewayitis89 (May 19, 2022)

New here! Love finding other sources of information from other than societal applications.looking forward to finding new discoveries


----------



## edyta (May 19, 2022)

hello everyone! like many of the most recent posts, higherside also brought me here. this forum looks insane - in the best way. looking forward to diving in and sending many thanks for all this amazing, hard work.


----------



## Baffies (May 19, 2022)

Hi folks.  Came here from an episode on the Higherside Chats.
Looking forward to jumping into a huge rabbit hole and expanding my education.
Thank you for being here.

B


----------



## ARW59 (May 19, 2022)

Greetings, I heard about StolenHistories from an interview of Alex Trismegistus by Greg Carlwood on The Higherside Chats. I am certainly a critical thinker based on life experience, all 62yrs of it. Eager to look for the true stories not the lies that are being fed to the masses.
Glad to be here.
ARW59


----------



## jerry28081 (May 19, 2022)

I found this site through the podcast Higherside Chats.  My gut feeling for a long time has been that we have been lied to about history. As I have time I try to dig a little deeper is finding the truth.


----------



## Neverendingthoughts (May 19, 2022)

Hello -  I have been trolling this website for a while and enjoy everyone’s thoughts on history. Thank you.


----------



## UriLloyd (May 19, 2022)

Ahoy,

I first came across this site when looking for more information on the World Fairs. Finally decided to make an account so I can save threads and eventually contribute.

lately I find myself revisiting inner earth and reading as much as I can about people’s supposed experiences.


----------



## clockwiseq (May 19, 2022)

Hello everyone.  I found this site thanks to the Higherside Chats podcast that featured Alex Trismegistus and he referenced the site and the goal of accumulating as much information for the library as possible.  This is a fantastic idea and I would love to contribute if possible.


----------



## Marga (May 19, 2022)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and came across it quite by chance. I follow Ewaranon and when one of the members of his chat mentioned the Acast app and an interview with Alex Trismegistus I had to listen and find out more. So, here I am. I am very aware of all the lies we have been submitted to from birth. In Spain where I live and work things are very messy and all I want is a little light in all this darkness. I too am a seeker of truth and so happy to be here.


----------



## SandyShooter (May 19, 2022)

Hello everyone. I am here after listening on the Higherside Chats. I have become increasingly exposed to this area of information and am eager to dig in to the forums here as it just gets more and more fascinating as I go. I have been watching the Ewaranon videos for the last few weeks as well.


----------



## TAMahoney (May 20, 2022)

Hello and thank you for this glorious spooky rabbit hole. My user name is a reference to the Bowery Boys Terrence Aloysius Mahoney. I have been researching alternative reality since I was a kid and I happen to come across a broadcast of Rod Serling‘s ancient astronaut movie. Saw pretty much every episode of Mr. Nimoy‘s In Search Of when it was first broadcast. My all-time favorite researcher is the late great Dave McGowan nobody like him.

The most amazing thing about this site in my personal experience is a few years ago I started writing a screenplay the premise of which is that periodically basically all of humanity gets wiped out because a Nibiru like planet swings by and an electric gravity war kind of kills us all except for the Elites in their DUMBs. The Internet in the story is a record they can use to restart society and continue to work on how they can repulse this planet once and for all.

I didn’t know this site existed until last night when I heard Alex being interviewed by Greg. This morning has been such a blast spooky and darkly hilarious. Who knows what’s really going on?

As William Shatner says, that is what we will try and find out.


----------



## luchin001 (May 20, 2022)

I was on the previous site and then I came to this one, I don't participate much because I don't have time but I would like to know why I can't access the threads of this post Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR) and if I can solve it somehow or you can help me


----------



## QuestionTheirLies (May 21, 2022)

Greetings all!

I’m quite excited to have now registered an account through which to interact with the great minds of this site! I’ve followed SH for a few years now, going back to the original .org and credit KD with helping me to rediscover my interest in the topics researched and discussed on this board.

I have many ideas and theories to share but lack the scholarly style and formatting of the brilliant researchers who share content here. I will do my best to adapt to the site’s conventions but will take this opportunity to apologize in advance for my inability to properly document and reference the ideas I intend to share. It is my hope that my original theories (built from those of many others who are far more intelligent and dedicated than I am) will spark an interest among those of you who are able to tie these ideas to documented research and potentially prove/disprove some of these assertions.

I’m thoroughly convinced of only a handful of easily-observable truths about our world and believe everything else is up for debate/interpretation.

I look forward to learning from you! And hope maybe I can contribute to your understanding as well.


----------



## AaronSenoj (May 21, 2022)

I'm a salesman living in Turkey. I'm interested in science, engineering, technology, politics as well as history.

I remember seeing this website in around 2018 but haven't visited much since then. After I saw Jon Levi mentioning this site lately, so I decided to become a member.

My nick is a concoct of Aaron Dover + Jones Senoj. I consider Aaron and Senoj to be real truthers among others such as Lawrence Wright and Barnabas Nagy. Aaron Dover can't be seen on the Internet for the last 6 years.  Jones Senoj can't be seen or heard for the last 1-2 years either. Out of about 600 videos Aaron Dover made between 2010-2015, only a handful of them can be found on Youtube. Jones Senoj's YT channel is empty. His website at jonessenoj . com is now defunct.

This is the Tigris Dam from the Eğil region, located at the junction of the Maden and the Dibni rivers, which join to form the Tigris (Turkish: Dicle) river





The flat areas on top of the hills are supposed to be natural formations but in my opinion they might be the buildings of the past built several hundreds or thousands years ago. Jon Levi frequently talks about those buildings which amalgated into rocks. Let's call those types of formations melted cities. I think Eğil is an unspoken melted city.

Hudson River Palisades look quite similar to the melted city on top of the Tigris dam hills. In wikipedia, (The_Palisades_(Hudson_River) the HR Palisades are presented as geological features, there's no mention of possibility that they might be man made. At the wikipage, a photo of the Palisades from 1898 is given:




To me, it looks unlikely for such formations to erect from the ground in this manner solely by natural means. They look more like  man-made structures built several centuries or thousand years ago.


----------



## dreamtime (May 21, 2022)

luchin001 said:


> I was on the previous site and then I came to this one, I don't participate much because I don't have time but I would like to know why I can't access the threads of this post Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR) and if I can solve it somehow or you can help me



The thread is here now: Cannibalism in humans, Great Apes, Prion diseases, and mRNA therapy

You have to click on the archive link to see the replies.


----------



## FarOut (May 21, 2022)

Hello everyone, I am  new to the site. I've been watching videos here and there for some time now. My world became a more magical place since being introduced to the notion that true history might be vastly different from what we are told.


----------



## bettyrage (May 22, 2022)

Glad to be here. glad this is here.


----------



## MelanieElizabeth (May 22, 2022)

Thank you for registering me for this site. I am a long time Higherside Chats member and heard the podcast recently by Alex T... that is how I got to this site!


----------



## Del666 (May 22, 2022)

hi been searching for answers and stumbled across this site


----------



## Shoddy23 (May 22, 2022)

Hey y’all, I heard about SH from a podcast done on The Higherside Chats. I’ve always known that there are truths hidden and over the years my mind has been blown to say the least. With that being said my curiosity is still there and I’m looking forward to learning more of lost history!


----------



## seba2310 (May 22, 2022)

Hi all, I've been reading this formula for a while - specifically from "The Mud Theory". I see the world a little differently than most


----------



## Rednblack (May 22, 2022)

I found this site after making an online search for Anatoly Fomenkos chronology timeline. His concept makes more sense to me than the history we are taught in modern education establishments. I believe that we are being led down a path for some reason and the only way to find the truth is to investigate the alternatives.


----------



## ivyo (May 23, 2022)

I was a member of the old page. I am fascinated with finding our true history.


----------



## RiffRaff33 (May 23, 2022)

Hi all, newbie here, just listened to THe Higherside Chats episode today, been subbing to THC for 6/7 years and my main interest is distorted and manipulated history which just doesn't add up. Man, so good to find this group, thanks.


----------



## nap4 (May 23, 2022)

Newcomer to this great community. So many resources~`
Looking forward to discussions~~


----------



## reverendjanglebones (May 23, 2022)

Greetings!
Happy to be here.
I'm a magical practitioner/teacher, writer of stories, prayers, and music. I'm also a long time member at Rune Soup. I heard of the forum only recently through my wife's Higherside Chats subscription and am very excited to dig into some of the work you all have done here. When I look at the control of information now, with cameras in all of our pockets, it seems obvious that official history can be relied upon only as a placeholder. 
Currently obsessing over star forts, mud floods, and world's fairs.
Not sure how much I will have to contribute, but I'm grateful to be here.

-Janglebones


----------



## MarsTard (May 23, 2022)

Hi,
North-West coast US here.  I am here to review alternate opinions on History.

From the Great-Flood, Bible narratives, Sumeria, Egypt, China, to Mongrel-Theism, Holo-Hucksters, 9-11 historical accounts.

The U.S. declaration, preamble, describes "Truth" as self-evident, so I am here to examine varieties of others "Truth" to arrive at a new self-evident reality, right-or-wrong.

What I offer to other members, is a perspective of "Stolen-History" which may include esoteric, impressionist artwork derived from JPL imagery, or other sources / entities, involved in earth & space exploration.

My general & over-all perspective, derives from Bible study, archaeology, & space-exploration.


----------



## Mattygoogoo (May 23, 2022)

Hello from nyc.
Been a lurker and Into All these topics for some time. The topic of history has always been my favorite, but things never made sense. I never understood the timeline of cities being built, and population versus time and technology. Nothing added up. Curious minds.


----------



## Rich (May 24, 2022)

Hi,
Thanks for welcoming me to the site.
I've already read a fair bit on here and love it!
The info is staggering. 
I've been looking into the mud flood theories for a couple of years now, but this is my first time encountering SH.
I heard about this site after listening to Alex on Greg Carlwood's Higherside chats podcast.
What an eye opener SH is already.
I'd just like to add, that I think the mysterious origins of SH goes hand in hand perfectly with the subject matter itself.


----------



## TG6780 (May 25, 2022)

Hello,
I've been a lurker on this and the old site.  Very intrigued with the notion that there was once a unified global civilization that seems to have been destroyed through cataclysms and war.  History and archology are completely full of holes and very ridiculous explanations that cannot hold up to through examination.  The fact that the main stream does not even wish to entertain our dialogue and debate is reason enough to convince me that there is a vast coverup at the highest levels to shield us from the truth of our ancestry as a species.  Looking forward to further engagement and discussion!


----------



## Sacroff (May 26, 2022)

Hi there, new member just joined after listening to the THC podcast.  I mainly listen to THC and crrow777radio.  I find this stuff fascinating, and am looking forward to reading more and contributing.


----------



## yoyoyo.wtf (May 28, 2022)

good day,

always reading,searching,learning


----------



## Shauny (May 29, 2022)

Hi, been awake since covid, when I had time to question everything,
love the reasearch and new ideas here.


----------



## MrMelicci (May 29, 2022)

Howdy all! If we aren’t learning, we are dying. I’ve always been a fan of history, I’m a much bigger fan of being told the truth. I’ve seen 4 decades on this crazy place we all call home. The more digging I do to discover what may have been, or how long ago it was, the more I realize; I don’t think the stuff they told us in school was on the up and up! Humans are an amazingly complex yet simple creature. Our time here is awful fleeting. I cringe at the thought of how much time I’ve spent in front of a gaming console or drinking until I’m belligerent. I believe In The words my mama told me. Laughter is the best medicine. Smile as often as possible. Never know who needs it most.


----------



## voltron4life (May 29, 2022)

Hello all.  

I am totally new here and have stumbled across this fascinating topic in the middle of a Covid caused boring quarantine.   This is all stuff that I have found interesting my entire life.  And it is amazing how seeing this information for the first time, just "rings" true and "resonates" with me so well, if that makes sense.  

I have always been a believer in Atlantis and a first supporter of Cayce's works and the "alternative" history that makes much more sense that what we have been taught.

Thanks for having me and I would be honored for any suggestions or even nudges in any direction!


----------



## psymon (May 30, 2022)

Hello friends. I first came to the forum to lurk after the THC podcast which I've listened to for ages. I wish I had found this forum before. I'm very impressed by the tone and content you guys have created. Big cheers.

A quick recap with a selection of my mindroad here 

I've worked in many different trades and never had the disciplin to finish any degrees.
Existential interest sparked by Terrence McKenna & Rupert Sheldrake
Then some mushroom experiences to enhance it.
Ancient Civilizations & Catastrophism with Graham Hancock & Randall Carlson
Water with Viktor Schauberger
Afterlife research with Dr. Michael Newton
The Third Testament by Martinus
Alchemy and hermeticism
And a lot more that made me realize that mystery is not rare. Truth is.

So I ended up a bit confused when this recent reset and falsification of history really entered my mind. I thought of all the principles in this but never did I imagine that the history was stolen like you present it here. But why not... You've got my attention.

I might interest some with a few comments.

According to Dr. Michael Newton and his research into LBL "Life Between Lives" with 8000+ hypnosis patients, many of them describe the "classroom" they eventually return to, having this kind of classical architecture with greek temples and so on. Others describe it as more modern-like classrooms. I believe this is the older souls which have lived lives in the old world, and the younger souls that don't have these memories.

His research is scientific in many ways and mixed with a good portion of hermitic principles it can give interesting answers. I will try to make a thread about his and my own thoughts on the soul world between our earthly lives, and how it connects to stolen history and the times we're in.


----------



## HelenB (May 31, 2022)

Hello everybody! I just became a member of your group and very excited about it! I was really upset to see that Stolen History channel stopped posting videos and even old ones disappeared. I really liked the one called Legend of Midgard and cannot find it anywhere now. DO you have it here so I could watch and recommend my friends? Thank you!


----------



## Nivida928 (May 31, 2022)

Hi Peter 22 years old, I discovered this forum by accident in the comments under a youtube video. I got addicted right away. When I think about it all, the world seems different than one would expect. I am here to look for the truth.


----------



## ebernays (Jun 2, 2022)

First time poster checking in. My exposure to this material has come primarily through Ewaranon videos and miscellaneous 4chan threads... The recent episode of THC about the last reset piqued my interest and here I am. I don't expect I'll be doing much posting anytime soon as there is an almost overwhelming amount of material to get through before my pattern recognition kicks into a high enough gear to contribute anything worthwhile

I don't know for sure what's going on but I know they're lying.


----------



## roadhazard (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster.

A long time ago, on a website far, far away.... somebody was making a point about something and they linked to a post here on SH (the old site). Ever since, I try and stop by here a few times a week and read all the fascinating articles. Thank you all for the work you're doing and I appreciate you all for making me see history from a different point of view!


----------



## MoorSieveil (Jun 2, 2022)

Salve! Aloha! I love this forum and have been using it for validation on topics that you can’t just discuss out loud anymore…I believe I heard about sh in the comments section of mudfossil university where I was looking for answers as to the things I was seeing/experiencing.
I grew up in the Antelope and San Fernando valleys in Southern California. I lived/worked in Hollywood, Santa Monica, LA, Covina, South Central, Long Beach, North Hills, Toluca Lake, Ramparts…then I moved to the Bay Area, currently living in San Francisco.
In 2020, the dawn of the scamdemic, my job as a bartender and a craft beer brewery tour guide were ‘?’ indefinitely, so I helped my friends in Victorville by teaching their kids while they had to adjust to turning their homes into offices while also having their kids at home. When July came, we got to go to Arizona, Utah, and New Mexico for the annual camping trip. I hadn’t travelled before, and it was refreshing to be the tourist for a change. At Bryce Canyon, Zion, Kanab, Grand Canyon, Lake Powell, I couldn’t see historic landmarks, because I immediately saw ruins! I got a kick out of reading the accompanying plaques or subsequent “back stories,” provided for unusual rock formations, or any other oddity. At all of these locations, as remote and (especially during 2020) shut down as they were, I still felt as if I were being watched the same way retail loss prevention stalks potential shop lifters…
So now it’s now, I am a targeted individual, and all the joy that comes with that…after that summer, I came back to the city looking at everything differently. San Francisco is a “reset city,” the home I was living in was from another time! There was obviously an advanced subway/transportation system, electricity, and water. The city is an ancient bastion, quarry, mine, hub, and the entire Bay Area, has miles and miles of tunnels, pneumatic tubes, subterranean neighborhoods, smuggling depots…artificial islands Treasure and Alcatraz…
I believe San Francisco not only coined the terminology “gas lighting,” but they perfected it! The whole city is corrupt and reeks of scandal. They are in the process of scrubbing the city. Taking down all the ancient antideluvian architecture, repurposing buildings, repainting, renaming, rewriting back stories, editing…saying they’re seismically retrofitting a place or making it ADA compliant. In this game, TPTB are OSHA, EBT, FDA, any acronym or abbreviation is immediate suspicious in my book! Along with natural, black, rock, urban, united, association, society, bureau, non profit, kid friendly, historic, landmark, group, academy, firm, trust…
For what it’s worth, I wanted to simply share a couple of things and hopefully someone can make a connection or what have you. They’re attempting to make this a smart city. The billions and billions of dollars they receive from the government for this (completely false) homelessness crisis, is spent on surveillance, gang stalkers, etc. Everything I do/say/feel is being monitored. I have drones and aircraft follow me, I have street theater, I have my things stolen or rearranged…they don’t want it known that there is no homeless problem in San Francisco!!!! There are soooooooooooo many vacant properties, businesses, houses…any one of them would fix this housing crisis!! The Chinese own all the property, the blacks keep all these (vacant) properties secure while selling things that are “boosted,” and the CPA is in bed with the BLM!!
The UN plaza is a joke! I thought it was illegal to leave out the flag in the rain, wind, and to leave it up even though it’s bleached and torn! Apparently not so in the United Nations Plaza!! That and the California bear flag looking so tattered in the “encampment” or government funded housing. San Francisco flag (with a Phoenix on it) is also looking worse for wear, but the Chinese flags are looking sharp! All crisp and flying high! I thought their flag had amo on and stars on a red background. I don’t remember a hammer and sickle replacing the moon…
Everything was hiding in plain site, but the covid really put the lighter under “Operation Cover Up.” The removal of architecture, mosaics, statues, landmarks, paint, cartouchés, columns, filling in with concrete, strategically placed graffiti that fits the narrative while simultaneously distracting your attention…
TPTB = CGI*
Overall, I feel like Loki in that Pompeii scene…(SF even has a bar named Vesuvius) and that we are at the end of an era. I hope this is an acceptable intro response, I’m kinda all over the place and it’s difficult to type on this little phone screen, but alas the struggle is real! 
thank you to everyone who contributes and takes care of all the backing up computer stuff. I appreciate the whole enchilada!!

selah

*cognitive general intelligence

the singularity has already been reached


----------



## ThenAndNow (Jun 3, 2022)

Hi,
I found this site via google, searching for fake history, things like that . 
cheers.


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi everyone,
two weeks into mudflood, Tartaria etc on Youtube and now I found this INCREDIBLE site/community and well of information. I'm a touring musician from Sweden and having travelled all over the world for decades I have seen a lot of it myself and asked silent questions in my head without ever following through until now. Now I'm touring in Sweden and the signs are everywhere. The narrative is nowhere near plausible and a lot of the time it's ludicrous when you start looking around. 
I grew up in Swedish university town Lund and I'm brought up with the narrative history of that beautiful and very old little town. Now I'm finding old photos and walking around confirming a lot of the stuff I've come across thanks to all you people out there exploring, discussing and sharing. Really looking forward to this and I hope to be able to contribute some photos, info and ideas about Lund, Sweden and Scandinavia in general.
It's an honour to be a part of this beautiful, truth-seeking community!
With love, Christoffer


----------



## luddite (Jun 5, 2022)

Christoffer said:


> Hi everyone,
> two weeks into mudflood, Tartaria etc on Youtube and now I found this INCREDIBLE site/community and well of information. I'm a touring musician from Sweden and having travelled all over the world for decades I have seen a lot of it myself and asked silent questions in my head without ever following through until now. Now I'm touring in Sweden and the signs are everywhere. The narrative is nowhere near plausible and a lot of the time it's ludicrous when you start looking around.
> I grew up in Swedish university town Lund and I'm brought up with the narrative history of that beautiful and very old little town. Now I'm finding old photos and walking around confirming a lot of the stuff I've come across thanks to all you people out there exploring, discussing and sharing. Really looking forward to this and I hope to be able to contribute some photos, info and ideas about Lund, Sweden and Scandinavia in general.
> It's an honour to be a part of this beautiful, truth-seeking community!
> With love, Christoffer


Welcome, every city has many reasons to question the narrative. Plenty of musos here also (and in the chat). 
Enjoy!


----------



## Juanchi (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi people! I'm Juan from Rosario,Argentina, was member of the old forum and made this threads back then:

SH Archive - Vieja Aduana (Old Customs Building) Rosario, Argentina
SH Archive - Torre Chiesa - Rosario, Argentina
"Fortaleza protectora Argentina", Bahia Blanca, Argentina

Maybe an admin can move the last one to Starforts Subforum.

See you here.

Juan


----------



## Ron96 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

 My name is Ron I am a truth seeker and a researcher  I am just tired of all the LIES of the systems of control for I know that the Truth shall set us all free.


----------



## Crow (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi, 
I have been required to take incredibly few history courses in high school and college. That was ok......I wasn't interested in them. They seemed boring and irrelevant.

However, I devoured old books written by people who were actively involved in real events -- accounts by citizens in countries undergoing war, colonization or upheaval, accounts by heads of state of countries that don't exist any more, letters sent back home by explorers, notes transmitted by on-site archaeologists, scientists, travellers. Quite some years ago I came across chaos theory and a new set of authors:  e.g., Gurdjieff, Ouspensky, Fulcanelli, Mouraviev, Charles Fort, Velikovsky, Churchward, etc., plus a bunch of people who wrote books in or slightly around 1895 (a most unusual year it seemed to me).

So "history" got interesting........finally. I'm not sure exactly how I found SH, but I tend to follow hyperlinks to obscure places, so maybe that was it. Certainly no one I know personally would have pointed me to the site.

I have recently spent hours reading and viewing videos on SH, but haven't begun to scratch the surface of topics, facts, photographic evidence, written documentation, speculation, ideas and hypothoses that explore the potentially real events of life on earth.  So, I am happy to be here, and grateful for the erudite minds the site is composed of.


----------



## DKaz (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi, I joined because I'm interested in learning more of the work of Nigel Hands.


----------



## Matt_T (Jun 8, 2022)

Cool to be part of this community now! The past months I have been eating books: Radu Cinamar (all 7), Christina van Dreien (all 4), Time Bender and now on the list the Nag Hammadi and books with maps from the 16th century. I have been a truthseeker my whole life, asking questions and researching. The last 6 months my search has accelerated, coming across few others doing the same. Through a Youtube Series - Tartarian Truthers - my eyes were opened for mudflood, and since then in total amazement. The Timeline Deception series are brilliant. I have infected quite some of my colleagues. Looking forward to learn from you guys!


----------



## Navigatrix (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi everyone. I am here after hearing a fascinating interview on the Higherside Chats (David Whitehead). I am very curious about the strange flow of information that contradicts mainstream knowledge.  I am trying my best to look behind that curtain as I am convinced something is off in our history and I strive to always keep an open mind.


----------



## Miykael13 (Jun 9, 2022)

My name is Miykael and I am new to this forum (site), but not new to the study of truth. I believe that we are living in exciting times where the Truth is being poured out for those that are prepared to receive the truth. The facts of the truth cannot be debated and everyone has the freedom to attach their philosophies to the truth. I don't care much for philosophies but I do care about the thoughts of my fellow humans. Now deceit in any form is the work of darkness and it is my mission to be one of the many lights in this world that we live in. I found this site while watching a few videos on the advanced structures of the old world (pre 1770). I was born and raised in Baltimore, Maryland and have been studying the conflicting narratives about Baltimore's history, and this specific journey has been fun. Thanks for allowing to share in the research that takes place on this site.


----------



## Hendy (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm an old forum member and have recently re-registered my account.


----------



## Realtalk (Jun 9, 2022)

Interested in the truth.  Thanks all.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 10, 2022)

Miykael13 said:


> My name is Miykael and I am new to this forum (site), but not new to the study of truth. I believe that we are living in exciting times where the Truth is being poured out for those that are prepared to receive the truth. The facts of the truth cannot be debated and everyone has the freedom to attach their philosophies to the truth. I don't care much for philosophies but I do care about the thoughts of my fellow humans. Now deceit in any form is the work of darkness and it is my mission to be one of the many lights in this world that we live in. I found this site while watching a few videos on the advanced structures of the old world (pre 1770). I was born and raised in Baltimore, Maryland and have been studying the conflicting narratives about Baltimore's history, and this specific journey has been fun. Thanks for allowing to share in the research that takes place on this site.



if you haven’t found it yet, I created a thread on Baltimore here 

Curiousities in the city of Baltimore


----------



## ptlive (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi from Milan, Italy!
It's a very interesting forum, many info, many good people.
Resist: i'm nurse, i can't work because i didn't get vax. No salary since September '21


----------



## dciho (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi all, I am interested in mysteries and found this forum by chance looking for information on Tartaria. A big THANK YOU for all whose work made this website possible.


----------



## Sally (Jun 12, 2022)

Hello  I'm new here - I think it was Jon Levi that brought me here. I've been fascinated by all the old storylines that never made sense. I'll probably be a bit of a lurker for a while...maybe I'll be posting  in the future...it's just good to find kind places to explore these topics  Thank you all who contribute and/or lurk with good intent!  xxx


----------



## worldchanging (Jun 12, 2022)

ptlive said:


> Hi from Milan, Italy!
> It's a very interesting forum, many info, many good people.
> Resist: i'm nurse, i can't work because i didn't get vax. No salary since September '21


Sorry to hear you lost work. Somehow many of experience, but can't fully explain, a deep connection between false history and present-day "pandemic" mandates and events.  Welcome  !


----------



## ptlive (Jun 13, 2022)

worldchanging said:


> Sorry to hear you lost work. Somehow many of experience, but can't fully explain, a deep connection between false history and present-day "pandemic" mandates and events.  Welcome  !


Thank you! Grazie!

Another reset in action…


----------



## Petr72 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey. Hey,
my friends used to condemn me because I talk stupid and I'm a conspirator.

History is a big hobby of mine, but history is real and it doesn't offer us an official view.

That's why I search and search here. There is a lot of information. Up until now I have just stared, but to move on I have registered.


----------



## AutodidacticPlasma (Jun 14, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.


Hello! I actually seen this site mentioned in multiple YouTube videos and figured this would be a good place to archive such massive amounts of input.
I'm just a city kid who rarely stood in the city. I've always been a history buff and a truth seeker.  Upon discovering the empire of Tartaria, the rest is history as they say. I just kept reading. My comprehension evolved with the information
What interests me the most about stolen history is the knowledge that was lost.

They say an elder dying is like losing a whole library. One could imagine losing an empire. Thousands of cultures blotted out and rewritten.
The truth always reveals itself. That is our experience


----------



## jamez (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello all,
I imagine what brings me here is what brought many other people here--yearning for truth, regardless of who it may offend or displease (even if it is myself!)
I believe I found some of the StolenHistory videos on YouTube (ones which are nolonger on that particular platform) while researching the World's Fairs, which would lead me down a rabbit hole the likes of which I wasn't expecting.
From researching the high ruins of Puma Punku, to the elusive depths of a hyberborean homeland, it all started with the Great Pyramid of Egypt for me. The measley breadcrumbs of information on Atlantis that we are lucky enough to have, the 40,000 year-old Neanderthal/Cro-magnon war, the many megalithic sites around the world, and so much more remain mysteries worthy of delving into.
All in all, the truth has never been more easily obscured and obfuscated, such that getting to the pure truth seems to be a most daunting task, if not an impossible one.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi. I am a lifelong truth seeker and student of ancient history. It's been painful for me to open my eyes about the deception on our historical timeline.


----------



## scofield.htm (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi all, I love discovering new things and old things people have forgotten.


----------



## PantaOz (Jun 16, 2022)

Australian with The Balkans background, Archaeologist and Historian of Art who visited and lived in 48 countries around the world... former member of the Green Party in Queensland who was running for the QLD Parliament and understood the Globe Warming Hoax during the process of 4 years while connected to the source... teaching at Jiangnan University in Wuxi, China is finishing this year... after teaching in China over 11 years, I decided to be a freelancer with my 62 years of age. I am a family man with 5 kids and six grandchildren and in our family we use 8 languages to communicate between ourselves. After all life searching for the truth, publishing 10 books mostly about history and Australian aboriginal culture, I came to one conclussion: education in today's world is brainwashing and polution and all I know for sure is "I know nothing"!

I do not watch TV but read news from time to time if I am interested in a subject. Usually I use at least three separate sources from different countries when reading news. 

I used to have my forum but after 10 years the provider disappeared with all of the messages... so I never went to another forum... until now! Well, that was long time ago... a history... and my history is not important... the history of the truth is!


PantaOz said:


> Australian with The Balkans background, Archaeologist and Historian of Art who visited and lived in 48 countries around the world... former member of the Green Party in Queensland who was running for the QLD Parliament and understood the Globe Warming Hoax during the process of 4 years while connected to the source... teaching at Jiangnan University in Wuxi, China is finishing this year... after teaching in China over 11 years, I decided to be a freelancer with my 62 years of age. I am a family man with 5 kids and six grandchildren and in our family we use 8 languages to communicate between ourselves. After all life searching for the truth, publishing 10 books mostly about history and Australian aboriginal culture, I came to one conclussion: education in today's world is brainwashing and polution and all I know for sure is "I know nothing"!
> 
> I do not watch TV but read news from time to time if I am interested in a subject. Usually I use at least three separate sources from different countries when reading news.
> 
> I used to have my forum but after 10 years the provider disappeared with all of the messages... so I never went to another forum... until now! Well, that was long time ago... a history... and my history is not important... the history of the truth is!


Oh... I forgot to mention that I have a TruthSearch channel on WeChat in China... but I was banned few times and reaching the level of losing all social credit... so I am not sure how long will that channel last! Started a year ago.


ptlive said:


> Hi from Milan, Italy!
> It's a very interesting forum, many info, many good people.
> Resist: i'm nurse, i can't work because i didn't get vax. No salary since September '21


Something always comes up. The university I work for asked me to get vacinated and I refused, so now will have more time for real education from 1 July!


----------



## polymath (Jun 17, 2022)

Hello all!

I am new to some of the theories on this site, but not the sense that something is "wrong" with the official story. I grew up in a small town in the mountains of the United States and even there I see that the architecture and founding story does not make sense. 

I've traveled a bit and my first love was National Geographic magazine. I saw the skeletons from Hurculaneum one day and finally saw them in person a few years ago. Even there, then I felt that it wasn't what we were supposed to think it was. Intuition is a great ally.

I'm here to study, read, reflect and see what resonates. Maybe then I'll have something productive to share. I may start with the star fort here in San Juan. 

Poly


----------



## Italia13 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hello to all, 
I'm a history buff and I've discovered a lot of lies from the authorities in our history books and what we're told on TV.
I have since done my own research and then I stumbled upon your wonderful and interesting blog.
I would like to add my little touch to your building in all modesty, thanks to you


----------



## Pravin (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello! My Brief Summary


a bit about yourself

Background on me:


I am a Natural Science Lover as well as Practicing Lawyer, having Interest in Learning and Problem Solving.
In my School days I was Exceptional in Mathematics and often called as Ramanujam
But because of some Reasons and Betrayal by Someone I faced a shock and underwent Migraine for Considerable period of time , since I loved Isolation and the circumstances forced me More isolation. After my Recovery I had/have many questions about the World; First one was Who am I ? Purpose of Life, Purpose of my Family Rituals since I am Brahmin, Purpose of Current Education and many more.
I never Accepted anything without knowing its purpose and Worth for life, including that of Chanakya Niti or until Logically proven. On that scale many Education materials were found Rubbish and I followed my Study in the Natural Science Chemistry, followed by Law, French Language, and International Human Rights.
Following my Law, I  linked to Anti Child Trafficking NGO of Mr. Kailash Satyathi, the Nobel Laureate, since his son was my Classmate at Law School for Some Years.
In 2011 in the Month of August, I was the National Coordinator of Anti-Corruption Movement in India and Came in Contact with many Eminent Persons to feel all Practical Aspects of Laws and Administration.
Since by Profession I am a Patent Expert as well as an Advocate at Hon’ble Supreme Court of India.
I was also in France for some Patent Works for few Months.
How you discovered the forum

I discovered SH:

Before it news followed by Rumble/Youtube for last 6+ years , I am a subscriber of “Before it news”

Followed by search on Yandex


Whether you were a member on the old forum

No


What interests you the most about stolen history

Following Before it News, Ancient Origins, Hidden Archaeology and similar Channels, I find it Linking Attempts of Pearls as Earlier were only Pearls.


----------



## Krispy (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello.  I’m here after hearing Alex interviewed on THC.  Huge history buff that hasn’t much faith left in the standard narrative and looking for the truth about the past.


----------



## sekito (Jun 21, 2022)

hi all, I am a truth seeker in all things science, history, religion, spirituality etc.
I discovered this forum a few months ago when I was doing some research on "Ancient Rome and Greece".
I guess the thing I find the most interesting about stolen/lost/hidden history, is the fact that modern humanity as we know it seems to have a much shorter recorded history than was conventionally taught/thought - which means on the one hand, advancement in civilization is extremely fast, and two there likely exists some 'true' knowledge that was hidden from us. 
I hope to be able to inspire some of the conversations here by providing the resource/information I've found. Cheers.


----------



## BravoSix (Jun 21, 2022)

As a person searching for the truth I came across with Nigel Copper work and the video that was on this forum. Still researching and looking to improve everyday .


----------



## kuhard (Jun 22, 2022)

I have been searching for truth for a long time. My crucial and ultimate question was, "What is the motive that drives the other team to do the things that they do?" When you already have it all. Power and wealth, control over the rest of the people. They can fulfill any wish they want. Morally correct or immoral.
For me comprehensible answers I found in the interviews of Alexander Laurent. Some of his statements coincide also with the considerations to the falsified history. E.g. the assumption of an already taken place "Great Reset".
However the discussion to the earth topic of SH opposite Alexande Laurent does not fit. I will surely still recognize what the real reality is.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## star.neko. (Jun 23, 2022)

Greetings All!
Arrived at this community endeavor through Greg Carlwood's interview with Alex Trismegistus on The Higherside Chats.

Any pre-existing semblance of "belief" has been thrown out a window for me within the last years with no regret. Lingering doubts and unanswered questions leading to the unraveling of collective narratives; eyes once opened can no longer be closed.

Stacks of books and articles neatly structured on the majority of the flat surfaces of my otherwise minimalist home, next to tea and coffee cups, highlighters and pencils. The enjoyment of the pursuit of knowledge as a lifestyle, and source of purpose and joy.

My earliest memory of questioning history at age 5, when hearing of George Washington chopping down a cherry tree. Did the tree have parasites or root rot I asked my kindergarten teacher. Being of both indigenous and agricultural heredity I found this action quite disturbing, if he could lie about it or not. The lying part being the only part to make sense to this day.

Looking forward to shared knowledge!
Your humble servant, star


----------



## Jpisow (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't know what makes one man a seeker of truth, always hanging on to the wonder of his existence on this land while questioning/considering all narratives encountered, and then another man who, seemingly incapable of thinking for himself, never questions anything he is told and never wonders why not how he is here on the first place.

I have always been the former and lately have been pondering the why of it. I can remember being seven years old in a Catholic school first grade classroom, trying to grasp the concept of eternity... Eternity in heaven. And thinking to myself, that sounds like hell. ETERNITY. Who would want to be stuck somewhere for eternity? No change is what I had pictured then but who knows... Heaven and Hell seem to potentially coincide here on this land but one is much easier to exist in or be aware of than the other, or so it seems to me lately. 

Anyway, I am new to the website/forum. I do not recall how I discovered stolen history but had by that point (~two years ago) watched numerous videos regarding mudflood-esque ideas. Maybe Youtube even put it on my recommended feed, but to date, the 3 part series has been the most concise and clear presentation I've come across. 

I am grateful for any gathering of open(ing) minds that allows free thinking and questioning, facilitating the movement forward hopefully towards higher minded living. I sincerely thank all of those who have contributed to build this platform and who have offered their knowledge, findings and perspectives to further the value of this database.

Happy to be here!
Cheers from Colorado!


star.neko. said:


> Greetings All!
> Arrived at this community endeavor through Greg Carlwood's interview with Alex Trismegistus on The Higherside Chats.
> 
> Any pre-existing semblance of "belief" has been thrown out a window for me within the last years with no regret. Lingering doubts and unanswered questions leading to the unraveling of collective narratives; eyes once opened can no longer be closed.
> ...


Wait. That was supposed to be "Honest" Abe Lincoln who chopped down the cherry tree, right? Not to correct you but more curiosity about if there are different versions in different locales. And also, I like your post. I was also questioning early and am a lover of trees.


----------



## OldWorld_NoWorld (Jun 24, 2022)

Hey I'm OldWorld, pretty sure I remember introducing myself on sh.net but seems as if I forgot my login details. Have always liked contributing the discussions both on the new site and with KD's blog.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi, Lexi here, I'm interested in the North Pole (Mount Meru) & Tartaria, I've read some of the posts on here, very interesting, hoping to contribute more.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2022)

Hello everyone, my name is Jenny - I am from Australia.  I have been interested in ancient history and lost civilizations for many years now and I have noticed that many stories about our past are not accurate.  I have also noticed that books about lost civilizations are disappearing from the libraries and are not as abundant as they used to be years ago.  I read alternative magazines and I find books advertised in re our ancient past in those that are not found in libraries.

Many stories are called myths and legends and I believe they are so much more than that.  They are based on truth and were written down for a reason and by people who experienced what happened then.

I discovered this site by accident and there is no much interesting information and speculation on here - I love it and I look forward to investigating many things on here.


----------



## Adeimantus (Jun 29, 2022)

Brought here by the excellent chat between Alex and the great Greg Carlswood. So much incredible material I have just seen on Odysee...love this stuff, it's huge and jives with my worldview (long journey from atheism, agnosticism, philosophy, the rejection of reductive materialism and the unmistakeable stamp of intelligent design everywhere you look. A smorgasbord to dive into, thanks for your work!


----------



## feralimal (Jun 29, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> Australian with The Balkans background, Archaeologist and Historian of Art who visited and lived in 48 countries around the world... former member of the Green Party in Queensland who was running for the QLD Parliament and understood the Globe Warming Hoax during the process of 4 years while connected to the source... teaching at Jiangnan University in Wuxi, China is finishing this year... after teaching in China over 11 years, I decided to be a freelancer with my 62 years of age.


I never hear anything much from people in China, yet plainly you have access to this site - its not behind the Great firewall.

As 'boots on the ground', I'd love to hear what your thoughts are on this lack of Chinese engagement...  Do you find that the Chinese are just not interested in conspiracy research?  Perhaps they don't want any trouble and know thoughtcrime when they see it?  Or perhaps things are just too good for them there nowadays?

If you have any info on that, I'd be interested to hear it!


----------



## Adeimantus (Jun 30, 2022)

Adeimantus said:


> Brought here by the excellent chat between Alex and the great Greg Carlswood. So much incredible material I have just seen on Odysee...love this stuff, it's huge and jives with my worldview (long journey from atheism, agnosticism, philosophy, the rejection of reductive materialism and the unmistakeable stamp of intelligent design everywhere you look. A smorgasbord to dive into, thanks for your work!


Incidentally, I have visited Baalbek in the Lebanon, in about 2003 (long before I knew anything about cataclysms) whilst on a holiday with my wife. I remember our guide pointing up several meters up the walls of the temple there and drawing our attention to graffiti written by explorers/archaelogists from a century or so before, when the ground was many meters higher than today. It's funny what you just accept...and how later it occurs to you that something's not quite right!


----------



## sceze (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
When I was young child I had always had the feeling that something was amiss with the system (society, education etc) and was never comfortable with my name.  This mistrust passed with time, done the academia thing, which then just confirmed multiple truths are hidden.  i enjoy reading older books and found this resource via telegram.


----------



## Barabbas (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello to all, I am new on this site and I will really need all your knowledge about Tartary and the last reset that happened not so long ago!
I have 1000 questions to ask you!
And let's rediscover our past together


----------



## PharoahIV (Jun 30, 2022)

I found this site when looking for egypt in America and the moving of monuments originally here to other countries. I use the term America loosely because I can no longer identify what this land is. After studying old maps, I’m fairly sure this land or place is open to interpretation. 
I became interested in the topics of Tartarian architecture while looking into the forced disappearance program that is done in America with other nations. I believe the world fairs, were some kind of internment camps. This led me to naming devices used to hide or alter history. Ie. Pharoah means Greathouse or what I perceive as Tartarian architecture, was originally a last name. I’m currently interested in maps and Egypt being the exact same shape as washington DC. I also want to know why America or Morocco has land plats that say egypt. I really enjoy the site and look forward to studying with you.


----------



## cmciis (Jun 30, 2022)

I found your website through Catherine Austin Fitz who cited you on her interview with Jan Ott re: The Oera Linda Book.  I am interested in truth and am American State National and on the Education Committee of the Virginia Assembly.  I believe strongly in TRUE history and honesty.  I taught for many years in various schools and always taught my students to think and almost lost my job because I insisted on
teaching them phonics to read and become independent readers and thinkers.


----------



## worldchanging (Jun 30, 2022)

cmciis said:


> I found your website through Catherine Austin Fitz who cited you on her interview with Jan Ott re: The Oera Linda Book.  I am interested in truth and am American State National and on the Education Committee of the Virginia Assembly.  I believe strongly in TRUE history and honesty.  I taught for many years in various schools and always taught my students to think and almost lost my job because I insisted on
> teaching them phonics to read and become independent readers and thinkers.


Big welcome Quite a few of us are in the edu space.


----------



## Pravin (Jul 1, 2022)

Logic is missing in Education; and Evidence are being wiped off or misplaced or created .... Great Enslavement Traps !!! Only our Cultures &Traditions can be Reliable;  sometimes may look illogical because of our Brainwashing !!


----------



## Reddi (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi all.
I'm from Russia, I learned about the site from the videos of the blogger History of Pi
I am interested in traces of world cataclysms in the history of planet Earth.


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 3, 2022)

Pravin said:


> Hello! My Brief Summary



It's always nice to see forum members from rare places like India or China here. There's likely so much knowledge in the non-english speaking world, including India, that never makes it into english forums.


----------



## Nonat (Jul 5, 2022)

The past of this place interests me for a while now and I think it initially began with the famous Mountains-are-Treestumps video and much of what KorbenDallas posted.

Toga-wearing people in front of gigantic monuments, spoil heaps looking like "natural" monuments, strip mining on a gigantic scale -  all these ideas completely expanded my ability to look at the world as a whole. Even in case such ideas would turn out to be unlikely further down the hole, they still teach a valuable think-outside-the-box mindset very much lacking in the ordinary world.

Particularly interesting and mind-shifting were also the Orphan-Train topics for me and the missing plumbing in old world buildings. But this is just from the top of my head, so much of it shaped my thinking.


It's a bit of an interesting situation, because I kind of "know" many of you from what you wrote, but to you, so far I'm a complete stranger. Let's change that, I'd love to collaborate on here as well


----------



## snerper (Jul 6, 2022)

I haven't got to be this age by swallowing all the rubbish the government feed us 24 / 7, and I feel that most of you on here are of the same mind!
The old saying 'IT'S ALWAYS THE VICTOR WHO GETS TO WRITE THE HISTORY' has more than a grain of truth in my opinion and I look forward to reading a few more truths about our world and it's real history!


----------



## Hyzerwicz (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi everyone, new to these forums but not to the ideas held within...well not all of them but some. I look forward to discussing with everyone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you for the option to download an archive of this website!


----------



## MerLynn (Jul 9, 2022)

I came to this forum as a friend asked me about Patrick Kelly's book on free energies.
I am an associate of Joe of JoeCell fame. 
I have come here to enlighten members to the true nature of our universe.
Joe has rediscovered the many uses for Baghdad Batteries.
What I present is only for the Open Minded. 
Please do not disagree with me..... Joe and I have preformed literally 1000's of experiments re the Alchemy of adding Fire to Water or as this forum may describe it...  'electrolysis' but its NOT electrolysis. What we do is related to the Memory of Water. Joe has built literally dozens of working prototypes and they all do exactly what I say they do. So listen up people. It doesnt get any better than this.
Enjoy what I present in the limited time I shall post.


----------



## INKvisitor (Jul 9, 2022)

Hello everyone. History has always been my real passion. Unfortunately the official version of it has lots of errors and mismatches. That's why I'm here.


----------



## goodgrief (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi, just investigating this site searching for interesting history info. Interesting in topics tartaria, star forts, you name it.


----------



## tonejonzz (Jul 11, 2022)

I started with my dad's paperback copy of None Dare Call It Conspiracy when I was about 10 or 11. More than 30 years later, I now curate a personal collection of alternate history, propaganda, secret society, occult, cryptids, UFOs, hollow and/or flat Earth, etc. I've always had fun with it, but I study it more seriously the older I get. Like the rest of you, I'm sure, I think things that seemed far-fetched and impossible a few decades ago make an increasing amount of sense today. Disparate pieces of information begin to connect. I try to keep a sense of humor and I am a giant smartass but I would never insult or troll anyone online. Thanks for having me, and I look forward to reading and chatting with you all.


----------



## ssoullesss (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi my name is Lyusien from Bulgaria. Iv'e never read and watch more fascinating and enlightening. Thank you for you work.


----------



## Oregano (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm here after reading a post about Russellian science on Telegram. The forum looks fascinating, so I joined.


----------



## Travellingjack (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi there.

I found this site via a Youtube video that was shared on a Facebook esoteric group, of whch I am a member.  The video dscription linked to this site - the subject of the video was the anomalies concerning the so called "World Fairs" .  I was not a member of the previous site.

I have always felt that there is something "off" about human history, the fact that we seem so backward technologically - I have always harboured the suspicion that human progress has been retarded to keep us dependent on a debt/slavery based financial system and crude energy sources, the supply and price of which that can be centrally controlled and manipulated.

I lool forward to researching "hidden history" in the presence of like minds via this forum.


----------



## BeTheCalmInTheStorm (Jul 12, 2022)

Hi I was researching and came across this forum... Your layouts are like Godlike productions. Love History, and "hidden/stolen history" especially. Thank you for making this forum.


----------



## odyseo (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello everyone

I just discovered this forum and I am impressed by the amount of interesting information it contains.

It is a pleasure to meet people whose goal is to find the truth, whatever it takes.

A greeting from Spain.


----------



## Alchemist (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi,
I've just joined the Forum and came to this site having seen the SH videos a while ago on YouTube.
I've been quietly obsessed with architecture for a very long time & the SH videos connected the dots for me.
It takes courage to search for the truth, but as the saying goes 'the truth shall set you free'.
I'm grateful to find like minded people & thank the hosts for their work.


----------



## bradigan (Jul 15, 2022)

Hello.  Started getting into New Chronology and looking for threads where people may have discussed some of the questions I have.


----------



## Bobaphet (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi, Bobaphet here.
I mainly use decentralized platforms nowadays such as Hive and odysee, having left FB, Insta et al a few years ago.

My main interest here is expanding my understanding of our stolen history, having been following tartaria related posts and videos for about 2 years now.

My favorites are Jon Levi, Max Igan, Autodidactic, Tartaria Australia, just to name a few.

I am interested in the alternative narrative regarding world wars, past resets, flat earth, mountains are not what they seem.

Well, I guess that gives you an idea about me


----------



## jafa (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi. The last couple of years I started to get interested in the stolen history information and eventually found your GREAT series on YouTube and subscribed. Just realised today that smith is missing and started looking for the source original website of the author. So here I am.


----------



## Innu (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Unni.
While browsing the net i came across your website
Thank you


----------



## Froglich (Jul 19, 2022)

_* Please tell us a bit about yourself...._

I am a prolific author of obscure articles on InfoGalatic that no one reads.

_* ...how you discovered the forum...._

It came up in a search of whether or not Miles Mathis was legit.

_* ...whether you were a member on the old forum...._

Nope.

_* and what interests you the most about stolen history._

Whether or not excessive dwelling upon it constitutes a safe-play dodge (from the interested's point of view) or a permitted pressure-release-value (from the POV of Cabal) distracting one from a _present_ ever in the process of being stolen.


----------



## Stephan (Jul 21, 2022)

Hello, sorry it took some time to introduce myself. I am Stephan, born in the Netherlands. As a child I always wondered who built all the old world buildings in Europe. I am here to look for information. And in the future, when i have more free time, I will photograph and publish photo's of old star cities and all kinds of treasure's we have here in the Netherlands. All the best, greetings, Stephan van der Bilt


----------



## soleilbelmont (Jul 22, 2022)

John 10:10 KJV
The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

The Word of God is my authority. I'm still in an early stage of reading the (King James) Bible.  

I look forward to figuring out what true history we can. I'm pleased to see many linguists, flat earthers, independent-thinking contributors from different countries.


----------



## killern1 (Jul 23, 2022)

hi I am Alex , Ukraine


----------



## north_ga (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi forumers! I heard about stolenhistory from one Russian YouTube blogger (История ПИ) who makes reviews of old temples and cities by photos. He mentioned SH many times.

I am interested in social programming projects, brainwashing, human control and information manipulating schemes in a modern and old world. Thanks authors for SH. There are a lot of interesting books!


----------



## JMX777 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hello all of you, I am very new to all of this, my story started by watching AEWAR videos.
I don't now anymore how I came to this forum site, but I am glad it did. At this moment I try to absorb information. Because like probable all of you, my whole education mind set is in shock and tries to coprehend all of this. meanwhile I have alot to learn by reading.

Be all blessed in Jesus mighty name. shalom shalom


----------



## Solana (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I've found this site while searching for some information in the internet.

I've always been interested in how things "really" where and at the same time bored by the official history.

It is not long since I found out about "Tartaria" and "Stolen Hystory" and I'm very intrigued. It answers a lot of questions I had for a long time.

Happy to be here.


----------



## Ksfree (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello! I just found this site on AnonUp today, and I’m so happy to be here! I’ve been semi-awake for decades, but didn’t realize my suspicions were actually real until late 2019/early 2020. I’m so grateful for all the research here. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## zelig (Jul 26, 2022)

I joined the other group (.org) a few days ago. It's still active, so I'm not sure which one is the new and which is the old. I was directed here (?) by a THC podcast from May. I've been reading Fomenko's books and others' that have me convinced I've been misled since birth.


----------



## Brother (Jul 28, 2022)

Hello. I found this reading another site's comments on Tartaria and alternate history. I will be reading a lot and speaking very little as I just fell down the whole rabbit hole in the last few months. I am not unique in any particular way, other than being very dissatisfied with what passes for history as taught here in the US. Visible evidence and obvious inconsistencies are impossible for me to reconcile. Thanks for being here and allowing the safe space.


----------



## Frits (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm Frits from the netherlands. Also found the site while searching stuff on Tartaria.


----------



## Ayiio (Jul 28, 2022)

Long time lurker and reader , decided to join to mostly get access to the ressource in download .


----------



## Frits (Jul 29, 2022)

I tried to post a message in the post who makes their own music, but I can not post there. That said (Robert Sepehr) I post it here:
In 2016 I began making my own music (I was a sound technician) cause I could not find any that relaxed me. I use Ableton Live Suite with a lot of plugins.
I share the site I share my music on non-commercial basis: Frits 432Hz Music Page
And remember the music was not written for you, I just share it.


----------



## jatedisse (Jul 30, 2022)

Hello everyone from Portugal,
I love discovering new old things.


----------



## SimianKen (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello everyone...

I have a great interest in Alternative History.  I am trying to learn as much as i can.


----------



## Search4trooth (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello everyone,  I am a new member after years of research listening to different people speak on history and it’s accuracies, I’ve been a patron of common sense most of my life and the majority of stuff we are indoctrinated into believing makes no sense, I look forward to listening, reading, contributing and hopefully setting myself straight on where we have been as a civilization and peoples


----------



## SleepyHouse (Aug 5, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I'm SleepyHouse. For most of my life I've questioned the official narrative, only to realize that there are truth-seekers out there just like me, and many things posted here have played tug-o-war with my mind, which is always a good thing.

Mostly I will lurk unless I have something worth mentioning on a topic. Till then, let's keep this forum alive!


----------



## octogonal_field (Aug 6, 2022)

passionated in secret science and history, this lead me there!
glad to be with you guys


----------



## PuzzleBear (Aug 6, 2022)

I love puzzling & connecting dots to get the bigger picture


----------



## rowyerboat (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello all! The official narrative concerning our history and our place in this realm hasn't felt honest to me for quite some time now. I've heard SH mentioned by several different content creators I enjoy, so I decided to come see for myself. There appears to be a library of information to immerse myself in. Thank you all for the research you've done, I'm looking forward to reading through much of it!


----------



## YIR66 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi,
I been watching your YouTube videos  for a while and they lead me to the forum. One of my favorite YouTube of yours is how you guys dissected a certain part of the Bible and explain part by part. I like learning/reading about how we as human and society really came to be. Your information also has me researching and looking things up and I see how deep the information actually is. I’ll be here for the great reads of information that was never taught to us in school and in general.


----------



## TheImp (Aug 8, 2022)

Greetings!

I forget how I found my way here, but I have lurked for a while now and was interested enough to join up so I could also start posting.


----------



## sailorshavemorefun (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi there, I do not remember how I  ame here, but for a couple of months I have been reading a lot on the way we have been lied about humanity history. I am sure this site will helpe me a lot on my journey to understanding!


----------



## theycallmejbutterfly (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello everyone. I'm a little butterfly from Germany, turning 30 this year. For all of my life I have been stunned by old buildings and I've always questioned how on earth they were built by horseman & buggies... Well, I guess I found my answers here. I've been digging deep in our local, german history and I plan on contributing photos and "official" articles about what has been going on in my area. So I decided to create an account, as I've been reading along as a guest for months now. Thank you to everyone who's helping uncover our true history! Your contribution is highly apreciated! May we find the truth! Blessed be


----------



## sabinacushing (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi and thanks for this site. I have recently even discovered the idea of false history. I’m not exactly religious but I do think we are in “Revelations”, if you will. I am only exhilarated to find out the truth! Living in Savannah, I am also starting a gallery of Old World buildings as evidence of the time of free energy.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 9, 2022)

sabinacushing said:


> Hi and thanks for this site. I have recently even discovered the idea of false history. I’m not exactly religious but I do think we are in “Revelations”, if you will. I am only exhilarated to find out the truth! Living in Savannah, I am also starting a gallery of Old World buildings as evidence of the time of free energy.



Welcome.

Savannah Georgia: Fire or Faux?

Feel free to post your findings in this thread.


----------



## Latherunr (Aug 10, 2022)

Hey there folks. Charlie here, JonLevi is his name. He mentioned your website and briefly, what your about in a video l was of his. Seems we are a match. I see an identity with a community seeking to innerstand the “real” truth of ourselves, and to learn all we can. Happy to be here  I can’t know where I’m going, if l don’t know where l am. Cheers


----------



## NeerDon (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello All.

I don't remember how I first found this place, been lurking for years. I recently decided to join after finding this here: 
The Falsification of German History (Eng. - Google tran.) - Wilhelm Kammeier
- a Fantastic Read (though broken up on almost every page transition)

Amateur Researcher
Mensa IQ
Have read the Bible ... twice. - by age of 16.
Have been researching "alternative" (a.k.a. - more correct) translations of EVERYTHING: Scripture, Ancient Writings, History, etc.. for 35 years.


----------



## PranaCurrent (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello, I originally joined SH many years ago. I stopped using it a quite some time ago and was quite surprised to see that the original site has been archived and that KD has disappeared. I won't speculate.

I am actually very confused. When did the original SH forum start? It feels like ten years ago.

It's good to see some of the OG's still around.

Anyway, thank you guys for creating and maintaining this new SH forum.


----------



## benjaminrichard (Aug 11, 2022)

Greetings SH.  Happy to be an official member. 

I have read the KD Blog for years (since 2019) and Stolen History is a large part of what got me started on my path to awakening. 

Cheers to all the wonderful research and discussions that have been birthed from this fantastic community.

Love and Light and Truth to all!


----------



## Weeder (Aug 12, 2022)

I am split in my attitude to humanity, one half hates humanity and constantly sees flaws in people, the other half tries to find something good in people, but more often than not, the first half wins out. The first half does not need to look for anything, there are plenty of human outrages and crimes around, but the second half needs help to strengthen their point of view. That's why in search of positive qualities of man I constantly look for a lot of different information, especially unofficial, alternative.
This is what led me to you, I hope it will be interesting and useful for me.


----------



## Russellmuch (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello Everyone ,I'm a student of history and all history related articles. I believe that all our current issues and predicaments have a historical meaning which needs to be rediscovered and deciphered from past events. He who does not learn from his past mistakes is in danger of repeating that same mistake again, or so a wise man once said. So I am glad to be a part of the group and hopefully you will welcome me into the StolenHistory community, Thank you.


----------



## gebofson (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello All, I arrived here because I collect old building photos and books and like Architecture in general.


----------



## Frits (Aug 12, 2022)

Weeder said:


> I am split in my attitude to humanity, one half hates humanity and constantly sees flaws in people, the other half tries to find something good in people, but more often than not, the first half wins out.


I see people as an opportunity to get deeper into being, to get to know myself. As a child you are born with characteristics from past lives to be able to give them a place and no one else can help you with that than the other person who holds you a mirror. Hating people is not wisdom; it's that there's something inside you that you don't yet get along with or don't want to be confronted with. Don't hate people, you're one yourself.
Love is wise, hatred is foolish: https://fjadevries.nl/mp3/Frits - B Russell (432).mp3


----------



## JimRoss58 (Aug 12, 2022)

Im here to learn


----------



## Eden (Aug 13, 2022)

I am not exactly sure how I landed on this website, fate perhaps. I was researching the history of our gregorian calendar and somehow ended up here. Well, I was flabbergasted when I started reading. I thought I was well read and knew history quite well. I am flabergasted to say I know NOTHING. I will have to start all over, like a baby learning how to walk. I am forever grateful to have come across this site and I am in awe of the people here with all their knowledge. I am not sure that I will be able to contribute much, it is quite humiliating to admit that what I believe to be truth is a complete lie. I thank you all for opening my eyes .


----------



## Mattermorphosis (Aug 13, 2022)

I landed on emperornorton's fantastic Titanic thread while doing some research.  Liked what I saw on the forum!


----------



## Carloblade (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello, I'm Carsten and I became aware of you through YouTube. I also think that the general scientific point of view thinks too narrow-minded and it's far too easy with her explanations!

I have never perceived the social construct as the truth and I am sure that there is much more to learn than we can imagine!


----------



## Tanster (Aug 15, 2022)

HI -

I'm Susan and I was a reader of the original website and a fan of Sylvie Ivanova's New Earth series.  I was delighted to find this new version of Stolen History, thanks to an interview on Higherside Chats.    It's good to see that so many other people have questions about the stories we have been told.


----------



## PLANATEVERITAS4.0 (Aug 15, 2022)

HELLO EVERYONE.! Great to be here! I have alot of reading to do here! Hope I can be a valued contributing asset of intelligence and truth here as well!

And Yes! I am the real ROBERT BASSANO, who exposed the non-existence of the Hubble Space Telescope and conducting the live call with the Deputy Program Manager, who never saw HST put into the cargo bay of the shuttle before it was launched. And it was never put into the international database of one of the largest objects ever launched into space.
I am the real ROBERT BASSANO - owner of the original Youtube Channel (Planate Veritas). I am excited to be a member here. I hope I can become a valued asset to this community and provide some additional mind-blowing, hidden data/information & intelligence I have uncovered through my ongoing research intelligence activities, into databases hidden throughout the open, dark and hidden worldwide web.


----------



## FrancesLeader (Aug 16, 2022)

I have found this site via a comment received from a friend on my Substack account. She wants me to link up with you because your work seems very similar to my own research. I am very happy to see your recent upload to YouTube and I hope it lasts there.


----------



## emaracin (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi everyone. I am an avid reader and researcher of all things. I'm a mental collector of 'useless facts' my sister says. I love to find info no one else is aware of and just share it because I love to see their responses. I didn't come from the old site. I landed here from Google books while I was searching for The New Order of Barbarians which I heard tonight on a YouTube video about Quantum computers and DWave. I have no idea how much or if I will contribute but I'm sure to be an occasional lurker, especially if my exploration here leads to any good 'finds' of little known truth!
​


----------



## Frederik (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello
I have been interested in history for as long as I can recall.
My interest in alternative history sparked when I was still a teenager and found out about this rather old, and banned from state TV, historical documentary series that explained how the old historical toponymy of my country was once transplanted from the western half of the country to the east.
I found this forum, and a very interesting thread on the subject, when searching for medieval breech-loading artillery.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 17, 2022)

Frederik said:


> this rather old, and banned from state TV, historical documentary series that explained how the old historical toponymy of my country was once transplanted from the western half of the country to the east.



if you can track that down and post it here, that would be great.

welcome!


----------



## WhiteSwan (Aug 18, 2022)

I have to first say that I feel elated to have found this forum after reading a few threads and certainly after seeing several of your interactions and introductions.

To think I hadn't found this wonderful group until now! I mostly plan to learn here; I am on an informational dive if you know what I mean. I believe I have sorted out some pretty big chunks of this puzzle but am surely missing plenty of the details that help make the big picture clear enough to truly appreciate its meaning.

Thank you to the organizers of this group, active members, and patrons for making this discussion available to those of us were otherwise cut off from this kind of information.

I found this place while searching for the location of Jerusalem as part of my eschatological studies. I am pleased to see that the search for truth seems to be the overarching demand of this forum. It is getting increasingly hard to find, yet we search harder. Let us turn over every stone searching for it!

Blessings,


----------



## cable10735 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi. my name is Brian and i am very happy to  be part of the truth seeking community. I've always known that the history that we have been taught is false. I have also done some research on my own and happened to stumble across this wonderful community via another YT truth seeker. thank you for having me. Shalowam


----------



## Kprcev (Aug 19, 2022)

I found this site from a post on a Facebook group. 

I'm always looking for the truth.  Especially now days, with all that's going on.


----------



## turtleslow (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi Everyone, I'm glad to be here and looking forward to learn something new and to unlearn some old things.


----------



## Shr00m (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello all,

I was recently directed to the site via a YT channel and was pleased to be able to expand on my knowledge and understanding of antiquitech free energy, via Catalyst's Lost Key series of articles. Absolutely bang on.   

I've been around the block a bit and for anyone wondering where my avatar and name come from, well one is kinda obvious but the other is what was an old gaming tag from back in the early 90's whilst playing such titles as SystemShock, Doom etc:

Anways, I'm glad to be here so P.L.U.R


----------



## TheKraken (Aug 20, 2022)

Hello. Found you guys after the higher side chat. Was active on the first site and glad to see its back after the website cataclysm.


----------



## rknicholas (Aug 23, 2022)

Searched "Khazar and Tartarian empire" and ended up in this site. Looks fascinating, so I contributed. Thanks.


----------



## Zuma (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello everyone, 
I’m a new member, found sh through video that was translated to Russian, (which is my native language). 
For several years now I’ve been researching and discovering SH for myself and everything, every little detail makes a huge puzzle which helps me to understand more and more  about humans. 
I truly believe in the healing of nature and that all that surrounds us is alive and has a history behind. 
Would like to thank sh for broadcasting and expand more views / angles of past to us.


----------



## RobAlso (Aug 25, 2022)

Just discovered the website. Found all three books I was looking for. Very excited to explore the site and find something new to read!


----------



## Trace (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm not new to this forum, but am more recent than the old forum. I probably discovered this site as I was doing research on a current topic of fascination.
Maybe it was around the time I was beginning to research electromagnetic fields and radio waves and their impact on people and life.
And I probably started reading about old tech and mixing that into the other sources of understanding I found through the internet and from my own experimenting and thinking, each becoming a way of cross examining the others and planting new paths to follow.
I am interested in the ways that nature exists, how the human energy field exists, the path that life traces on its way into our world, and also what are the things that are standing in the way of being fully healthy and happy and having freedom?
I would describe myself as having both an interest in healing and community and aboriginal and old ways of life and an interest in physics and how things work.
After learning practical skills like engine repair, I began considering that maybe if you know the fundamentals of things well enough, then you can diagnose when things go away, and find a solution or work around. 
It seems to me that the current way of life has some thing that are, well to put it one way, at least "some what out of whack". Which is a much bigger question than an engine misfiring...
If it were a car it would be comparable with having somehow actually lost it and then waking up in the desert not even remembering how you got here! and now we're all out here, walking, in the drying heat of the hot desert sun... Thinking, well hmm what now?
So it seems we start from where we are at, where we woke up this morning in this seemingly... very odd world. And some of us are trying to track what is going on, how we got to be here and maybe determine as best as we can where here actually is. 

This site has been an interesting exploration and leaves me with perspective I could not or would not have come up with on my own which I have been adding to my own ideas. I created an account finally with the thought that, in addition to gathering ideas, I realize I have a will to present ideas as well.


----------



## maarass (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi,
I am an ordinary guy who is tired of the hypocrisy of television and the pervasive censorship.
I have been browsing your forum for a long time and I feel that I have finally found a place for myself.
A place where I can learn more and talk to people who think like me.


----------



## FrankLosurdo (Aug 29, 2022)

Greetings, 

I'm new to the forum, I learned of it with the Stolen History YouTube video that has since been removed. I like researching and learning what really happened in are not to distant Past.  I was taken to Chicago's Museum of Science and Industry as a Kid, being there in the 1970s I felt it was much older!
 Now This website and this work will help define are true History, I look forward to learning & researching. 

Frank


----------



## EmeraldTexanOfThoth (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello All, 

My first experience with this forum was a few links I had come across periodically that I really enjoyed reading. Lately, I have been looking for a new place online to spend some of my free time and research more about esoteric history. I hope to contribute in any way I can, but will probably just be lurking until I get the hang of this place.


----------



## Moorman (Aug 30, 2022)

I've been a avid researcher of "alternative" knowledge since the early 1990s.  This lead me to the importance of the research of the old world before it was hidden.


----------



## diam65 (Aug 31, 2022)

References from YouTube channels.


----------



## Noahide (Sep 1, 2022)

Lurker from old forum


----------



## welkyn (Sep 1, 2022)

Greetings all - wonderful to see some familiar faces.

I was on and off the original SH from perhaps a year after its instantiation.  Generally a lurker, though I did contribute occasionally.  I have not deserted the cause of stolen (and otherwise obfuscated) history, but have kept up on my own paths of enquiry since the original KD site "disappeared."

I'm in the middle of a re-examination of Edwin Johnson's "The Rise of English Culture," and was prompted in the course of going through it to look up the old Stolen History - of course, I found both this and KD's new site, and while I'm glad to see that KD is still continuing in his own way, something about the form and format of this site appealed to me more than the current presentation of his.

So I've opted to (re-) create an account here - I will duly put some of the fruits of my work forward if they should prove useful to any of the discussions currently going on.  Cheers all!


----------



## NatsarimWatchmen (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi everyone I discovered this thread from YouTube channel AEWAR I've known for a long time the history we were taught in school,  I mean the government indoctrination camps was crap. I'm very excited to meet like minded brothers and sisters. Shalom 

Drew


----------



## amg88 (Sep 2, 2022)

Greetings everyone,

I'm a new member but have seen SH videos in the past and other information posted on various telegram channels. This subject has long interested me when I found out at a fairly young age history isn't as it is told. Which I had always intuitively felt since an even younger age but to get older and find out that it goes so deep and the lies are so vast, it's hard to wrap your head around sometimes....so I'm here compelled to learn as much as I can and try to piece together our past. There's a reason for the saying "The truth is stranger than fiction"
Thank you for having such a great forum and for all the hard work and research everyone does Y'all are truly a blessing.


----------



## MTB1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hello, I am a Lurker from the old forum.

Be well, God Bless.


----------



## migi (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey glad to be here. I'm a paranoid contrarian, suspicious of most people including admins! But a lot of cool ideas here so worth registration anyway.


----------



## dracow (Sep 4, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I love discovering new the old truth of our world


----------



## Barbie (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi

not much to say here as I've been reading the old and new forum for quite while.

I decided to register in the forum as here are a community  who full of knowledge
and you always learn something new along the way here.

Also, being a Spanish girl there is not much either in my mother tongue.
Don't ask me why. One reason could have been that in my country the story
of Eleazar has been trying to get introduced for another channels in detriment of
Tartaria, humanity resets and so on.


----------



## Kukurock (Sep 5, 2022)

Hey everyone..found SH through doing some tartarian research on Eaton Hall Cheshire - looking into the history of my great grandfather was from there 1759. The building was absolutely amazing... so grateful to have another avenue of information that to keepd the mind ticking and clicking


----------



## Bartosh (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello,

I discovered StolenHistory.net a year ago and I consider this to be one of the most precious source I have ever come across. I have never been a (official) history fan, but now thanks to you it may change. Every topic on here is interesting. I would say for now that the ancient technology used to transfer energy and to create buildings is the most curious topic for me.

Much gratitude.

Greetings from Poland


----------



## ozarkjoe (Sep 6, 2022)

Greetings To All! Our past has always captivated and intrigued me. However upon discovering this community I never could have imagined the realm that would start to unfold. Amazing! Very exciting time to be alive indeed! Thank you to all the contributors here!


----------



## beinghistoric (Sep 11, 2022)

Hello to everyone! My name is Talal Safdar. And I'm here to know about history about some empires, regions, personalities and civilization etc. And I hope you all help me to increase my knowledge.
Thanks!


----------



## Felix83 (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi Everyone,
I came to this site following some links regarding Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery tech. Really like the professionalism and true quest for knowledge.


----------



## jtiber (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi all
Found this site through a YouTube video comment section. Have poked around a bit and it seemed pretty interesting. 
I have been interested in alternative history for a long time, which is how I ended up at this site and others along with videos and such. It amazes me how things have changed over the last 20 yrs. Maybe its more opinions and narratives about history?


----------



## questioninghistoria (Sep 13, 2022)

Hello all! I'm a freelance graphic designer and truth seeker. New here, I found this forum while searching for information on the Erie County Savings Building. I run an IG account called Questioning Historia where I'm digging and posting about all kinds of lost architecture, mainly in America, but I'm going to branch out once I've covered all I can find about the buildings in the United States. Super excited to have found this forum!


----------



## Jaydog71 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello, I heard about SH on various podcasts and thought I should check it out. I love to learn and to keep challenging myself in all areas. It's a treasure trove so why wouldn't you want to dive in?


----------



## BSBaldwin66 (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm new to this site. Looking for answers about biblical timelines.


----------



## Ninestigmas (Sep 16, 2022)

New to this site. Looking for answers about the timeline and the rise of Catholicism.


----------



## IAMRAM (Sep 16, 2022)

I was on the old site,  the greateastern... I thinkcorbin is looking for me.


----------



## Nede (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi all,

After reading one of Jonathan's Gray's books I found myself here. Seeking to learn more about the history of the world.


----------



## demitasse (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi all, I'm Demitasse, I'm a guy with a parrot and I came here because I am interested in the truth about our past.


----------



## ank4458 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello 
I watched lots YouTube videos on the topic some bloggers referred SH as a source.
Ancient buildings, technology of the past, old books scream of the history we never knew. 
Thank you


----------



## crimsonpilot (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello, 
I was a member of the old .com site.  I am glad to see this site is fresh and live.  History fascinates me, and this is the best place to learn. Everyone on this site is a gem, and a gift to the world.


----------



## mexmille (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi all,

History in itself is grand, and understanding our human condition requires good knowledge of times gone by.
But how upset I was, stumbling upon Anatoly Fomenko, discovering that my textbooks weren't telling me the truths.
And how revealing it became to read and watch alternative ideas of renegade outliers.

I hit this jackpot, after watching a flatearth documentary in which the mudfloods were mentioned, and although I cannot confirm (and I also cannot deny) anything, it sure awakens my interest, to discover what else my textbooks didn't tell me.

In search for truth,

mexmille


----------



## GRESHNIK (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi, I'm interested in exchanging ideas about our history.


----------



## Dontstopbelieving (Sep 27, 2022)

Embarrassed that after years of being a professional scientist and mathematician certain facts just don't add up.   I've always known certain lies were told to control masses of people through religion.  For decades I've experienced lies for political purposes.   i learned in my formative years on a farm how to drive cattle using fear.   The recent medical lies and inconsistencies were obvious to my experienced religious, political, agricultural and engineering mindset.   however, i was shocked at how easy it was to scare the world into blind compliance with sometimes nonsensical rules for an unseen but very manageable threat.  Since essential operations didn't lockdown, my circle realized we were apparently immune to science that we practiced.   This forced the question of what other lies were forced on such a gullible population for control.


----------



## Hagalaz (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello, I was brought here by the Paranormies. I am new to the SH forum, but have been active in truth seeking forums and groups since 2015. I’m here to learn, expand my knowledge and make sense of the world and the lies.


----------



## hobo (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi all. I found out about the site through YouTube. There are a lot of interesting things here. Thanks to the developers and contributors of the site. My interests are unknown history and forbidden archeology. I am not a native English speaker, communication through an interpreter. I wish you all positive and success.


----------



## spekt (Sep 28, 2022)

I've come across this forum after going down a "rabbit-hole" of ideas and information I had never seen before. Trying to make sense of it all, I've been led here and hope to continue this journey of discovery.


----------



## Samuelprince (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi, I discovered this forum from a truther you-tube channel. The channel is called JohnLevi


----------



## wab91390 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm new. I'm pretty sure I ended up here on one of those days where I rack up in excess of 50 browser tabs searching for multiple keywords at once trying to solve some mystery in and around my yard and was not disappointed. I'll go ahead and apologize in advance for any future incoherent ramblings and unprovoked walls of text. I'm excited to share some pics of what I'm convinced are ruins and remnants of unknown structures in Anderson South Carolina without fear of triggering the fluoride stare. Various heavily eroded earthworks, a huge wooded step mound, stone hand tools, and what I believe are fossils but I've had difficulty identifying them. OK I'm going to stop now before I embarass myself.


----------



## LukeBridgeman (Sep 30, 2022)

Was on old forum but didn’t join.
Im just a seeker of truth as i feel the higher powers have a choke hold of society and everything we have been taught is pretty much fabricated nothing adds up. Ive been this way since 15 im now in my 30s and it seems im a lone wolf in my family as they all think my knowledge is conspiracy’s little do they know the only true pandemic to ever exist is cognitive dissonance 

I am most fascinated about tartarian empire and the old world architecture the pure beauty geometric  and harmony that comes along with it
its clear that they was in tune with a healthy learning consciousness .


----------



## wab91390 (Sep 30, 2022)

LukeBridgeman said:


> Was on old forum but didn’t join.
> Im just a seeker of truth as i feel the higher powers have a choke hold of society and everything we have been taught is pretty much fabricated nothing adds up. Ive been this way since 15 im now in my 30s and it seems im a lone wolf in my family as they all think my knowledge is conspiracy’s little do they know the only true pandemic to ever exist is cognitive dissonance
> 
> I am most fascinated about tartarian empire and the old world architecture the pure beauty geometric  and harmony that comes along with it
> its clear that they was in tune with a healthy learning consciousness .


Excuse me, why are you describing me in such detail? Lol


----------



## EustaceM (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi I'm Eustace, I love to read and discuss history, especially the forbidden or the unknown. If it makes one uncomfortable,  that's where I want to be. 

Thanks

EM


----------



## JkAlex (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello, I'm new, I came across the forum while researching past Tsar claimants, which led me to a topic about Alexandre Eleazar's theory. What intrigues me the most about history is the negligence for ideas and views from historians, academics, bureaucrats. Such intellectuals are appalled when I try to convey to them that ideas matter more than people. Not only the individual, but people live on through their ideas. Is it really so wrong for sound ideas to be discredited, based upon their association with a person people don't like?

Has anybody here read John Lukacs' work _Historical Consciousness_? It was his least read book, which also received a systematic silence treatment.


----------



## Arthurdent42 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi I found this site through an internet search on tartarian mind control, I'm one of many that doesn't accept the status quo, in other words I take everything that, historians, religion, world leaders, the educational system, elite have to say with a very large pinch of salt. Idon't believe them as far as I can throw/spit them & I want to know more.


----------



## Bart (Oct 3, 2022)

On my journey to seeking the Truth/God, I came across many inconsistencies in our history, many historical events, the timings, figures, architecture. 
Very interested in the Tartaria, mud floods. 
I have a very strong urge for this knowledge.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 3, 2022)

JkAlex said:


> Has anybody here read *John Lukacs*' work _Historical Consciousness_? It was his least read book, which also received a systematic silence treatment.


John Lukacs - that named jumped out at me.  I don't know the historian, but I have seen the name before - John Lukach....   Perhaps a distant relation...  

Blog

I have to recommend his (free) books on covid and how to recover from the treatment - he has done great research.


----------



## Messalina (Oct 3, 2022)

Hello all.

I found the site via a tweet about Onassis.

I use ancient history in my films and have always queried the past.
Tartaria is an eye opener, as is the marriage of an Egyptian queen to an Irish king.

Alexander's Caspian Gates fascinate me.
Illyria fascinates me.

Antarctica & Ibn Al Wardi's maps fascinate me.

We live in a time in which ancient history holds the key to our future.


----------



## dunsany (Oct 4, 2022)

Hello friends,
I am a long-time lurker. It's been so long I can't be sure how I heard about stolenhistory.net and .org but it might have been r/conspiracy; I was not part of the old forum. What I want: only to know who and what I am, who designed me and my ancestors and for what purpose, and where I live (I'm a confirmed Earth shape theories addict, mostly concave until proven otherwise). This forum seems the place to discuss and learn some clues about those answers, if they even exist.

I have read many threads on mudflood (though I am skeptical), fake history, fake historical figures, fake centuries, fake modern reality, fake everything. I love the pictures of empty old cities. Such mysteries. On this forum I've been so _fascinated _by the IHASFMR threads and I hope they continue.

My name and picture is just a reference to Lord Dunsany, an author I've been reading. Though one of his stories, The Kith of Elf-folk reminded me of IHASFMR. It's about a fairy who lives in the swamps somewhere in the UK who wants to have a soul to sing in the churches. She gets one and ends up in a sweatshop and nopes back out. Kind of half commentary on the industrial revolution and maybe half disclosure about the non-human creatures who hide in places like British swamps. Anyway, I can't get enough of those theories. Thank you for reading and I hope to chat with you in the threads.


----------



## bladesmithbear (Oct 5, 2022)

Good evening. Just found this site. Needless to say I wasn't on the old forums.
Was looking into information on the 1964 New York Worlds Fair as I drove past the old "US Royal" / "Uniroyal" Tire/Ferris wheel in Detroit a few weekends ago and wanted to learn more.
This site has since lead to other rabbit holes (Tesla tech, Mud Floods, Maps, etc) and has been an interesting resource.


----------



## MelanieOneness (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello everyone!

So glad to find you all here.
I always have been a deep researcher, every subject interest me but finding our hidden history is what interest me most.
I have been researching many subjects over the last 20 years and the more one knows the more one realize that we know nothing at all.
I have found your website through JonLevi on YouTube. I appreciate all his content.

Thanks to everyones contribution here. So glad to have found you all.


----------



## williamdecourcy (Oct 7, 2022)

I love everyone here


----------



## Oracle (Oct 7, 2022)

EmeraldTexanOfThoth said:


> research more about esoteric history


You may enjoy The Secret History of the World by Mark Booth if you haven't read it already.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## romolo (Oct 7, 2022)

I recently realized my knowlidge of history is false. That took place during the covid restrictions, when I happen to read the letters Mosignor Vigano has written to Donald Trump. Than I searched material to fill the gaps in my knowlidge and I stumbled apon Powns in the game by Wiliam Guy Carr. So I learned a lot of things. But I wolud like to know more, so I'm checking the titles in the bibliography and today I was looking for a PDF of Rulers of Evil,  when I found this site.  I'm Italian.


----------



## Whitefrank (Oct 9, 2022)

Hello, your forum showed up in a duckduckgo search for Cornwall Tamar, and I decided to join. I am very interested in the "dark ages" and in synchronizing extant written sources that are normally ignored - for example sixth century Roman writers who are usually never looked at for Arthurian Britain.


----------



## Crates757 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hello! Long time lurker, decided to sign up to interact. I believe I first came across the site after searching for tartarian information. 
I love all things truth and alternative history. 
I’m 33, east coast (US) resident. I look forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## tastetherainbow (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello everyone interested in our history after discovering there is significant evidence for past human civilizations. Also interested in unified field theory.


----------



## mantis08 (Oct 11, 2022)

Found this place thru Reddit and academia.edu. I've always wanted and searched for hidden history and truth. I'm an avid hiker, spelunker, and a tunneler in any city where I can find it. I'm a modern day explorer. Anything I read and research from here will be put into use or looked for asap. Let's link and put the puzzle back together.


----------



## Laiqoepsio (Oct 11, 2022)

I found this forum while looking for information on Egypt(the real one, not the one in Modern day "Egypt") and specifically the tech they used.  I'm most curious about suppressed tech, as it was in the past, and is still being in our modern times literally right in front of our eyes.


----------



## max.dedikov (Oct 13, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

Excited to be a member of a forum where the truth of our history cab be gleaned and shared. I've long had a gut feeling that what's fed to us under the label of history is a falsification to put it mildly. 

1984 was not about the future but what had already been happening for quite a whole. Perhaps all it takes is to switch 9 and 8.

Records and archives can be easily doctored but architecture and art are much more difficult to tamper with. I am thrilled to see and learn more of what our real past is. 

Regards, Max


----------



## BingeWise (Oct 15, 2022)

Wanted answers. Google had to go so I turned to DuckDuckGo. Here I am. Thank you.


----------



## mertKA26 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hello everyone. I found this forum while looking for pdf version of New Order of Barbarians. I want some answers on this forum. I'm very excited to learn on these real history topics. I want to learn who is the real writer of the known history of world.


----------



## IRLMinecraft (Oct 16, 2022)

Hello All, 

I found this forum after watching Jon Levi videos. I've been interested in alt history for a very long time and was first introduced to mud flood theories perhaps 5 or so years go. 

I was wondering if there is an area on this forum where we can discuss dreams? 

For some context for what I am about to share, the house I grew up in as at the base of a hill. As a child I used to sleep underneath my bed most nights because my nightmares were so bad and happened almost every night. There are also some archeological remains from a local Native American tribe not too far from the house where I grew up. 

I had a reoccurring nightmare that involved my parents forcing me to go down into the basement of our house and crawl through this very claustrophobic dirt tunnel that led inside the hill. When I got far enough into the tunnel it went from being a mess of dirt to a stone-walled space that had what looked like hieroglyphics all over the walls. It also seemed to glow with its own light source. I don't remember torches or any light source other than the stone and symbols themselves glowing. It led into what I assumed was some kind of underground pyramid and my parents would make me explore small passageways that went off in different directions inside the pyramid. I was always terrified of getting lost inside the offshoot passageways and I hated going through the dirt tunnel in the basement.

My little sister also has memories of reoccurring nightmares where similar things would happen. We both also have shared memories of reoccurring nightmares where we were forced into a pool to swim with alligators and were utterly terrified both in the daytime and at night.


----------



## Chasida (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello, I am new to this group and I was referred by a friend to check out history. I am here to learn about the history that is found and interested in the research.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## linka (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello to all,
I found this site searching for Mouravieff's books. 
I was raised in an atheist family, so it gives me a certain freedom in my search for answers, but on the other side I don't know where to start and who/what to believe/accept. There is no definitive background or roots, so books refer me to next books, or people mention certain authors and it grabs my attention.
Theology is my main interest at the moment, but I found that I somehow opened to some unorthodox "conspiracy theories".  Well, I love learning new ideas. This place looks like it has a well of knowledge. I'd be grateful for an opportunity to tap into it.


----------



## MrEmerald (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi I'm new to this channel. I found out about Tartaria in Telegram but I only came across to this forum because of making free energy, and I wanted to download a PDF.


----------



## 47rumi (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello everyone.
I first discovered this forum around a year ago. I watched the first Stolen History video, which interested me in alternate history. Even before the video, I knew about "Tartaria" but there are still just so many gaps in between and so many questions I have. I joined the forum to discover more theories and ideas about the past. The past is a blur and no one is certain of it but we can do our best to figure it out..


----------



## Andrea (Oct 19, 2022)

Hallo everybody! I'm Andrea, 54 y.o. I found stolenhistroy site while searching infos on Doc. Fomenko and his works on history. I'm just at the beginning of my studies in this area but very curious to see where all this will take me . Thanks a lot for accepting my request to join your forum.
Have a nice day!


----------



## JimDuyer2 (Oct 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Please tell us a bit about yourself, how you discovered the forum, whether you were a member on the old forum, and what interests you the most about stolen history.



I was a member previously under this same name (my real name).  If you would consider it helpful to the forum, I would like to return to post some new information.  Much water has passed under a great many bridges, and sanity has finally returned (to me) after the madness of the past few years.  Please advise.  Thank You.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 21, 2022)

JimDuyer2 said:


> I was a member previously under this same name (my real name).  If you would consider it helpful to the forum, I would like to return to post some new information.  Much water has passed under a great many bridges, and sanity has finally returned (to me) after the madness of the past few years.  Please advise.  Thank You.



Hey Jim - welcome back!

I renamed your current account to JimDuyer2 and re-activated your old account with your new email-address. Just follow the password-reset link I've sent to your email and create a new password. Afterwards you can log in to your old account.


----------



## Ochen (Oct 21, 2022)

Hey all, I'm ôchen (wolf in tachalhit amazigh) 50 y.o from MOROCCO ;  I found YOU on "van der Zwaan" chanel ytub

I applaud  the humans who have placed themselves in the game having activated their atomic, electric and magnetic power station in "I'm ready" mode.

This time ALL we keep the hand, our jokers are placed in the ether

So I'm enchanted  to be here.

ôchen


----------



## history_isti (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi, as can be read in my signature, I am from eastern europe, currently living in southern germany. I work for a bigger software company as SysAdmin taking care of helpless users and some linux VM ... I am a father of a 4 y. old son and married to an amazing wife. 
I am interested in real, (non-esoteric) prehistory of the mankind.


----------



## NataLi (Oct 25, 2022)

I want to know the real history of the world, not the made-up history.


----------



## DelTropo (Oct 26, 2022)

I've been into digging for truth all my life, since I discovered the JFK cover-up as a kid, went through UFOlogy as a teen, and lived through 9/11 at age 34 (knew it was a scam the whole time). Just the year before that I'd been certified in NLP and Hypnotherapy -- but even without that experience it was painfully obvious the intricate societal programming that I was watching unfold. Since then I have continued my own spiritual journey and fascinations with Ancient Civilizations, Speculative History, Media/political analysis and psychedelics. Heard about the old site and probably landed there a couple times, but it was Alex' Grimerica + THC interviews that led me joining here. But most significantly, since we are living in slow motion through the current attempt to hit the RESET button on Humanity (and perhaps the last time as this exact human species), I think learning as much about what came before is the most crucial in understanding how to defeat it!


----------



## Amaleck (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi All. Glad I found this community. I have been researching for a long time and much of what I have found led me here. My wake up call was 9/11 when I was 19, I'm 40 now and I want my children to grow up to know our true history. I will be mostly lurking about


----------



## sarajuana (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi,  found this place by listening to the higherside chats.  Been clicking around, looks like there's a ton of interesting stuff to check out near where I live in texas


----------



## Uncaught_Exception (Nov 1, 2022)

Hello all. Avid reader of Miles Mathis. Ended up on this site through Reddit.


----------



## boubou2 (Nov 6, 2022)

French guy, strong believer that history as we know it is mostly a fairy tale, posting in this thread to be able to add links in my first post


----------



## Nichols (Nov 6, 2022)

Hey everyone! I do not have experience with a forum format, so I hope I’m doing this right. I’ve been consistently searching history for a few years now and have no trust in world’s government. I came across this site recently and look forward to learning more from you all. I’ve always been “fringe” so I think you guys might just be “my people.”


----------



## Memphis (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi everyone!!! 

Found about this community a few days ago. Was listening to a youtube guy talking about old buildings and hidden history. I am interested in alternative history because I suppose that many feel most of the information about our world is misleading, not completely true and kinda mixed.

I want to understand why this has been done to us, what they hide, why they hide, what is their intention in doing that, and who are they? So many puzzling questions that have to be answered or at least coming close to an answer.

I feel that we cannot advance in something without knowing who we truly are.


----------



## Gorco (Nov 7, 2022)

My interest in alternate history began in 2009, with the Ancient Aliens series.

There are two moments in my life that opened new doors for my knowledge of the reality presented to us:

1. Boston marathon in 2013. Or rather, his hoax.
2. Wildheretic forum thread in 2017, "Mud flood in the 19th century?".

Been reading this site for a while now, time to post my comments and thoughts.


----------



## Laughingprophet (Nov 7, 2022)

Gday,
ive had an article from this site saved as a favourite for many months now. I’ve really only started exploring the site recently and decided to join today. I’ve always had a knowing that what is ‘taught‘ and what ‘is‘ are very different things. our whole history has been whitewashed as if in some kind of recurrent ’Year zero’ program.
 Our potential as beings along with our collective memories has been suppressed,
 But, as with all ‘crimes’ there are always clues, such as the megalithic structures that cover our earth, the folklores that refuse to be silent..inconsistencies in the absolutes we are expected to rote learn.
 I’m a seeker of truth and for no other reason than that, I intend to learn as much of it as I can. Like a giant jigsaw puzzle, each piece leading to the complete Picture. Thankyou for admitting my inquisitive mind.


----------



## UtherLightbringer (Nov 8, 2022)

Good tidings friends, new member here. Few words describe what life has been for me these last several years. A journey I embarked upon without realizing. Beginning just outside the Village of Mind; the center of what is known, I peered into the dark from the edge of the woodland. Suddenly I found myself traversing a dense forest of heart and consciousness, embroiled in an unfurling of the physical body and an emancipation of the spirit. The shattering of preconceived notions took place with each hack and slash through the brush. It took me hundreds, if not thousands of cuts to realize I didn't have to fight this change. The less I struggled and the more I went with it, my mind opened to new people, methodologies, insights and possibilities. Suddenly it wasn't so dark.
Little did I know I was not navigating this proverbial forest alone. Fellow adventurers and truth seekers, finders of wisdom and loss, grief and love accompanied me alike. They were all around and it only took making it to the first clearing, the first oasis to understand. 
This space and those who fill it make for the shepherds of the flock. Keep watch over those still lost in the thicket for though they may hack and slash, it's only a matter of time until they find a meadow such as this.

To Love and Light in the Dark


----------



## Subject_to_God (Nov 10, 2022)

Gloria in excelsis Deo!
This line is edited(added) My name is Őyvind Sőrensen and I reside in Norway.
I came here from the Wales Awake channel on Bitchute just now.
Jesus Christ say according to the bible (which currently is full of (Mandelaeffects) that what He did we shall also do, and greater things than He did.
Nowwhere outside the bible can I find any reference to testimonies which honors this statement. And I do believe this statement to be true.
Hallelujah! Sweet sweet faith.
So here I am.
Praise God!


----------



## Selena (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I am a new member.
I heard about this site from some russian YouTube bloger,
I've always been interested in history, but lately I've begun to have doubts about the authenticity of conventional history.


----------



## tigranjan (Nov 13, 2022)

Greetings to all, I am Tigran!  I'm interested in the past of the world, that's the reason for my presence here.


----------



## CreekWater33 (Nov 13, 2022)

Well first I’d like to say thank you for having me! I have been a truth seeker ever since my first child was born, I wanted to teach my children the truth of this world and as a history major in college I found out that I knew very little truth and we were taught false narratives and it was ongoing. I didn’t know who, what, when, why or how but I knew something was going on in academia among other arenas.  So I began my search and fifteen years later and a bit wiser I came across Stolen History.net and I must say you guys are doing it right. Such a wealth of information that I’m honestly surprised you haven’t been censored completely yet. Knock on wood, but in my experience, this amount of truth and truth seeking by so many intelligent people is usually seen as a threat to whomever it threatens. I won’t attempt to name or identify the culprits. But to keep myself from rambling on for hours I’ll simply say thank you again for putting this site together and I hope it continues to grow and provide some much needed answers to the never ending mountain of questions the keen eyed observer must surely ask and search for. Bravo!


----------



## h4ste (Nov 15, 2022)

Hello!

I became aware of the historical deception very recently. I came across this forum randomly.

I look forward to discussing with you chaps.

My avatar is the Manticore of William Hastings, 1st Baron Hastings.


----------



## Steee_ (Nov 15, 2022)

Hello everyone!

I'm a history enthusiast that moved from Europe to Canada some years ago.
I discovered the Tartaria topic almost two years ago and I find it fascinating! Especially now living in North America.

I'm trying right now to learn more about the city where I live (Vancouver) and looking for people living in the area to join the forces on doing this research!

This blog is amazing and thanks for all the great informations


----------



## andrales (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi, I am Italian and interested in Tartaria and the Messina earthquake 1908. Thank you


----------



## JourneysSmokeyMoon (Nov 17, 2022)

I found this site through John Levi's channel. I was raised to never trust anything about govt. I do believe in the Bible. I've always had questions because everything we are told never made sense to me. The first time I heard about Tartaria was from Now You See TV. And from there I just look at everything I possibly can find on that subject and the adding of the1000 years and the history and ancient buildings and and pre-load. Etc. It's a never ending worm hole and I am a worm wanting to go through all the holes !


----------



## Iulius_Severus (Nov 17, 2022)

Hello, everyone. I've been aware of the stolen history sites for maybe a year or two, but I've only lurked until now. My main interest is chronology - so I'd like to thank you all for the great discussions, and all of the 'crazy' alternative research you've introduced me to.


----------



## Akida (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi everyone, my name is Akida I’ve been with this site for a while then I went away to work and now I’m back learning all that I can but what I’m looking for is an XL sheet from  *mythstifieD which speaks about world population in the correct numbers that it should be from anyone help me out please?*


----------



## RadiumSoda (Nov 19, 2022)

I first heard the name Tartaria from an invite on Facebook, but my phobia of the word "Empire" pushed me away from looking deeper for a long time. 

I can't even remember what led me to finally looking into it a year ago. But once I did, I quickly watched the entirety of Jon Levi, Jarid Boosters, Mind Unveiled, and Paul Cook. I consider all of them equally important in researching this subject.

I'm finally finding explanations for things that never made any sense. Something told me there were much bigger answers, I just had to ask bigger questions.

History is pretty awesome now that it has changed.


----------



## no_chill (Nov 19, 2022)

The first time I heard about history anomalies unironically through a Documentary on Mainstream TV years ago. 

Where the Subject was that many Historians conclude the church must have added 500 years to our timeline. What struck me the most was that even though it was a mainstream documentary they didnt rule out the possibility that its likely true.

Also the case of Emperor Augustus, who according to popular Lore, wanted the month named after him also to have 31 days like the month named after Julius Cesar. 

This really makes you wonder, if apparently this was ok and now we have a 31 Day august because of this, its entirely possible other rulers of our past did similar.

I spent the last weeks reading as guest and I was quite surprised about the high quality of threads and discourse here. It felt like reading actual research papers. This is what makes this place special and puts it above other conspiracy related places. As most succumb to shill theories and screeching about flat earth and electronic universe while both being clear examples of well poisoning and psy-ops. 

While I have 0 knowledge about alternate history, I hope I can contribute something here and there where appropriate. I live in Middle Europe, maybe I can check out historical sites if a Thread talks about them, to do some field research when needed. But I'm mostly interested how and if at all, stolen history ties in with metaphysical aspects and who and most importantly what we as humans really are.


----------



## Zedwards1986 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi, I came upon this thread googling the entomology of the word "Tartarian", In doing so I believe I have stumbled on something huge and would like to contribute it the discussion regarding the lost Tartarian history.


----------



## blackyageta (Nov 20, 2022)

I am a new member that has read some of the threads available without membership. I have always been interested in "conspiracy". I am always looking for answers to things outside of the official narrative which usually proves to be false or misleading with essential information missing. I am also captivated by fictional media alluding to the rewriting of the official history of the world like One Piece.


----------



## VincentW (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi,
I am a musician and also using music for therapy.
Have been on the conspiracy side since around 1996, and now more than ever seeing through the deception in each and every field.
Now I'd really like to understand how history was manipulated.


----------



## gdub99 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello.  I have never been so interested in history as i am now in my 50s. I wish I had paid more attention in school, but then again, I would've learned more rubbish and been more programmed to believe the current approved narrative.  My goal is to piece together what I feel to be the true timeline that's been hidden and disguised.  I've got the overall picture formed but am trying to find the missing pieces to tie it all together.   I look forward to learning from everyone else, and also maybe contribute something that helps us all find our real path through history.  Happy trails!


----------



## ksany (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi everybody. I found out about this site through YouTube. I really want to start a new step of studying. There are many like-minded people here. There are a lot of interesting things here. Thanks to the developers and participants of the site. My interests are unknown history and forbidden archaeology. I am not a native English speaker, communication is through an interpreter. I want to make new acquaintances with interesting people


----------



## Rodney (Nov 27, 2022)

What's happening? My name is Rodney! I use that name as a badge of honor, and it's story with me goes back to a time of warfare (I don't want to get to personal on here as I wish for anonymity on the internet), I'll keep it at that. 
I'm interested in the philosophical implications of Stolen History. What are the consequences of narrative control and the such? Is this why the society seems to be suffering from a mass hysteria and mental illness? It appears so. Anyway, I had a username before but I can recover it for some reason. I say that so say that I am familiar and have posted before but now seek to do it more often and to keep up with this forum.
Best Regards
Rodney


----------



## Chandonpop (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello SH,
  I'm a 40 something American from the southern U.S. and I have been on a personal quest the last year or so to reawaken information that I knew, but allowed the mainstream to slowly evaporate from me. 
  And during many late night 'rabbit hole' searching,  I stumbled across this wonderful website! And to see so many intelligent and curious minds that have made their way here is just inspiring.  I hope together we can truly find what has been stolen from our ancestors,  us, and our children.
  Thanks for having me!
S.C. aka Chandonpop


----------



## Thor_heathen (Dec 1, 2022)

Hello. 
  I am a Texan and I became aware of this site through some podcasts I listen to while at work. I find the content fascinating, enlightening, and very thought provoking. I look forward to delving into the forums.


----------



## ATeaDaze (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello! I am currently listening to the Higherside Chats episode covering the World Fairs. I enjoy finding theories and information about the past that might not be taught in mainstream academia. 

Thanks!


----------



## SeesWaves (Dec 3, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I am from the US and turned 25 this year. I discovered this forum through a comment that was made by a user on the rumble upload of the latest Info Wars episode. I think that information provides a reasonable intro to understanding my mind and why I would be interested in the publications here.

Fundamentally I am someone who has all my life had an intuition that I was seeing through or into complex systems that blanket some concept analogous to "truth" that I had a natural urge to chase. I phrase it that way today only due to endless hours of self work and learning that I have subjected myself to consciously or unconsciously.

That journey has led me here.


----------



## springbrook99 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi,

I've been a casual reader of the boards for some time, but never got around to signing up and contributing.

Live in Australia, but born in Wales and grew up largely in England.

I'm seeing an incredible thirst for knowledge and understanding all around the world by a large number of people (growing exponentially) who realise we've been sold a dud with regard to many things (health, medicine, history, religion, technology...).   We're in rapidly changing times, humanity is at a crossroads and it almost seems like two sides racing to grab the flag that will determine the future. One side is sick of the bullshit... and while the odds are stacked against us, we'll win by collaborating and truth.


----------



## Aro63 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hello, I am an investigator of the satanic cults in the world. The vast majority of the world's population is under the spell of the lies of the devil. It does not matter if the population is christian or atheist, most people (if not almost all) have fallen for at least several lies of the devil. One of the grandest lies is the distorted history we are being taught. My current investigation is on history. In particular I am searching for evidence that the 1,000 thousand year reign, mentioned in the Bible, is actually 'behind us'. Most people, including myself till a couple of weeks ago, believe that the 1,000 year reign lies in the future, but I have reason to believe that that particular event (the 1,000 year reign) might be the very reason why the satanists have re-written history, including fake evidence. 
The  challenge is: what is fake history, and what is real history'. I wonder how I'll be ever capable to find out the truth by evidence.


----------



## GoidelGlas (Dec 8, 2022)

Slàinte mhath my humble brothers and sisters,

i have been a lurker on this site for some time now and a number of topics have had a profound effect on my education. i think it is very important for those who choose to walk the path of the autodidactic to have a strong community to express and share our findings with like minds to be corrected by those peers whom are of equal standing and fortitude.

I look forward to my time here.

The traditional Scottish *Gaelic* toast when raising a glass to say 'cheers' is *Slàinte mhath* which is pronounced *Slan-ge-var*.


Akida said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Akida I’ve been with this site for a while then I went away to work and now I’m back learning all that I can but what I’m looking for is an XL sheet from  *mythstifieD which speaks about world population in the correct numbers that it should be from anyone help me out please?*


Hi friend is this the post you were looking for? World population: where are the missing trillions of people?


----------



## gfigg (Dec 8, 2022)

Greetings to my fellow questioneers,

It's taken a while to find this site and I am very much grateful for having done so, given how lonely it can be away from the KoolAid Bar.  Every little helps on the way to that sweet, sweet gnosis.

I'd like to start with a thank you for all the great work that the members have put in here (plus a shout out, of course, to the OG Korben Dallas).  Since I could tie my shoelaces I've had a fascination in the murky borderlands of the historical narrative without realising that it was _all_ murky.  Strangely enough, I feel no sense of regret in studying (different) historical periods to a postgraduate degree, because it has provided discernment and patience for study, and - most pertinently - the artificial framework around which the wonderful viewpoints, suggestions and theories provided here and elsewhere can be placed.

Researchers such as Graham Hancock really got the ball rolling, and since then podcasts, sites (e.g. bibliotecapleyades, malagabay.wordpress and Will Scarlet's own conjuringthepast) and the writings of Gunnar Heinsohn et al have led the way.

Lurking is my default mode, because much of my spare time is taken with writing a series of alternate historical fiction novels, which I started when I knew the rabbit hole was present but not quite how deep it went.  The great thing about an evolving alternate historical fiction series is that you can jam pack it full of the sorts of details found here without any backlash 

All the best.


----------



## wanderer34 (Dec 10, 2022)

Hello! Just passing by and looking in to further research. Thank you!!!


----------



## vlborough (Dec 16, 2022)

Hello all! Interested in history. I hope to contribute as much as I've learned. Thank you SH!


----------



## TeeYeeNeenHoGaRow (Dec 16, 2022)

Hello! I enjoy looking at old maps and reading old books, it seems I am in good company here


----------



## Vessasenova (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello to everyone.

I am Bulgarian. 
I have suddenly come to your page via some of a keen Bulgarian researcher of our hidden history’s posts.
Anyway, I am a Truth seeker and nothing and nobody shall stop me in my way.
So, thank you for your existence and your resistance.
It is our turn to win.


----------



## cgregg (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello,
I learned about this site from a podcast that one of the originators of this new site (versus the original) was on. I love reading history, books and maps. I also like to do research, so it is very easy for me to go down a rabbit hole. I am looking forward to reading and learning on this site. Thank you.


----------



## plaaams (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I am Bulgarian, graphic designer and photographer.
The movie "Stolen history" pt.2 brought me to this site.
The reason I want to spent my time here is simple: I want to know the thruth.
All my life I'm gathering pieces of the puzzle and this place looks like a golden mine. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bolsonaro (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello. Researching about things covered here, I got here. And I read a lot about mud and old maps today.

I'm from Brazil, I live in Rio de Janeiro, in the countryside. I work with technical drawings of photovoltaic plants and I like to read texts about conspiracies during my lunch break.

I'm really enjoying this site, but I'll probably post little and read more here. I enjoyed reading about you, it makes me feel part of the family.

Our president, Bolsonaro, tells us a lot about *John 8:32* and it makes a lot of sense.

_*I'm using google translate, sorry about that._

I hope we can all benefit from the information in this place.

I wish you all health, peace and prosperity!

Thanks to *SH* for access.


----------



## BethKix (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello fellow truthers, 

I am so happy to have the opportunity to connect with other likeminded folks! I am from the Midwest of the USA. I am a huge fan of discernment and breaking things down to truly understand what is and what isn't. We are definitely living through bizarre times, but I find joy in the fact that it does seem apparent that the many years and many thick layers of world secrets are slowly being peeled away. While I fully understand that many things are still a huge mystery, I continue to love to learn and connect with others who enjoy doing the same.


----------



## MoscowCowboy (Dec 20, 2022)

I have done a lot of traveling and even lived abroad for many years- Russia for 7, Poland for 1.  I majored in premed in school but always took as many history classes as possible.  I always loved those classes and aced the exams, I can't say the same for my core of study with math, science, chemistry, and physics.  I turns out that I love history! When I lived in Moscow for nearly 7 years, I had the chance to travel to places which were normally just out of range being in the states, places like, Finland, Denmark, Lithuania, Ukraine, Belarus, Thailand, Egypt, Italy, etc.  I have been to Egypt and seen the pyramids in person.  I wash shocked to see a golf course right next to it. I have become more than fascinated with exploring our hidden true history and am a fanatic about Tartaria.  I think I have lived in some Tartarian structures in Russia.  I enjoy uncovering the truth behind all the political rhetoric and massive propaganda being pushed on us right now, possibly more than at any time in previous history.  I used to live in Chicago and was constantly amazed at the stunning ancient architecture all over the downtown.  I now live in Florida and am getting my mind blown on a daily basis discovering all the cool living history we have here.


----------



## DaciaMare (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi, everyone
I am checking this forum everyday for some time now, ever since sh.org became idle, very interesting topics and people.
Heck, with a majority of you I would gladly share a bottle of Wild Turkey and talk all night in front of a good fire.
I believe I will bring different angles on some subjects, hopefully not boring anyone.
Cheers!


----------



## haskholio (Dec 21, 2022)

Greetings fellow seekers,

After lurking for a couple of years, I've decided to join the forum. (In all honesty I only joined in order to download an attachment, lol.)

Nevertheless, this seems to be one of the last places to go for expanding one's awareness of the world that we live in, in particular through physical discoveries that align with one's inner vision.

One unique aspect of this forum is simply the novelty of the interactions here. The lack of programming/groupthink makes for great reading no matter the subject discussed and/or debated.

May we all continue to search for answers...regardless of where they may lead.


----------



## Born_Free (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi all,
Only joined this forum today but have already read a couple of great threads having seen a link over on the Crowhouse. Been awake for far too long. It is a tough journey at times, and can often be brutal going, and at others rewarding. 

Looking forward to connecting with like-minded 'Warriors'. (it takes a warrior to keep pushing on this path)


----------



## yashcherlizhchov (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi all. I'm @iseidon. Version 2. I chose a new name that would contain two of my favorite sounds: "Щ/SHCH" (sound of energy spreading) and "Җ/ZHCH" (sound of energy; buzzing bees; Masonic letter "G"; this sound is not in Russian, but its existence is deduced logically; the letter is taken from the Tatar Cyrillic alphabet).


----------



## madrotter (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi. Totally new here so I don't know about the old forum. This site was mentioned at the GLP forum where I've been coming for the last 10 years or so... I am an avid reader, have been my whole life. I go by the name Madrotter (I was born in Rotterdam) and am a very busy blogger, mainly about Indonesian music.... I come here TO LEARN, that's it basically, and if I have something to add to a conversation I will... I am an expat, moved from Holland to Indonesia in 1996 and I've had an extremely insane and adventurous life. Knew things didn't add up since somewhere in the 80's, voted just once and stopped doing that, knowing that it didn't make any difference, been outside "the system" for most of my life, either out or on the fringes, and I still am.... Very curious (about this site) so as soon as I'm done with this, the introduction, my profile etc. I'll be diving in!


----------



## DangerDan (Dec 26, 2022)

'retired' I.T. - should have been a researcher ... in one field or another
have always (I mean really always as in H.S.) been interested in 'what really happened', 'what caused this' etc etc.
I find very -very- few people who actually have a curious mind in todays world.  so sad. 
also used to do the rock n roll thing but thats neither here or there. 
DanG


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 28, 2022)

Hey I'm Mike from The Netherlands and I'm a IT engineer.
I've been sliding into the rabbit black hole since the staged events of 9/11.
During my search for truth wishdom and information, I stumbled upon this site so many times.
There's so many interesting stuff to read and to ponder about that blows my mind occasionally,
Deep respect to everyone here on this forum!
A few of my personal interests fre3 energy devices, qu4ntum batteries and magnets and the Joe cell brought me here many times before and today I finally decided to join this community.
Mike Guyver


----------



## Vallereux (Dec 29, 2022)

Hello everyone, I am from the USA, I have been studying/researching the history of our world most of my adult life , I found this site while doing a study of Tartaria, I have seen many videos from the old site, over time, until I couldn't find it anymore. I was elated to find this site. I have been hungrily reading the threads here ever since.. My first quest for knowledge as a college student (eons ago) was Egypt, but became very dissatisfied at the complete adherence to a narrative that TPTB strictly adhere to. I have always felt we have been lied to for a very long time..  it has become glaringly apparent to me that the historical "fiction" that is accepted in the world doesn't add up. I want answers...


----------



## Mariska (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I'm from Holland, and I love to know more about our real history. Absolutely hated history class in school, but I'm in love with Tartaria and the real history of our beautiful world.

Thank you for being here.


Cheers


----------



## Lee_Magee (Dec 31, 2022)

Hello

I am from England and my main interest is Phoenician history, language and mythology. I hope to share this interest with other people.


----------



## RattleRabbit87 (Dec 31, 2022)

Warm greetings all, another USA person here. This may come across as trite, but in a nutshell, I am extremely fascinated by everything I find on this site. I've always been curious, but lurking on SH and around its affiliates/allies has made me outright lusty for many forms of knowledge—the lost kind primarily—but I'm also interested in mastering to the best of my ability the prepackaged nowadays kind (erm 'true' lies), for whatever righteous sort of subversive activity might be necessary to help make good a little bit more common around here.


----------



## RedNeckGoober (Jan 4, 2023)

Hiya! Been lurking for months. Thought I would join in the conversations. Thanks for having me!


----------



## redmassacre (Saturday at 3:22 PM)

Hei from Russia.
I am looking for alternative history since 1848 and previous ~200(0) years of something strange happens.
Recently in our country lots of people started explored old forts, churches, verified museums and old manuscripts, asking lots of questions  (not compatible with oficial history) and made lots of youtube videos about
Also we got the ambassador of SH knowledge "The History of Pi" with tons of videos powered by SH-info.
And the world will never be the same..
Make History True Again


----------



## Battery79 (Sunday at 6:19 PM)

Hello, I discovered this forum today when I did a search of the Sonoma Aero Club and found a thread here. I also think John LeBon has mentioned this forum in his podcasts/videos before. The name of this forum sounds familiar to me. I am of the mindset that much of history is fake, lied about, made up. I do not believe the official narratives of what the controllers of this realm present to us. I assume it is all lies unless proven otherwise. I look forward to exploring what is discussed here.


----------



## occular0 (Sunday at 10:36 PM)

Been reading the forum for a couple months and sometimes come across things Id like to respond to and finally got around to creating an account. I've came across many ideas that resonate with how I perceive the world that's unlike most and I find that interesting and hopeful.


----------



## Edward125 (Monday at 8:51 PM)

I’m a seeker of the truth about human history and how we have been taken over.


----------



## justjose (Yesterday at 3:14 PM)

Hello everyone,
Just found this site yesterday while searching information about the mudflood and tartaria.
I´m very grateful with the creator and everyone that contributes to this website. 
Hope I can learn and share.


----------

